# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης - IFBB Pro

## NASSER

Ενας μεγαλος αθλητής που ηδη εχει γραψει ιστορια και θα συνεχισει να γραφει ιστορια, στην ιστορια του ελληνικου bodybuilding ειναι ο Καραμανλακης Μανωλης!!!
Απο οταν ξεκίνησα να ασχολουμε με το αθλημα, μονίμως ακουγα απο τον δασκαλο και φιλο Νικολαο Παπαγεωργιου, ''αμα παιξει ο Βολιώτης, τους εφαγε ολους'' Και δεν ειχε αδικο γιατι η παρουσιαση του επι σκινης ειναι παντα επιβλητική!

Με μεγαλη χαρα εχω να σας ανακοινώσω πως ο Μανωλης ηδη εχει το συμβολαιο της επαγγελματικης καρτας στα χερια του και το μονο που του μενει ειναι να επιλεξει που θα πρωτοπαιξει!
Το πρωτο του guest posing σαν επαγγελματιας θα το κανει στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB στην Ελευσίνα 9-10 Μαΐου. 

Μερικες φωτο του Μανωλη απο βαλκανικο 2004 που ειχε γινει στη Φιλιππουπολη Βουλγαριας και πανω απο 5000 θεατες εμειναν αφωνοι μολις βγηκε ο Μανωλης στη σκηνη!












ακολουθουν και αλλες φωτο!!

----------


## ioannis1

ο μανωλης μαζι με τον στρατη ειναι ισως απο τα καλυτερα σωματα του ελληνικου ββ σημερα. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Απο Βαλκανικο 2005 στις Ολυμπιακες εγκαταστασεις Αρσεις Βαρων στην Αθηνα.

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβερός αθλητής, νομίζω περιμένουμε πολλά ακόμα από αυτόν!

ευχαριστούμε nasser!!!!!

MB

----------


## NASSER

Δυο φωτο προαγωνιστικες του Μανωλη που μαρτυρανε το ψηλο επιπεδο του ως αθλητης!

----------


## Polyneikos

Noμίζω ότι ο Μανώλης είναι πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου αθλητης και μπορεί να κανει μεγάλη αισθηση στο εξωτερικο.Περιμενουμε τις επόμενες κινησεις του !!
Οι τελευταίες φωτό τα σπάνε !

----------


## napstor

πολυ καλη μυικοτητα και ωραια γραμμωση.θα τα παει πολυ καλα :03. Bowdown:

----------


## veronica

Για αυτο που κανει ειναι πολυ καλος.Εγω που ειμαι και εξω απο τα πραγματα και ασχετη μου φαινεται οτι εχει δωσει λιγο παραπανω εμφαση στα χερια..μου θυμιζει λιγο τον Jax απο το mortal kombat..με την καλη εννοια..μην πεσετε να με φατε..

----------


## elenaki*

WOW!!!
τα σχόλια περισσεύουν....  :05. Posing:

----------


## tezaman

πραγματικά έμεινα άφωνος κοιτάζοντας τις φωτογραφίες του Μανώλη!!

ιδικά οι ώμοι του είναι βγαλμένοι απο σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας !!!
περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτο του nasser!!!!

----------


## billys15

Καλα για τον Μανωλη τα εχω πει κι εγω ποσες φορες.Ωμοι σαν του Cutler και γενικα ψηλος και ογκωδης! Οσο τεραστιος φαινεται απο τις φωτο τοσο τεραστιος ειναι και απο κοντα!  :01. Smile:  Καλη επιτυχια και παλι στην επαγγελματικη του πορεια!

P.S.: Παιδια μηπως κανενας απο δω μεσα τον γνωριζει προσωπικα? Αν ναι,ας του προτεινει να γινει μελος του φορουμ.

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ καλό επίπεδο αθλητή που εκπροσωπεί επάξια τον χώρο του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα και κρατάει ψηλά τον πήχη για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα,συγχαρητήρια στον Μανώλη και αναμονή για μελλοντικές διακρίσεις στο Επαγγελματικό bodybuilding!!!
Πολύ καλη και εμπεριστατωμένη παρουσίαση απο τον ΝASSER!

----------


## Polyneikos

Να συνεισφερω και εγω καποιες φωτογραφίες του ομολογουμένως εντυπωσιακου Καραμανλάκη..Ωραίο αφιερωμα Νασσερ,ειδικα τωρα που κανει το αγωνιστικό του comeback ο Μανώλης !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

οι ώμοι του είναι από τα πιο δυνατά του σημεία... αλλά γενικά υπάρχει συμμετρία, σε όλα, πόδια, πλάτη στήθος, χέρια... άντε να δούμε τι ετοιμάζει φέτος.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και καποιες πιο παλιές,στα αγωνιστικα ξεκινηματα του Μανώλη,Kυπελλο Πεσδ 1999,23 ετων,νικητης στα +90 κιλα και 2ος στο γενικο μετα από τον Βασίλη Γρίβα...Πολύ καλός αθλητης από μικρός!*

----------


## NASSER

Στις πανω φωτο που παρουσιασε ο Polyneikos, η πρωτη και τριτη φωτο εναι απο το μεσογειακο της IFBB τον Οκτωβρη του 2004 στην Αιγυπτο ενω οι αλλες τρεις ειναι απο το Βαλκανικο που εγνε στην Αθηνα το 2005..
Ερχονται και αλλες φωτο παιδια, υπομονη  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τι ξέρουμε για την εππαγγελματική κάρτα του Μανώλη;

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Τι ξέρουμε για την εππαγγελματική κάρτα του Μανώλη;
> 
> ΜΒ


Ο ΜΑνωλης εντως της βδομαδας πηρε το συμβολαιο τηε επαγγελματικης καρτας στα χερια του. Ειναι επισημα επαγγελματιας και το μονο που του απομενει ειναι να διαλεξει σε ποιον επαγγελματικο αγωνα θα παιξει και κατα προτημιση Αμερικη!

----------


## slaine

Πολύ καλός!!!!!!!!!!! και αυτό που είπατε, δηλαδή έχει και συμμετρία!!! 
πολλά μπράβο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
ελπίζω να τον δούμε και στο φόρουμ κάποια στιγμή :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Niiick

τον ειχα δει με ενα κοντομανικο εξω απο το νοβοτελ σε κατι αγωνες,ηταν θεατης..οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο :01. eek:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Ειναι ενας Φοβερος αθλητης ποσο μαλλον για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα,και για μενα ειναι ενας απο τους αγαπημενους μου ελληνες αν και δεν εχει γινει πολλες φορες αναφορα στο φορυμ οσο σε αλλους.Ειχα και εγω μερικες φωτο του αλλα δυστηχως της εχασα,αν τις βρω θα της βαλω.
Nasser ευχαριστω για τις φωτος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μανώλης έχει καλή πορεία στο ββ γνωριζόμαστε προσωπικά και έχουμε έπαφή αφου πήρε μέρος και στο βαλκανικό που διοργάνωσα στην χρυσούπολη και πέρυσι κατέβασε αθλητή του και στην χρυσούπολη στο πανελλήνιο αλλα και στην κατερίνη στο παγκόσμιο τον γάκη κωσταντίνο που ήταν πολύ καλός αθλητής με αξιώσεις .

τον έχω και φιλο στο fb και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα του πώ για το φόρουμ να γίνει μέλος .

αναμένουμε την αγωνιστική του πορεία απο δώ και πέρα που απ ότι φαίνετε έχει ανεβεί και θα ανεβει ψηλά. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## papantonisd

Συνχαρητηρια για την επαγγελματικη καρτα. Ευχομαι πολλες διεθνεις διακρισεις και την καλυτερη επαγγελματικη πορεια. Μονο τα καλυτερα.



> Ενας μεγαλος αθλητης που ηδη εχει γραψει ιστορια και θα συνεχισει να γραφει ιστορια στο στην ιστορια του ελληνικου bodybuilding ειναι ο Καραμανλακης Μανωλης!!!
> Απο οταν ξεκινησα να ασχολουμε με το αθλημα, μονημος ακουγα απο τον δασκαλο και φιλο Νικολαο Παπαγεωργιου, ''αμα παιξει ο Βολιωτης, τους εφαγε ολους'' Και δεν ειχε αδικο γιατι η παρουσιαση του επι σκινης ειναι παντα επιβλητική!
> 
> Με μεγαλη χαρα εχω να σας ανακοινώσω πως ο Μανωλης ηδη εχει το συμβολαιο της επαγγελματικης καρτας στα χερια του και το μονο που του μενει ειναι να επιλεξει που θα πρωτοπαιξει!
> Το πρωτο του guest posing σαν επαγγελματιας θα το κανει στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB στην Ελευσίνα 9-10 Μαΐου. 
> 
> Μερικες φωτο του Μανωλη απο βαλκανικο 2004 που ειχε γινει στη Φιλιππουπολη Βουλγαριας και πανω απο 5000 θεατες εμειναν αφωνοι μολις βγηκε ο Μανωλης στη σκινη!
> 
> 
> ...


Συνχαρητηρια για την επαγγελματικη καρτα. Ευχομαι πολλες διεθνεις διακρισεις και την καλυτερη επαγγελματικη πορεια. Μονο τα καλυτερα.

----------


## a.minidis

Πολυ καλος αθλητης!!με αξιωσεις..!!συχγαρητηρεια,και οτι καλητερο!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

τον καραμανλακη τον ειδα πρωτη φορα περιση στη λαρισα οταν πηρε την επαγκελματικη καρτα, πολυ θυριος, ειναι και πολυ ψιλος.

----------


## NASSER

Bαλκανικο Αθηνα,2005

----------


## NASSER



----------


## NASSER



----------


## slaine

πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω πιστευω ότι ο Μανωλης είναι πλήρης,καλο θα ηταν αν μπορουσαμε να εξασφαλίσουμε και μια τωρινη του φωτογραφία επειδη ξερω ότι προετοιμάζεται,να δουμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι,πιστευω επίσης ότι αν κατεβει και εκεινος σε επαγγελματικο αγωνα θα κανει μεγάλη αισθηση,Νασσερ προσπάθησε να βρεις καμια φωτό. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kutsup

Είναι αυτό που λέμε το το "έχεις" το πράγμα. Φοβερή κατασκευή. Τι ηλικίας είναι;

----------


## Polyneikos

32 -33 χρονων είναι,νομιζω είναι γεννημενος το 1976...

----------


## NASSER

> 32 -33 χρονων είναι,νομιζω είναι γεννημενος το 1976...


Ναι αυτη ειναι η ηλικια το Μανωλη.
Πιο προσφατες φωτο θα εχουμε τον Μαη που θα ειναι guest στο πανελληνιο της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB στην Ελευσινα.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ έτσι! ωραίος! περιμένουμε να δούμε τι βελτίωση θαχει κάνει, και γιατί όχι και καμιά συμμετοχή σε διεθνή αγώνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

Δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για συγκιση οταν βλεπουμε τις φωτογραφιες του Μανωλη!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Παιδια που τον κρυβατε τοσο καιρο!!! Eχει λαμπερο μελλον στο bodybuilding!!! Και μαλιστα θα φτασει πολυ πολυ ψηλα!!! Οι καλοι, μοναδικοι και οι σπουδαιοι δε χρειαζεται να διαφημιζονται συνεχεια, τα αποτελεσματα μιλανε αντι αυτων!!!
Και μαλιστα τοτε το 2004 στη Φιλιππουπολη ο ιδιος τους εχει αλλαξει τα φωτα, οι δικοι μας Βουλγαροι (μια που και εγω απο εκει καταγομαι  :01. Smile Wide: ) θα εχουν σκασει απο τη ζηλεια τους  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: !!!

Μανωλη, να συνεχιζεις ετσι και σε ανωτερα!! Το αξιζεις!!!  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping: ...........

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες φοτο νασερ απο τις καλύτερες του μανολη και αναμένουμε καινούριες απο τους επόμενους αγώνες του που απ οτι φαίνετε θα είναι αισθητα βελτιωμένος :01. Cool:

----------


## peris

εχω ξαναδει φοτο του καραμανλακη και ειναι οντως εντυπωσιακος αθλητης πιστευω εχει ξεφυγει απο τα ελληνικα δεδομενα και εχει πολλες ελπιδες διακρισης σε διεθνεις αγωνες  :05. Posing:

----------


## Muscleboss

είναι πλήρης αθλητής, χωρίς αδύνατα σημεία πιστεύω.

ξακακοιτώντας τις φωτος εντύπωση μου κάνει ότι τα πόδια του παρόλο το ύψος του ακόμη και οι γάμπες είναι πολύ γεμάτες με μεγάλα περιθώρια βελτίωσης. μπράβο του...

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

έψαξα λίγο τις φωτογραφίες στον ps μου και βρήκα και κάποιον μοντ απο εδώ μέσα οι οποίες ειναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και αξίζει να τις εχουμε στο φορουμ.

αυτές ειναι του καραμανλακη η δευτερη δεν φαινεται πολυ καθαρα αλλα οκ.



(αυτος διπλα στον καραμανλακη γνωστος φαινεται)

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο KATERINI 144. Οσο για την πρωτο φωτο, χαιρομαι να βλεπω καλα παιδια μαζι!  :08. Toast:

----------


## the_big_litho

Γνωστος αγγλος μρ ολυμπια φαινεται στην κατω.....

Γνωστος δασκαλος και μοντ στην πανω...

----------


## NASSER

Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι ολες απο τον ιδιο τον Μανωλη Καραμανλακη προς τους φιλους και μελη του bodybuilding.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Μανώλη,ανυπομονουμε να τον δούμε επί σκηνης,μας έλειψε αλλά και εκείνου πρέπει να του έλειψε,εννοείται ότι θα πάμε να τον δούμε επί σκηνης ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 υ.γ. Κι αλλες φωτό θέλουμε !!

----------


## Muscleboss

άντε να τον ξαναδούμε... αν έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά από τότε, θα τρίβουμε μάτια όταν τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

> θα τρίβουμε μάτια όταν τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή.
> 
> ΜΒ


+++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## NASSER

Στην πρωτη φωτο διακρινετε τον Moe El Massawi Μεσογιακο στην Αιγυπτο τον Οκτωβρη 2004. Eχει εναν ανοιχτο λογαριασμο με τον Μανωλη...









Η αγαπημενη μου φωτο. Δυο προσωπα που εκτιμω πολυ:


(o φωτισμος τα χαλαει λιγο, θα ποσταρω καποια στιγμη την ιδια απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια)





Απο αγωνα που ειχε γινει στην Κατερινη... Φωτη και Γιαννη, γεια σας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το δημοσιογραφικο επιτελειο του  :bodybuilding.gr:  εξελίσσεται ραγδαια και με καταπληκτικα αποτελεσματα !Μπραβο Νασσερ,πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες του Μανώλη,πραγματικα δεν βρίσκω καποιο ψεγαδι πάνω του,αυτό σημαινει συμμετρια ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## mazarakiotis

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟΣ!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! θα ξανακατεβει φετος;

----------


## stelios30

O Mανωλης θα ναι ο επομενος που θα μας εκπροσωπησει στην Αμερικη θα παιξει
στο ATLANTIC CITY PRO!!!!!!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

σοβαρα Στελιο?! ποτε ανακοινώθηκε αυτο?! ευχάριστο νεο, φανταστείτε το σεπτεμβριο να δουμε δυο ελληνες στο ολυμπια  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

αλήθεια???? αυτό είναι πολύ καλό!!! και εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτηκα KATERINI 144 :01. Mr. Green: 

Πάντως από τις φώτος φίανεται ότι με τον Moe El Massawi είχαν δώσει σκληρή μάχη.

 :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

> O Mανωλης θα ναι ο επομενος που θα μας εκπροσωπησει στην Αμερικη θα παιξει
> στο ATLANTIC CITY PRO!!!!!!!!


Αυτο ειναι! Και αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει αρκετο καιρο που πηρε την επαγγελματικη καρτα,ετσι? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## slaine

> O Mανωλης θα ναι ο επομενος που θα μας εκπροσωπησει στην Αμερικη θα παιξει
> στο ATLANTIC CITY PRO!!!!!!!!


πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Πάντως από τις φώτος φίανεται ότι με τον Moe El Massawi είχαν δώσει σκληρή μάχη.
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Τον ειχε, καθως ηταν πιο γραμμωμενοςκαι με καλυτερες αναλογιες. Αλλά bodybuilding ειναι αυτο... ολα μπορεις να τα περιμενεις!

Ο Μανωλης σχεδιαζει να αγωνιστει στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey. Ευχομαστε ολα να του πανε βολικα και να αγωνιστει στην καλυτερη του φορμα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλή εξελιξη για τον Μανώλη !Αυτοί οι αγωνες δίνουν πρόκριση στο Mr Olympia;;

----------


## the_big_litho

Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο, απιστευτο σχημα σωματος μπορει ανετα να μας εκπροσωπησει με αξιωσεις στο εξωτερικο..   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Και ενα μπραβο στον nasser για την συλλογη των φωτογραφιων :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο στον μανώλη και στον νασερ για τις φοτο , ο μανολης άνετα στεκεται στο εξωτερικό και να ξέρετε κάτι πως τώρα όλα ξεκινάν αν κάποιος έλληνας διακριθεί στο εξωτερικό , σπάει ο μύθος οτι οι ξένοι είναι καλύτεροι , που εγω προσωπικά δεν το πίστεψα ποτε , απλά είχαν περισσότερα κίνητρα αυτό ήταν και είχαν άλλους να πορώνονται και να τραβάν και τους υπόλοιπους αυτό το λέω γιατί φανταστείτε έναν έλληνα ββερ σε κάποια απομακρισμένη περιοχή της ελλάδος που βλέπει μόνο τον εαυτό του σε καθρεφτη , εγω προσωπικά το καλοκαίρι όταν έκανα προπόνηση με τον ελευθεριαδη άλλαζα λές και πέρασε ένας χρόνος γιατί πορωνόμουν και πειθαρχούσα περισσότερο στην διατροφή και στην προπόνηση.

αθλητές που προκρίνονται σε αγώνες του εξωτερικού τραβάν και άλλους έλληνες με ελπίδες για διάκριση , όπως πιστεύω και με τον μιχάλη τον κεφαλιανό.

----------


## NASSER

> Πολύ καλή εξελιξη για τον Μανώλη !Αυτοί οι αγωνες δίνουν πρόκριση στο Mr Olympia;;


Oι αγωνες αυτοι δινουν προκριση στο Olympia και ο Μανωλης θα προσπαθησει για το καλυτερο! Στον δευτερο αγωνα θα τον δουμε επι σκινης μαζι με τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο και η εικονα δυο Ελληνων αθλητων σε επαγγελματικους αγωνες ειναι ενα μεγαλο βημα για το ελληνικο bodybuilding.

----------


## stelios30

o Mανωλης θα παιξει στις 11και 12 σεπτ στο ATLANTIC CITY PRO!!!

----------


## Panoz

> Πολύ καλή εξελιξη για τον Μανώλη !Αυτοί οι αγωνες δίνουν πρόκριση στο Mr Olympia;;



Με τετοιο αθλητη, η προκριση ειναι δεδομενη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Με τετοιο αθλητη, η προκριση ειναι δεδομενη.


Aναλόγως τους διαγωνιζομένους,μην ξεχνας ότι ο Μανωλης ακομα είναι εντελως αγνωστος στην Αμερική,μακαρι να πλασαριστει καλα,φυσικα παιζει ρόλο ποιοι θα κατεβουν και ποσες θεσεις δίνουν πρόκριση,αλλωστε οι 10 προσκλησεις-πρόκριση για το επόμενο Mr Olympia έχουν ήδη δωθεί ..Πάντως αν ο Μανωλης κατεβει όπως τον έχουμε συνηθισει έχει καλες ελπίδες..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μόνο δεδομένο δεν είναι κατι σε τετοιους αγώνες και όλοι είναι καλοί σε αυτα τα επίπεδα τα έχουμε ξαναπεί απλα ο μανώλης είναι καλός αλλα έχει και μέλον γιατί είναι μικρός ακόμη και τώρα ρίχνει κάρβουνο και ανεβαίνει οπότε έχει πολύ μελον ο μανώλης

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Ευχαριστουμε, NASSER!!! 
Μας εφτιαξες τη διαθεση παλι!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Πολυ καλος ο Μανωλης!!!


ΚΑΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφίες του Μανωλη Καραμανλάκη,από το 14ο Βαλκανικο Πρωταθλημα που είχε γίνει το 2005 στην Αθήνα.

----------


## mantus3

δεν νομιζω να μπορουμε να πουμε κ πολα... το ατομο ειναι απλα κοριφη

----------


## NASSER

Βρισκομαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ενημερωσουμε πως την προηγουμενη βδομαδα, Ο Μανωλης βρισκοταν στην Αγγλια στο πιο ιστορικο γυμναστηριο σκληρων προπονησεων! Προπονητης του ο 6 φορες Mr. O Dorian Yates.

----------


## Panoz

Aυτα ειναι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Respect στον Μανωλη,προπόνηση στο γυμναστηριο του Dorian,τωρα τι να λέμε !!!Γυμναστηκε και με τον Dorian , το γνωρίζουμε;;

----------


## KATERINI 144

νομίζω ετσι ειπε ο νασσερ κωστα, για να γυμναστεί με τον Dorian πήγε.

θυριος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oυπς,sorry,τωρα το παρατηρησα !!Μεγαλη τιμη να γυμναζεσαι με τον Dorian ! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Η μεγαλυτερη τιμη ειναι οταν ο ιδιος ο Dorian σε προσκαλει να σε γυμνασει στο γυμναστηριο του!!! Ο Dorian εχει δει τον Μανωλη επι σκηνης και φυσικα οπως ολοι ενθουσιαστηκε με το παρουσιαστικο του. 
Παιδια σε λιγο καιρο ο Μανωλης θα ειναι παλι επι σκηνης να διαγωνιζεται. Σιγουρα δεν θα περασει απαρατηρητος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Λιγες φωτο απο το αρχειο μου, για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι!!!











Απο οποια γωνια και να τον κοιταξεις, η αρμονια στο σωμα του ειναι ξεχωριστη!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Μανώλης είχε πιασει πολύ καλή φόρμα τότε,πραγματικα πλήρης !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Νασσερ ευχαριστούμε! Ποιός αγώνας ήταν αυτός? Βαλκανικό?

ΜΒ

----------


## Panoz

> Νασσερ ευχαριστούμε! Ποιός αγώνας ήταν αυτός? Βαλκανικό?
> 
> ΜΒ


Πολυ καλες φωτο νασερ! δεν εχουν ξαναβγει!

MB ναι ειναι το βαλκανικο στη βουλγαρια (2004)...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μεγάλη στιγμή πιστεύω για έναν αθλητή να γυμνάζετε με τον μρ ολύμπια , πέρα απο επίπεδο γνώσεων είναι και θέμα ψυχολογίας ,μακάρι να τα πάει καλά ο μανώλης γιατί έχει τα προσόντα και απο κεί και μετα είναι θέμα θέλησης για να πετύχεις τον στόχο σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Oι προηγουμενες φωτο ηταν απο το βαλκανικο το 2004 στη Φιλιππουπολη Βουλγαριας.
Συνεχιζω με ξεχωριστες φωτο απο Βαλκανικο στην Αθηνα το 2005

----------


## NASSER

Επισης απο το Βαλκανικο το 2005 στην Αθηνα

----------


## billys15

Thanks Νασερ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Paco

Πολυ καλος ο Καραμανλακης , από τους ποιοτικότερους αθλητες που εχουν περασει απ΄οτο αγωνιστικο bb,μαζες,γραμμωση,συμμετρία,καλούπι,πραγματικα κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη δεν υστερει καπου.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Βρισκομαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ενημερωσουμε πως την προηγουμενη βδομαδα, Ο Μανωλης βρισκοταν στην Αγγλια στο πιο ιστορικο γυμναστηριο σκληρων προπονησεων! Προπονητης του ο 6 φορες Mr. O Dorian Yates.


ελπίζω να τον επηρεάσει το κλίμα του olympia που έχει το Temple Gym και να δούμε επιτυχίες και στην άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού σύντομα  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## mantus3

κοριφεος αθλητης! μακαρι να τον φτασουμε καποιοι απο εδω μεσα εστο κ στο 1/5... πολυ καλος ογκος κ σημετρια...

----------


## Panoz

Και ενα νεο βιντεο!

----------


## gym mind

Απιστευτος ο Καραμανλακης...Καλη επιτυχια να εχει...

----------


## NASSER

Πανο ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το βιντεο!!! Πραγματικα πολυ πορωτικο, καθως ο Μανωλης οταν κανει προπονηση ειναι τοσο εντυπωσιακος και επιβλητικος, σαν να βρισκεται στη σκηνη!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

thanks για το βίντεο, πολυ καλος ο καραμανλάκης, αλλα και η σκηνοθεσία.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

> Πανο ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το βιντεο!!! Πραγματικα πολυ πορωτικο, καθως ο Μανωλης οταν κανει προπονηση ειναι τοσο εντυπωσιακος και επιβλητικος, σαν να βρισκεται στη σκηνη!!!


 
Πραγματικα,τον είδα την Κυριακη από κοντα και δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για το επίπεδο και το μεγεθος αυτού του αθλητή και όχι μόνο σωματικά αλλα και με το φιλικό και χαμηλών τόνων"ηρεμη δύναμη"προφίλ του κερδίζει τις εντυπώσεις τόσο σαν αθλητης με το παρουσιαστικό του όσο και με την προσωπικότητά του!Τετοιοι αθλητές αποτελούν πρότυπο προς μίμηση για νεότερους τοσο σωματικά όσο και χαρακτηριστικα και είναι αξιοι πρεσβευτές του ββ στην Ελλαδα!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym mind

> Πραγματικα,τον είδα την Κυριακη από κοντα και δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για το επίπεδο και το μεγεθος αυτού του αθλητή και όχι μόνο σωματικά αλλα και με το φιλικό και χαμηλών τόνων"ηρεμη δύναμη"προφίλ του κερδίζει τις εντυπώσεις τόσο σαν αθλητης με το παρουσιαστικό του όσο και με την προσωπικότητά του!Τετοιοι αθλητές αποτελούν πρότυπο προς μίμηση για νεότερους τοσο σωματικά όσο και χαρακτηριστικα και είναι αξιοι πρεσβευτές του ββ στην Ελλαδα!!!


+10000000000000

----------


## NASSER

Η πιο προσφατη εμφανιση του Μανωλη στο χωρο του ββ με αθλητη του, που πραγματικα ξεχωριζε παρολο που ειναι ακομα εφηβος.

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο πολύ καλό το βίντεο και φυσικά και ο Μανώλης .

Είναι αθλητάρα!!!!!!!

----------


## satheo

> Και ενα νεο βιντεο!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/CnWWZQObioQ&amp;hl


ρε πασχαλη τι σκηνοθετης εισαι?
οπος κανοθμε πλακα με τον μανωλη!!! ΝΤΑΟΥΛΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι καταπληκτικο βίντεο !!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...Επίσης θέλω να τονίσω πόσο απλος φαίνεται ο Μανώλης και ευγενικος,περα από το πόσο καλος αθλητης είναι,αυτό είναι δεδομενο..Εγω τον εχω γνωρίσει πολύ πρόσφατα μεσω του Νασσερ και όταν τον ξαναπετυχα χαιρετηθηκαμε σε φιλικό  τόνο,κατι που μου εκανε πολύ καλή εντύπωση.Πραγματικα τετοια παιδια πρέπει να πηγαίνουν μπροστα και αξίζουν την συμπαρασταση μας !!
Υ.Γ. Μεγάλη τιμη κ εμπνευση πρεπει να είναι να γυμναζεσαι εκει που προετοιμαζόταν ο Dorian !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Eίναι ενας φανταστικός αθλητής.Σχήμα+όγκος!!! έχει πολλα να δωσει στο χώρο...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά παιδια απο την πρώτη φορά που τον είδα στην σκηνη με εντυπωσίασε ο μανώλης ήμουν στην κρητική επιτροπή και μού άρεσε πολύ αν θυμάμε καλά ήταν στο βόλο και δεδομένου την σταθερή εξέλιξή του και πρόοδο πιστεύω πως θα κάνει έκπληξη σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , μόνο να είναι καλά να μην έχει τραυματισμούς και είναι δεδομένη η επιτυχία του και ο όγκος που έχει τώρα είναι ποιοτικός δεν θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορα σε μάζα σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

O Mανωλης Καραμανλακης σε συνεργασια με το Regenesis stores, διοργανωνουν το Σαββατο 27 Ιουνιου 2009 στη Λειβαδια ωρα 8.00μμ-11.00μμ σεμιναριο διατροφης. Ο Μανωλης θα κανει και το guest posing της ολης εκδηλωσης αλλα θα ειναι και εισηγητης στο σεμηναριο διατροφης.
Αξιζει σε οσους ενδιαφερονται να παρευρεθουν εκει!

----------


## Muscleboss



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στο μανώλη πολύ καλός και καλή κίνηση αυτό το σεμινάριο διατροφής .

αισθητα ανεβασμένος ο μανώλης και πιστεύω θα πάει πολύ καλά  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Πανο πολυ καλο το βιντεο, μας δινει σφυγμο προετοιμασιας, βαλε και αλλα αν εχεις...

----------


## Muscleboss

[YOUTUBE="lats"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKRHkT4zFfg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKRHkT4zFfg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE="legs"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwtaAz8hcTs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwtaAz8hcTs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## stelios30

> [YOUTUBE="lats"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKRHkT4zFfg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKRHkT4zFfg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE="legs"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwtaAz8hcTs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwtaAz8hcTs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


απλα απιχτος ο Μανωλης!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Ο Μανωλης σχεδιαζει να αγωνιστει στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey. Ευχομαστε ολα να του πανε βολικα και να αγωνιστει στην καλυτερη του φορμα!*


Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, ο Μανωλης προετοιμαζεται για αυτους τους αγωνες οι οποιοι δίνουν τα τελευταια εισητηρια για το Μr Olympia...
Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανωλη στην προετοιμασία του !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

bravo και για το σεμιναριο!

ολο το νοημα ειναι η επαρχια, και το λεω επειδη ζω στην επαρχια.

αν ολοι οι αγωνες και ολα τα σεμιναρια γινονται στην Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη, το αθλημα θα αργησει πολυ να πιασει την υπολοιπη χωρα..ετσι! τετοια να βλεπω!

Λειβαδια, Πυργος, Ξανθη, Ηρακλειο και παει λεγοντας!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *Ο Μανωλης σχεδιαζει να αγωνιστει στο Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου και μετα στο Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey. Ευχομαστε ολα να του πανε βολικα και να αγωνιστει στην καλυτερη του φορμα!*


καλη επιτυχία στον τεράστιο Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη, είναι νέος και εχει ολο το μέλλον μπροστά του  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

+1

----------


## James

Αθλητης με μελλον,είναι ακομα μικρος και έχει πολλα χρόνια μπροστα του,όσες φορες τον εχω δει να αγωνίζεται δεν αφηνε περιθωρια σε αλλους για την πρωτια.
Καλη επιτυχια στους αγωνες που θα συμμετεχει στην Αμερικη.

----------


## Panoz

Μια προσφατη φωτο.

----------


## NASSER

Μια φωτο=με χιλιες λεξεις. Απο τα τελευταια guest φοβερη βελτιωση!! Προβλεπεται να τα παει πολυ καλα ο Μανωλης.. γιατι τωρα μπηκε για τα καλα το νερο στο αυλακι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Panoz

> Μια φωτο=με χιλιες λεξεις. Απο τα τελευταια guest φοβερη βελτιωση!! Προβλεπεται να τα παει πολυ καλα ο Μανωλης.. γιατι τωρα μπηκε για τα καλα το νερο στο αυλακι


Και ειναι και γυρω στις 12 βδομαδες πριν τον αγωνα!

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο... θαναι πανέτοιμος για τον αγώνα , δε χωράει αμφιβολία!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Λιγες ακομα φωτο απο την τελευταια δημοσια εμφανιση του Μανωλη!

----------


## Panoz

Καποιες καλες φωτο απ το Βαλκανικο στην Αθηνα..








Και η καλυτερη για το τελος.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

ευχαριστούμε νασσερ και Panoz... ειμαι περιεργος να τον δώ φέτος στον αγώνα της ααμερικής τι διαφορά θα έχει κάνει απο το βαλκανικό... σίγουρα έχει βάλει αρκετά κιλά, αλλά περιμένω να δω ακριβώς τη φορμα του και ποσο βελτιωμένος θα είναι.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πιστεύω με δεδομένη την γραμωση που τον χαρακτηρίζει και ξέρει πλέον το σώμα του και τον σχεδιασμό της προετοιμασίας του, με μερικά κιλά επιπλέον θα φαίνετε ακόμη πιο χυδαίος και εντυπωσιακός και θα τονιστούν ακόμη περισσότερο τα δυνατά του σημεία .

άσχετα με το αποτέλεσμα της κατάταξης η επιτυχία είναι δεδομένη και σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερος και θα στέκετε με αξιοπρέπεια σ αυτα τα επίπεδα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

[YOUTUBE="μανολης"]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKRHkT4zFfg&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKRHkT4zFfg&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Θαυμαστε!!!

----------


## NASSER

Σημερα ενημερωθηκα απο τον Μανωλη πως το Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου ακυρωθηκε. Επομενος αγωνας ειναι το Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey. Μετα σχεδιαζει να αγωνιστει σε αγωνα στο Dubai. Εν μερη θα ειχε την ευκαιρια να αγωνιστει ο Μανωλης σε εναν ακομα αγωνα, αλλα ετσι θα εχει περισσοτερο χρονο να πρωτοεμφανιστει σε οσο πιο καλη φορμα μπορει!
Ευχομαστε ολα να πανε καλα και να μας κανει περηφανους. Ηδη εχει τη συμπαθεια και αγαπη ολων μας!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ευχομαστε ολα να πανε καλα και να μας κανει περηφανους. Ηδη εχει τη συμπαθεια και αγαπη ολων μας!


ετσι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

μανωλη καλο κουραγιο στη προετοιμασια σου.δυναμη. :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σημερα ενημερωθηκα απο τον Μανωλη πως το Houston Men’s στις 29 Αυγουστου ακυρωθηκε. Επομενος αγωνας ειναι το Atlantic City 11-12 Σεπτεμβρίου στο New Jersey. Μετα σχεδιαζει να αγωνιστει σε αγωνα στο Dubai. Εν μερη θα ειχε την ευκαιρια να αγωνιστει ο Μανωλης σε εναν ακομα αγωνα, αλλα ετσι θα εχει περισσοτερο χρονο να πρωτοεμφανιστει σε οσο πιο καλη φορμα μπορει!
> Ευχομαστε ολα να πανε καλα και να μας κανει περηφανους. Ηδη εχει τη συμπαθεια και αγαπη ολων μας!


 
θα έχει και οπαδούς εκεί σίγουρα θα ενημερώσω και θα πάει ο φίλος μου απο το νιου τζερσι  με έλληνες και αμερικανούς για συμπαράσταση , είναι κοντα , εδω είχε έρθει αγγλία στο γιούνιβερς που κατέβηκα εκει είναι πιο εύκολα και βοηθάει και ψυχολογικα να ακούς έλληνες να φωνάζουν για τον μανώλη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Παιδια ποσο χρονων ειναι ο Μανώλης, ξερουμε?

----------


## alextg

Τεραστιος ο Μανος οπως παντα .... καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα !!!

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια ποσο χρονων ειναι ο Μανώλης, ξερουμε?


 



> 32 -33 χρονων είναι,νομιζω είναι γεννημενος το 1976...


Ειχε απαντηθει πιο παλια  :01. Smile:

----------


## spartanking1978

Συνφωνώ με όλους σας!!Πολύ καλός ο Μανώλης.Μία ένσταση όμως,έχετε δεί τον Μανώλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Οι πρωτοκλασάτοι αθλητές,αν βέβαια θέλει να λέγεται έτσι,δεν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση!Δεν την χαρακτηρήζω γιατί θα με πείτε κακό!Όταν πάρει σοβαρά το άθλημα και δεν θέλει απλά να είναι φουσκωτός τότε θα ανέβει όντως σε άλλο επίπεδο!Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα?Κεφαλιανός!!!!!!!!Έχετε δεί τον Μιχάλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Δείτε τον και θα καταλάβετε!

----------


## thegravijia

τι μ@λ@κιες ειναι αυτα ..
και γιατι πρεπει να κρινουμε τους αθλητες οταν ειναι off..?
σημασια εχει την ημερα του αγωνα πως ειναι...!!
λες και αυτοι δεν ειναι ανθρωποι,..
δεν θα συνεχισω την κουβεντα αλλα οταν ακουω σχολια του στυλ "Όταν πάρει σοβαρά το άθλημα και δεν θέλει απλά να είναι φουσκωτός"
θεωρω οτι γινονται απλα για να εχετε να πειτε κακιες..για τους αθλητες...και μονο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω εχω να πώ πως οι αθλητες κρίνονται πάνω στην σκηνή και οχι πως είναι στον όγκο .

υπάρχουν πολλοι επαγγελματίες που βάζουν υπερβολικα κιλα στον όγκο και άλλοι λιγότερα , σημασία έχει οτι πρέπει να γίνει υπερτροφία και ως γνωστό αν δεν περισσέψει δεν φτάνει .

απο την εμπειρία μου έχω να πώ πως έχω δεί αθλητες να βάζουν πολλα κιλά στον όγκο και σε αγωνες να έχουν καταπληκτική γράμωση και μάζα και μετα απο χρόνια και αφού έχουν γίνει και επαγγελματίες και έχουν φτασει στο μάξιμουμ της μάζας τους δεν χαλούσαν πολύ στον όγκο απλα ελάχιστα και εχω πολλα παραδείγματα μάλιστα αργότερα παρ όλο που ήταν στον όγκο είχαν πολύ καλό διαχωρισμό και γράμωση , γιατι απλα συνηθίζει το σώμα σ αυτα τα κιλα και δεν αντιδράει περίεργα κατακρατώντας πολλα νερα και μαθαίνει και ο αθλητής πλέον το σώμα του.

και είναι αποδεδειγμένο αν δεν γίνεις τερας δεν κερδίζεις μυικότητα .

και τα λέω εγω που και να ήθελα δεν μπορούσα να χαλάσω στον όγκο, αλλα λόγω μεταβολισμού δεν ήταν επιδίωξή μου, αλλα αν ήθελα να γίνω επαγγελματίας θα έπρεπε σε κάποια φαση για να κερδίσω επιπλέον μάζα να γίνω και λίγο χοντρός , πάρτε παράδειγμα και μερικούς απο το ολύμπια πριστ, μπαντελ και ενα σωρό αλλοι.

ο μανώλης στην τώρα κατάστασή του ,που έχει καιρό ακόμη για αγωνες είναι πάρα πολύ καλός και μέσα στα χρονικά πλαίσια και μιλάω έχοντας συνείδηση αυτων που λέω, αλλα και εμπειρία σ αυτα τα επίπεδα και να θυμάστε αυτα που γραφω άσχετα απο την θέση που θα πάρει θα είναι καλύτερος και βαρυτερος με ποιοτικότερους μυς απο κάθε φορα και θα πεισθεί και ο κάθε δύσπιστος , μόνο υγεία του εύχομε και να πάν όλα καλά στην προετοιμασία του και ολα τα άλλα έρχονται :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

1ο ποστ spartanking και καλύτερα να προσέξεις περισσότερο την κριτική σου σε έναν απο τους κορυφαίους Έλληνες αθλητές, αν θες να έχεις και συνέχεια στο φόρουμ. 

ειτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι ο καραμανλάκης ειναι πρωτοκλασσάτος αθλητής, οσο για το αν σου αρέσει ή οχι το off season προφανώς και δεν έχεις δει ξένους επαγγελματίες. ρίξε μια καλύτερη ματιά στο φορουμ και θα δεις οτι αθλητες του ολυμπια κουβαλάνε πολυ λιπος στο offseason και ο μανώλης διπλα τους ειναι γραμμωμένος...

την απάντηση θα την πάρεις εξάλλου και απο τον ίδιο όταν δεις στους ερχόμενους αγώνες τη διαφορά και τα μυικά κιλά που πρόσθεσε απο τον τελευταίο του αγώνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Συνφωνώ με όλους σας!!Πολύ καλός ο Μανώλης.Μία ένσταση όμως,έχετε δεί τον Μανώλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Οι πρωτοκλασάτοι αθλητές,αν βέβαια θέλει να λέγεται έτσι,δεν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση!Δεν την χαρακτηρήζω γιατί θα με πείτε κακό!Όταν πάρει σοβαρά το άθλημα και δεν θέλει απλά να είναι φουσκωτός τότε θα ανέβει όντως σε άλλο επίπεδο!Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα?Κεφαλιανός!!!!!!!!Έχετε δεί τον Μιχάλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Δείτε τον και θα καταλάβετε!


Λαθος αρχη εκανες εσυ!!! Καταρχην αν εχεις να κατακρηνεις κατι επι αγωνιστικη φαση του Μανωλη να το αναφερεις. Το πως ειναι εκτος και τι εχει μεσολαβησει μεχρι σημερα δεν το γνωριζεις, δεν σε αφορα και δεν πεφτει λογος σε κανεναν.
Επειτα τον κανεις συγκριση με εναν ανόμοιο αθλητη. Και εφοσον ειπες την κακια, το μονο που δηλωνεις με τα οσα ανεφερες ειναι η ασχετοσυνη σου με το χωρο.

----------


## the_big_litho

> Συνφωνώ με όλους σας!!Πολύ καλός ο Μανώλης.Μία ένσταση όμως,έχετε δεί τον Μανώλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Οι πρωτοκλασάτοι αθλητές,αν βέβαια θέλει να λέγεται έτσι,δεν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση!Δεν την χαρακτηρήζω γιατί θα με πείτε κακό!Όταν πάρει σοβαρά το άθλημα και δεν θέλει απλά να είναι φουσκωτός τότε θα ανέβει όντως σε άλλο επίπεδο!Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα?Κεφαλιανός!!!!!!!!Έχετε δεί τον Μιχάλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Δείτε τον και θα καταλάβετε!


Μαλλον δεν παρακολουθεις αγωνιστινο bb εφισταμενα, θα ηξερες οτι το πως βγαινεις πανω στην σκηνη μετραει, θα ηξερες οτι αθλητες σαν τον μανο που εχουν πολυ μελλον μπροστα τους και βαζουν ασταματητα κιλα και ειναι καθε χρονο και καλυτεροι περνανε απ αυτο το σταδιο, θα ειχεις δει πως τα μεγαλυτερα ονοματα στο παγκοσμιο αγωνιστικο bb υψηλου επιπεδου οταν βαζουν μαζα για να κατεβουν καλυτεροι παρουσιαζονται σε κατασταση οχι οπως τους εχουμε συνηθησει στους αγωνες.

----------


## billys15

Φιλε spartanking,οταν λεμε οτι εισαι σε περιοδο ογκου,ειδικα αν σκοπευεις να κατεβεις σε αγωνες,ΤΡΩΣ! Οχι 3367 θερμιδες και 211γρ πρωτεϊνη.Απλα ΤΡΩΣ.

Ας βαλουμε μπολικα μυικα κιλα πανω μας και μετα σε ενα 4μηνο το λιπος εχει εξαφανιστει.

----------


## ioannis1

> Συνφωνώ με όλους σας!!Πολύ καλός ο Μανώλης.Μία ένσταση όμως,έχετε δεί τον Μανώλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Οι πρωτοκλασάτοι αθλητές,αν βέβαια θέλει να λέγεται έτσι,δεν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση!Δεν την χαρακτηρήζω γιατί θα με πείτε κακό!Όταν πάρει σοβαρά το άθλημα και δεν θέλει απλά να είναι φουσκωτός τότε θα ανέβει όντως σε άλλο επίπεδο!Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα?Κεφαλιανός!!!!!!!!Έχετε δεί τον Μιχάλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Δείτε τον και θα καταλάβετε!


τεραστιε τι ειναι ολα αυτα που λες;η δεν εχεις ιδεα απο ββ η κατι αλλο συμβαινει.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ψηφίζω το δεύτερο.........................

----------


## nicolaos_m

> Συνφωνώ με όλους σας!!Πολύ καλός ο Μανώλης.Μία ένσταση όμως,έχετε δεί τον Μανώλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Οι πρωτοκλασάτοι αθλητές,αν βέβαια θέλει να λέγεται έτσι,δεν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση!Δεν την χαρακτηρήζω γιατί θα με πείτε κακό!Όταν πάρει σοβαρά το άθλημα και δεν θέλει απλά να είναι φουσκωτός τότε θα ανέβει όντως σε άλλο επίπεδο!Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα?Κεφαλιανός!!!!!!!!Έχετε δεί τον Μιχάλη σε περίοδο όγκου?Δείτε τον και θα καταλάβετε!


Δεν έχεις δει φαινεται ξενους αθλητες σε ογκο... ειναι καποιοι που νομιζεις οτι ειναι εγκυοι... Ο Μανώλης ειναι αξιοπρεπεστατος!!! Αν δεις, θα παθεις πλακα!!!
Αυτο που θα'θελα να σου πω ειναι... οτι οι αθλητες στην Ελλαδα δεν πληρωνοντε με χρηματα... ο μισθος τους ειναι το χειροκροτημα μας, το μπραβο στους κοπους τους, ενα χαμογελο,ενα φιλικο γεια... κι ομως,αυτο εφτασε για να κανει 2 Ελληνες να πανε τοσο ψηλα,οσο δεν εχει παει κανενας αλλος... και τι ζητουν απο εμας...?
Παλι μονο το χειροκροτημα και το μπραβο.Για να εχουν δυναμη να αγωνιστουν με τους καλυτερους... 
Αν δεν μπορεις να εισαι ο "Λεωνιδας" που μαλλον θαυμαζεις... μη γινεσαι ο "Εφιάλτης"...

----------


## ioannis1

+1.
ας μη το συνεχισουμε αλλο αυτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω πιστευω ότι ήταν ατυχης η δηλωση του καινουργιου μελους,ίσως επηρεασμενος από το γεγονος ότι γνωρίζει προσωπικα τον Μιχαλη..*Αλίμονο μας αν καναμε 2 επαγγελματιες αθλητες μετα από τόσες προσπάθειες τους και να αρχίσουμε να τους συγκρινουμε μεταξυ τους λέγοντας ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος....*Ο Μανωλης εχει τεραστιες δυνατότητες και είναι πληρης,όταν διαγωνίζεται ενας αθλητης δεν τον εξεταζουν τι εκανε την διαρκεια όλου του χρόνου,αλλά τι κανει και σε τι φόρμα είναι  τα μερικα λεπτα που βρίσκεται πάνω στην σκηνη,για αυτό το άθλημα μας είναι επίπονο και απαιτητικο,
προετοιμαζεσαι μηνες για μερικα λεπτα πάνω στην σκηνη,απέναντι σε κριτες και κοινο....Αναλογα με ποσες θεσεις θα δινουν πρόκριση στο Mr Olympia από τον αγωνα στο New Jersey και ποιοι θα κατεβουν σε εκεινον τον αγωνα εγω πιστευω ο Μανωλης έχει πολύ καλες πιθανότητες...Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  τον στηριζει απόλυτα και θα είμαστε μαζί του !!*Respect !*

----------


## docmar

Χαιρετω ολους τους συνφορουμιστες.

Παρακαλω να μου επιτρεψετε λιγα σχολια για τον αθλητη που πραγματευεται το thread, πρωτον με την ιδιοτητα του αδερφικου φιλου, αλλα και δευτερον με την ιδιοτητα του για πολλα χρονια προπονητη του η adviser, η οπως αλλιως θα διαλεγε να το περιγραψει κανεις.

κατ αρχας θα ηθελα να προαναφερω το οτι λογω των usernames μπορει να μην αναγνωριζω φιλους καλους και γνωστους απο τον χωρο του bb γενικα και του  αγωνιστικου bb, που μπορει να γραφουν στο συγκεκριμενο forum, ομως ισως να εχουμε την ευκαιρια να γνωριστουμε ειτε μεσα απο το web, ειτε και απο κοντα.

Αναγνωριζω φυσικα τον Ηλια τον Τριανταφυλλου, που απο οτι μπορεσα να διαβασω σε ελαχιστα posts που προλαβα, ειναι φανερος ο εξαιρετος χαρακτηρας του, καθως και η πραγματικα αριστη ποιοτητα του σαν ανθρωπος, κατι που με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα.

Επισης καποιος συνφορουμιστας μας μετεφερε τον εγκωμιαστικο τροπο με τον οποιο αναφερθηκε στον Μανωλη, ο Νικος ο Παπαγεωργιου, με τον οποιο μας συνδεει φιλια χρονων (απο τοτε που εμενα Θεσνικη, τωρα πια μενω στον Βολο, γυρισα στην πατριδα μου)  τον οποιο και βοηθησα στην προετοιμασια του σε κανα δυο αγωνες απο οτι θυμαμαι, αλλωστε περασαν αρκετα χρονια,....(γερασαμε Νικο,....ομως κακα τα ψεματα, εσυ κρατιεσαι σε αριστη φορμα και μπραβο σου.)

Πριν απο αρκετα χρονια και ενω ειχα απομακρυνθει απο το αθλημα γενικα λογω διαφορων συγκυριων, γνωριστηκα με τον Μανωλη στον Βολο, εντελως τυχαια και αμεσως αναγνωρισα στο προσωπο του, πραγματα σπανια και πραγματικα μεγαλης αξιας.
Ευγενεστατος και μετρημενος, δικαιος και συγκρατημενος στα λογια του, εξαιρετος αθλητης με πραγματικο αθλητικο πνευμα και γενικα, ενας ανθρωπος με μορφωση, παιδεια και έμφυτη ευγένεια.

Τα παραπανω απο μονα τους εφταναν για να γινουμε πραγματικοι φιλοι (φυσικα με τον καιρο)

Η εμπλοκη μου πιο παλια, με το αγωνιστικο bb και ο τροπος με τον οποιο εμπλεκομουνα με αυτο ηταν τετοιος που ακομη και μετα απο αποχη αρκετων ετων απο την ενεργο δραση (οχι σαν αθλητης πια αλλα σαν προπονητης,.....υπηρξα και πρωταθλητης για λιγο καιρο.) δεν με εκαναν να αισθανομαι "εξω απο τα νερα μου" και ετσι, ενω ο Μανωλης ειχε κανει ηδη το ντεμπουτο του σε Ελληνικο αγωνα με επιτυχια, συνεχισαμε μαζι, σε ολους τους αγωνες στους οποιους πηρε μερος ειτε στην Ελλαδα, ειτε στο εξωτερικο (βαλκανικους IFBB ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ, Μεσογιακους IFBB ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΙΑ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΣ).

Οτι και να πει κανεις για αυτο τον αθλητη ειναι πραγματικα λιγο,....ειναι ενας απο τους πιο προικισμένους γεννετικα αθλητες που εχω δει ειτε απο κοντα, ειτε και απο περιοδικο,.....ειναι απιστευτο.
Ειναι μαλλον ψηλος για το αθλημα (1.88 περιπου) αλλα βλεποντας το ποσο ψηλα ειναι τα ποδια του, ποσο στενη η λεκανη και οι γοφοι του, ποσο σωστη η κατασκευη της πλατης του, ποσο απιστευτοι ειναι οι ώμοι του, ποσο φοβερο στηθος εχει και ποσο καλους τρικεφαλους και δικεφαλλους, καθως επισης ποσο καλες γαμπες και μηρους, αριστους κοιλιακους και πλευρικους,....δεν μπορεις παρα να θαυμασεις το οτι ηρθες σε επαφη με εναν σιγουρα πολυ καλα και σκληρα δουλεμενο αθλητη, που ομως οσον αφορα την απο γεννησιμιου του κατασκευη,....η μαμα, ο μπαμπας του και ο θεος, σιγουρα συνεργαστηκαν αψογα.

 Ειμαι σιγουρος πως ολοι εδω μεσα ξερετε το οτι, οσο και προικισμενος γεννετικα να ειναι κανεις, τιποτε δεν μπορει να πετυχει χωρις τρομερη δουλεια και προσήλωση.

Ο Μανωλης  ειναι ενα τρανταχτο παραδειγμα του τι μπορει να γινει,..... οταν συνυπαρξουν και τα δυο.

Οντως ακυρωθηκε ο ενας απο τους δυο αγωνες που ειχε προγραμματισει να παρει φετος μερος (Houston) οποτε εμεινε αυτος στο Atlantic city τον Σεπτεμβριο.

Ειχε διακοψει την αγωνιστικη του παρουσια για αρκετο καιρο και ειναι πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολο να επανελθει ετσι οπως αυτος θελει,......πολυ καλυτερος δηλαδη απο πριν.

Τελευταιος αγωνας του ηταν θυμαμαι οταν πηγαμε στην Αθηνα στο Βαλκανικο της IFBB που διεξηχθει στο ολυμπιακο γυμναστηριο αρσης βαρων,...και στον οποιο αγωνα κατελαβε την πρωτη θεση στην βαρια κατηγορια (ειχε ζυγιστει 113 κιλα) και την θεση του πρωτου γενικου νικητη ολων των κατηγοριων.

Δεν θελω να ανοιξω συζητηση για το ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να κατεβαινει κανεις σε αγωνες στην Ελλαδα και στο εξωτερικο με αξιωσεις, χωρις οικονομικη βοηθεια,...δεν ειναι εδω ο καταλληλος χωρος, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι ολοι σας μπορειτε να το αντιληφθειτε.

Δεν θελω να ανοιξω συζητηση για το αν αξιζει να υποβαλει κανεις τον εαυτο του στην διαδηκασια που απαιτει ενας αγωνας υψηλου επιπεδου,...δεν ειναι ο καταλληλος χωρος,...ομως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι εχετε αποψη.

Ευχομαι απο την καρδια μου, οτι καλυτερο στον φιλο μου Μανωλη, στην προσπαθια που κανει για κατι πραγματικα δυσκολο,....το να επανελθει μετα απο αρκετο καιρο αγωνιστικης απουσιας καλυτερος και το να εμφανιστει με επιτυχια σε σαλονια που πολυ δυσκολα μπορει κανεις να τα "περπατησει" χωρις τουλαχιστο να αισθανεται οτι δεν ανήκει εκει.

Καλη επιτυχια.

Σας ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας,...ζητω συγνωμη για το μεγαλο post μου, αλλα πως να μην ενθουσιαζομαι οταν αναφερομαι σε φιλους και επι τη ευκαιρια θυμαμαι τα παλια.

Να ειστε ολοι καλα

Γιωργος

----------


## Panoz

Πολυ καλο ποστ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

φιλε Γιώργο
εδω μεσα θα βρεις πολλούς αθλητές και αθλήτριες του αγωνιστικού bbing αλλα και ατομα που ασχολούνται ερασιτεχνικά με αυτο και το αγαπάνε, 
γιαυτό συμμετέχουν στο φόρουμ έχοντας φτιάξει εδω μεσα ενα πολύ καλο κλίμα ανταλλάσσοντας απόψεις και περνώντας ευχάριστα την ωρα τους. 
υπάρχουν βεβαια και καποιες εξαιρεσεις όπως συμβαίνει παντου αλλα αυτα δε μας πτοούν γιατι ειναι μονο εξαιρέσεις. 

welcome  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

> Χαιρετω ολους τους συνφορουμιστες.
> 
> Παρακαλω να μου επιτρεψετε λιγα σχολια για τον αθλητη που πραγματευεται το thread, πρωτον με την ιδιοτητα του αδερφικου φιλου, αλλα και δευτερον με την ιδιοτητα του για πολλα χρονια προπονητη του η adviser, η οπως αλλιως θα διαλεγε να το περιγραψει κανεις.
> 
> κατ αρχας θα ηθελα να προαναφερω το οτι λογω των usernames μπορει να μην αναγνωριζω φιλους καλους και γνωστους απο τον χωρο του bb γενικα και του αγωνιστικου bb, που μπορει να γραφουν στο συγκεκριμενο forum, ομως ισως να εχουμε την ευκαιρια να γνωριστουμε ειτε μεσα απο το web, ειτε και απο κοντα.
> 
> Αναγνωριζω φυσικα τον Ηλια τον Τριανταφυλλου, που απο οτι μπορεσα να διαβασω σε ελαχιστα posts που προλαβα, ειναι φανερος ο εξαιρετος χαρακτηρας του, καθως και η πραγματικα αριστη ποιοτητα του σαν ανθρωπος, κατι που με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα.
> 
> Επισης καποιος συνφορουμιστας μας μετεφερε τον εγκωμιαστικο τροπο με τον οποιο αναφερθηκε στον Μανωλη, ο Νικος ο Παπαγεωργιου, με τον οποιο μας συνδεει φιλια χρονων (απο τοτε που εμενα Θεσνικη, τωρα πια μενω στον Βολο, γυρισα στην πατριδα μου) τον οποιο και βοηθησα στην προετοιμασια του σε κανα δυο αγωνες απο οτι θυμαμαι, αλλωστε περασαν αρκετα χρονια,....(γερασαμε Νικο,....ομως κακα τα ψεματα, εσυ κρατιεσαι σε αριστη φορμα και μπραβο σου.)
> ...


Γιωργο Μαραβα σε χαιρετω και σε καλωσοριζω φιλε! Νιωθω μεγαλη συγκινηση που γραφεις στο φορουμ και ειδικα ξεκινωντας με τοποθετηση σου στο Μανωλη.
Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν ο Γιωγρος ειναι απο τους κορυφαιους προπονητες και γνωστες ββ στην Ελλαδα και ειναι αξιοθαυμαστος για το χαμηλο προφιλι του.
Απο το αβαταρ κιολας καταλαβα πως ειναι αυτος, καθως η δευτερη μεγαλη του αγαπη ειναι τα αγωνιστικα και γρηγορα αυτοκινητα.
Γνωριζω και εζησα απο κοντα τη βοηθεια που εχει προσφερει ο Γιωργος στο Μανωλη το 2004, ξεκινοντας απο το Βαλκανικο. Μεγαλη βοηθεια εχει προσφερει και σε πολλους παλιους αθλητες, που ποτε δεν ξεχνανε το συμβολικο ρολο που επαιξε στην αγωνιστικη τους περιοδο.
Με τα λιγα και πολλα αυτο που θελω να πω πως η τοποθετηση του Γιωργου εχει μεγαλη βαρυτητα και ευχομαι να τον εχουμε συνεχεια στη παρεα του φορουμ.

----------


## docmar

> φιλε Γιώργο
> εδω μεσα θα βρεις πολλούς αθλητές και αθλήτριες του αγωνιστικού bbing αλλα και ατομα που ασχολούνται ερασιτεχνικά με αυτο και το αγαπάνε, 
> γιαυτό συμμετέχουν στο φόρουμ έχοντας φτιάξει εδω μεσα ενα πολύ καλο κλίμα ανταλλάσσοντας απόψεις και περνώντας ευχάριστα την ωρα τους. 
> υπάρχουν βεβαια και καποιες εξαιρεσεις όπως συμβαίνει παντου αλλα αυτα δε μας πτοούν γιατι ειναι μονο εξαιρέσεις. 
> 
> welcome


Ευχομαι παντα να εχετε ωραιο κλιμα στις συζητησεις σας,....και γιατι οχι σε αυτες, να παιρνω και εγω μερος, που και που.

Ευχαριστω θερμα για το καλως ορισμα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οτι και να πει κανεις για αυτο τον αθλητη ειναι πραγματικα λιγο,....ειναι ενας απο τους πιο προικισμένους γεννετικα αθλητες που εχω δει ειτε απο κοντα, ειτε και απο περιοδικο,.....ειναι απιστευτο.
> Ειναι μαλλον ψηλος για το αθλημα (1.88 περιπου) αλλα βλεποντας το ποσο ψηλα ειναι τα ποδια του, ποσο στενη η λεκανη και οι γοφοι του, ποσο σωστη η κατασκευη της πλατης του, ποσο απιστευτοι ειναι οι ώμοι του, ποσο φοβερο στηθος εχει και ποσο καλους τρικεφαλους και δικεφαλλους, καθως επισης ποσο καλες γαμπες και μηρους, αριστους κοιλιακους και πλευρικους,....


Γιωργο νομίζω ότι με αυτη σου την περιγραφη αποτύπωσες ΤΕΛΕΙΑ τον Μανωλη !! +1000,επίσης καλως ήρθες !!

----------


## docmar

> Γιωργο Μαραβα σε χαιρετω και σε καλωσοριζω φιλε! Νιωθω μεγαλη συγκινηση που γραφεις στο φορουμ και ειδικα ξεκινωντας με τοποθετηση σου στο Μανωλη.
> Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν ο Γιωγρος ειναι απο τους κορυφαιους προπονητες και γνωστες ββ στην Ελλαδα και ειναι αξιοθαυμαστος για το χαμηλο προφιλι του.
> Απο το αβαταρ κιολας καταλαβα πως ειναι αυτος, καθως η δευτερη μεγαλη του αγαπη ειναι τα αγωνιστικα και γρηγορα αυτοκινητα.
> Γνωριζω και εζησα απο κοντα τη βοηθεια που εχει προσφερει ο Γιωργος στο Μανωλη το 2004, ξεκινοντας απο το Βαλκανικο. Μεγαλη βοηθεια εχει προσφερει και σε πολλους παλιους αθλητες, που ποτε δεν ξεχνανε το συμβολικο ρολο που επαιξε στην αγωνιστικη τους περιοδο.
> Με τα λιγα και πολλα αυτο που θελω να πω πως η τοποθετηση του Γιωργου εχει μεγαλη βαρυτητα και ευχομαι να τον εχουμε συνεχεια στη παρεα του φορουμ.


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε για το θερμο καλως ορισμα καθως επισης και για τα πολυ θετικα σου λογια για μενα,......καλοσυνη σου.

Δεν ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα με αναγνωριζε καποιος, λογω των χαμηλων τονων που απο επιλογη παντα χρησιμοποιουσα, ομως να που δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που θυμουνται πραγματα που ζησανε και δεν ειναι λιγοι και αυτοι που ανακαλουν πραγματα που εμαθαν.

Επετρεψε μου μια διορθωση σε αυτα που εγραψες, απλα για την απολυτη ορθοτητα αυτων που θα διαβασουν οι συνφορουμιστες μας.

Ναι οντως εχω κατεβασει παρα πολλους αθλητες σε αγωνες παντα με εξαιρετα αποτελεσματα, ομως η εμπλοκη μου με την προετοιμασια του Μανωλη ξεκινησε στο 2001, οταν και ξεκινησαμε προετοιμασια για το παγκοσμιο της ifbb του 2002, αγωνα στον οποιο ο Μανωλης κατεβηκε τελικα χωρις την δικη μου παρουσια, τις απιστευτα πολυτιμες τελευταιες μερες πριν τον αγωνα, λογω δικης μου αδυναμιας να ταξιδεψω μαζι του εξαιτιας σοβαρων λογων.
Δυστυχως ενω ολα ειχαν παει αριστα σε ολη την προατοιμασια, το οτι δεν καταφερα να τον συνοδεψω στον αγωνα καθως επισης και μια απιστευτη γαστρεντερίτιδα και διάρροια που τον συνοδεψε αντι για εμενα στην Αιγυπτο, δεν επιτρεψαν μια πολυ δυνατη εμφανιση, μιας και απο τοτε ειχε αρχισει να ειναι αθλητης πολυ ψηλου επιπεδου, τοσο ψηλου ετσι ωστε να μπορει να σταθει ανετα σε σκηνη παγκοσμιου πρωταθληματος ifbb, στην βαρια κατηγορια, με πανω απο 35!!! πρωταθλητες συναθλητες του απο ολο τον κοσμο (απιστευτος ανταγωνισμος).
Παρολα αυτα ακομη και ετσι καταφερε να μπει στον τελικο του αγωνισματος, κατι που οσοι γνωριζουν τι ακριβως σημαινει, σε καμια μεριπτωση δεν θα το θεωρουσαν αποτυχια,.....αντιθετα απο εμας που γνωριζαμε τις πραγματικες δυνατοτητες του, οχι καποια αλλη στιγμη, αλλα εκεινη την στιγμη της καριερας του στο αγωνιστικο bb.
Αυτος ηταν και ο απολυτος λογος εξαιτιας του οποιου, ετσι για την ψυχολογια του και για να μην τελειωσει αυτη η προετοιμασια του χωρις καποια ιδιαιτερη χαρα για τον ιδιο περισοτερο και πολυ λιγοτερο για μενα,...που μας οδηγησε και στην συμμετοχη σ εναν αγωνα στον οποιο δεν ειχαμε προγραμματισει να συμμετεχουμε,....και αυτος ηταν το Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα της NABBA που εγινε στην Χρυσουπολη Καβαλας.
Νομιζω πως εκει φανηκε ξεκαθαρα, περαν του αποτελεσματος (1ος στην Βαρια και γενικος μικητης, 2ος ηταν ο εξαιρετος Αργυρακης) τι ακριβως ειχαμε πετυχει σε εκεινη την προετοιμασια,....καθως επισης και τι ποιες φαινοταν ξεκαθαρα πως ηταν, οι δυνατοτητες του σαν αγωνιστικος αθλητης bb.
Σε αυτο τον αγωνα, την εκπληκτικη αγωνιστικη κατασταση που παρουσιασε, μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει φανταζομαι και ο Ηλιας Τριανταφυλλου, που ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα, διοργανωτης του αγωνα και κριτης,...

Απο τοτε και δωθε, η πορεια του ηταν παντα ανοδική, με υψηλους παντα ρυθμους, φτανοντας σε συμμετοχη του σε αγωνα το 2005, με καθαρο βαρος 113 κιλων και με πολλες αντιρησεις απο ξενους κριτες, για το "τι δουλεια εχει ενας αθλητης τετοιου επιπεδου σε βαλκανικο αγωνα..??" .

Απο τοτε σταματησε την ενεργο του συμμετοχη στο αγωνιστικο bb, ηταν και δικη μου συμβουλη αυτη αλλα και δικη του αποφαση, γιατι κανενας απο τους δυο μας δεν μπορουσε να διακρίνει ξεκαθαρα, οσο και αν προσπαθουσαμε, καποια προοπτικη σε αυτο τον δρομο, χωρις παντα να καταλαμβανεται κανεις απο τους δυο, απο συναισθηματα τυχοδιωκτισμού, προκειμενου να αποφασιζει σοβαρα βηματα της ζωης του......

Μετα απο 4 χρονια λοιπον απουσιας του απο την ενεργο δραση, αποφασισε να κανει come back με την συμμετοχη του σε δυο πολυ δυνατους επαγγελματικους αγωνες, οι οποιοι αποτελουν και αγωνες προκρισης για το olympia, σαν επαγγελματιας πια,......απιστευτα δυσκολο εγχειρημα κατα την αποψη μου, αλλα και αντικειμενικα.

Θα σας ενημερωνω αν το θελετε, για την πορεια του οσον αφορα την συμμετοχη του σε αυτους τους αγωνες (ενας εμεινε δυστυχως) και γραπτως, αλλα και με fotos που θα τραβαω και γιατι οχι και με videos.

Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι 121 κιλα σε πολυ καλη κατασταση,.....απολυτη σχεση εχει η κατασταση του αυτη την στιγμη, με τον χρονο που εχει απομεινει μεχρι και τον αγωνα,........ισως ειναι και λιγακι μπροστα.

Και παλι ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια,.....και παλι καλη επιτυχια στον Μανωλη, χωρις τραυματισμους και αναποδιες γενικα.

Με εκτιμηση προς ολους

Γιωργος.

----------


## docmar

> Γιωργο νομίζω ότι με αυτη σου την περιγραφη αποτύπωσες ΤΕΛΕΙΑ τον Μανωλη !! +1000,επίσης καλως ήρθες !!



Σε ευχαριστω φιλε, να εισαι καλα,........ειναι πανευκολο για τον οποιοδηποτε να κανει επιτυχημενη περιγραφη του Μανωλη, εφοσον τον εχει δει μια τουλαχιστο φορα, και το καλυτερο σε αγωνα.

Ειπαμε ομως,....ειναι πολυ σημαντικη η αριστη γεννετικη, αλλα απο μονη της δεν μπορει να κανει και πολλα πραγματα.... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Muscleboss

κ. Μαράβα σας ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με την κατάσταση του Μανώλη και για τη συμμετοχή σας στο φόρουμ μας  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## docmar

> κ. Μαράβα σας ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με την κατάσταση του Μανώλη και για τη συμμετοχή σας στο φόρουμ μας 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ευχαριστηση μου να μιλαω-γραφω για πραγματικους φιλους, η για τοσο δυνατους αθλητες.
Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## ioannis1

> κ. Μαράβα σας ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με την κατάσταση του Μανώλη και για τη συμμετοχή σας στο φόρουμ μας 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

διάβασα φίλε γιώργο και συμφωνώ απόλυτα σ αυτά που λές ασε που ποτε δεν εχω πει κατι διαφορετικό , αυτο το ξέρει και ο ίδιος ο μανώλης.

οσο για τον αγωνα στην χρυσούπολη εκεί ο μανώλης ήταν καταπληκτικός και δίκαια είχε κερδίσει απλα εκει ο στρατής δεν ήταν να κατεβει σε αγώνες ήταν οφ , αλλα λόγω του ότι ήταν χρυσούπολη τον είχε ξεσηκώσει ο ζαχείλας ο βασίλης , εγω δεν ήθελα να τον πιέσω γιατι απλα ήξερα δεν ήταν σε φορμα αγώνων αλλα έπεσε στην περίπτωση σε έναν μανώλη σφαγμένο ως το κόκαλο .

πιθανόν λόγω προβλημματων ο μανώλης να είχε περισσότερη μαζα αν ηταν διαφορετικά , παρ όλα αυτα όμως είχε φανταστική φόρμα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

να πω και το καλως ήρθες γιώργο και να σε διαβάζουμε και εδω να μας λές τις ιδέες σου μιάς και είσαι γνώστης τού αθλήματος

----------


## Panoz

> κ. Μαράβα σας ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με την κατάσταση του Μανώλη και για τη συμμετοχή σας στο φόρουμ μας 
> 
> ΜΒ


Τωρα πρεπει να τον δειτε... Τον ειδα απο κοντα σημερα στην προπονηση κ οντως ειναι ΠΟΛΥ μπροστα στην προετοιμασια...

Θα "στεναχωρησει" πολλους φετος.  :01. Smile:

----------


## docmar

> 


Νομιζω πως καταλαβα και εσυ ποιος εισαι φιλε,......ειχαμε κανει μια μικρη σχετικα συζητηση, σε εναν αγωνα που ειχες κατεβει στον Βολο,.....κατι σου ειχα πει, φανταζομαι οτι θα το θυμασαι.

Εγω ειμαι αυτος που κατεβαζα τον Σακκα Νικο σε εκεινο τον αγωνα, μαζι με τον μανωλη ημουν.

Να εισαι καλα,....χαιρομαι που σε βρίσκω εδω.

Γιωργος

----------


## docmar

> διάβασα φίλε γιώργο και συμφωνώ απόλυτα σ αυτά που λές ασε που ποτε δεν εχω πει κατι διαφορετικό , αυτο το ξέρει και ο ίδιος ο μανώλης.
> 
> οσο για τον αγωνα στην χρυσούπολη εκεί ο μανώλης ήταν καταπληκτικός και δίκαια είχε κερδίσει απλα εκει ο στρατής δεν ήταν να κατεβει σε αγώνες ήταν οφ , αλλα λόγω του ότι ήταν χρυσούπολη τον είχε ξεσηκώσει ο ζαχείλας ο βασίλης , εγω δεν ήθελα να τον πιέσω γιατι απλα ήξερα δεν ήταν σε φορμα αγώνων αλλα έπεσε στην περίπτωση σε έναν μανώλη σφαγμένο ως το κόκαλο .
> 
> πιθανόν λόγω προβλημματων ο μανώλης να είχε περισσότερη μαζα αν ηταν διαφορετικά , παρ όλα αυτα όμως είχε φανταστική φόρμα
> 
> να πω και το καλως ήρθες γιώργο και να σε διαβάζουμε και εδω να μας λές τις ιδέες σου μιάς και είσαι γνώστης τού αθλήματος



Ηλια καλως σας βρισκω και καλως σε βρισκω εδω,....σε ευχαριστω για το καλως ορισμα.

Εσυ εισαι "δικος μου ανθρωπος" ,....της δικιας μου παλιας γεννιας.

Να εισαι καλα φιλε θα τα λεμε,.....θα σας μεταφερω που και που νεα, φωτογραφιες, και βιντεακια, απο την προετοιμασια του Μανωλη.


ΥΓ το ξερω οτι τα λετε που και που,...εμαθα για τα καλα λογια με τα οποια ειχες αναφερθει στην κατασταση του Μανωλη στην Χρυσουπολη,.....
 θυμαμαι την συζητηση μας στον Βολο οταν ησουν κριτης στον αγωνα που κατεβαζα τον Νικο τον Σακκα που επαιξε στην εως 85κιλων κατηγορια ενω ηταν 75 κιλα και μερικα γραμμαρια,......να εισαι καλα φιλε, θα τα λεμε απο εδω.

----------


## docmar

> Τωρα πρεπει να τον δειτε... Τον ειδα απο κοντα σημερα στην προπονηση κ οντως ειναι ΠΟΛΥ μπροστα στην προετοιμασια...
> 
> Θα "στεναχωρησει" πολλους φετος.


Χα χα χα,.....φιλε εχω την αισθηση οτι σε ξερω εσενα και απο αλλο forum με ιταλικα αυτοκινητα.........??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

Το θεμα ειναι να χαρει αυτος και οι ανθρωποι που τον νοιαζονται,....οχι να στεναχωρηθουν αλλοι :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Χα χα χα,.....φιλε εχω την αισθηση οτι σε ξερω εσενα και απο αλλο forum με ιταλικα αυτοκινητα.........???
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι να χαρει αυτος και οι ανθρωποι που τον νοιαζονται,....οχι να στεναχωρηθουν αλλοι


 
πολύ σωστή η τοποθετησή σου φιλε γιώργο .

αυτό που λες οτι είμαστε της παλιάς γενιάς για να καταλάβουν και οι νεότεροι σημαίνει ότι ταιριάζει ο τρόπος σκέψης και οι αντιλήψεις πάνω στο άθλημα και πλέον είματε σε θέση να συγκρίνουμε , λόγω χρόνιας ενασχόλησης το τότε και τωρα και να βλέπουμε τα υπέρ και κατά ,πρός αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων δεν το παίζουμε πιο έξυπνοι , απλα κάποια πράγματα τα φάγαμε στη μάπα.

όσο για τον σακα τον νικο τον ξέρω πολλα χρόνια και που ήταν φανταρος και κατεβαινε σε αγώνες και ήταν και καλός και μάλιστα μια φορα το 89 στον βόλο είχαμε παίξει μαζί στο γενικό.

τον πάω πολύ σαν άτομο έχει πολύ τρελα και όταν κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες παθιάζετε και είναι ίδιος όπως πιτσιρικάς παρ όλες τις υποχρεώσεις και οικογενειακές .

νασαι καλά γιώργο που μου έφερες όμορφες αναμνήσεις :08. Toast:

----------


## Nora Kollia

Καλή επιτυχία στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη :03. Thumb up: 

Είναι βέβαιο ότι έχει πολύ λαμπρό μέλλον,φοβερές δυνατότητες!!

----------


## NASSER

Προπονηση πλατης απο Μανωλη! Απολαυστε!!

[YOUTUBE=""]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oj0YoVTPFm8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oj0YoVTPFm8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE=""]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f3KDvDk90ug&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f3KDvDk90ug&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

Μπραβο!!! Πολυ καλος!!!

Ευχαριστουμε NASSER!!!
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Και κατα τη δική μου γνώμη ο Καραμανλάκης είναι πληρέστατος αθλητής με πολλές προοπτικές και δυνατότητες. Το ύψος του αν καταφέρει να το εκμεταλευτεί με ακόμη περισσότερα μυικά κιλά θα είναι σα βουνο. Δύσκολα θα στεκεται κάποιος δίπλα του.  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

για μενα καραμανλακης αργυρακης ειναι απο τα καλυτερα σωματα που εχω δει. :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

+1 στον γιαννη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Paco

Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανωλη στον αγωνα που θα κατεβει στην Αμερικη! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

και θελω να τονισω ο μανωλης ειναι και σπουδαιος χαρακτηραςγια οσους δεν τον ξερουν.

----------


## docmar

Γεια και χαρα σας παιδια.

Εχτες βραδυ γύρισα απο USA,...ημουν εκει τις τελευταιες 10 μερες.

Εκτος απο τις δουλεις που ειχα, εκανα και μια αναγνωριση :01. Mr. Green: 

Συντομα θα σας μεταφερω fotos και videos μεσα απο τα οποια θα μπορειτε και εσεις να περακολουθειτε μερικως, το τελευταιο και πιο εντυπωσιακό τμημα της προετοιμασιας του.

Να ειστε ολοι καλα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Γεια και χαρα σας παιδια.
> 
> Εχτες βραδυ γύρισα απο USA,...ημουν εκει τις τελευταιες 10 μερες.
> 
> Εκτος απο τις δουλεις που ειχα, εκανα και μια αναγνωριση
> 
> Συντομα θα σας μεταφερω fotos και videos μεσα απο τα οποια θα μπορειτε και εσεις να περακολουθειτε μερικως, το τελευταιο και πιο εντυπωσιακό τμημα της προετοιμασιας του.
> 
> Να ειστε ολοι καλα.


Γιωργο περιμενουμε με μεγαλη αγωνια!! Αλλωστε δεν εμεινε και πολυς χρονος μεχρι την αναμετρηση και ολοι περιμενουμε να θαυμασουμε τον Μανωλη. Χαιρομαι που εισαι για αλλη μια φορα διπλα του γιατι εισαι πραγματικα ξεχωριστος!!!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Προπονηση πλατης απο Μανωλη! Απολαυστε!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE=""]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oj0YoVTPFm8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oj0YoVTPFm8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=""]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f3KDvDk90ug&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f3KDvDk90ug&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


 καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα!!!

----------


## docmar

Ελαχιστες ειναι πια οι στιγμες ηρεμιας  και λογω προετοιμασιας και λογω δουλειας

Μια τετοια foto σημερινη στο μαγαζι του Μανωλη, χαλαρος και μολις εχοντας σπασει (προς τα κατω) το φραγμα των 120 κιλων,.....119 ακριβως..........



Ακομη μια μερικα δευτερολεπτα μετα απο την προηγουμενη................



Υποσχομαι να σας μεταφερω και μερικα βιντεακια,.....ειναι πιο ζωντανα απο τις fotos,...ισως και απο προπονηση, η απο απλο ποζαρισμα....

Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες! Ο Μανώλης είναι στη τελική ευθεία και δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία οτι θα είναι πανέτοιμος και πολύ βελτιωμένος απο την τελευταία του αγωνιστική εμφάνιση! Έχει τις ευχές όλων μας! 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο, πραγματοκα πολυ ωραιες φωτο. Ενας μηνας εμεινε για την αναμετρηση και ολα δειχνουν πως θα ειναι βελτιωμενος και πιο ογκωδης απο καθε αλλη φορα.

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## docmar

Το σημαντικοτερο ολων, οπως πολυ σωστα το θεσατε και εσεις, ειναι το να γινεσαι ολο και καλυτερος, να βελτιωνεσαι καθε φορα που αποφασιζεις να ανεβεις στην σκηνη.

Επειδη πραγματικα τον ξερω μαλλον καλυτερα απο ολους, μπορω και εγω να σας μεταφερω την αποψη μου,......φαινεται οτι στον αγωνα (εκτος απροοπτου παντα) θα ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση, αρκετα βαρύς (ακομη και για το υψος του) ακομη πιο πυκνος και βελτιωμενος στα σημεια, κρατοντας στο πολυ κοντα στο τελειο την συμμετρια του.
Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι πολυ σημαντικα για εναν αθλητη που ηδη εχει κατεβει πανω απο 110 κιλα σε αγωνα (περασανε αρκετα χρονια βεβαια) και εχει αρκετο καιρο να βρεθει σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση,.....ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι οι αγωνες (οταν δεν καιγεσαι με αυτους) σε κανουν πολυ καλυτερο ακομη και αν εισαι προχωρημενος αθλητης,.....ποσο μαλλον στην περιπτωση του Μανωλη που μπορει σχετικα ανετα να θεωρηθει αρχαριος,.......ας μην μας ξεγελα η πραγματικα ιδιαιτερα προχωρημενη εμφανιση του.

Τα ξαναλεμε με νεωτερα....μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## ioannis1

βλεπω τον μανωλη ηδη σε καταπληκτικη κατασταση.καλη δυναμη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχαριστούμε γιώργο για τις φωτο , δεν αμφεβαλα καθόλου οτι θα είναι έγκαιρα έτοιμος ο μανώλης ήδη είναι σε πολύ καλή κατασταση και όπως τον βλέπω σε τέλεια φόρμα θα ξεπεράσει τα 110 κιλά με ποιοτικούς μυς και ο στόχος που είναι η βελτιωμένη εμφάνηση και πρόοδος αγωνιστική θα επιτευθεί πανηγυρικά .

καλή επιτυχία και αναμένουμε με αγωνία αυτόν τον αγώνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

φοβερή η φωτο με τον τρικέφαλο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Akis85

> 


ρε παιδιά αν είναι έτσι ένα μηνα πριν τους αγωνες.. δηλαδη πως θα ειναι στον αγωνα...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και όμως έτσι πρέπει να είναι ενας σωστός αθλητής ενα μήνα πρίν να είναι κοντα στην τελική φόρμα και ο μανώλης πολύ σωστα είναι σ αυτή την κατεύθυνση. 

οχι σαν μερικούς που μέχρι τελευταία προσπαθούν να γραμώσουν , τελευταία το μόνο που πρέπει να εστιάζετε η προσοχή είναι στό στέγνωμα και στην υδατανθράκωση που θα κάνουν τους μυς να φαίνονται ακόμη πιο πρισμένοι και γραμωμένοι

----------


## Polyneikos

*****Μεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστς από το αφιερωμα του Μανωλη τα οποια σχετίζονταν με τον αγώνα Atlantic City Pro.*****

*Atlantic City Pro 11&12/11/09 - Συμμετοχη Καραμανλακη !!*

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μανωλης στο Steel Gym στο Manhatten. Eιναι ενα απο τα δημοφιλεστερα γυμναστηρια με ιδιοκτητη τον Ken Hunt. Σαυτο το γυμναστηρι γυμναζονται ο Victor Martinez και ο Caprice Murray καθως και πολλοι επαγγελματιες. Aναμενονται μεγαλες συναντησεις...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ο Μανωλης στο Steel Gym στο Manhatten. Eιναι ενα απο τα δημοφιλεστερα γυμναστηρια με ιδιοκτητη τον Ken Hunt. Σαυτο το γυμναστηρι γυμναζονται ο Victor Martinez και ο Caprice Murray καθως και πολλοι επαγγελματιες. Aναμενονται μεγαλες συναντησεις...


 
φανταστικό γυμναστήριο με τέλεια όργανα έχω κάνει 3 προπονήσεις με τον ελευθεριάδη εκεί , είναι καθαρο σιδεράδικο και εχουμε και φωτο με τον γιάννη .

και ο μανώλης φαίνετε σε άριστη κατασταση στις φωτο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

μεγάλη εμπειρία. αυτό το ταξίδι νομίζω οτι κέρδισε πολλά άλλα εκτός απο τη διάκριση στον αγώνα.

ελπίζω να τα εκμεταλευτει κ να τα αξιοποιήσει όπως πρέρπει για τη συνέχεια.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Σιγουρα για πρωτη επαφη με επαγγελματικους αγωνες ήταν πολύ καλα για τον Μανωλη..Αυτη η εμπειρία  μπορεί να σταθει οδηγος για τους επόμενους του αγωνες και να κατεβει καλύτερος.Επομενες του κινησεις γνωρίζουμε;;

----------


## Panoz

> Σιγουρα για πρωτη επαφη με επαγγελματικους αγωνες ήταν πολύ καλα για τον Μανωλη..Αυτη η εμπειρία  μπορεί να σταθει οδηγος για τους επόμενους του αγωνες και να κατεβει καλύτερος.Επομενες του κινησεις γνωρίζουμε;;


Ανακοινωσε επισημα πλεον ο Μανωλης σημερα κιολας στο σεμιναριο του στη λαρισα οτι ο επομενος αγωνας του θα ειναι το SACRAMENTO PRO.

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο μανωλη.ολοι οι δρομοι ανοιγουν τωρα.συγχαρητηρια φιλε.

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μανωλης εχει επιστρεψει πιο δυναμικα και Παρασκευη 25-9-2009 στο καταστημα του στο Βολο, Αναληψεως 151 στις 7.00 μμ κανει το δευτερο κατα σειρα σεμηναριο για αυτη τη σεζον. Αξιζει να τον δειτε απο κοντα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι ακόμη σε πολύ καλή κατασταση ο μανώλης και φανταζομαι ξεσήκωσε τον κόσμο στο βόλο μπραβο του και εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στον επόμενο αγώνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ο Μανωλης εχει επιστρεψει πιο δυναμικα και Παρασκευη 25-9-2009 στο καταστημα του στο Βολο, Αναληψεως 151 στις 7.00 μμ κανει το δευτερο κατα σειρα σεμηναριο για αυτη τη σεζον. Αξιζει να τον δειτε απο κοντα!


σωστές κινήσεις απο τον καραμανλάκη. μπράβο! το να ξέρεις να πλασαρεις και να προωθείς τον εαυτό σου διοργανόνοντας και συμμετέχοντας σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό στο επαγγελματικό Bbing!  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Ο Μανωλης εχει επιστρεψει πιο δυναμικα και Παρασκευη 25-9-2009 στο καταστημα του στο Βολο, Αναληψεως 151 στις 7.00 μμ κανει το δευτερο κατα σειρα σεμηναριο για αυτη τη σεζον. Αξιζει να τον δειτε απο κοντα!


*ΆΓΑΛΜΑ!!!!*

----------


## NASSER

προσφατα δημοσιευμενο βιντεο απο το σεμινάριο στη Λαρισα.

[YOUTUBE="μαν1"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HijCyvqedKI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HijCyvqedKI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE="man"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmDSilgyPio&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmDSilgyPio&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## The Rock

Τον προώθησα σε ένα φόρουμ ....δεν σας είπα  .. 
φωτογραφικό υλικό γενικά  ... και από αγώνα τον πρώτο του επαγγελματικό έτσι να τον μάθουνε λίγο έξω !

Να ρωτήσω τι θα κάνει κανείς ξέρετε ? θα ετοιμαστεί για κανένα αγώνα-πρόκριση για ολύμπια ξέρω γω προς το τέλος ώστε να έχει βελτιωθεί περισσότερο ? Ή ξέρω γω θα πάρει επαγγελματικούς αγώνε στη σειρά γαι εμπειρία ή χρήματα ξέρω γω ? Λέω υποθέσεις απλά .. τι παίζει ξέρετε ?

----------


## NASSER

> Τον προώθησα σε ένα φόρουμ ....δεν σας είπα  .. 
> φωτογραφικό υλικό γενικά  ... και από αγώνα τον πρώτο του επαγγελματικό έτσι να τον μάθουνε λίγο έξω !
> 
> Να ρωτήσω τι θα κάνει κανείς ξέρετε ? θα ετοιμαστεί για κανένα αγώνα-πρόκριση για ολύμπια ξέρω γω προς το τέλος ώστε να έχει βελτιωθεί περισσότερο ? Ή ξέρω γω θα πάρει επαγγελματικούς αγώνε στη σειρά γαι εμπειρία ή χρήματα ξέρω γω ? Λέω υποθέσεις απλά .. τι παίζει ξέρετε ?



Ελπιζω οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες να ειναι αξιολογες και να τιμουν τον αθλητη. Οσο για προλογους και αναφορες δεν χριαζεται να αναφερεις καθως μαλλον δεν εχεις διαβασει ολο το τοπικ και δεν εχεις κατανοησει ποτε ενας αθλητης μπορει να παιξει στο Olympia ή σε επαγγελματικους αγωνες IFBB.
H μονη αναφορα μπορει να ειναι ο αγωνας που ηδη εκανε και αυτος που προκειται να κανει στις 7 Νοεμβριου ''SACRAMENTO PRO''

----------


## Panoz

> Ελπιζω οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες να ειναι αξιολογες και να τιμουν τον αθλητη. Οσο για προλογους και αναφορες δεν χριαζεται να αναφερεις καθως μαλλον δεν εχεις διαβασει ολο το τοπικ και δεν εχεις κατανοησει ποτε ενας αθλητης μπορει να παιξει στο Olympia ή σε επαγγελματικους αγωνες IFBB.
> H μονη αναφορα μπορει να ειναι ο αγωνας που ηδη εκανε και αυτος που προκειται να κανει στις 7 Νοεμβριου ''SACRAMENTO PRO''



Δυστυχως, εχουν γινει ηδη λαθη Νασσερ με τετοιου ειδους "προωθησεις" απο διαφορους, με αποτελεσμα να εκτιθεται ο ιδιος ο Μανωλης.

Βοηθανε ως ενα σημειο, αλλα στα ξενα φορουμ δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα και γενικα υπαρχει και αρνητικο κλιμα

----------


## The Rock

> Ελπιζω οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες να ειναι αξιολογες και να τιμουν τον αθλητη. Οσο για προλογους και αναφορες δεν χριαζεται να αναφερεις καθως μαλλον δεν εχεις διαβασει ολο το τοπικ και δεν εχεις κατανοησει ποτε ενας αθλητης μπορει να παιξει στο Olympia ή σε επαγγελματικους αγωνες IFBB.
> H μονη αναφορα μπορει να ειναι ο αγωνας που ηδη εκανε και αυτος που προκειται να κανει στις 7 Νοεμβριου ''SACRAMENTO PRO''


Αρκετές από το φόρουμ είναι μωρέ ...
Στατιστικά ,πότε πήρε επαγγελματική αυτά .. 2 σειρές .. ενα απλό τόπικ έκανα αυτό ..

----------


## NASSER

> Δυστυχως, εχουν γινει ηδη λαθη Νασσερ με τετοιου ειδους "προωθησεις" απο διαφορους, με αποτελεσμα να εκτιθεται ο ιδιος ο Μανωλης.
> 
> Βοηθανε ως ενα σημειο, αλλα στα ξενα φορουμ δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα και γενικα υπαρχει και αρνητικο κλιμα


Το γνωριζω Πανο και γιαυτο οποιος εχει σκοπο να προβαλει τον Μανωλη σε ξενα site θα πρεπει να ειναι προσεκτικος ωστε να μην δινει εδαφος αρνητικου σχολιασμου.

----------


## NASSER

Tο σκηνοθετημενο βιντεο του Μανωλη και στο Youtube! Aπολαυστε το!
Ευχαριστουμε τον Πασχαλη Μαντη για τη καλη δουλεια που εκανε!

[YOUTUBE="βιντεο μανωλη"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/StCh6GtruJk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/StCh6GtruJk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

εδω με ηχο http://s566.photobucket.com/albums/s...sGmIronMan.flv

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Παντως αναρωτιεμαι ποσα χρηματα να ξοδευει ο Μανωλης καθε φορα που παει στην Αμερικη για να παρει μερος σε επαγγελματικο αγωνα..?? Σιγουρα θα ειναι πολλα.. Εχει κανεναν χορηγο αραγε?

----------


## NASSER

> Παντως αναρωτιεμαι ποσα χρηματα να ξοδευει ο Μανωλης καθε φορα που παει στην Αμερικη για να παρει μερος σε επαγγελματικο αγωνα..?? Σιγουρα θα ειναι πολλα.. Εχει κανεναν χορηγο αραγε?


Πολλα φιλε! Και δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει χορηγος που καλυπτει τα εξοδα του εξολοκληρου. Καποιοι συνεισφέρουν με τον τροπο τους και αλλοι δηλωνουν χορηγοι του ενω δεν ειναι... 
Η συμπαρασταστη και η ενθαρρυνση των φιλων του αθληματος και των φιλων του Μανωλη ειναι εως τωρα το μεγαλυτερο εφοδιο του στο να συνεχιζει να υποστηριζει τα ελληνικα χρωματα στο επαγγελματικο bodybuilding.

----------


## The Rock

> Πολλα φιλε! Και δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει χορηγος που καλυπτει τα εξοδα του εξολοκληρου. Καποιοι συνεισφέρουν με τον τροπο τους και αλλοι δηλωνουν χορηγοι του ενω δεν ειναι... 
> Η συμπαρασταστη και η ενθαρρυνση των φιλων του αθληματος και των φιλων του Μανωλη ειναι εως τωρα το μεγαλυτερο εφοδιο του στο να συνεχιζει να υποστηριζει τα ελληνικα χρωματα στο επαγγελματικο bodybuilding.


Σοβαρά μιλάς ? Δεν το ήξερα ούτε καν το φανταζόμουν αυτό ! Καλά 2 αθλητές όλο και όλο έχουμε IFBB που έχουνε προδιαγραφές για να κάνουν κάτι και ο ένας είναι χωρίς να χορηγό του άλλου δεν του δώσανε επαγγελματική κάρτα.... τέλεια ... μιλάμε
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ! Πάμε όλοι μαζί --> Ο-Λ-Ε 
(Καλά που το ανέφερες αυτό φίλε Νασσέρ ..)

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Μακαρι να αντεξει ο Μανωλης και να ανταπεξελθει στο μεγαλο οικονομικο κοστος που χρειαζεται, ωστε να παιρνει μερος αρκετα συχνα σε τετοιους διαγωνισμους και σιγα σιγα να αρχισει να γινεται γνωστος στο επαγγελματικο επιπεδο.. 
Γιατι οπως ειναι γνωστο χρειαζονται και γνωριμιες και δημοσιες σχεσεις και να τον βλεπουνε αρκετα συχνα πανω στην σκηνη και σιγα σιγα να τον μαθαινουνε... Χρειαζονται πιστευω και αυτα εκτος απο την εξαιρετικη γενετικη που διαθετει, και την παντα αριστη προετοιμασία του.

----------


## Bulky

Ο Καραμανλακης,για όσους τον εχουν παρακολουθησει από κοντα,είναι από τους αθλητες που λεμε ότι "το εχει" !!Αν μπορεί  να ανταπεξελθει στις οικονομικες απαιτησεις ενός επαγγελματια μπορεί να κανει σπουδαία πραγματα !

----------


## NASSER

Προβλεπεται να ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη φορμα απ'οτι σαυτη τη φωτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## docmar

Ειναι χαλια,.....δεν ντρεπεται να κατεβαινει σε τετοια χαλια κατασταση... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Προβλεπεται να ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη φορμα απ'οτι σαυτη τη φωτο


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

παμε δυνατά!

MB

----------


## -beba-

Πόσο καλύτερη? Αφού είναι τέλειος? :02. Shock:

----------


## No Cash

ΓΑΜΑΕΙ!!!

τι κανει το superpump του gaspari ε?!



σχετικο... παρακολουθουσα εχθες κατι συνεντευξεις του... και εμεινα αφωνος απο το ποσο προσγειωμενος και μετριοφρων ειναι!!!ισως παραειναι.. τοσο πολυ!!!ουτε ακουσμενος ουτε δηθεν....!

ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και μονο!!!  :05. Weights:

----------


## The Rock

Η μπλούζα που φοράει σημαίνει κάτι παλικάρια ????? Δεν πιστεύω να ....

----------


## NASSER

Mια φωτο μονταρισμενη απο τον φιλο Δημητρη Παπαντωνη προς τιμη των δυο κορυφαιων αθλητων στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## NASSER

Ποσταρω προσφατες φωτο του Μανωλη απο την τελευταια επισκεψη του Μανωλη στην Αμερικη για τον αγωνα SACRAMENTO PRO

----------


## NASSER

Απο το τοπικ δεν πρεπει να παραλειπονται και οι φωτο απο τις προσωπικες στιγμες του Μανωλη με τη συντροφο του Eva που ειναι παντα διπλα του σε καθε προσπαθεια του!
Το τσιγαρο το ξεκινησε προσφατα, γιατι η διατροφη αγωνων δεν παλευεται ευκολα... ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Το καπνισμα βλαπτει σοβαρα την υγεια...δεν ειναι μεσο να γινεται σαν το Μανωλη  :01. Smile: 
Η φυσιογνωμια που φωτογραφιζεται με τον Μανωλη δεν χριαζεται να συστηθει...  :01. Smile: 
Και αλλο ενα στοιχειο να πουμε για το χαρακτηρα του Μανωλη... εχει πολυ χιουμορ ο ανθρωπος!!!
Παντα καλα να εισαι Μανωλη και ευτυχισμενος!

----------


## thegravijia

nasser ο ιδιος πως ειναι με την θεση που πηρε? ευχαριστημενος η πιστευει οτι αδικηθηκε??

----------


## NASSER

> nasser ο ιδιος πως ειναι με την θεση που πηρε? ευχαριστημενος η πιστευει οτι αδικηθηκε??


Κανε λιγη υπομονη και θα σου απαντησω οταν τον δω απο κοντα και εφοσον εχουν περασει μερες και θα εχει πιο αντικειμενικη κριτικη για τον εαυτο του. Τα λεω καλα? Ετσι δεν πρεπει?  :01. Smile:

----------


## thegravijia

> Κανε λιγη υπομονη και θα σου απαντησω οταν τον δω απο κοντα και εφοσον εχουν περασει μερες και θα εχει πιο αντικειμενικη κριτικη για τον εαυτο του. Τα λεω καλα? Ετσι δεν πρεπει?


 :03. Thumb up: 
εισης ρωτησε τον κατα την γνωμη του κατα ποσο ισχυουν αυτα που λεγοντε περι πιο καλης αντιμετωπισης αθλητων απο τους κριτες που εχουν καλα συμβολαια με γνωστες εταιριες κτλ...
επειδη αυτος τα ειδε και απο κοντα..
αναμενουμε ...!

----------


## The Rock

Nasser μήπως γνωρίζεις κάποιο νέο για το θέμα των χορηγιών ? Τίποτα προτάσεις υπάρχουν ? 
Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## NASSER

> επισης ρωτησε τον κατα την γνωμη του κατα ποσο ισχυουν αυτα που λεγοντε περι πιο καλης αντιμετωπισης αθλητων απο τους κριτες που εχουν καλα συμβολαια με γνωστες εταιριες κτλ...


thegravijia αυτο που μπορω να σου πω προς το παρον απο επικοινωνια που ειχα, ειναι πως η αντιμετωπιση ειναι αυτη που ξερουμε οσοι εχουμε μελετησει το επαγγελματικο αγωνιστικο κομματι. Οι εταιριες προωθουν στη τελικη καταταξη αυτους που εχουν συμβολαια και εχουν μια πιο επιεικής αντιμετωπιση. Απο την αλλη οταν εισαι καλος δεν μπορεις να αδικηθεις γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε τραβας τα βλεματα και τη συμπαθεια του κοινου. 
Ο Μανωλης ηταν στα πρωτα comparison του αγωνα με τους κορυφαιους στη καταταξη! Δεν ειναι τυχαιο. Η ζημια και αρνητικη βαθμολογηση λογο του βαψηματος απο την ομαδα της διοργανωσης ειναι αυτα που ερειξαν τον Μανωλη οπως ανεφερα και στο τοπικ του αγωνα του SACRAMENTΟ.




> Nasser μήπως γνωρίζεις κάποιο νέο για το θέμα των χορηγιών ? Τίποτα προτάσεις υπάρχουν ?


Και να γνωριζω φιλε The Rock ειναι νωρίς να τα αναφερουμε αμα δεν κλεισει καποιο συμβολαιο. Προτασεις παντα υπαρχουν αλλα δεν ειναι ικανοποιητηκες. Καποιοι βιαστηκαν στην Ελλαδα και δηλωσαν χορηγοι του Μανωλη. Δεν χρειαζεται να τους λαμβανουμε υποψη. Οταν θα υπαρξει καποια επισημη χορηγια θα σας το αναφερουμε σιγουρα εδω!

----------


## Panoz

> thegravijia αυτο που μπορω να σου πω προς το παρον απο επικοινωνια που ειχα, ειναι πως η αντιμετωπιση ειναι αυτη που ξερουμε οσοι εχουμε μελετησει το επαγγελματικο αγωνιστικο κομματι. Οι εταιριες προωθουν στη τελικη καταταξη αυτους που εχουν συμβολαια και εχουν μια πιο επιεικής αντιμετωπιση. Απο την αλλη οταν εισαι καλος δεν μπορεις να αδικηθεις γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε τραβας τα βλεματα και τη συμπαθεια του κοινου. 
> Ο Μανωλης ηταν στα πρωτα comparison του αγωνα με τους κορυφαιους στη καταταξη! Δεν ειναι τυχαιο. *Η ζημια και αρνητικη βαθμολογηση λογο του βαψηματος απο την ομαδα της διοργανωσης ειναι αυτα που ερειξαν τον Μανωλη οπως ανεφερα και στο τοπικ του αγωνα του SACRAMENTΟ.*
> 
> Και να γνωριζω φιλε The Rock ειναι νωρίς να τα αναφερουμε αμα δεν κλεισει καποιο συμβολαιο. Προτασεις παντα υπαρχουν αλλα δεν ειναι ικανοποιητηκες. Καποιοι βιαστηκαν στην Ελλαδα και δηλωσαν χορηγοι του Μανωλη. Δεν χρειαζεται να τους λαμβανουμε υποψη. Οταν θα υπαρξει καποια επισημη χορηγια θα σας το αναφερουμε σιγουρα εδω!


Αυτο προσεξα κ εγω! το μαυρισμα στο δωματιο του ξενοδοχειου ηταν παρα πολυ καλο ενω στον αγωνα του εβαλαν πολυ λαδι (νομιζω βαζουν το σπρευ pam?)..
Πολυ καλες φωτο Νασσερ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αυτο προσεξα κ εγω! το μαυρισμα στο δωματιο του ξενοδοχειου ηταν παρα πολυ καλο ενω στον αγωνα του εβαλαν πολυ λαδι (νομιζω βαζουν το σπρευ pam?)..
> Πολυ καλες φωτο Νασσερ.


 
πολύ σωστα αυτό είχα επισημάνει σε προηγούμενο πόστ σ αυτό το τόπικ για τις φωτο για αυτό είπα έβγαλα συμπεράσματα απο μια δυο γιατι αυτες των αγωνων λόγω ότι γυάλιζαν δεν φαινόταν η λεπτομέρεις και αδικείτε ο γραμωμένος αθλητης και ευνοείτε ο ογκώδης , δεν είναι τυχαίο λοιπόν , αν έγινε αυτο που είπατε , για όλα υπάρχει εξήγηση τελικα και η λεπτομέρεια παίζει ρόλο σοβαρό σ αυτα τα επίπεδα

----------


## Muscleboss

Νομίζω ότι αυτές οι τελευταίες φώτο δείχνουν οτι ο Καραμανλάκης εκτός από το επαγγελματικό κορμί έχει πλέον και επαγγελαμτικό "attitude" κατι το οποίο είναι πολύ σημαντικό στην προώθηση στα μέσα και στις δημόσιες σχέσεις ενός επαγγελματία. Το έχει πιάσει το νόημα  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## kutsup

> Νομίζω ότι αυτές οι τελευταίες φώτο δείχνουν οτι ο Καραμανλάκης εκτός από το επαγγελματικό κορμί έχει πλέον και επαγγελαμτικό "attitude" κατι το οποίο είναι πολύ σημαντικό στην προώθηση στα μέσα και στις δημόσιες σχέσεις ενός επαγγελματία.


Εκτός του τσιγάρου. Όχι μόνο σαν εικόνα αλλά και σαν επιβάρυνση ειδικά για την καρδιά και τις αρτηρίες που είναι ήδη επιβαρυμένα από τα "διάφορα".

----------


## Muscleboss

^ σε αυτο δεν έχεις άδικο... εγώ αρχικά νόμισα οτι το τσιγάρο ήταν μέρος του styling...

MB

----------


## NASSER

> Εκτός του τσιγάρου. Όχι μόνο σαν εικόνα αλλά και σαν επιβάρυνση ειδικά για την καρδιά και τις αρτηρίες που είναι ήδη επιβαρυμένα από τα "διάφορα".





> ^ σε αυτο δεν έχεις άδικο... εγώ αρχικά νόμισα οτι το τσιγάρο ήταν μέρος του styling...
> 
> MB



Παιδια μεχρι 5 τσιγαρα την ημερα δεν ειναι πολλα... Στις φωτο ειναι μερος styling, ο Μανωλης εχει πολυ χιουμορ  :01. Smile: 

Λιγες ακομα φωτο...

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερος ο Μανωλης.. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## alextg

Πω πω πω πω πωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω !!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## kutsup

> Παιδια μεχρι 5 τσιγαρα την ημερα δεν ειναι πολλα... Στις φωτο ειναι μερος styling, ο Μανωλης εχει πολυ χιουμορ


Είναι προτιμότερο από τα 6 αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. 
Όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά είναι ίσως ο μοναδικός έλληνας bodybuilder που μου αρέσει σαν κατασκευή. Μπορεί να ακούγεται υπερβολή αλλά έχει κατά τη γνώμη μου τις σωστές αναλογίες χωρίς υπερβολές.

----------


## NASSER

Μια φωτο απο ενα μελος του φορουμ!!!  :01. Wink: 




Η φωτο ειναι απο το ποζαρισμα και σεμηναριο που εγινε στη Λαρισα μετα το πρωτο επαγγελματικο αγωνα. Αισθητη η διαφορα βελτιωσης απο τοτε αλλα δεν παει να αρεσει ο Μανωλης σε καθε του εμφανιση.

----------


## Panoz

> Μια φωτο απο ενα μελος του φορουμ!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η φωτο ειναι απο το ποζαρισμα και σεμηναριο που εγινε στη Λαρισα μετα το πρωτο επαγγελματικο αγωνα. Αισθητη η διαφορα βελτιωσης απο τοτε αλλα δεν παει να αρεσει ο Μανωλης σε καθε του εμφανιση.


Ο φωτογραφος πρεπει να ειχε εμπνευση εκεινη τη στιγμη...!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Νασσερ υπαρχουν παρα πολλες επαγγελματικες φωτο, υψηλης αναλυσης απ τον ιδιο τον φωτογραφο της εκδηλωσης τοτε. Να δουμε αν καταφερω και του τις παρω καμια μερα, γιατι ειχε γεμισει καλα ο Μανωλης τοτε, ηταν κ μετα τους αγωνες. :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

O Mανωλης 28 Νοεμβριου στην Αθηνα πριν εμφανιστει στο guest του Πανελληνιου Κυπελλου 2009!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ε Κ Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο Σ!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Ανεβαινει ακομα περισσοτερο! Κριμα που η Αθηνα ειναι μακρια... :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ποσταρω μερικες φωτογραφίες από τα αποδυτηρια του 15ο Πανελλήνιου Κυπελλου που εγινε στις 28.11.2009 της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ οπου ο Μανωλης έκανε ένα φοβερο guest posing !!
Ό Μανωλης είχε την υπομονη και την ευγενεια να φωτογραφηθει με όλα τα μελη της παρεας αλλά και απλους φίλους του αθλήματος.
Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα ήταν η συζητηση που εγινε και ο Μανωλης αναφέρθηκε στις εμπειριες τους από τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες που συμμετείχε πρόσφατα,τους αθλητες που αντιμετωπισε και πολλα άλλα που θα αναλύσουμε σε αλλη στιγμη...












*Ενα συνειρμος που μου ήρθε ποστάρωντας αυτες τις φωτο..*
*Πριν από 10 χρόνια ακριβως διαβαζα σε ένα περιοδικό, το Βodybuilding and Fitness που εκδίσει ο Αθλητης το ρεπορταζ του Πανελληνιου Κυπελλου της Πεσδ που εγινε το 1999.*
*Ολοι τοτε μιλανε για έναν νεαρό αθλητη από τον Βόλο,τον Μανωλη Καραμανλακη που κατεπληξε τους παντες κερδίζοντας την κατηγορία +90 κιλων και χανοντας για λίγο τον Γενικό Τίτλο από τον ήδη φτασμενο πρωταθλητη Βασίλη Γρίβα.....*
*Μετα από ακριβως 10 χρόνια αυτός ο ταλαντουχος αθλητης έφτασε να είναι επαγγελματίας σε Αμερικανικους Επαγγελματικους Αγωνες και εγω αυτός που εβλεπα φωτογραφίες του εχω την τυχη να έχω φωτογραφηθει μαζί του...*
*Τελικα το αθλημα μας είναι συναρπαστικό είτε το βιωνεις σαν επαγγελματίας αθλητης είτε σαν απλός φίλαθλος .....*

----------


## spirospros

απιστευτη παρουσιαση με φοβερες φωτογραφιες

μπραβο nasser γιατην παρουσιαση κ συγχαρητηρια στον Μανωλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Panoz

> Να ποσταρω μερικες φωτογραφίες από τα αποδυτηρια του 15ο Πανελλήνιου Κυπελλου που εγινε στις 28.11.2009 της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ οπου ο Μανωλης έκανε ένα φοβερο guest posing !!
> Ό Μανωλης είχε την υπομονη και την ευγενεια να φωτογραφηθει με όλα τα μελη της παρεας αλλά και απλους φίλους του αθλήματος.
> Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα ήταν η συζητηση που εγινε και ο Μανωλης αναφέρθηκε στις εμπειριες τους από τους επαγγελματικους αγωνες που συμμετείχε πρόσφατα,τους αθλητες που αντιμετωπισε και πολλα άλλα που θα αναλύσουμε σε αλλη στιγμη...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tον ειχε "γονατισει" (τον Β.Γριβα) οπως μ ειπε καποτε χαρακτηριστικα γνωστος μου, που ηταν παρων σαν θεατης στον αγωνα εκεινο.

----------


## Dillet

Ειναι και πολυ SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NASSER

Φυσικα δεν μπορει να λειπει το βιντεο απο το τελευταιο ποζαρισμα του Μανωλη!





 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Paco

Ευχαριστούμε για το βίντεο !!Φοβερος ο Καραμανλάκης !!

----------


## spirospros

πολυ καλο βιντεο  :03. Thumb up: 

πολυ ωραιο ποζαρισμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Προσφατες φωτο απο τον φιλο Μανωλη! Οπως βλεπετε κτατιεται πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες! Είναι καλό που βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες αυτών των αθλητών και σε περιόδους offseason εκτός από τους αγώνες. 
Ο Μανώλης φαίνεται οτι διατηρείται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση όλη τη χρονιά!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## kaiowas

Πολυ καλός :03. Clap: 

νάσσερ  :03. Thumb up:  για τις φώτος

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Καλα, μιλαμε για τεραστιο επιπεδο
Μπραβο στον Μανωλη.

----------


## billys15

Δεν φαινεται να εχει βαλει και πολυ λιπος,νερα θα 'λεγα περισσοτερο,παλι γραμμωμενος ειναι.Μπραβο του,πραγματικο θηριο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στον μανώλη άξιος επαγγελματίας ογκώδης και σε πολύ καλή φόρμα , άλλοι έτσι σε αγώνες κατεβαίνουν και ο μανώλης είναι στον όγκο την επόμενη φορα σίγουρα είναι ενα σκαλί πιο ψηλά :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια στον Μανωλη και από εμενα γιατί όντως για off season κραταει φόρμα..Απλα αν μου επιτρέπεται ενα σχόλιο οι επαγγελματίες σαν τον Μανωλη που τωρα προσπαθουν να καθιερωθουν οφείλουν να είναι σε μια τετοια κατασταση συνεχεια όλο τον χρόνο όσο κουραστικο και αν είναι.
Και αυτο το δικαιολογω γιατί σε σχεση με τους pro που εχουν την πρόσκληση στο τσεπακι τους για όποιον αγωνα θελουν,βλέπε Cutler,Jackson κτλ, κανουν πολυ πιο ευκολα τον προγραμματισμό τους και τις επιλογες τους και κατεβαίνουν σε 1-2 αγωνες τον χρόνο,οπότε τους παιρνει να βγουν εκτός φόρμας για 1,5 , 2 μηνες ,όπως και το εχουμε δει..
Αντιθετως ο Μανωλης (δεν ξερω βεβαια αν κατι τετοιο έχει στο μυαλό του και στον προγραμματισμο του ) δεν εχει την ευχέρεια να διαλέγει αγωνες,είναι όπου παρει πρόσκληση μεχρι να τον μαθουν,-μην ξεγελιομαστε αν δεν εχεις μεγαλη εταιρία από πίσω σου δεν ερχονται βροχή οι προσκλησεις- οπότε αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και ανα πασα στιγμη για έναν αγωνα που ερχεται σε 1,5 , 2 μηνες ακολουθως οφείλει να μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει ταχιστα στην φόρμα που χρειαζεται αυτό το επίπεδο....
Εγω πιστευω ότι κατι τετοιο συμβαίνει εδω γιατι ο Μανωλης είναι από τους αθλητες που σκεφτεται πολύ κ προγραμματίζει και γενικα δεν αφηνει τίποτα στην τυχη του....
Βεβαια είναι μια δικια μου σκέψη κ μπορεί να πεφτω έξω,σε καθε περίπτωση όμως ο Μανωλης έχει επωμιστεί όπως έχει πει και ο ίδιος την ευθυνη ότι εκπροσωπεί την χωρα μας -κατι που τον τιμα- και σε καθε αγωνα θελει να κατεβαινει στην καλυτερη του κατάσταση,για αυτό είναι αξιος συγχαρητηριων !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## drago

ωραιος ο μανωλης!!!

και τα λεει εξω απ τα δοντια για τα καλα και τα στραβα του αθληματος στην ελλαδα. δεν χαριζει καστανα...

----------


## NASSER

Οπως τα λες ειναι πανω κατω Κωστα!

Τα μελη και οι φιλοι του φορουμ που ειχαν την ευκαιρια να δουν απο κοντα τον Μανωλη και να συνομιλησουν μαζι του, σιγουρα καταλαβαν πως προκειται για μια ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα και υπευθυνο ατομο τοσο απενταντι στους δικους του ανθρωπους οσο και απεναντιστα ελληνικα χρωματα που αντιπροσωπευει στους επαγγελματικους αγωνες.

Αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ο μονος αθλητης που παιζει στο εξωτερικο σε επαγγελματικους αγωνες και εκφωνιζεται με την ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ! Στο Μανωλη μονο ευχαριστουμε μπορουμε να του λεμε για τον αγωνα που κανει και ευχομαστε μερα που ειναι ο νεος χρονος να τον βρει ευτυχισμενο υγιή και δυνατο να συνεχισει την πορεια του και να διακρυθει σε ακομα πιο ψηλα σκαλοπατια!

----------


## NASSER

Λιγες ακομα φωτο του Μανωλη απο φορμα αυτων των ημερων! 
Ο Μαης δεν ειναι πολυ μακρυα πλεον και γρηγορα θα ξαναδουμε τον Μανωλη επι σκηνης σιγουρα ως guest απο κοντα!

----------


## KATERINI 144

αρμα μαχης ειναι  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ ωραιες φωτο νασερ ο μανωλης ξεφυγε :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

> πολυ ωραιες φωτο νασερ ο μανωλης ξεφυγε


ο Μανωλης ειναι ξεχωριστης αθλητης. Οπως ολοι ξερουμε απο τον πρωτο του αγωνα 
ξεχωρισε και θα συνεχισει να μας κανει να νιωθουμε περιφανοι που αντιπροσωπευει τα 
ελληνικα χρωματα στους επαγγελματικους αγωνες!

----------


## alextg

> ο Μανωλης ειναι ξεχωριστης αθλητης. Οπως ολοι ξερουμε απο τον πρωτο του αγωνα 
> ξεχωρισε και θα συνεχισει να μας κανει να νιωθουμε περιφανοι που αντιπροσωπευει τα 
> ελληνικα χρωματα στους επαγγελματικους αγωνες!


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


*THUNDER!!!!*  :05. Posing:  
MB

----------


## NASSER

Σας παρουσιαζουμε την συνεντευξη του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη στο φορουμ μας, που εγινε την Παρασκευη 19 Φεβρουαριου στο καταστημα του στο Βολο ''SPORTS & FITNESS lab''. 
Ο Μανωλης μιλαει για πολλα θεματα και βασικα για τα δρομενα του αθληματος, αυτης της περιοδου.
Οι φιλοι του αθληματος και κυριως οι αρχαριοι θα εχουν την ευκαιρία να ακουσουν απο εναν IFBB PRO βασικες συμβουλες!
Τελος θελω να ευχαριστησουμε τον Μανωλη για αυτη τη συνεντευξη του καθως ηταν πολυ κατατοπιστικος μιλωντας εφ ολης της υλης. Προσωπικα περαν της συμπαθειας που του εχω, θεωρω πως ειναι απο τους λιγους που λενε την αληθεια οπως εχει και οχι οπως φαινεται.
Η συνεντευξη θα παρουσιαστει σε ενοτητες καθως ειναι μεγαλη και ουσιώδης!

*Πρώτο μέρος της συνέντευξης:*

----------


## Levrone

ΕΤΣΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΤΣΙ!!!!!

αυτο ειναι το bodybuilding.gr!!! αυτος ειναι ο Ελληνας γιγαντας!!!

συγχαρητηρια για τη συνεντευξη και ευχαριστουμε το Μανωλη Καραμανλακη!

----------


## gym

πολυ ενδιαφερον...περιμενουμε τη συνεχεια παιδια!μπραβο!!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

συγχαρητηρια στο φορουμ μπραβο παιδια :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εύστοχες ερωτήσεις Νάσσερ! Πάνω σε καυτά θέματα! Αλλά και οι απαντήσεις του Μανώλη πετυχημένες!

Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Εύστοχες ερωτήσεις Νάσσερ! Πάνω σε καυτά θέματα! Αλλά και οι απαντήσεις του Μανώλη πετυχημένες!
> 
> Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον!!! 
> 
> ΜΒ


Η συνεχεια ειναι ακομα πιο εντυπωσιακη!!! Πραγματικα καλυπτει ολους τους φιλους του αθληματος.

----------


## Μαρία

Μερικες φωτο απο το καταστημα του Μανωλη Καραμανλάκη στον Βόλο!!!
Εκει περναει τις περισσοτερες ωρες της ημερας και εκει μπορει να τον επισκεφτει οποιος θελει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστουμε γα την συνεντευξη τον Μανωλη Καραμανλακη αλλα και τον Νασσερ για την υλοποιηση της,αναμενουμε με ενδιαφερον αυτα που εχει πει ο Μανωλης ο οποιος έχει παραστασεις πολλως ετων στον Ελληνικο χωρο αλλά και στον διεθνη,ερασιτεχνικο & επαγγελματικο.

----------


## kaiowas

bravo Nasser για τη συνέντευξη :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Καραμανλάκης είναι χαμηλών τόνων και προσγειωμένος παρά τις επιτυχίες του.
Εύχομαι πάντα επιτυχίες :05. Weights:

----------


## gj

Συγχαρητήρια ...
αναμένουμε την συνέχεια...

----------


## Orc

E,ρε μαγκιές! Αυτά είναι! Να φοράς άσπρες φόρμες και να είσαι τεράααστιος :03. Thumb up: 

Πες τα φίλε. Ολυμπιακό άθλημα το bodybuilding δεν το θέλουμε με το ζόρι. Τους αφήνουμε να θεωρούν άθλημα το μπάντμιντον...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Νάσσερ μπράβο για τη πρωτοβουλία!  :03. Thumb up: 
Εντυπωσιακός ο Καραμανλάκης ακόμη και με φόρμες! 

Ανυπομονούμε για τα υπόλοιπα part της συνέντευξης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ovelix

ωραια πραγματα 
μπραβο Nasser  :05. Weights:

----------


## No Cash

ο τυπος μπορει και ξερει να μιλαει...



συνετος και προσγειωμενος full!!!

τον παω πολυ...   :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^^+1 ^^^

μπραβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο στον μανώλη αλλα και στον ρεπόρτερ νασερ για αυτη την συνεντευξη , γιατι όπως έχω ξαναπεί άλλη βαρύτητα εχουν κάποια λόγια όταν ακούγονται απο ενα καταξιωμένο αθλητή σαν τον μανώλη καραμανλάκη , εγω τον εχω ιδιάιτερη αδυναμία γιατι πέρα απο καλός αθλητής είναι και καλό παιδι και συμπαθής γενικότερα στο κοινό , γιατι ακόμη και όταν πάψει κάποιος να είναι ενεργός αθλητής αυτό πάντα μένει .

η συνέντευξη την είδα όλη σήμερα και μου άρεσε πολύ και περιμένουμε νασερ και τα επόμενα βίντεο που είναι πολυ καλά να κοσμούν το τόπικ αυτο και το φόρουμ γενικότερα .

και εύχομαι όπως και όλοι μας καλή επιτυχία στον μανώλη στούς επόμενους στόχους του και να έρθουν τα πράγματα όπως τα φαντάζετε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σας λογια, χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε και σας παρουσιαζω το δευτερο μερος της συνεντευξης.

*Δεύτερο μέρος συνέντευξης
*

----------


## giannis64

το ιδιο καλη και η δευτερη!!!!  αλλα αυτος που ειναι διπλα στον καραμανλακη μου αρεσει περισοτερο.  ε πως να το κανουμε????// :03. Bowdown:  μπραβο ΝΑΣΣΕΡ ετσι παντα δραστηριος!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ καλο και το δευτερο κομματι και ευχαριστουμε πολύ τον Μανωλη γι΄αυτο. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Αναμονη για την συνεχεια που ειναι εξισου πολύ καλη!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μιλάει για πολλά ο Μανώλης, μπράβο Νάσσερ για τις πετυχημένες ερωτήσεις.

Μου άρεσαν οι απαντήσεις του σχετικά με τον αγώνα του Μαίου, πως οι αθλητές θα πρέπει να αφήσουν στην άκρη τις ομοσπονδίες και να μη φοβηθούν να αγωνιστούν λόγω υψηλού ανταγωνισμού.

Επίσης το γυναικείο κομμάτι. Συμφωνώ μαζί του και το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές.

Ειδικά στο τέλος που μίλησε για προπονητές-γκουρού τον παραδέχτηκα, αφοπλιστικά ειλικρινής, δε περίμενα να θίξει τέτοια θέμα.

Περιμένουμε το 3ο κομμάτι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Στελακο η αληθεια ειναι πως ο Μανωλης λεει πολλα και αν ειχαμε τη δυνατοτητα, θα ελεγε πολυ περισσοτερα. Αυτο ομως δεν θα εχει νοημα γιατι θα γινομασταν κουραστικοι.

Η συνεντευξη αυτη ειναι ξεχωριστη καθως καλυπτει ολες τις πτυχες του αθληματος την περιοδο αυτη που διανύουμε. Επισης η συνεχεια θα ελεγα πως ειναι πιο σκληρη, καθως θιγει καταστασεις που ποτε δεν αναφερουμε ειτε γραπτώς ειτε προφορικώς οι  φιλοι του αθληματος.

Ο Μανωλης λεει την προσωπικη του αποψη και στελνει πολλα μηνυματα. Μηνυματα που ειναι χρήσιμα ειτε για αυτους που ασχολουνται χρονια ειτε σε αυτους που προσφατα αποφασισαν να ασχοληθουν με το χωρο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό 2ο μέρος! Ακόμα καλύτερο από το 1ο.

Στοχευμένες ερωτήσεις και πετυχημένες απαντήσεις και καυστικός ο Μανώλης σε κάποια σημεία.

Ευχαριστούμε τον Μανώλη και εσένα Νάσσερ για μια συνέντευξη με ιδιαίτερα στοιχεία και ελπίζουμε να επαναληφθεί σύντομα.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## vAnY

Nasser ευχαριστουμε οντως ενδιαφερουσα συνεντευξη ! :01. Smile: 
συμφωνω απολυτως με εκεινον οταν λεει ο,τι πολλες γυναικες ββδερς στη Ελλαδα δεν προωθουν το σωμα τους με τον "αθλητικο" τροπο αλλα με εναν αλλο που ταιριαζει σε αλλο χωρο !! :01. Mr. Green: 
Επισης οταν λεει πως πολλοι μπαινουν στα φορουμ και κανουν τυς παντογωστες σε ολες τις πτυχες του αθληματος..... το εχουμε δει εδω απειρες φορες.....

----------


## gj

Μου άρεσε πολύ που με τα λόγια του σε προτρέπει να ξεχάσεις τις "μαγικές λύσεις"
και πως αν θέλεις να πετύχεις τους στόχους σου χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά και πρόγραμμα...
Περιμένουμε το 3ο μέρος...

----------


## RAMBO

συνχαρητηρια νασσερ πολυ καλη η συνεντευξη ο καραμανλακησ φανταστικοσ και απο τουσ λιγουσ με πολλεσ γνωσεισ πανω στο αθλημα

----------


## NASSER

> Μου άρεσε πολύ που με τα λόγια του σε προτρέπει να ξεχάσεις τις "μαγικές λύσεις"
> και πως αν θέλεις να πετύχεις τους στόχους σου χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά και πρόγραμμα...
> Περιμένουμε το 3ο μέρος...


Οσο αφορα τους στοχους που βαζει καποιος θα αναφερει λιγο πιο λεπτομεριακα σε επομενο μερος της συνεντευξης. Αναφερει καποιες αρχες που χρειαζεται να θυμομαστε ολοι!
Συντομα το τριτο μερος της συνεντευξης!

----------


## γιαννης93

αντε περιμενουμε με αγωνια...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλός κατανοητός και ειληκρηνής ο μανώλης , πολύ καλό αυτο που τόνισε και το εχουμε πεί πολλες φορες στο φόρουμ πως δεν υπάρχουν πλέον μυστικα και φόρμουλες μαγικές , αλλα θέληση για δουλεια σταθερότητα και χρόνο ώστε να αποδώσουν αυτα που κάνουμε , αλλα πιστεύω κάποιους τους αρέσει να πιστεύουν σε μαγικες συνταγές η ακόμη καλύτερα κάποιοι τους το καλιεργούν αυτο για ευνόητους λόγους .

το σώμα δεν χτίζετε απο την μια στιγμη στην άλλη , αλλα θέλει χρόνο και αυτα που κάνουμε να τα κάνουμε για διάρκεια για να αποδώσουν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Το τριτο μερος της συνέντευξης αφορα τις διοργανώσεις και τους αθλητες  του Bodybuilding.
Πραγματικα αξιζει να τον ακουσουμε και να  προβληματιστουμε!
*

Τρίτο μέρος συνέντευξης
*

----------


## giannis64

Πολύ σκληρός και επιθετικός ο μανωλης!!
Αλλά λέει αλήθειες!!

----------


## stamthedrum

Ειλικρινής και σαφής! Πρότυπο αθλητή ο Μανώλης!

----------


## gj

Πολυ ενδιαφέρον και το 3ο μέρος...

----------


## Haris Pilton

Σοφα λογια ο Καραμανλακης,με επιχειρηματα!

Στο τελος του τριτου μερους,περι διαχωρισμου φιτνες και μποντυμπιλντινγκ δινει ευνασμα για μεγαλη συζητηση,και πραγματικα εθιξε σχεδον ολες τις εκδοχες!Σε βαζει σε διαδικασια σκεψης και προβληματισμου.Δεν ειναι απλα λογια του αερα...

Συγχαριτιρια NASSER οι ερωτήσεις ειναι παραπανω απο ευστοχες!








Υ.Γ. Συγνωμη,για την ασχετοσηνη μου,ο Καραμανλακης ειναι Κρητικός η τουλαχιστον καταγεται απο Κρητη;

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ σωστα και αυτα που λεει για το φιτνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mανωλης χείμαρρος για όλους και για όλα !!Μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση το πόσο κατασταλλαγμενος είναι στις απόψεις του καθως και ο τροπος που αποδίδει τις σκεψεις του,δείχνει πραγματικη καλλιεργεια...
Nασσερ εχεις κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια,μπραβο !!Καιρός ήταν να μαθουμε πως βλεπει απο την δικη του όψη τα πραγματα ενας κορυφαίος αθλητης χωρίς να ωραιοποιεί καταστασεις ή να χαϊδευει αυτια !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gj

> Στο τελος του τριτου μερους,περι διαχωρισμου φιτνες και μποντυμπιλντινγκ δινει ευνασμα για μεγαλη συζητηση,και πραγματικα εθιξε σχεδον ολες τις εκδοχες!Σε βαζει σε διαδικασια σκεψης και προβληματισμου.Δεν ειναι απλα λογια του αερα...


+1... και μένα με έβαλε σε σκέψεις...θα ήταν καλό να ανοιχθεί ένα τέτοιο τόπικ στο φόρουμ να το συζητήσουμε...(εαν ήδη δεν υπάρχει αλλά με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση δεν βρήκα κάτι)

----------


## NASSER

> Σοφα λογια ο Καραμανλακης,με επιχειρηματα!
> 
> Στο τελος του τριτου μερους,περι διαχωρισμου φιτνες και μποντυμπιλντινγκ δινει ευνασμα για μεγαλη συζητηση,και πραγματικα εθιξε σχεδον ολες τις εκδοχες!Σε βαζει σε διαδικασια σκεψης και προβληματισμου.Δεν ειναι απλα λογια του αερα...
> 
> Συγχαριτιρια NASSER οι ερωτήσεις ειναι παραπανω απο ευστοχες!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Συγνωμη,για την ασχετοσηνη μου,ο Καραμανλακης ειναι Κρητικός η τουλαχιστον καταγεται απο Κρητη;


Ο Μανωλης ειναι απο το Βολο. Γεννηθηκε και μεγαλωσε στο Βολο.
Οσο για το διαχωρισμο, ναι δινει μεγαλο ευνασμα συζητησεων, αλλα λεει τα πραγματα οπως εχουν σε σχεση με το αγωνιστικο bodybuilding.
Οσο για τις ερωτησεις ναι ειναι ευστοχες και θιγουν σοβαρα θεματα που πρεπει να ακουστουν!

----------


## NASSER

> +1... και μένα με έβαλε σε σκέψεις...θα ήταν καλό να ανοιχθεί ένα τέτοιο τόπικ στο φόρουμ να το συζητήσουμε...(εαν ήδη δεν υπάρχει αλλά με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση δεν βρήκα κάτι)


Κατα διαστηματα εχουμε πει τη διαφορα μεταξυ των δυο κατηγοριων, εδω εγινε αναφορα στη βαρυτητα τους αγωνιστηκα. Επειτα ο καθενας ειναι ελευθερος να επιλεξει το σωμα που θελει να εχει.
Ευχαριστως να ανοιχτει ενα τοπικ στις γενικες συζητησεις για να αναλυθει το θεμα και να διατυπωθουν αποψεις.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Επειτα ο καθενας ειναι ελευθερος να επιλεξει το σωμα που θελει να εχει.



+ πως για να γινει κάποιος ββερ περνάει πρωτα απο την κατηγορία του φιτνες, βαζοντας σταδιακά κιλα γινεται ββερ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ απλα είναι τα πράματα παιδια επειδη ξέρω καλα την εξέλιξη των τελευταίων 30 χρόνων στο ββ και εχω να πώ το παλιο ββ είναι το σημερινό φίτνες και για να μην λέω αερολογίες δεν εχετε παρα να δείτε τις παλιές μις ολύμπια που είναι όπως είναι οι σημερινες φίτνες ούτε κάν αθλέτικ , καρλα ντάνλοπ, έρικα μες , ακόμη και κόρυ εβερσον , η παλιότερα ρασελ μακ λιζ.

όπως και αν συγκρήνουμε τους παλιους με το σήμερα στο ββ , όταν εγω πχ είχα πρότυπο τον αρνολντ η ο καθένας τότε , όταν άρχησε να φτάνει στα πρότυπα αυτα ήδη το τραίνο είχε φύγει τα πρότυπα ξεπεράστηκαν και άρχησε σε κάποια φαση το ββ ενω άρεσε η μαζα η υπερβολικη και εντυπωσίαζε στο ματι , να γίνετε αποτρεπτικο γιατι πολύ λίγοι θα ήθελαν να γίνουν και αυτοί , αλλα παράλληλα υπήρχε η επιθυμία να κατέβει κάποιος σε αγώνες και να δοκιμάσει , οι υπερβολικες μάζες όμως ήταν αποτρεπτικές ακόμη και σε αυτούς που τους άρεσαν .

ετσι λοιπόν δημιουργήθηκαν οι κατηγορίες φίτνες που το τονίζω δεν διαφέρουν απο το ββ ώς αναφορα προπονητικη και διατροφή απλα δεν είναι ο στόχος η μέγιστη μάζα , γι αυτούς που δεν θέλουν να κολυμπήσουν στα βαθεια .

δηλάδή όταν μιλάμε για σωματοδόμηση και τα δύο στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκουν και πιστεύω το ένα δεν αντικρούει το άλλο , αυτος που θέλει θα ασχοληθεί με το ββ και άλλος με το φίτνες  και πιστεύω το φίτνες δεν είναι εύκολο γιατι πρέπει να εχει κάποιος προσόντα όπως συμμετρία καλούπι καλό γιατι οι τυχόν ατέλειες δεν μπορούν να κρυφτούν με την υπερβολική μάζα .

και τι ενοώ αν εγω πχ εχω περιφερεια στήθους λέμε 110 εκατοστα και χέρια 45 , τότε μπορούμε να πούμε χάνω στα χέρια είναι μικρά αν όμως βάζοντας τρελή μαζα και πάω στο 150 εκατοστα και τα χέρια γίνουν 50+ τότε δεν θα φαίνετε τόσο άσχημα η ασύμετρα και βλέπουμε περιπτωσεις όπως ρούλ, η πακο μπατιστα , που δεν εχουν το τόπ σκαρι με την μαζα να εντυπωσιάζουν .

όπως είπε και ο μανώλης το ββ χρειάζετε σωστη προβολή και σε αυτό όλοι έχουν ευθύνη παραγοντες αθλητες χορηγοί , και για να έχει το δέλεαρ ενας χορηγος πρέπει να εχει όφελος και αυτός , όλα είναι μια αλυσίδα προσφορας και ζήτησης , γι αυτο και στην αμερική πουλάει περισσότερο 

και πρέπει κάποιοι παραγοντες να μην κοιταν μόνο την δική τους προβολή αλλα και την σωστη προώθηση του αθλήματος και ενα να ξέρετε την ζημια δεν την κάνουν μόνο αγωνιστικοι αλλα και άτομα της παραλίας , που βγάζουν την αρνητικη εικόνα του αθλήματος και μαζι με τα ξερα καίγονται και τα χλωρα

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Εγώ θα σταθώ στην αρχή του 3ου κομματιού, στο σημείο που τα βάζει με τις Ελληνικές ομοσπονδίες και τους Έλληνες αθλητές. 
Στο ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να βγουν στη "σύνταξη" και οι αθλητές να μη πουλάν τόσο φτηνά τους κόπους τους. 

Με προβλημάτισαν πολύ τα παραπάνω λόγια. 
Για τον διαχωρισμό bb και fitness θα τα πούμε στο άλλο τόπικ.

----------


## Μαρία

Υπομονη λοιπον γιατι υπαρχουν και άλλα 2 μερη της συνεντευξης μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile:  εξω απο τα δοντια τα λεει !!  :03. Thumb up:  σωστος..... τωρα για το θεμα φιτνες και ΒΒ εγω συμφωνω σε καποια που λεει αλλα διαφωνω λιγο σε αλλα αλλα θα περιμενω να ανοιξει τοπικ για να γινει συζητηση.
Μου αρεσε η τελευταια του προταση: "*καποτε ο Mr Olympia μπορει ναταν 100 κιλα, τωρα βλεπουμε και με 130κιλα, αυτο για μενα ειναι μια φυσικη εξελιξη.."*

εμ βεβαια και σε αλλα 15-20 χρονια που θαχουν εξελιχθει ακομα περισσοτερο τα ΑΑΣ θα φτανουν και τα 160 και τα 200 !!...αλλα οχι και τοσο "φυσικη εξελιξη" μην τρελαθουμε.... ουτε ειναι "φυσιολογικο" να βασιζεται καποιος στα ΑΑΣ για να προοδεψει. Ειναι εντελως Αφυσικο.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

> εμ βεβαια και σε αλλα 15-20 χρονια που θαχουν εξελιχθει ακομα περισσοτερο τα ΑΑΣ θα φτανουν και τα 160 και τα 200 !!...αλλα οχι και τοσο "φυσικη εξελιξη" μην τρελαθουμε.... ουτε ειναι "φυσιολογικο" να βασιζεται καποιος στα ΑΑΣ για να προοδεψει. Ειναι εντελως Αφυσικο....


Δεν ειναι σωστο κριτηριο να κατακρινουμε τη χρηση αας οταν μιλαμε για πρωταθλητισμο, επιδοσεις και ορια. Δεν στεκει σε κανενα αθλημα ή επιδειξη. 
Το θεμα αναλυεται στην ενοτητα δημοψηφισμα.

----------


## No Cash

> εξω απο τα δοντια τα  λεει !!  σωστος..... τωρα για  το θεμα φιτνες και ΒΒ εγω συμφωνω σε καποια που λεει αλλα διαφωνω λιγο  σε αλλα αλλα θα περιμενω να ανοιξει τοπικ για να γινει συζητηση.
> Μου αρεσε η τελευταια του προταση: "*καποτε ο Mr Olympia μπορει ναταν  100 κιλα, τωρα βλεπουμε και με 130κιλα, αυτο για μενα ειναι μια φυσικη  εξελιξη.."*
> 
> εμ βεβαια και σε αλλα 15-20 χρονια που θαχουν εξελιχθει ακομα  περισσοτερο τα ΑΑΣ θα φτανουν και τα 160 και τα 200 !!...αλλα οχι και  τοσο "φυσικη εξελιξη" μην τρελαθουμε.... ουτε ειναι "φυσιολογικο" να  βασιζεται καποιος στα ΑΑΣ για να προοδεψει. Ειναι εντελως Αφυσικο....




αστο αυτο...

φανταζομαι πως εννοει φυσικη εξελιξη...... των πραγματων....  κοινως... περισσοτερες απαιτησεις... περισσοτερος ογκος... περισσοτερο "θεαμα"

μην μου τον παρεξηγεις και μου αρεσει οπως τα λεει...

----------


## vAnY

βρε συ δικαιωμα μου να μην συμφωνω με ολα οσα λεει ο ανθρωπος εξ αλλου γι αυτο ειμαστε φορουμ για να μπορουμε να τα συζηταμε  :01. Smile: ...
Το καταλαβα πολυ καλα πώς το εννοει το "φυσικη εξελιξη" απλα εμενα δεν μου αρεσει το να θεωρω "φυσικη εξελιξη" σε ενα  αθλημα χαρη στα ΑΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ. 
Οποιο αθλημα και να ειναι αυτο. Δεν το λεω μονο χαρη στο ΒΒ, απλα εκει ειναι πιο "εμφανες" το αποτελεσμα αυτων των φαρμακων.
Ειναι απλά η δικη μου γνωμη, δικαιωμα μου να την εκφρασω. Δεν κατακρινω τον κυριο Καραμανλακη ισα ισα τον θαυμαζω οπως και ολοι πιστευω σε αυτο το φορουμ. :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Στο τέταρτο μέρος ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης μιλάει για τους χορηγούς του αλλα και για τα καταστήματα συμπληρωμάτων.
Πιστεύω οτι δίνει πολλές απαντησεις σε ερωτήματα που μας αφορούν.


*Τέταρτο μέρος συνέντευξης*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Επειδή δε κατάλαβα... υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που δήλωναν χορηγοί του Μανώλη χωρίς να είναι;

----------


## NASSER

> Επειδή δε κατάλαβα... υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που δήλωναν χορηγοί του Μανώλη χωρίς να είναι;


Μερικοι εκαναν δηλωσεις πως ειναι χορηγοι ενω μπορει να ειχαν εμπορικη συνεργασια μαζι του καθως ειναι ιδιοκτητης καταστηματος συμπληρωματων και αθλητικων ειδων.

Καποιοι μπηκαν και στη διαδικασια να δημοσιευουν ειτε σε εφημεριδες ειτε σε περιοδικα, ψευδη αρθρα πως χορηγουν τον Μανωλη και οτι η επιτυχια του οφειλετε στην βοηθεια τους. Κατι που ειναι εντελως ψευδες και ανηθικο, οταν δεν εχουν καν μπει στη διαδικασια να αναλογιστουν τους κοπους του και το κοστος που ειχε γιαυτον να διαγωνιζεται σαν επαγγελματιας πλεον.

Οπως δηλωσε ο Μανωλης, καθως το γνωριζα εκ των προτερων, ο μονος ανθρωπος που βοηθαει τον Μανωλη με ευαισθησια για τους κοπους που καταβαλει να διαγωνιζεται σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο, ειναι ο Δημητρης Παπαντωνης και επειτα η PhD απο Αγγλια με συστασεις του Δημητρη Παπαντωνη.

Οταν ενας μεγαλος αθλητης οπως ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης, στερείτε την υποστηριξη απο τους παραγοντες που κερδοσκοπουν στο ονομα του bodybuilding, πως ειναι δυνατον να παει μπροστα το αθλημα στη χωρα μας? Αν ηταν πιο σωστοι επιχειρηματιες θα προωθουσαν τις επιχειρησεις τους υποστηριζοντας το χωρο, οπως γινεται και στο εξωτερικο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα που λέει ο νασερ τα ξέρω και γω απο πρώτο χέρι και πολλες φορες και εταιρίες που συμμετέχουν είναι πιο αφανής απο αυτες που δήθεν βοηθάν .

μου έχει τύχει να βλέπω χορηγούς που μετα απο τα παζάρια για να έχουν όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο κόστος κατέβαζαν τα ποσα χορηγίας σε εξευτελιστηκές τιμες και αυτος που πραγματικα τα έβαζε απο την τσέπη του που έχει και δική του εταιρια και πρόεδρος της ναββα δεν εβαζε δικές του διαφημήσεις προκειμενου να είναι σε πιο περίοπτη θεση οι άλλοι χορηγοί και στο τελος ούτε και τα ποσα χορηγίας που είχαν συμφωνηθει έπαιρνε 

πολλοι είναι που εκμεταλεύονται μόνο χωρίς να θέλουν να προσφέρουν και ετσι κανένας κλάδος δεν πάει μπροστα 
γι αυτο όλοι θέλουμε να γίνονται ωραίοι αγώνες αλλα όλα αυτα επειδη δεν είναι ολυμπιακό άθλημα να υπάρχουν πόροι απο κάπου πρέπει να υπαρχουν εσοδα , τα εισητήρια δεν είναι δυνατόν να καλύψουν όλο αυτο το εγχείρημα , μάλιστα πολλοι θέλουν να μπαίνουν και τζάμπα ενω αλλού δίνουν και μπουρμπουάρ , έτσι όμως δεν πάει μπροστα το άθλημα .


επίσης λένε γιατι να μήν υπάρχει προβολή και απο τηλεόραση , εδω εχω να πω σε μερικές περιπτώσεις καλύτερα που δεν υπάρχει , γιατι δεν θα είναι διαφήμιση αλλα δυσφήμιση του αθλήματος , πρέπει να φτάσουμε σε τέτοιο επίπεδο διοργάνωσης που να είναι δελεαστικό και για τα μέσα να προβάλουν ενα αγωνα ββ και να έχουν όφελος , γιατι αλλιώς ούτε στον διάολο λιβάνι δεν δίνουν .

όλα είναι προσφορα και ζήτηση

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Περνάει πολλά μηνύματα ο Μανώλης μέσα από αυτη τη συνέντευξη. Ας ανοίξουν τα αυτιά τους όλοι να τα ακούσουν! 

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

> Περνάει πολλά μηνύματα ο Μανώλης μέσα από αυτη τη συνέντευξη. Ας ανοίξουν τα αυτιά τους όλοι να τα ακούσουν! 
> 
> ΜΒ



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Για μένα είναι απαράδεχτο ενω βλεπεις εναν αθλητη τετοιου επιπεδου να διαφημίζει η παρουσία του κάποιες εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα και να μην ανταμείβεται ισάξια της προσφοράς του.

Οσο γιαυτα που λεει για τις εταιρείες συμπληρωμάτων πραγματικά πρέπει να μας προβληματίζουν όλους μας.

----------


## Vicky Moutopoulou

...καποιος επρεπε να πει τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους...μπραβο στον Μανώλη!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πεμπτο και τελευταιο μερος της συνεντευξης του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη, συμβουλες προς τους νεους φιλου του αθληματος και οι στοχοι του για τη νεα χρονια!!!

*Πέμπτο μέρος της συνέντευξης

*

----------


## gym

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast: μπαβο στον νασσερ για την συνεντευξη...πραγματικα εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον...!!!!!!!αλλα και στην καμεραγουμαν πολλα μπραβο για το πλανο!!!!!!μ αρεσε που οπως μιλουσε με ειλικρινεια ο καραμανλακης και μακαρι να ειχαμε κ αλλες συνεντευξεις κ απο αλλους αθλητες !!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

πολλα συγχαρητηρια και παντα τετοια!

----------


## KATERINI 144

πραγματα που τα γνωριζει ο κοσμος αλλα συνήθως δεν τα λεει, μπραβο στον μανωλη που τα ειπε εξω απο τα δοντια, 
ελπιζω να λάβετε υπ'οψιν σας ολοι ασχολείστε με τους αγωνες, ειτε σαν θεατες ειτε σαν διαγωνιζομενοι αυτα που ειπε για καποιες αλυσίδες καταστηματων,
  τις οποιες το μονο που τις ενδιαφερει ειναι να βγαζουν γελοίες διαφημίσεις για μια πρωτεΐνη που θα σε κανει ''τερας'' με σκοπο να παραπλανούν ατομα που δε γνωρίζουν αλλα σε σχεση με τους αγώνες ειναι παντελώς απόν....

----------


## Μαρία

Πραγματι διευκρινιζει πολλα θεματα τα οποια ειναι και αυτονοητα (αεροβικη και διατροφη)ενω πολλα παιδια αναιρουν το ενα η το άλλο για λογους περισσοτερο προτιμησης (δεν τους αρεσει ή το βαριουνται)στο να χασουν λιπος και ψαχνουν αλλες μεθοδους ανωφελες κα ανουσιες!
Οπως και για την μυικη υπερτροφια μιλαει για επιβαρυνση πανω απο το οριο αντοχης τους ωστε να υπαρχει αποτελεσμα και οχι σε καποιο ειδος πρωτεινης που θα στο δωσει αυτο χωρις κοπο και πιεση.
Οπως και οτι εδω σε αυτη την συνεντευξη δινει και αποκλειστικη ειδηση οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα  λαβει μερος στο Ισπανικο grand-prix και σε ενα grand-prix στο Hiouston.

----------


## vAnY

Ναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσα συνεντευξη ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νασσερ και Μαρια :08. Toast: 
Επιτελους πρεπει να καταρριφθει ο μυθος οτι με λιγες επαναλυψεις πολλα κιλα κανει κανεις ογκο και ο,τι με λιγα κιλα πολλες επαναλυψεις κανει κανεις γραμμωση !!
Πολλοι στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινω αυτο πιστευουν !! :01. Sad:  και προσπαθουν να με πεισουν οτι ετσι ειναι.....ενω ειναι πανω απ'ολα η διατροφη και το αεροβιο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά για την εκτενή συνέντευη. :03. Thumb up: 

Εγώ θέλω να πω, ότι μέχρι τώρα εκτιμούσα και σεβόμουν τον Μανώλη, αλλά μετά από αυτη την συνέντευξη με κέρδισε και σαν άνθρωπος και αθλητής. Μπράβο του  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## drago

o καραμανλακης και σε αλλες συνεντευξεις που τον εχω ακουσει τα λεει εξω απ' τα δοντια. ερχεται σε αντιπαραθεση με ανθρωπους του χωρου που θεωρει οτι δεν προοθουν η κανουν ζημια στο αθλημα. αυτο το κανει σε ολα τα επιπεδα, ειτε ειναι αθλητες, παραγοντες, εμποροι κλπ. ειναι κατι που πρεπει να του το αναγνωρισουμε, περα απο τις ικανοτητες και επιτευγματα του στο αθλημα, γιατι  σιγουρα πρεπει ναναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο να εισαι στην κοντρα με ολους αυτους συνεχεια...

αυτα που ειπε για τις αλυσιδες τ'ακουσε κανεις??? μηπως κι εμεις που θελουμε να λεμε οτι ειμαστε οπαδοι του αθληματος πρεπει να αρχισουμε να ψαχνουμε καλυτερα απο που ψωνιζουμε???

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up: Ναι Drago οντως πρεπει να ψαχνομαστε λιγο καλυτερα, αλλωστε παλι καλα ειναι εδω το φορουμ και ρωταμε εδω τι να παρουμε, πως και απο που ... 
Οταν εισαι καινουριος/α στο αθλημα η γενικα στο χωρο του ΒΒ ευκολα πιστευεις τον ταδε πωλητη στο ταδε καταστημα.... και πεφτεις σε παγιδες, τσαμπα χρηματα δινεις στο τελος.... :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

> o καραμανλακης και σε αλλες συνεντευξεις που τον εχω ακουσει τα λεει εξω απ' τα δοντια. ερχεται σε αντιπαραθεση με ανθρωπους του χωρου που θεωρει οτι δεν προοθουν η κανουν ζημια στο αθλημα. αυτο το κανει σε ολα τα επιπεδα, ειτε ειναι αθλητες, παραγοντες, εμποροι κλπ. ειναι κατι που πρεπει να του το αναγνωρισουμε, περα απο τις ικανοτητες και επιτευγματα του στο αθλημα, γιατι  σιγουρα πρεπει ναναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο να εισαι στην κοντρα με ολους αυτους συνεχεια...
> 
> αυτα που ειπε για τις αλυσιδες τ'ακουσε κανεις??? μηπως κι εμεις που θελουμε να λεμε οτι ειμαστε οπαδοι του αθληματος πρεπει να αρχισουμε να ψαχνουμε καλυτερα απο που ψωνιζουμε???



Oπως τα λες ειναι! Ο Μανωλης παντα τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια αλλα λιγοι κατανοουν αυτα που λεει επειδη ολοι μας εχουμε καποιες επιρροες. Σκοπος του δεν ειναι να ερχεται σε αντιπαράθεση αλλα να δωσει την πραγματικη εικονα της καταστασης που επικρατει στην Ελλαδα καθως εχει εμπειρια απο τα δρομενα σε αλλες χωρες. 
Δεν ειναι δυνατο τριτοκοσμικες χωρες να εχουν εθνικο αθλημα το bodybuilding να εχουν επαγγελματιες αθλητες και γενικα να στειριζουν τους αθλητες και εμεις να μην γνωριζουμε απο που να προμυθευτουμε συμπληρωματα ή τι αρχες πρεπει να εχουμε για να πετυχουμε σωματικη βελτιωση. Και αυτο επειδη μας αρεσει να ακουμε για ευκολες λυσεις (παραπληροφορηση)
Τελος οι αθλητες θα πρεπει να μαθουν να μαχονται και οχι μονο να επιδιωκουν ψευδή επιτεύγματα. Καλος αθλητης ειναι αυτος που καταφερνει ψηλους στοχους σε οποια σκηνη και αν παρευρεθει. Οπως ειπε ο Μανωλης, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΟΒΗΘΟΥΝ, σωστο ειναι να δοκιμαζουν.

----------


## Muscleboss

Σύμφωνα με τη συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης στο φόρουμ μας προγραμματίζει 2 αγώνες προς τους μήνες Αύγουστο-Σεπτέμβριο.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μιλάμε για έναν αγώνα που θα γίνει σε ευρωπαικό έδαφος, και συγκεκριμένα 10-11 Σεπτεμβρίου MR. EUROPE PRO στην Ισπανία.

ένώ έγινε και μια αναφορά για αγώνα στη Αμερική, στο Houston. ίσως πρόκειται για τον αγώνα Houston Pro 2010 στις 28 Αυγούστου. Νασσερ μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις αυτούς τους αγώνες;

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι η επιλογές αυτές είναι πού καλές και έξυπνες από πλευράς του Καραμανλάκη. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Muscleboss ακριβως αυτους τους δυο αγωνες εχει βαλει ως στοχο ο Μανωλης και πιστευει πως εχει κανει σωστε επιλογες. Φυσικα ανοιχτος ειναι να δοκιμασει και αλλους αγωνες αμα τον βολεψουν και ειναι ετοιμος. Απο τωρα μεχρι τελη Αυγουστου θα εχει αρκετο χρονο να προετοιμαστει!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν εχει να φοβηθεί τίποτε ο μανώλης αν όλα του πανε καλα θα έχει υψηλούς στόχους γιατι συνεχώς βελτιώνετε σταθερα και εχει πάρα πολλες δυνατότητες για διάκριση και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο και είναι άξιος εκπρόσωπος του ελληνικού ββ , όπως και οι υπόλοιποι ελληνες επαγγελματίες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι πιο νεοι...*
*Μια φωτογραφία από τα παλια του Μανωλη,τοτε που είχε κερδίσει το Βαλκανικο της Nabba το 2002,κερδίζωντας την βαρια κατηγορία με 2ο τον Αργυρακη και 3ο τον Γιαννη Τσουνο αλλά και Γενικος Νικητης !!*
*Στην απονομη ο συνήθης ύποπτος Ηλιας Τριανταφύλλου !!*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κώστα πάρα πολύ ωραία, παίζει να έχεις φωτογραφίες από κάθε αγώνα bb  :01. Mr. Green: 
Υπάρχει καμιά ακόμη φωτογραφία του αγώνα με Καραμανλάκη-Αργυράκη-Τσούνο επί σκηνής;

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα ,όχι,δυστυχως,αλλα επρόκειτο για τιτανομαχια !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

πραγματικα  ηταν τιτανομαχια αφου παιξαν αυτοι οι τρεις, ηλια κανε κουμαντο να βρεις φωτογραφιες!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σίγουρα αν ψάξω έχω φωτο αλλα κάπου σε κανενα φάκελο θα είναι , δεν είμαι και πολύ οργανωτικος σε τέτοια θέματα , αλλα εχω να πω πως σε κείνον τον αγωνα ο στρατης ήταν σχεδόν σε περίοδο όγκου , περισσότερο για γκέστ έπρεπε να είναι , εγω δεν τον πίεσα να κατέβει απλα επειδη έγινε στην χρυσούπολη στο δημοτικο θέατρο καλο θα ήταν να ποζάριζε ο στρατης και ο βασίλης ο ζαχείλας επέμενε να κατέβει ο στρατος λέγοντας οτι ο και μανώλης δεν είναι σε τέλεια φόρμα αλλα τελικα ήταν στο τέρμα καλύτερα για εκείνη την εποχή δεν γινόταν ο μανώλης είχε κερδίσει αν θυμάμε και μεσογειακούς .

φοβερός αγωνας με πολλες συμμετοχες και απο βαλκανικες χωρες , σκόπια βουλγαρία σερβια , αλλα και στο θέατρο δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα απο θεατές , εγω θυμάμε έτρεχα πανικόβλητος για να πάνε όλα καλα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Άντε καιρός να ξαναοργανωθεί αγώνας προς τα βόρεια...  :03. Thumb up: 

Υ.Γ την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθω θα ξεψαχνίσω το αρχείο με τις φωτογραφίες σου και θα φύγουν καρφί για τον Polyneikos  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Συγχαρητήρια για τη συνέντευξη. Χρειάζεται να δίνονται τέτοιες ευκαιρίες στους αθλητές και να ακούγεται η γνώμη τους πάνω στο άθλημα 

 :03. Clap:

----------


## gj

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jemstone

Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη συγχαρητήρια στο Νασσερ για τις ωριαίες ερωτήσεις και μπράβο στο Μανώλη για τις πολύ ξεκάθαρες ολοκληρωμένες σκέψεις και απαντήσεις  του. και του εύχομαι …. To just keep on walking…..

----------


## NASSER

Ειναι η πρωτη εμφανιση του Μανωλη για το 2010. Οι φιλοι του αθληματος θα εχουν την ευκαιρια να δουν απο κοντα τον Μανωλη, να ανταλαξουν αποψεις συμμετεχοντας στο σεμιναριο του MY GYM και επειτα στα εγκαινια του BODY 2 FIT στη Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης. 
Πληρφοριες στην αφίσα των εκδηλώσεων.

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

επιτελους να ακουστει κ μια φορα η πραγματικοτητα χωρις φοβο κ παθος, ενα μπραβο για τις  ευστοχες ερωτησεις  κ τις  ευστοχες απαντησεις που δοθηκαν, να ειστε καλα παιδια.

----------


## NASSER

> Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη συγχαρητήρια στο Νασσερ για τις ωριαίες ερωτήσεις και μπράβο στο Μανώλη για τις πολύ ξεκάθαρες ολοκληρωμένες σκέψεις και απαντήσεις  του. και του εύχομαι …. To just keep on walking…..


Eυχαριστω Τζουλια για τα καλα σου λογια!!!




> επιτελους να ακουστει κ μια φορα η πραγματικοτητα χωρις φοβο κ παθος, ενα μπραβο για τις  ευστοχες ερωτησεις  κ τις  ευστοχες απαντησεις που δοθηκαν, να ειστε καλα παιδια.



Ευχαριστω Φανη που υποστηριζεις και εσυ  την ''πραγματικοτητα'' γιατι δεν αρκει να τα λεει μονο ο Μανωλης.  Χρειαζεται η υποστηριξη των ανθρωπων που ειναι μεσα στο χωρο και αγαπανε  το χωρο του αθληματος.

----------


## NASSER

> Ειναι η πρωτη εμφανιση του Μανωλη για το 2010. Οι φιλοι του αθληματος θα εχουν την ευκαιρια να δουν απο κοντα τον Μανωλη, να ανταλαξουν αποψεις συμμετεχοντας στο σεμιναριο του MY GYM και επειτα στα εγκαινια του BODY 2 FIT στη Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης. 
> Πληρφοριες στην αφίσα των εκδηλώσεων.


Δυο μερες απομενουν για τα εγκαινια του BODY2FΙT οπου θα παρευρεθουν πολλοι φιλοι του αθληματος και με κυριο καλεσμενο τον ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ!!!
Αξιζει να παρευρεθουμε ολοι καθως θα εχει μορφη εκδηλωσης bodybuilding!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> Δυο μερες απομενουν για τα εγκαινια του BODY2FΙT οπου θα παρευρεθουν πολλοι φιλοι του αθληματος και με κυριο καλεσμενο τον ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ!!!
> Αξιζει να παρευρεθουμε ολοι καθως θα εχει μορφη εκδηλωσης bodybuilding!!!


yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!αντε κοντεβουν οι μερεςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!θα ειναι πραγματικη εμπειρια !!!!!!!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Δυο μερες απομενουν για τα εγκαινια του BODY2FΙT οπου θα παρευρεθουν πολλοι φιλοι του αθληματος και με κυριο καλεσμενο τον ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ!!!
> Αξιζει να παρευρεθουμε ολοι καθως θα εχει μορφη εκδηλωσης bodybuilding!!!



Σήμερα για όσους το ξέχασαν! 
Θα είμαστε εκεί   :03. Thumb up:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## gym

> Σήμερα για όσους το ξέχασαν! 
> Θα είμαστε εκεί


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Με επιτυχια εγιναν χθες οι εκδηλωσεις με την παρουσια του Μανωλη αλλα και φιλων του αθληματος, του bodybuilding.gr και θαυμαστων!!!
Φωτο απο την ολη εκδηλωση



Σε πρωτη κοινη εμφανιση Δασκαλος και Μαθητρια!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε νασερ όλα τα προλαβαίνεις παπαράτσι πραγματικα το σεμινάριο του μανώλη ήταν πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο και επικοδομητικό και ξεχύλιζε απο την εμπειρία του και μακάρι αυτα τα απλα πράγματα να τα άκουγαν όλο και περισσότεροι , γιατι άλλη βαρύτητα εχουν αυτα τα λόγια όταν είναι απο τον μανώλη , γιατι η ουσία στα απλα πράγματα είναι και πραγματικα ήταν μια ωραία και ζεστή εκδήλωση και θα είναι χαρα μας να έχουμε περισσότερα τέτοια στο μέλλον , γιατι είναι χρήσιμα για την σωστή ενημέρωση του κοινού του ββ .

σ αυτό συνέβαλε όλη η ομάδα ο δημήτρης παπαντώνης , η βίκυ μουτοπούλου , που απ ότι είδαμε βρίσκετε σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση και επίσης έμαθα και την συμμετοχή στούς προσεχείς αγώνες ,ενός παλιού αθλητή και καλού που είχε χρόνια αποχή απο αγώνες του γιώργου τζιλόπουλου δεξια όπως κοιτάμε την φωτο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πολύ ωραία τα όσα είπε ο Μανώλης στο σεμινάριο του MY GYM, ο κόσμος είχε πολλές απορίες και ο ίδιος πολύ όρεξη να απαντήσει. Εντύπωση μου έκανε το πόσο προσιτός ήταν, μέχρι και πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής έβγαλε σε 1-2 αρχάρια άτομα.  :03. Thumb up: 

Να ευχηθούμε καλές δουλείες στο body2fit  :08. Toast: 

Υ.Γ Δυστυχώς τα βίντεο που τράβηξα ήτανε με ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή και η ποιότητά του ήχου είναι απαράδεκτη.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε Στελακο για την περιγραφη της βραδιάς με τον Μανωλη. Ελπιζουμε να μας δωθουν οσο γινεται περισσοτερες ευκαιριες να δουμε τον Μανωλη και να ανταλαξουμε αποψεις καθως η γνωμη του μετραει!!!
Ειναι σημαντικό να εχουμε αθλητες αγωνιστικού και μορφωτικού επιπεδου, οπως ειναι ο Μανωλης αν και ειναι ο μονος πλεον που δειχνει να ενδιαφερεται για το μελλον του αθληματος και ας ανήκει στο επαγγελματικο επιπεδο! Δεν καθησυχάζεται!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ειναι σημαντικό να εχουμε αθλητες αγωνιστικού και μορφωτικού επιπεδου, οπως ειναι ο Μανωλης αν και *ειναι ο μονος πλεον που δειχνει να ενδιαφερεται για το μελλον του αθληματος και ας ανήκει στο επαγγελματικο επιπεδο! Δεν καθησυχάζεται!*


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## silis

σημερα εχει γενεθλια ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ . ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ/....

----------


## NASSER

> σημερα εχει γενεθλια ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ . ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ/....



Χρονια πολλα στον Μανωλη και επιθυμουμε να εχει παντα επιτυχιες και χαρες στη ζωη του, επειδη το αξιζει!!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χρόνια πολλα χαρούμενα κι ευτυχισμένα στον μανώλη και πάντα επιτυχίες  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## just chris

ο καραμανλακη,τον εχω σε φωτο απο εναν αγωνα που ειχε γινει πριν κατι χρονια,σ'ενα πολυ καλο ξενοδοχειο στο μεταξουργειο (της grecotel).τεςπα τωρα εμαθα πως λεγεται απο το βιντεο απλα θυμηθηκα την φατσα του.μου ειχε κανει τρομερη εντυπωση ο τυπος,ηταν τεραστιος...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ο καραμανλακη,τον εχω σε φωτο απο εναν αγωνα που ειχε γινει πριν κατι χρονια,σ'ενα πολυ καλο ξενοδοχειο στο μεταξουργειο (της grecotel).τεςπα τωρα εμαθα πως λεγεται απο το βιντεο απλα θυμηθηκα την φατσα του.μου ειχε κανει τρομερη εντυπωση ο τυπος,ηταν τεραστιος...


καταραμενα γεννετικα :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

Δυο βιντεο-συνεντευξη το Μανωλη απο το φακο του *greekmusclenet*

----------


## NASSER

Σαββατο 15 Μαιου στα εγαινια του γυμναστηριο Maximum στη Κοζανη, παρευρεθηκε ο Μανωλης οπου εδειξε προπονηση και μιλησε για θεματα διατροφης.
Οσο για την παρουσια του τα λογια περιττα. Σιγουρα θα μας εντυπωσιασει ως guest την ερχομενη Κυριακη!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser ευχαριστούμε!

Σαφώς βελτιωμένος (μεγαλύτερος από πέρυσι) ο Καραμανλάκης. Μπράβο!  :03. Clap: 
Περιμένουμε ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα φέτος στους επαγγελματικούς αγώνες που θα παίξει.  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μπράβο Νάσσερ, ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ.

Σίγουρα στο guest του την άλλη βδομάδα θα μας αφήσει με ανοιχτό στόμα  :02. Shock:

----------


## No Cash

φαινεται πολυ πολυ κυριλε ατομο!μετριοφρων χαμηλων τονων... αλλα τα χωνει κι ολας δεν ειναι δπλωματης... ετσι φαινεται εστω..

και ξερει και να μιλαει επισης..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

άτομα σαν τον μανώλη συντελούν στην καλή εικόνα και την σωστή προώθηση του αθλήματος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gj

Πω πω είναι Τ Ε Ρ Α Σ Τ Ι Ο Σ  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## NASSER

> φαινεται πολυ πολυ κυριλε ατομο!μετριοφρων χαμηλων τονων... αλλα τα χωνει κι ολας δεν ειναι δπλωματης... ετσι φαινεται εστω..
> 
> και ξερει και να μιλαει επισης..


Μακαρι να ειχαμε και αλλους σαν τον Μανωλη, να ξερουν να μιλανε και να τα χώνουν εκει που πρεπει. 
Οταν πραγματικα αγαπας αυτο που κανεις και πρεπει να το υποστηριξεις, τα χωνεις σε οσα θεωρεις πως δεν ειναι σωστα. Διπλωματικες ειναι οι τοποθετησεις του! Διαφορετικα δεν θα εδειχνε υποδείξεις πως θα διορθωθούν τα λαθη...

----------


## LION

> Φυσικα δεν μπορει να λειπει το βιντεο απο το τελευταιο ποζαρισμα του Μανωλη!


 Τ-Ε-Ρ-Α-Σ-Τ-Ι-Ο-Σ: :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

*Ολη η τελευταια συνεντευξη του Μανωλη (19-2-2010)
*
Στις πισω σελιδες εχουμε καταχορισει την ενοτητα της συνεντευξης με τα σχολια των μελων γυρω απο τη συνεντευξη  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό νασερ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Μανωλης κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις και στον αγωνα της Κυριακης που παραβρεθηκε και ως επισκεπτης αλλα και ως αθλητης της PHD HELLAS καθως υπήρχε περίπτερο της εταιρίας.
Ευγενικος και ομιλητικος όπως παντα,τραβηξε πολλες φωτογραφίες με τους θαυμαστες του.
Αξιοσημειωτο είναι ότι αν και επαγγελματιας της IFBB παντα όταν είναι σε αγωνα της Wabba του ζητείται να κανει μια απονομη,κατι που δείχνει ότι χαίρει εκτίμησης αλλά και τον σεβασμο  όλων,ανεξαρτητως ομοσπονδιων ή διοργανωτων. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> ο Μανωλης κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις και στον αγωνα της Κυριακης που παραβρεθηκε και ως επισκεπτης αλλα και ως αθλητης της PHD HELLAS καθως υπήρχε περίπτερο της εταιρίας.
> Ευγενικος και ομιλητικος όπως παντα,τραβηξε πολλες φωτογραφίες με τους θαυμαστες του.
> Αξιοσημειωτο είναι ότι αν και επαγγελματιας της IFBB παντα όταν είναι σε αγωνα της Wabba του ζητείται να κανει μια απονομη,κατι που δείχνει ότι χαίρει εκτίμησης αλλά και τον σεβασμο  όλων,ανεξαρτητως ομοσπονδιων ή διοργανωτων.


Οταν ο ανθρωπος εχει προθεση να βοηθησει, δεν διαχωριζει τις διοργανωσεις ουτε τους αθλητες  :01. Smile: 
Να ναι καλα ο Μανωλης να τον βλεπουμε σε ολα τα event του αθληματος  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

O Μανωλης ετοιμαζεται πυρετωδώς για δυο αγωνες τελη Αυγουστου και αρχες Σεπτεμβριου, που δινουν προκριση για το Mr Olympia.
Στοχος ειναι να κανεις οσο γινεται πιο καλη παρουσιαση. Ηδη εχει μεγαλωσει σε ογκο και εχει δουλεψει αρκετα!
Θα ενημερωθουμε συντομα για την προετοιμασια του, προς το παρον ενα βιντεακι προπονησης ωμων!




 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> O Μανωλης ετοιμαζεται πυρετωδώς για δυο αγωνες τελη Αυγουστου και αρχες Σεπτεμβριου, που δινουν προκριση για το Mr Olympia.
> Στοχος ειναι να κανεις οσο γινεται πιο καλη παρουσιαση. Ηδη εχει μεγαλωσει σε ογκο και εχει δουλεψει αρκετα!
> Θα ενημερωθουμε συντομα για την προετοιμασια του, προς το παρον ενα βιντεακι προπονησης ωμων!
> <br>


 
Ευχαριστούμε Νασσερ!! Πολλά κιλά! :05. Lift Heavy:   :03. Clap: 


Περιμένουμε νέα του Μανώλη!!!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμενουμε την επομενη αγωνιστικη κινηση  του Μανωλη,η πρωτη επαφη με το επαγγελματικο επίπεδο εγινε περυσι,οπότε και εκεινος θα ειναι καλυτερα προετοιμασμενος σε αυτα που εχει να συναντησει..

----------


## No Cash

παρα πολυ καλη του επιτυχια!

----------


## NASSER

Το σιγουρο ειναι πως θα ειναι πιο ογκωδης. Περση εκανε επιστροφη στον αγωνιστικο τομεα και μαλιστα στο επαγγελματικο, μετα απο αποχη 4 χρονων και δεν ηταν κατι ευκολο!
Το επίπεδο γνώσεων του αλλα και η δυνατοτητα του να βελτιωνεται, θα τον βοηθησουν σίγουρα να έχει καλύτερη πορεία στο μέλλον.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μανώλης είναι εμφανώς βελτιωμένος με περισσότερους ποιοτικούς μυς τον είδαμε μάλιστα και στο γκέστ που έκανε που ήταν σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση .

αν όλα πάνε καλα στην προετοιμασία του δεν έχει να φοβηθεί τίποτε!!εμείς του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία που πιστεύουμε είναι ο επόμενος έλληνας μετα τον μιχάλη που θα κάνει γνωστό το ελληνικό ββ σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## docmar

γιατι εμενα μου φαινεται οτι πρεπει να,......σταματησει τους ώμους... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## NASSER

> γιατι εμενα μου φαινεται οτι πρεπει να,......σταματησει τους ώμους...


Γιατι το λες Γιωργο  :01. ROFL: 
Ειναι πραγματικα αξιοθαυμαστοι οι ωμοι του Μανωλη!!!

----------


## spirospros

οσο περναει ο καιρος θα ακολουθησουν και αλλοι Ελληνες αθλητες το δρομο του Μιχαλη προς το Olympia

καλη συνεχεια Μανωλη

----------


## docmar

Ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο, να βρεθει ανθρωπος, για τον οποιο να εχει νοημα μια τετοια πολυ μακρα και απιστευτα επιπονη διαδηκασια, για τον οποιο επισης να ισχυουν οτι, ειναι πλουσιος, η εχει εξασφαλισει με διαφορους περιεργους τροπους τα προς το ζειν,....και ταυτοχρονο την στιγμη που ισχυουν τα παραπανω, να εχει μια πολυ καλη γεννετικη που να του επιτρεπει να σκεφτεται οτι, με απιστευτη δουλεια και στερηση και μετα απο πολλα χρονια συνεχους προσπαθιας, ισως καποτε μπορεσει να σταθει αναμεσα στα πραγματικα τερατα του επαγγελματικου bb.

Φυσικα μιλω για του Ελληνες, για την Ελλαδα δηλαδη.
Τα παραπανω, παυουν να ειναι τοσο απιστευτα σπανια περιπτωση να συμβουν, οταν ξεφευγουμε απο την Ελλαδα και βρισκομαστε σε αλλες χωρες της Ευρωπης η ακομη καλυτερα την Αμερικης.

Ειναι ηρωες οποιοι βαδιζουν σε τετοιους δρομους,........η δεν υπαρχει απολυτη ισορροπία στο μυαλο τους.

ΥΓ θα μου πει βεβαια κανεις και θα εχει και δικιο,........και ποιος ειναι αυτος που εχει απολυτη ισορροπια στο μυαλο του.???

----------


## docmar

Σας μελαγχολησα................................
Να με συμπαθατε.

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

για αυτο ειναι το φορουμ φιλε μου για να ακουγονται ολες οι αποψεις,

----------


## spirospros

> Ευχαριστούμε Νασσερ!! Πολλά κιλά! 
> 
> 
> Περιμένουμε νέα του Μανώλη!!! 
> 
> ΜΒ


ωχ  :02. Shock:

----------


## giannis64

*παραμείνετε ον ντοπικ και σεβαστείτε έναν άξιο αθλητή και το θέμα του!!*

----------


## docmar

> Γιατι το λες Γιωργο 
> Ειναι πραγματικα αξιοθαυμαστοι οι ωμοι του Μανωλη!!!


Εννοειται οτι αστειευομαι φιλε.
Ειναι τοσο καλοι οι ωμοι του που δεν χρειαζεται να τους γυμναζει αλλο. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

*τα...εκτος τοπου και χρόνου μηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν στα οφ τοπικ:* 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...=1357&page=466

*οι ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις περί τι ειναι ηρωισμός και τι οχι μπορουν να διατυπωθούν εκεί και οχι* *σε θεμα αθλητή ο οποίος ειναι η ελιτ του ελληνικού bodybuilding......*

----------


## LION

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτη η φωτο είναι απο το πανελλήνιο της ναββα  που έγινε στην χρυσούπολη το είχα διοργανώσει εγω και είχε βγεί γενικός ο μανώλης σε καταπληκτικη φόρμα απλα εκεί ο στρατης δεν ήταν να κατέβει ήταν σχεδόν σε όγκο αλλα μπράβο του που ενω δεν ήταν σε φόρμα επειδη ο αγώνας έγινε χρυσούπολη είχε το θάρος και πήρε μέρος και ας μην ήταν προετοιμασμένος 

εδω ο μανώλης προκάλεσε μεγάλη αίσθηση στο κοινό ήταν εντυπωσιακότατος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

δυο απο τα πιο κορυφαια σωματα στην ελλαδα και οχι μονο πλεον.ο στρατης αν συνεχιζε θα συναγωνιζονταν στα ισια τον καραμανλακη εξω :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sogoku

O Μανωλης εδω πολυ καλος.Τωρινες του εχουμε?

----------


## Polyneikos

15 σελίδες αφιερωμα,κανε καμια βόλτα με την όπισθεν!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Niiick

> δυο απο τα πιο κορυφαια σωματα στην ελλαδα και οχι μονο πλεον.ο στρατης αν συνεχιζε θα συναγωνιζονταν στα ισια τον καραμανλακη εξω



Πολυ κοσμο θα συναγωνιζοταν στα ισια ο αργυρακης αμα συνεχιζε!

 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ καλη φωτο!!

Νομιζω ομως οτι ο Μανωλης εχει βελτιωθει αισθητα απο τοτε,ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση τωρα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spirospros

φοβερος ο Μανωλης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> 



ΠΟλυ ωραια φωτο! Πραγματικα ο Μανωλης ηταν αχτυπητος εκεινη τη περιοδο και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε ακολουθησει και ενας αγωνας βαλκανικου της ΝΑΒΒΑ οπου παλι ο Μανωλης ηταν νικητης.
Εγω το μονο που εχω να προσθεσω ειναι πως δυστυχως στον ελληνικο χωρο του αθληματος πολλοι βγαζουν κακια για την επιτυχια καποιων αθλητων οπως ο Μανωλης, στο βαθμο να δημιουργουν παρεξηγησεις και προβληματα! Και δεν αναφερομαι για το τοπικ αλλα γενικα στο χωρο...
Θα πρεπει τετοιες συμπεριφορες να εξαλειφθούν καποια στιγμη για να παμε μπροστα.

----------


## LION

> ΠΟλυ ωραια φωτο! Πραγματικα ο Μανωλης ηταν αχτυπητος εκεινη τη περιοδο και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε ακολουθησει και ενας αγωνας βαλκανικου της ΝΑΒΒΑ οπου παλι ο Μανωλης ηταν νικητης.
> Εγω το μονο που εχω να προσθεσω ειναι πως δυστυχως στον ελληνικο χωρο του αθληματος πολλοι βγαζουν κακια για την επιτυχια καποιων αθλητων οπως ο Μανωλης, στο βαθμο να δημιουργουν παρεξηγησεις και προβληματα! Και δεν αναφερομαι για το τοπικ αλλα γενικα στο χωρο...
> Θα πρεπει τετοιες συμπεριφορες να εξαλειφθούν καποια στιγμη για να παμε μπροστα.


Γεια σου Νασσερ.Ειναι ο βαλκανικος αγωνας της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 2002 (πρεπει να μην θυμοταν καλα ο Ηλιας)στη Χρυσουπολη.
Εγω βλεπω δυο καταπληκτικους αθλητες Νασσερ και θαπρεπε να ειχε τιτλο:"Με το χαμογελο στα χειλη,προχωραμε μπροστα!"
  Ο Μανωλης εχει τα προσοντα σημερα να πραγματοποιησει νομιζω τα ονειρα του.Ελπιζω και ευχομαι ολοψυχα να το πετυχει,επειδη ΑΞΙΖΕΙ τη συμπαρασταση ολων, υστερα απο τοσο κοπο και θυσιες. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## docmar

Τον Θυμαμαι τον αγωνα αυτο.
Ηταν βαλκανικο στη χρυσουπολη οντως.
Σε αυτο τον αγωνα, καναμε προετοιμασια μαζι.
Μπορω να σας πω οτι,....ηταν για εκεινη την περιοδο και το σημειο αναπτυξης που ειχε φτασει τοτε (γιατι αυτο ειναι κατι δυναμικο και αλλαζει συνεχεια οσο συνεχιζεις σωστα, προς το καλυτερο) η καλυτερη κατασταση στην οποια μπορει να βρεθει αθλητης.
Θυμαμαι οτι του ειχα πει το ιδιο πρωι (και αυτος θα το θυμαται) "την ωρα που θα καθομαστε στις θεσεις των θεατων και θα περιμενουμε την κατηγορια σου, θα αισθανθεις μια ζεστασια και θα αρχισουν να φαινονται οι φλεβες στα ποδια σου, κατω απο την φορμα που φορας"
και εγινε ακριβως ετσι.

Ηταν φουλ γεματος, φουλ πρησμενος, φουλ στην ενεργεια και καλη διαθεση,..και ταυτοχρονα οσο πιο καθαρος και γυαλιστερος φανταζεται ενας αγωνιστικος b builder τον εαυτο του,

Ολα ειχαν κυλισει αριστα τοτε.....

ΥΓ Ο  Στρατος,......τι φοβερος αθλητης,....ειναι ολοφανερο το ποσο μεγαλες δυνατοτητες ειχε (δεν ξερω αν συνεχιζει το παληκαρι).

----------


## NASSER

Γιωργο ισως το μονο που χρειαζεται ο Μανωλης τωρα ειναι δυναμικες παρουσιες διπλα του οταν διαγωνιζεται για να τον ενθαρρύνουν οπως εκανες καποτε εσυ. Οσο τελειως και να ειναι καποιος, οσες γνωσεις και εμπειριες και να εχει, παντα θελει ενα καλο γνωστη διπλα του.
Για οσο εχεις βοηθησει και στηριξει τον Μανωλη σου αξιζουν και εσενα πολλα συγχαρητηρια καθως δεν εισαι τυχαίος, απλα ενας χαμηλων τονων προσωπικοτητα και πετυχημενος επιστημονας.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τον Θυμαμαι τον αγωνα αυτο.
> Ηταν βαλκανικο στη χρυσουπολη οντως.
> Σε αυτο τον αγωνα, καναμε προετοιμασια μαζι.
> Μπορω να σας πω οτι,....ηταν για εκεινη την περιοδο και το σημειο αναπτυξης που ειχε φτασει τοτε (γιατι αυτο ειναι κατι δυναμικο και αλλαζει συνεχεια οσο συνεχιζεις σωστα, προς το καλυτερο) η καλυτερη κατασταση στην οποια μπορει να βρεθει αθλητης.
> Θυμαμαι οτι του ειχα πει το ιδιο πρωι (και αυτος θα το θυμαται) "την ωρα που θα καθομαστε στις θεσεις των θεατων και θα περιμενουμε την κατηγορια σου, θα αισθανθεις μια ζεστασια και θα αρχισουν να φαινονται οι φλεβες στα ποδια σου, κατω απο την φορμα που φορας"
> και εγινε ακριβως ετσι.
> 
> Ηταν φουλ γεματος, φουλ πρησμενος, φουλ στην ενεργεια και καλη διαθεση,..και ταυτοχρονα οσο πιο καθαρος και γυαλιστερος φανταζεται ενας αγωνιστικος b builder τον εαυτο του,
> 
> ...



έτσι όπως τα λές είναι γιώργο χωρίς ίχνος υπερβολής , αυτον τον αγώνα τον είχα διοργανώσει εγω στην χρυσούπολη και ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι και τις εντυπώσεις που άφησε ο μανώλης όχι μόνο σε μας τους κριτες αλλα και στο κοινό απλα ο στρατής στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν έκανε προετοιμασία και ήταν αμφιταλαντευόμενος και κατέβηκε μόνο επειδή έγινε ό αγώνας στην χρυσούπολη και αυτό ήταν άλλο ενα παράδειγμα πρός μίμηση ο στρατής που είχε το θάρος να κατέβει και παραδέχτηκε πως ό μανώλης ήταν σε άριστη πραγματικά φόρμα , αν ξανακατέβει έτσι με τον όγκο που έχει τώρα θα έχει πολλες πιθανότητες για υψηλότερες θέσεις και διακρίσεις σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## docmar

> Γιωργο ισως το μονο που χρειαζεται ο Μανωλης τωρα ειναι δυναμικες παρουσιες διπλα του οταν διαγωνιζεται για να τον ενθαρρύνουν οπως εκανες καποτε εσυ. Οσο τελειως και να ειναι καποιος, οσες γνωσεις και εμπειριες και να εχει, παντα θελει ενα καλο γνωστη διπλα του.
> Για οσο εχεις βοηθησει και στηριξει τον Μανωλη σου αξιζουν και εσενα πολλα συγχαρητηρια καθως δεν εισαι τυχαίος, απλα ενας χαμηλων τονων προσωπικοτητα και πετυχημενος επιστημονας.


Αδιαμφισβήτητα φιλε.

Ο Μανωλης ειναι φιλος μου, ολοι ξερετε ειμαι σιγουρος, ποσο βαρια ειναι αυτη η λεξη και στην περιπτωση μας δεν εμπεριεχει καμια υπερβολη,....οποτε και φυσικα θελω το καλυτερο δυνατο για αυτον.
Απο το 2001 που ξεκινησαμε μαζι ολες τις προετοιασιες που καταληγαν σε αγωνα, μεχρι και τον τελευταιο μας αγωνα μαζι (το βαλκανικο της ifbb που εγινε στην Αθηνα το 2005), η πορεια του ηταν καθαρα και φανερα ανοδικη και παντα με σημαντικες επιτυχιες.
Δεν εγινε ποτε κατι το οποιο να με απομακρυνε απο την αγωνιστικη του πορεια,.....δεν ειχαμε φαντασου ποτε καμια διαφωνια.
Και σιγουρα καταλαβαινετε οτι κατα την διαρκεια των προετοιμασιων η ψυχολογικη κατασταση των αθλητων δεν ειναι και η πιο ευκολη η συνηθισμενη,...παρολα αυτα ποτε δεν ειχαμε την παραμικρη διαφωνια.
Μαλιστα ημουν παρών σε ΟΛΕΣ του τις προπονησεις, εκτος απο τα γενικα προγραμματα που φτιαχναμε και αφορουσαν διατροφη συμπληρωματα κλπ. 
Εχω να το λεω,.....Ο Μανωλης ηταν ο πιο αφοσιωμένος, σοβαρος και αυστηρος αθλητης, απο ολους οσους προετοιμασα ποτε για αγωνες,..και ξερετε οτι στο περασμα του χρονου ηταν απιστευτα πολλοι αυτοι.

Δυστυχως η ζωη ειναι αυτη, με τις αλλαγες της και τις δυσκολιες της, που καμια φορα κανει ανθρωπους που φτιαχτηκαν για να ειναι κοντα, να απομακρυνονται,....χωρις πικριες και μαλωματα γιατι δεν υπηρχε λογος για κατι τετοιο, λογω αναγκων, λογω εργασιας και λογω ελλειψης ελευθερου χρονου,....λογω του οτι σε βαζει σε μονοπατια που δεν εχουν παραλληλες διευθυνσεις...

Επισης μετα το βαλκανικο της Αθηνας,....ειχα συμβουλεψει τον Μανωλη να ξεκουραστει για καμποσο και μαλιστα να σκεφτει αν αξιζει για αυτον, να εμπλακει ξανα με αγωνες, εχοντας στο μυαλο του μεχρι που ειχε ηδη φτασει και τι ειχε πετυχει.

Πραγματι ετσι εκανε ο ανθρωπος,.....και μετα μερικα χρονια αποφασισε οτι θα επρεπε να κανει μερικες ακομη εμφανισεις, στα πιο δυσκολα σαλονια του κοσμου.

Εννοειται οτι ειναι ανθρωπος που δεν χρειαζεται πια τις συμβουλες μου, μιας και οι γνωσεις του ξεπερναν πια τις δικες μου, ειμαι σιγουρος.

Ομως ναι!!!
το να ειναι διπλα του καποιος που ξερει καλα τι παιζεται με το σωμα του και τον οργανισμο του, καποιος τον οποιο να εμπιστευεται τυφλα,...και ετσι να επαφιεται χαλαρα στα χερια του,....μειωνει απιστευτα πολυ την πιθανοτητα λαθους και το σημαντικοτερο,....τις μερες τις κοντινες του αγωνα και μεχρι την διεξαγωγη του,....μειωνει πολυ την ψυχολογικη κουραση και το αγχος,...πραγματα που απο μονα τους βοηθανε στην καλη αγωνιστικη κατασταση.

Πραγματικα το λεω (φυσικα του το εχω πει και του ιδιου, το γνωριζει) οτι, θα προσπαθησω να βρω χρονο απο τον μηδενικο ελευθερο μου, ετσι ωστε να ειμαι παρων σε καποια απο τις τελευταιες του προετοιμασιες και στον αγωνα φυσικα,...ετσι ωστε να ειναι το λιγοτερο δυνατο πιεσμενος και ετσι ωστε να αισθανεται οπως παλια,.....που τα πιο πολλα ηταν δικα μου θεματα,...αυτος επρεπε να κανει σκληρη γυμναστικη, αριστη διατροφη,...και να βγαινει να κερδιζει.

Θα το προσπαθησω, αυτο μπορω δυστυχως να πω μονο.

ΥΓ και οσον αφορα τα συγχαρητηρια,....σε ευχαριστω απο καρδιας,....η χαρα μου ηταν απιστευτη παντα, σε ολους τους αγωνες,...ηταν σαν να επαιζα εγω.

----------


## NASSER

> *Εννοειται οτι ειναι ανθρωπος που δεν χρειαζεται πια τις συμβουλες μου, μιας και οι γνωσεις του ξεπερναν πια τις δικες μου, ειμαι σιγουρος.*
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ και οσον αφορα τα συγχαρητηρια,....σε ευχαριστω απο καρδιας,....η χαρα μου ηταν απιστευτη παντα, σε ολους τους αγωνες,...ηταν σαν να επαιζα εγω.


Αυτα ειναι αρκετα για μας!! Πραγματικος φιλος που εκτιμαει και σεβεται!
Αξιζει να σημειωσουμε πως φετος ο Μανωλης ειχε πεντε αθλητες στην επιβλεψη του και οι 5 κατελαβαν πολυ καλες θεσεις καθως ηταν στις τριαδες!!! Τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο!!!

----------


## NASSER

Eκτασεις ώμων απο Μανωλη!

[YOUTUBE="sryn"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i1LihIQ65LU&amp;hl=el_GR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i1LihIQ65LU&amp;hl=el_GR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

Απο την εκδηλωση 23-5-2010 στο Olympus Pro στη θεσσαλονικη!
[YOUTUBE="αδρτ"]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hAVSZ9x9MSQ&amp;hl=el_GR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hAVSZ9x9MSQ&amp;hl=el_GR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

φανταστικός όπως πάντα ο μανώλης μακάρι να τον δούμε στούς επαγγελματίες εκεί που πραγματικα αξίζει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## docmar

Παντως παιδια, χωρις πλακα, η προοδος του Μανωλη απο περυσι μεχρι και φετος, τωρα δηλαδη ειναι τετοιοα που θα ελεγε κανεις πως δεν ταιριαζει σε αθλητη που δεν ειναι αρχαριος.
Τρομερη διαφορα.!!!

Σημερα τον ειδα καλα και μπορω να σας μεταφερω οτι ειναι σχεδον ετοιμος για αγωνα,...ομως ειναι 2 κιλα ελαφρυτερος,...μονο δυο, απο το guest που εκανε στην Θεσσαλονικη!!!!!!!

Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω σε τι θηρια θα πεσει στην Αμερικη (ειναι σιγουρο αυτο) αλλα θα ειναι και ο ιδιος απο οτι βλεπω,.. καλο τερας.

Τρομερη δουλεια,...τρομερη διαφορα,...ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν δεν κανω λαθος θα παίξει τον Αυγουστο σε αγωνα ο Μανωλης;Ειναι από τους τελευταιους που δινονται προκρίσεις για το Μρ Ολύμπια...Good luck!!

----------


## NASSER

> Παντως παιδια, χωρις πλακα, η προοδος του Μανωλη απο περυσι μεχρι και φετος, τωρα δηλαδη ειναι τετοιοα που θα ελεγε κανεις πως δεν ταιριαζει σε αθλητη που δεν ειναι αρχαριος.
> Τρομερη διαφορα.!!!
> 
> Σημερα τον ειδα καλα και μπορω να σας μεταφερω οτι ειναι σχεδον ετοιμος για αγωνα,...ομως ειναι 2 κιλα ελαφρυτερος,...μονο δυο, απο το guest που εκανε στην Θεσσαλονικη!!!!!!!
> 
> Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω σε τι θηρια θα πεσει στην Αμερικη (ειναι σιγουρο αυτο) αλλα θα ειναι και ο ιδιος απο οτι βλεπω,.. καλο τερας.
> 
> Τρομερη δουλεια,...τρομερη διαφορα,...ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.



Πολύ καλα τα λες Γιωργο. Και αν σκεφτουμε πως πέρσι εκανα επιστροφη μετα απο 4 χρονια αποχη και ηταν καλυτερος απο καθε αλλη φορα, επομενω ειναι φετος να τον δουμε ακομα πιο εντυπωσιακό!!!

----------


## NASSER

Την αλλη βδομαδα 13-14 Αυγουστου στο Dallas θα ειναι η επομενη συμμετοχη του Μανωλη!
Ηδη ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και αρκετα πιο βαρης! Επισης ειναι πολυ ευδιάθετος και ετοιμος για τον αγωνα!!!

Καλη επιτυχια Μανωλη!!!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

O Mανωλης ειναι οντως ενας αθλητης με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης,καλυτερα θα του ταιριαζε το επιθετο ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ.Εκτος απο τις συμβουλες προπονησης και διατροφης,συνεχως μας υπενθυμιζει πως πρεπει να σκεφτεται ενας αθλητης αλλα και ποιες ειναι οι σωστες κινησεις και τα βηματα που πρεπει να κανουμε σ'αυτον τον χωρο.Προσωπικα δεν εχω γνωρισει πιο συνειδητοποιημενο ανθρωπο και τοσο αφιερωμενο στο ΒΒ οσο ο Μανωλης!Και οπως εχουμε δει στα βιντεο-συνεντευξεις που εδωσε στον ΝΑΣΣΕΡ,ο Μανωλης τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια(ειναι ο μονος)με σκοπο να αφυπνισει κυριως τους νεους αθλητες του χωρου,ελπιζοντας σε ενα καλυτερο μελλον του αγαπημενου μας αθληματος στην Ελλαδα.Τετοιους γενναιους καθοδηγητες χρειαζεται το Ελληνικο ΒΒ για να ανεβει επιπεδο,αξιους αντιπροσωπους του αθληματος!
Θελω να του ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια και δυναμη στον αυριανο αγωνα,ο οποιος ειναι απο τους πιο δυσκολους φετος,λογω των αξιολογων συμμετοχων που εχει!
Καλη επιτυχια Μανωλη,εισαι ο νικητης μας!!!

----------


## NASSER

> O Mανωλης ειναι οντως ενας αθλητης με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης,καλυτερα θα του ταιριαζε το επιθετο ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ.Εκτος απο τις συμβουλες προπονησης και διατροφης,συνεχως μας υπενθυμιζει πως πρεπει να σκεφτεται ενας αθλητης αλλα και ποιες ειναι οι σωστες κινησεις και τα βηματα που πρεπει να κανουμε σ'αυτον τον χωρο.Προσωπικα δεν εχω γνωρισει πιο συνειδητοποιημενο ανθρωπο και τοσο αφιερωμενο στο ΒΒ οσο ο Μανωλης!Και οπως εχουμε δει στα βιντεο-συνεντευξεις που εδωσε στον ΝΑΣΣΕΡ,ο Μανωλης τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια(ειναι ο μονος)με σκοπο να αφυπνισει κυριως τους νεους αθλητες του χωρου,ελπιζοντας σε ενα καλυτερο μελλον του αγαπημενου μας αθληματος στην Ελλαδα.Τετοιους γενναιους καθοδηγητες χρειαζεται το Ελληνικο ΒΒ για να ανεβει επιπεδο,αξιους αντιπροσωπους του αθληματος!
> Θελω να του ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια και δυναμη στον αυριανο αγωνα,ο οποιος ειναι απο τους πιο δυσκολους φετος,λογω των αξιολογων συμμετοχων που εχει!
> Καλη επιτυχια Μανωλη,εισαι ο νικητης μας!!!


Καλωσηρθες Μενιο στο φορουμ!!! Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι!!
ΚΑλη επιτυχια στο Μανωλη, που απλα θα πρεπει ναα δειξει καλυτερος απο την προηγουμενη χρονια! Τι θεση θα παρει, δεν εχει σημασια. Φτανει που ειναι νικητης στις καρδιες μας!!!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> O Mανωλης ειναι οντως ενας αθλητης με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης,καλυτερα θα του ταιριαζε το επιθετο ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ.Εκτος απο τις συμβουλες προπονησης και διατροφης,συνεχως μας υπενθυμιζει πως πρεπει να σκεφτεται ενας αθλητης αλλα και ποιες ειναι οι σωστες κινησεις και τα βηματα που πρεπει να κανουμε σ'αυτον τον χωρο.Προσωπικα δεν εχω γνωρισει πιο συνειδητοποιημενο ανθρωπο και τοσο αφιερωμενο στο ΒΒ οσο ο Μανωλης!Και οπως εχουμε δει στα βιντεο-συνεντευξεις που εδωσε στον ΝΑΣΣΕΡ,ο Μανωλης τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια(ειναι ο μονος)με σκοπο να αφυπνισει κυριως τους νεους αθλητες του χωρου,ελπιζοντας σε ενα καλυτερο μελλον του αγαπημενου μας αθληματος στην Ελλαδα.Τετοιους γενναιους καθοδηγητες χρειαζεται το Ελληνικο ΒΒ για να ανεβει επιπεδο,αξιους αντιπροσωπους του αθληματος!
> Θελω να του ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια και δυναμη στον αυριανο αγωνα,ο οποιος ειναι απο τους πιο δυσκολους φετος,λογω των αξιολογων συμμετοχων που εχει!
> Καλη επιτυχια Μανωλη,εισαι ο νικητης μας!!!



Μενιο μηπως εισαι ο ματ-ατζής..??

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Γεια σου ΝΑΣΣΕΡ,πρεπει να σου πω οτι κανεις σπουδαια δουλεια στο bodybuilding.gr,συνεχισε ετσι!
Φιλε Αντωνη εγω ειμαι!
Ειδα καποιες φωτο του Μανωλη πριν,σαφως πιο βελτιωμενος απο περυσι και νομιζω αρκετα πιο ηρεμος.Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι η καλυτερη του εμφανιση θα γινει στις 11 Σεπτεμβριου στην Ισπανια!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mεταφερθηκαν καποια σχόλια που γίναν στο τόπικ του Μανωλη και αφορουσαν τον αγωνα στο Dallas, υπάρχει συγκεκριμενο τόπικ στο Διεθνες bbing*, *IFBB Europa Show Of Champions (Dallas)13-14 Αυγουστου*

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Γεια σου ΝΑΣΣΕΡ,πρεπει να σου πω οτι κανεις σπουδαια δουλεια στο bodybuilding.gr,συνεχισε ετσι!
> Φιλε Αντωνη εγω ειμαι!
> Ειδα καποιες φωτο του Μανωλη πριν,σαφως πιο βελτιωμενος απο περυσι και νομιζω αρκετα πιο ηρεμος.Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι η καλυτερη του εμφανιση θα γινει στις 11 Σεπτεμβριου στην Ισπανια!


Μενιο σε καταλαβα απο το παθος που διακρινω οταν μιλας για τον Μανωλη..
Να΄σαι καλά, ελπιζω να τα ξαναπουμε..

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Μενιο σε καταλαβα απο το παθος που διακρινω οταν μιλας για τον Μανωλη..
> Να΄σαι καλά, ελπιζω να τα ξαναπουμε..


Εννοειται οτι θα τα ξαναπουμε με την πρωτη ευκαιρια Αντωνη!Οσο για τον Μανωλη μονο ετσι θα μπορουσα να μιλησω για εναν τετοιο ανθρωπο,καλλιεργημενο,με ηθος και αθλητικη παιδεια.Ειλικρινα πιστευω πως τετοιες παρουσιες ειναι απαραιτητες για να ανεβει το επιπεδο του Ελληνικου ΒΒ.
Θελω μεσα απο το φορουμ να του ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια στον σημερινο τελικο και να ξερει πως ειναι νικητης για ολους μας!!!Επειδη ετυχε να ειναι απο τα πρωτα ατομα που γνωρισα στο ΒΒ,ειμαι σιγουρος πως πολλοι στη θεση του Μανωλη,αντιμετωπιζοντας τις δικες του δυσκολιες οχι μονο δεν θα επαιζαν σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο αλλα ουτε καν θα πηγαιναν στο γυμναστηριο για προπονηση!Και αυτα τα λεω γιατι διαφοροι κατα καιρους σπευδουν να τον συγκρινουν και να τον κριτικαρουν.Ο Μανωλης αποτελει προτυπο αθλητη αλλα και ανθρωπου!

----------


## Nutrition for you!

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## SPY

πολυ καλός αθλητής απο οτι βλέπω και μετρημένος ,σοβαρος απο όσο εχω δει στις συντεύξεις του.

----------


## Nutrition for you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5LbBQHVA4o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmDWuou_Sgo






[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5LbBQHVA4o"]h5LbBQHVA4o[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmDWuou_Sgo"]pmDWuou_Sgo[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> 



πολύ ωραίες φωτο με τον μιχάλη κεφαλιανό στο στίλ τζίμ , είναι φοβερό γυμναστήριο με τέλεια μηχανήματα έχω κάνει προπόνηση με τον γιάννη ελευθεριάδη και με είχε κάνει εντύπωση καθαρό χάρτ κορ γυμναστήριο 

και εδω ο μανώλης φαίνετε σε καταπληκτική φόρμα εμφανώς βελτιωμένος απο την προηγούμενη συμμετοχή του , σταθερα ανοδικα βήματα κάνει ο μανώλης και αν όλα του πάν καλά θα τον δούμε να πλασάρετε σε όλο και ψηλότερες θέσεις , γιατι το έχει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nutrition for you!

more Pics from Manolis  :02. Shock:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Eμφανώς πιο βελτιωμένος ο Μανώλης σε σχέση με τις περσινές επαγγελματικές εμφανίσεις του.Ας αποτελεί παράδειγμα πρός μίμηση για όλους εμάς,μιάς και ανταγωνίζεται αθλητές οι οποίοι έχουν από πίσω τους μεγάλους χορηγούς και στήριξη,και παρ'όλα αυτά κάποιες φορές δεν εμφανίζονται βελτιωμένοι(το αντίθετο μάλιστα),ενώ ο Μανώλης ακόμη και με τα ελάχιστα μέσα που έχει στη διάθεσή του καταφέρνει να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς και να πετυχαίνει όλο και καλύτερες εμφανίσεις!
Για ορισμένους από εμάς αποτελείς ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ Μανώλη,πάλεψε το με όλη τη δύναμη σου και τα καλύτερα έρχονται γιατί το αξίζεις!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5LbBQHVA4o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmDWuou_Sgo
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5LbBQHVA4o"]h5LbBQHVA4o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...


 
Συγχαρητηρια στον Μανωλη ο οποιος σε καθε αγωνα βαζει ενα κλικ πιο πανω στην συνολικη του εικόνα..Εγω αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει στον Μανωλη ότι δεν τον βαφουν σωστα,το είχαμε σχολιασει και σε αλλο του αγωνα και μαλιστα σε αυτους τους αγωνες δεν σε βαφουν απ΄οτι ξερω οι φίλοι σου αλλα ατομα ειδικα για αυτη την δουλεια...
Επίσης ακομα και τα φωτα της σκηνης τον αδικουν γιατι εδω που τον βλεπω φαινεται ακομα πιο καλος,με το φτωχο μου ματι...
Μονο καλα λόγια εχουμε να πουμε για τον Μανωλη,του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχια τον Σεπτεμβριο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια στον Μανώλη για την βελτίωση που πέτυχε την τελευταία χρονιά. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει με αυτόν τον τρόπο και να τον δούμε ακόμα ψηλότερα. Από μένα πολλά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## manos_

Ειναι πραγματικα εντυπωσιακος και περιμενω να δω ποτε θα ανεβει στο ολυμπια δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι δεν εχει παει ακομα αφου ειναι φοβερος αθλητης και θα σταθει ευκολα εκει.

----------


## Ramrod

> Ειναι πραγματικα εντυπωσιακος και περιμενω να δω ποτε θα ανεβει στο ολυμπια δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι δεν εχει παει ακομα...


+1

----------


## jGod

Mano ειπαμε ημαστε ελληνες αλλα οχι κ ετσι..

----------


## Eddie

> Mano ειπαμε ημαστε ελληνες αλλα οχι κ ετσι..


Τι εννοεις??Οτι δεν αξιζει για ολυμπια η κατι αλλο? :02. Confused2:

----------


## manos_

> Mano ειπαμε ημαστε ελληνες αλλα οχι κ ετσι..


Μπα εγω ειμαι αντικειμενικος ο καραμανλακης ανετα θα σταθει στην σκηνη του ολυμπια μην τρελαθουμε.

----------


## jGod

αποψη σου ειναι κ τη δεχομαι αλλα δεν την υιοθετω διοτι δεν την θεωρω αντικειμενικη..θελει πολλα χρονια κατα την αποψη μου για να πατησει σκηνη olympia.

----------


## Eddie

Δλδ κατι Ronny Rockel κλπ ειναι καλυτεροι απ τον μανωλη??Δε νομιζω.

Συμφωνω με τον Μανο.Αλλο το τι θεση θα παρει,αλλα να ανεβει στη σκηνη του ολουμπια το βλεπω πολυ σωστο και εφικτο.

----------


## JasonBlack

> Δλδ κατι Ronny Rockel κλπ ειναι καλυτεροι απ τον μανωλη??Δε νομιζω.
> 
> Συμφωνω με τον Μανο.Αλλο το τι θεση θα παρει,αλλα να ανεβει στη σκηνη του ολουμπια το βλεπω πολυ σωστο και εφικτο.


O Καραμανλάκης έχει μέλλον μπροστά του και κάποια στιγμή αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα σταθεί στην σκηνή του Olympia.

Έλληνες είμαστε όλοι και να στηρίξουμε τον δικό μας αλλά είπαμε....
ναι ο Ronny Rockel είναι καλύτερος από τον Καραμανλάκη (για τώρα).
Αν δούμε τα κομπάριζον των αγώνων που πήρε μέρος νομίζω ότι και οι πιο έμπειροι θα συμφωνήσουν ότι για πεντάδα δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμος και έχει αγώνα μπροστά του (πόσο μάλλον για τριάδα και πρόκριση στο Ολύμπια).
Δεν διαφωνεί κανείς ότι στο επίπεδο που είναι τώρα μπορεί να σταθεί στην σκηνή του Olympia, όπως και άλλοι που επίσης δεν κέρδισαν πρόκριση.

Ο Καραμανλακης και ο Κεφαλιανός είναι οι μόνοι Έλληνες εκεί έξω που μπορούν να φέρουν θέσεις σε τέτοιους διαγωνισμούς, ο Κεφαλιανός τώρα, ο Καραμανλάκης αργότερα. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο αθλητής αυτός εφόσον επιμείνει πεισματικά αποτελεί το μέλλον του ελληνικού bodybuilding στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## NASSER

> more Pics from Manolis



 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ, ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ!!!
Μονο συγχαρητηρια τεριαζει να λεμε για τα οσα εχει καταφερει ο ΜΑνωλης μεχρι στιγμης, καθως στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της καριερας του το πετυχε μονος του με την υποστηριξη φιλων και ανθρωπων που πιστευουν στον Μανωλη!
Ελληνας μαχητης με ολη τη σημασια των λεξεων και αυτο πιστευω το εχουμε καταλαβει ολοι! Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως σε καποιους αρεσει και σε καποιους δεν αρεσει... και μαλλον αρκετοι τον ζηλεψαν... αλλα οτι και να κανουν τον ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΜΑνωλη δεν μπορουν να τον φτασουν! 

Προσωπικα θα προσπαθησω να πραγματοποιησω με τον Μανωλη και αλλη συνεντευξη μετα τον αγωνα της Ισπανιας, γιατι θα πρεπει να δωθουν απαντησεις σε πολλα... σε καποιους... και να τοποθετηθει για τα οσα εγιναν για το χρονο που περασε. 

Μανωλη μπραβο σου και παλι, συνεχισε δυναμικα για τον αγωνα τις Ισπανιας  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ καλο!!!

Μπραβο Νασσερ :03. Thumb up: 

Προχθες πηγα στο μαγαζι του αλλα ελλειπε για τους αγωνες,οταν ξαναπαω θες να του δωσω χαιρετησματα?Μολις μπηκα θυμηθηκα εσενα με τη συνεντευξη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ, ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ!!!
> Μονο συγχαρητηρια τεριαζει να λεμε για τα οσα εχει καταφερει ο ΜΑνωλης μεχρι στιγμης, καθως στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της καριερας του το πετυχε μονος του με την υποστηριξη φιλων και ανθρωπων που πιστευουν στον Μανωλη!
> Ελληνας μαχητης με ολη τη σημασια των λεξεων και αυτο πιστευω το εχουμε καταλαβει ολοι! Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως σε καποιους αρεσει και σε καποιους δεν αρεσει... και μαλλον αρκετοι τον ζηλεψαν... αλλα οτι και να κανουν τον ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΜΑνωλη δεν μπορουν να τον φτασουν! 
> 
> Προσωπικα θα προσπαθησω να πραγματοποιησω με τον Μανωλη και αλλη συνεντευξη μετα τον αγωνα της Ισπανιας, γιατι θα πρεπει να δωθουν απαντησεις σε πολλα... σε καποιους... και να τοποθετηθει για τα οσα εγιναν για το χρονο που περασε. 
> 
> Μανωλη μπραβο σου και παλι, συνεχισε δυναμικα για τον αγωνα τις Ισπανιας


Τα πράγματα είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως τα γράφεις ΝΑΣΣΕΡ!Πολύ καλός ο Ronnie Rockel(όπως αναφέρθηκε πιό πάνω),αλλά ας μήν ξεχνάμε την στήριξη που έχει τόσα χρόνια,και όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το επίπεδο του ΒΒ στην Γερμανία είναι μακράν ανώτερο σε σχέση με αυτό της Ελλάδας.Ο Μανώλης τόσα χρόνια παλεύει μόνος του και μόνο το τελευταίο διάστημα κατάφερε να έχει μια μικρή βοήθεια από την PHD-Hellas Team,και όλοι μπορούμε να δούμε ότι έχει κάνει άλματα βελτίωσης!Βλέπετε ότι το "καλούπι" του σώματός του είναι κορυφαίο,έχει απίστευτο σχήμα!Αν ο Μανώλης πετύχει μία αξιοσέβαστη χορηγία,τότε σε 2 χρόνια θα χτυπάει καλές θέσεις παντού και εννοείται ότι θα παίζει στο Olympia!Αλλά όταν μερικοί από εμάς "κράζουμε" την νοοτροπία ορισμένων εδώ στην Ελλάδα,κάποιοι πέφτουν να μας φάνε!Και αν δεν αρχίσουν να αλλάζουν λίγο τα δρώμενα στο Ελληνικό ΒΒ,θα πάνε "χαμένοι" πολλοί αξιόλογοι αθλητές μας!Και όλα αυτά γιατί τόσα χρόνια στηρίζουμε και βοηθούμε λάθος άτομα,που ασχολήθηκαν με το ΒΒ μόνο και μόνο για να πλουτίσουν και να βγάλουν κέρδος από εμάς τους ΒΒερς πλήν όμως τα άτομα αυτά δεν επιστρέφουν τίποτα στο ΒΒ,δηλαδή σε μάς,διότι εμείς αποτελούμε το ΒΒ!
Τέλος,θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω ΝΑΣΣΕΡ να κάνεις αυτή την νέα συνέντυξη με τον Μανώλη γιατί είμαι σίγουρος πως έχει πολλά να μας πεί!
Μανώλη καλή δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια στην πορεία για την Ισπανία,είμαστε μαζί σου!

----------


## manos_

Ρε παιδια εγω δεν ειπα για πενταδα ουτε καν ειπα οτι θα σταθει στο υψος του ο ανθρωπος στην σκηνη του ολυμπια με αξιοπρεπεια για την ελλαδα και την παρτη του πανω απο ολα γιατι η ελλαδα δεν νομιζω να τον βοηθησε να φτασει εκει το εκανε φτυνοντας αιμα και χαλοντας χρημα δικο του.Οπως και να χει εγω τον εχω σαν κορυφαιο ελληνα αυτη την στιγμη και τον θαυμαζω.

----------


## ioannis1

ο μανωλης μαζι με τον μιχαλη αυτη την στιγμη αντικειμενικα πλεον ανηκει στους κορυφαιους του αθληματος στον κοσμο.αυτη ειναι η αληθεια. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Ρε παιδια εγω δεν ειπα για πενταδα ουτε καν ειπα οτι θα σταθει στο υψος του ο ανθρωπος στην σκηνη του ολυμπια με αξιοπρεπεια για την ελλαδα και την παρτη του πανω απο ολα γιατι η ελλαδα δεν νομιζω να τον βοηθησε να φτασει εκει το εκανε φτυνοντας αιμα και χαλοντας χρημα δικο του.Οπως και να χει εγω τον εχω σαν κορυφαιο ελληνα αυτη την στιγμη και τον θαυμαζω.


Όλα αυτά που γράφεις είναι πραγματικότητα και συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης είναι ο κορυφαίος Έλληνας αθλητής αυτή τη στιγμή!Όσοι από εμάς τον γνωρίζουμε μπορούμε με σιγουριά να πούμε ότι κάνει μια τεράστια προσπάθεια έχοντας ελάχιστα μέσα στη διάθεσή του!Παιδιά να μη γελιόμαστε μεταξύ μας,ποιά είναι η στήριξη στον Μανώλη τόσα χρόνια???Ούτε οι συνάνθρωποί του στον Βόλο δεν τον στηρίζουν,λένε: "Εντάξει,αυτός κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες στην Αμερική,έχει ένα κάρο λεφτά"!!!Πλάκα κάνουμε???Κάποιος πιο παλιά του είχε υποσχεθεί βοήθεια και ξέρετε ποιά ήταν αυτή??Του έστειλε ένα κουτί πρωτείνη(το οποίο είχε σπάσει στη μεταφορά και εφόσον δεν μπορούσε να το πουλήσει,το έστειλε στον Μανώλη και καλά για βοήθεια)!!!Καλά κοροιδευόμαστε εδώ πέρα???Και ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος έχει πλουτίσει από το ΒΒ!Το ξέρετε όμως ότι ο Μανώλης στηρίζει όλους τους αθλητές που προετοιμάζει,ας μη μπώ σε λεπτομέρειες!Και αυτό το κάνει γιατί θέλει να βοηθήσει,ενώ ο ίδιος δεν βοηθήθηκε!Θέλει να δει το Ελληνικό ΒΒ να ανεβαίνει πιο ψηλά γιατί ο ίδιος έχει δώσει τα πάντα,όλη του η ζωή είναι αφιερωμένη στο ΒΒ!
Γι'αυτό λέω και θα συνεχίσω να λέω ότι πρέπει να στηρίζουμε τέτοιους αθλητές και όχι όσους εκμεταλλεύονται εμάς τους ΒΒερς για να πάρουν ακριβά σπίτια, αυτοκίνητα,μοτοσυκλέτες και να ανεβάζουν τον δείκτη της ζυγαριάς τους τρώγοντας πιτόγυρα και πίτσες ενώ εμείς ΨΟΦΑΜΕ στη δίαιτα και την αερόβια πρωί-βράδυ!
Αυτά θα ήθελα να τα βλέπουν κυρίως τα νέα άτομα που μπαίνουν στο χώρο μας,μήπως και έχουμε ένα καλύτερο μέλλον!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Χτές είδα τον Μανώλη και συζητήσαμε για αρκετά θέματα!Έχει πολύ καλή διάθεση,είναι ορεξάτος και έτοιμος για μάχη!Πραγματικά είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση με ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ μέγεθος και πολύ γραμμωμένος!Ό,τι και να πώ θα είναι λίγο για αυτόν τον αθλητή!Έχει σκοπό να κατέβει στο Ισπανικό Grand Prix σε ακόμη καλύτερη κατάσταση από το ESS,διορθώνοντας κάποιες λεπτομέρειες!Επίσης,στο εξωτερικό δεν κάνει μόνο τους αγώνες που όλοι βλέπουμε,αλλά κάνει και μεγάλες προσπάθειες και συζητήσεις στοχεύοντας στην ανάδειξη του Ελληνικού ΒΒ,οργανώνοντας κάποια πράγματα που θα δούμε στο μέλλον εδώ!Ας ευχηθούμε οι προσπάθειες αυτές να αποδώσουν καρπούς,μιάς και όλα αυτά τα κάνει με δική του πρωτοβουλία!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

> Χτές είδα τον Μανώλη και συζητήσαμε για αρκετά θέματα!Έχει πολύ καλή διάθεση,είναι ορεξάτος και έτοιμος για μάχη!Πραγματικά είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση με ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ μέγεθος και πολύ γραμμωμένος!Ό,τι και να πώ θα είναι λίγο για αυτόν τον αθλητή!Έχει σκοπό να κατέβει στο Ισπανικό Grand Prix σε ακόμη καλύτερη κατάσταση από το ESS,διορθώνοντας κάποιες λεπτομέρειες!Επίσης,στο εξωτερικό δεν κάνει μόνο τους αγώνες που όλοι βλέπουμε,αλλά κάνει και μεγάλες προσπάθειες και συζητήσεις στοχεύοντας στην ανάδειξη του Ελληνικού ΒΒ,οργανώνοντας κάποια πράγματα που θα δούμε στο μέλλον εδώ!Ας ευχηθούμε οι προσπάθειες αυτές να αποδώσουν καρπούς,μιάς και όλα αυτά τα κάνει με δική του πρωτοβουλία!



Πολυ θετικα τα νεα Μένιο. Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να εχει καλη διαθεση και να ειναι ορεξατος!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Πολυ καλο!!!
> 
> Μπραβο Νασσερ
> 
> Προχθες πηγα στο μαγαζι του αλλα ελλειπε για τους αγωνες,οταν ξαναπαω θες να του δωσω χαιρετησματα?Μολις μπηκα θυμηθηκα εσενα με τη συνεντευξη


Eddie υπαρχουν και τα τηλεφωνα  :01. Smile: 
Οταν ξανα πας και ειναι εκει απαλα μπορεις να του πεις πως τον γνωρισες απο το φορουμ. Εχεις και την ευκαιρια να εχεις σωστη καθοδήγηση στο Βόλο!

----------


## Eddie

> Eddie υπαρχουν και τα τηλεφωνα 
> Οταν ξανα πας και ειναι εκει απαλα μπορεις να του πεις πως τον γνωρισες απο το φορουμ. Εχεις και την ευκαιρια να εχεις σωστη καθοδήγηση στο Βόλο!


Α οκ,δεν ηξερα!

Και φυσικα θα γινει απαλα οτι γινει,αν και αφου μιλατε δεν υπαρχει λογος.Τον Μανωλη τον παρακολουθω χρονια,απλα δεν ειχε τυχει να παω στο μαγαζι του.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Α οκ,δεν ηξερα!
> 
> Και φυσικα θα γινει απαλα οτι γινει,αν και αφου μιλατε δεν υπαρχει λογος.Τον Μανωλη τον παρακολουθω χρονια,απλα δεν ειχε τυχει να παω στο μαγαζι του.


Φίλε μή χάνεις χρόνο και πήγαινε αμέσως να τον γνωρίσεις μετά τον αγώνα στην Ισπανία,είναι πολύ ευγενικός και καλός άνθρωπος,με τεράστια αγάπη για το ΒΒ.Αυτό φαίνεται άλλωστε και από την εκπληκτική σωματική του κατάσταση.Σίγουρα μπορεί να σου δώσει χρήσιμες συμβουλές σε ο,τι χρειαστείς.Ειδικά εσείς οι Βολιώτες είσαστε πολύ τυχεροί(για να μήν το πώ κάπως αλλιώς)που έχετε έναν τέτοιο κορυφαίο αθλητή στην πόλη σας,άν ήταν στην Καρδίτσα που μένω εγώ,μάλλον θα είχα κατασκηνώσει έξω από το μαγαζί του!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> Φίλε μή χάνεις χρόνο και πήγαινε αμέσως να τον γνωρίσεις μετά τον αγώνα στην Ισπανία,είναι πολύ ευγενικός και καλός άνθρωπος,με τεράστια αγάπη για το ΒΒ.Αυτό φαίνεται άλλωστε και από την εκπληκτική σωματική του κατάσταση.Σίγουρα μπορεί να σου δώσει χρήσιμες συμβουλές σε ο,τι χρειαστείς.Ειδικά εσείς οι Βολιώτες είσαστε πολύ τυχεροί(για να μήν το πώ κάπως αλλιώς)που έχετε έναν τέτοιο κορυφαίο αθλητή στην πόλη σας,άν ήταν στην Καρδίτσα που μένω εγώ,μάλλον θα είχα κατασκηνώσει έξω από το μαγαζί του!!!


Χααχαχα εννοειται θα ξαναπαω γιατι 1ον μου αρεσε το κλιμα στο μαγαζι και το παιδι που δουλευει φαινεται πολυ ενταξει,επισης εχει καλες εταιριες.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Χααχαχα εννοειται θα ξαναπαω γιατι 1ον μου αρεσε το κλιμα στο μαγαζι και το παιδι που δουλευει φαινεται πολυ ενταξει,επισης εχει καλες εταιριες.


O Παντελής που δουλεύει στο μαγαζί είναι πολύ καλός αθλητής,παίρνει μέρος σε αγώνες κερδίζοντας αθλητές με μεγάλη πορεία στον χώρο και επίσης έχει αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω σε όλα τα θέματα του ΒΒ.Με δάσκαλο τον Μανώλη εννοείται πως έτσι θα ήταν τα πράγματα.Επίσης θα δείς και μόνος σου ότι έχει από τις χαμηλότερες τιμές που υπάρχουν Πανελληνίως στα καταστήματα συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής(λίγη διαφήμιση επιβάλλεται)!!! :05. Hantel:

----------


## Eddie

> O Παντελής που δουλεύει στο μαγαζί είναι πολύ καλός αθλητής,παίρνει μέρος σε αγώνες κερδίζοντας αθλητές με μεγάλη πορεία στον χώρο και επίσης έχει αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω σε όλα τα θέματα του ΒΒ.Με δάσκαλο τον Μανώλη εννοείται πως έτσι θα ήταν τα πράγματα.Επίσης θα δείς και μόνος σου ότι έχει από τις χαμηλότερες τιμές που υπάρχουν Πανελληνίως στα καταστήματα συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής(λίγη διαφήμιση επιβάλλεται)!!!


Axaxxxax ναι,ετσι ειναι απ οτι φαινεται. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## docmar

Εμενα παντως θα μου αρκουσε να εβλεπα τον Μανωλη σε κατασταση τετοια που να του επιτρεπει να "παιζει" οποτε εμφανιζεται στις πρωτες θεσεις τετοιον πολυ δυνατων επαγγελματικων αγωνων.

Αν εχει την υπομονη και οι καταστασεις του το επιτρεψουν να συνεχισει δυνατα για ενα η το πολυ 2 ακομη χρονια,.....αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω θα γινει στα σιγουρα.

Σε αυτο τον αγωνα, πραγματικα ανήκε σε αυτο το line up,....ηταν πολυ συγκινητικο να το βλεπω αυτο, ασχετα με την θεση που του δωσαν, που σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αντιπροσωπευει το επιπεδο που ειχε εκεινες τις δυο μερες.


Στα αληθεια δεν πολυσκεφτομαι το olympia,....

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Εμενα παντως θα μου αρκουσε να εβλεπα τον Μανωλη σε κατασταση τετοια που να του επιτρεπει να "παιζει" οποτε εμφανιζεται στις πρωτες θεσεις τετοιον πολυ δυνατων επαγγελματικων αγωνων.
> 
> Αν εχει την υπομονη και οι καταστασεις του το επιτρεψουν να συνεχισει δυνατα για ενα η το πολυ 2 ακομη χρονια,.....αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω θα γινει στα σιγουρα.
> 
> Σε αυτο τον αγωνα, πραγματικα ανήκε σε αυτο το line up,....ηταν πολυ συγκινητικο να το βλεπω αυτο, ασχετα με την θεση που του δωσαν, που σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αντιπροσωπευει το επιπεδο που ειχε εκεινες τις δυο μερες.
> 
> 
> Στα αληθεια δεν πολυσκεφτομαι το olympia,....


Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα γράφεις!Αυτό ανέφερα και εγώ πιο πάνω,αν έχει την απαραίτητη υποστήριξη τότε σε 2 χρόνια θα έχει ένα από τα πιό εντυπωσιακά σώματα στη σκηνή!Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν,ένα σώμα τέτοιου επιπέδου έχει αυξημένες ανάγκες συντήρησης,σκεφτείται πόσο αυξάνονται οι ανάγκες τώρα που είναι σε φάση συνεχούς βελτίωσης!Όταν αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ στο Φόρουμ το έκανα με σκοπό να παρουσιάζω τα γεγονότα όπως πραγματικά έχουν,γι'αυτό σε ένα προηγούμενο πόστ μου είπα πως αν ήταν άλλος στη θέση του Μανώλη,αντιμετωπίζοντας τις ίδιες δυσκολίες,όχι μόνο δεν θα έπαιζε στο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο,αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα πήγαινε στο γυμναστήριο να κάνει προπόνηση!Άν εγώ χρειάζομαι 1.000 ευρώ μηνιαίως για την προετοιμασία μου,τότε ο Μανώλης χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον τα 3πλάσια!Γι'αυτό επιμένω όταν λέω πως ο άνθρωπος αυτός θα πρέπει να αποτελεί πρότυπο για όλους εμάς,που ενδεχομένως τα παρατάμε μπροστά σε μία δυσκολία!Έχω ακούσει κάποιους να λένε "μου τελείωσε η πρωτείνη,δεν πάω για προπόνηση"!Λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλα παιδιά,αρκεί να αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε και να θέλουμε να βελτιωθούμε,διαφορετικά η επίτευξη των στόχων μας απλά θα παραμείνει ένα μακρινό όνειρο!
Μανώλη συνέχισε για όσους από εμάς σε πιστεύουμε και μας δίνεις δύναμη και κουράγιο να συνεχίζουμε κι εμείς και να ξεπερνάμε κάθε εμπόδιο,όπως κάνεις κι εσύ!Καλή επιτυχία στην Ισπανία,δώσε τη μάχη σου!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης προετοιμαζεται πυρετωδως για τον αγωνα της Ισπανιας,ευελπιστώντας σε μια πολυ καλή εμφανιση,λίγες μερες μενουν.
Βρηκα μερικες φωτο από το facebook,πολυ καλες,άπό τον προηγούμενο του αγωνα !!










Με τον George Farah





Με τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο





Με τον Branch Warren

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης προετοιμαζεται πυρετωδως για τον αγωνα της Ισπανιας,ευελπιστώντας σε μια πολυ καλή εμφανιση,λίγες μερες μενουν.
> Βρηκα μερικες φωτο από το facebook,πολυ καλες,άπό τον προηγούμενο του αγωνα !!


φ-ο-β-ε-ρ-ο-ς  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

πραγματικα απιστευτος.

μπραβο!!!

----------


## thanasis reaction

τελειος!!!μπραβο! :02. Shock:

----------


## Paco

Mανωλη go for it ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Δυο φωτο που μου αρεσουν πολυ!!

----------


## Nutrition for you!

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

Κι άλλο! Κι άλλο....

----------


## spirospros

οτι και να λεμε ειναι τελειος στα παντα - το μειων του για το αθλημα ειναι το υψος του . απο κοντα που τον εχω συναντηση εχω μεινει  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## manosvdm

τεραστιος :05. Posing: 

αλλα και τα μωρα πισω δεξια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> τεραστιος
> 
> αλλα και τα μωρα πισω δεξια





> Ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης προετοιμαζεται πυρετωδως για τον αγωνα της Ισπανιας,ευελπιστώντας σε μια πολυ καλή εμφανιση,λίγες μερες μενουν.
> Βρηκα μερικες φωτο από το facebook,πολυ καλες,άπό τον προηγούμενο του αγωνα !!



Μαλλού σαυτη τη φωτο εννοείς τα ''μωρά''  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## manosvdm

τα θυλικα μωρα εννοω στην αλλη :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :04. Box:  :04. Box:  :04. Box:  :04. Box:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Χτές πήγαμε στο Βόλο με έναν φίλο να δούμε τον Μανώλη!Όταν έκλεισε το μαγαζί του πήγαμε στο γυμναστήριο για να κάνει μία από τις τελευταίες προπονήσεις της προετοιμασίας του για το Ισπανικό Grand Prix.Είναι ήδη έτοιμος και τώρα απλά προσπαθεί να διατηρηθεί μέχρι τη στιγμή του αγώνα.Παιδιά,απλά είναι ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ!(Νικολάκη για σένα αυτό:θα τρομάάάάάξεις!!!)Παντού κόντρες και ενώ πολλοί αθλητές την τελευταία εβδομάδα πρίν τον αγώνα είναι όπως λέμε εμείς flat,ο Μανώλης είναι όλη τη μέρα γεμάτος και πρησμένος σαν να έχει κάνει προπόνηση! :02. Shock: 
Όπως μου είπε,αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι πλέον έχει μάθει καλά το σώμα του και γνωρίζει τί πρέπει να κάνει,μιάς και ποτέ δεν είχε προπονητή και διατροφολόγο(όπως έχουν σχεδόν όλοι οι επαγγελματίες)!Το παράπονο που μου εξέφρασε είναι ότι δεν έχει έναν δικό του έμπιστο άνθρωπο να είναι κοντά του τις δύσκολες ώρες του αγώνα και να κανονίζει τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες,όπως επίσης να τον εμψυχώνει και να κάνει τυχόν διορθώσεις στο ποζάρισμα την ώρα των συγκρίσεων(comparison).
Ένα πολύ θετικό στοιχείο είναι ότι το ταξίδι για τη Μαδρίτη είναι μόνο 2 ώρες,αρκετά σύντομο σε σχέση με τις πολύωρες πτήσεις για την Αμερική(ένα σημείο στο οποίο οι Αμερικανοί αθλητές κυρίως,επωφελούνται,μιάς και δεν υποβάλουν το σώμα τους στο στρές του ταξιδιού αυτού).
Καλή δύναμη Μανώλη,πάμε για μάχη!!! :05. Biceps: 
-The Fallen Army-

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι μια πιο παλια φωτογραφια του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη μαζι με τον Μανωλη Τζινιδη.

----------


## NASSER

> Kαι μια πιο παλια φωτογραφια του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη μαζι με τον Μανωλη Τζινιδη.


Εδω ειναι σε διασυλλογικο αγωνα στη Κατερινη το 2004 οπου και εδω ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης ηταν γενικος νικητης, ενω ο Μανωλης Τζινιδης IFBB PRO, παρουσιαστηκε ως guest!

----------


## NASSER

Μανωλης και Docmar (Γιωργος Μαραβας)



2004 στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα IFBB στη Βουλγαρια οπoυ ο Μανωλης κερδισε τη κατηγορια του.

----------


## docmar

χα χα χα χα,.....ωραια foto.
Περασανε τα χρονια.....
Ησουν και εσυ εκει φιλε θυμαμαι.
Τι φαγητο ειχε κανει σε εκεινο τον αγωνα ο Μανωλης!!! δυσκολευομουνα να τον κραταω οταν ετρωγε για να μην φουσκωνει.
Νομιζω ειχε ζυγιστει 107 κιλα και ηταν σε αριστη κατασταση και φορμα γενικα.
Ωραιος αγωνας, τρομερη εντυπωση ειχε κανει τοτε ο Μανωλης,..και στους ξενους και στους Ελληνες.

Την επομενη χρονια, στο τελευταιο αγωνα που καναμε  μαζι, το βαλκανικο στην Αθηνα( 1ος βαρια και γενικος νικητης), ζυγιστηκε 113,....θυμαμαι τα προσωπα των συναθλητων του στην κατηγορια του, οταν τον εβλεπαν και ανακοινωνε το βαρος του ο υπευθυνος.....

Καλη επιτυχια να εχει τωρα στην Ισπανια.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> ...Την επομενη χρονια, στο τελευταιο αγωνα που καναμε  μαζι, το βαλκανικο στην Αθηνα( 1ος βαρια και γενικος νικητης), ζυγιστηκε 113,....θυμαμαι τα προσωπα των συναθλητων του στην κατηγορια του, οταν τον εβλεπαν και ανακοινωνε το βαρος του ο υπευθυνος.....
> 
> Καλη επιτυχια να εχει τωρα στην Ισπανια.


Πραγματικά Γιώργο,πρέπει να τους έπεσε η γλώσσα στο πάτωμα τότε!!! :01. Razz: 
Εγώ τον επισκέφτηκα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και πήγαμε στο γυμναστήριο για να κάνει την προτελευταία προπόνησή του...Τί να σου λέω,έπαθα πλάκα,120 κιλά και παντού κόντρες,πολύ μάζα!!!Ήταν ήδη έτοιμος και απλά περίμενε την ημέρα του αγώνα.Πάντως τον είδα πολύ πιό άνετο και χαλαρό σε σχέση με τους προηγούμενους αγώνες,επειδή είναι τελειομανής αγχώνεται μερικές φορές αλλά τώρα τον είδα πιο ριλάξ!Κυρίως αγχώνεται για το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι κάποιος δικός του μαζί του να τον βοηθάει τις τελευταίες στιγμές πρίν τη σκηνή,εκτός από την κοπέλα του.Σήμερα το μεσημέρι νομίζω έφυγε για την Ισπανία!
Καλή επιτυχία ΚΤΗΝΟΣ,είμαστε μαζί σου πάντα ρε ΑΔΕΡΦΕ και μακάρι στους επόμενους αγώνες σου να είμαστε και κυριολεκτικά δίπλα σου για ο,τι χρειαστείς!!!
Εσύ είσαι πάντα δίπλα μας και σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα,θα έρθει η στιγμή να στο ανταποδώσουμε έμπρακτα κι εμείς!
Πάμε δυνατά Μανώλη,είσαι νικητής ο,τι και να γίνει!!!Και σε εμάς προσωπικά δεν έχεις να αποδείξεις τίποτα,ξέρουμε ποιός είσαι!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανωλη :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μανωλης αποψε αναχωρει για Ισπανια. Ειναι σε καταπληκτικη φορμα, σε τελεια ψυχολογια και αυτα ειναι αρκετα για την ωρα. Αμα πετυχει και τη φορμα που θελει επι σκηνης, θα ειναι ικανοποιημενος για φετος. Η θεση δεν εχει καμια σημασια!

Καλη επιτυχία ΜΑΝΩΛΗ!!!

----------


## NASSER

> χα χα χα χα,.....ωραια foto.
> Περασανε τα χρονια.....
> Ησουν και εσυ εκει φιλε θυμαμαι.
> Τι φαγητο ειχε κανει σε εκεινο τον αγωνα ο Μανωλης!!! δυσκολευομουνα να τον κραταω οταν ετρωγε για να μην φουσκωνει.
> Νομιζω ειχε ζυγιστει 107 κιλα και ηταν σε αριστη κατασταση και φορμα γενικα.
> Ωραιος αγωνας, τρομερη εντυπωση ειχε κανει τοτε ο Μανωλης,..και στους ξενους και στους Ελληνες.
> 
> Την επομενη χρονια, στο τελευταιο αγωνα που καναμε  μαζι, το βαλκανικο στην Αθηνα( 1ος βαρια και γενικος νικητης), ζυγιστηκε 113,....θυμαμαι τα προσωπα των συναθλητων του στην κατηγορια του, οταν τον εβλεπαν και ανακοινωνε το βαρος του ο υπευθυνος.....
> 
> Καλη επιτυχια να εχει τωρα στην Ισπανια.



Γιωργο ποσταρα την φωτο που εισαι με τον Μανωλη για γουρι!! Ξερεις πολυ καλα πως εκεινος ο αγωνας, λογο κουρασης ειχε βαρυτητα στο τελικο αποτελεσμα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Από τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες που έμαθα για τον Μανώλη,βρίσκεται στα 119 κιλά και δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμη την υπερπλήρωση υδατανθράκων,λογικά μετά το γέμισμα θα ανέβει πάνω από τα 120 κιλά!Προσωπικά ελπίζω ότι θα έχει λίγο καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση στην Ισπανία μιας και είναι Ευρωπαίος αθλητής και οι κριτές δίνουν περισσότερο χώρο στους αθλητές μας για να αποδείξουν την αξία τους,σε αντίθεση με την Αμερική όπου εκεί,κατά την γνώμη μου, ευννοούνται λιγάκι οι Αμερικάνοι ΒΒερς.
Καλή επιτυχία και πάλι στον Μανώλη,πάλεψε δυνατά φίλε! :05. Biceps:

----------


## mg_24

119kg...........τι υψος εχει ο Καραμανλακης??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> 119kg...........τι υψος εχει ο Καραμανλακης???


Αν δε κανω λαθος 1.87,ενα ποντο +-.

----------


## Ramrod

> Αν δε κανω λαθος 1.87,ενα ποντο +-.


Ίσα είμαστε! :01. Mr. Green: 
Με περνάει βέβαια καμια 40αριά κιλά....

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## GetBig

1.87 είναι ο Μανώλης, και αυτή τη φορά ελπίζω να μην δημιουργηθεί κανένα πρόβλημα με το χρώμα που είχε στο Dallas και το οποίο του στέρησε θέσεις σίγουρα.. Καλή επιτυχία Μανώλη !

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

Kalh epituxia ston Manolh sthn Ispania!!!

----------


## docmar

Ναι,...δεν τιθεται θεμα για ενα ποντο,...εκει κοντα ειναι, απλως φαινεται λογω κατασκευης και λογω αναπτυξης πια, πολυ πιο ψηλος απο οτι ειναι.

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.

----------


## NASSER

Στην τελευταια επικοινωνία με τον Μανώλη, ζυγιζει ηδη 120 κιλά, ειναι στη φάση της υδατανθράκωσης και ολα του πάνε πολύ καλά!!!
Αυριο προκρηματικοι στις 5.00 μμ και τελικοι γυρω στις 8.00

Υπαρχουν και άλλα καλά νέα απο Ισπανία...!!! Ο Μανώλης ηταν παρόν σαυτά και θα νακοινωθουν στο ανάλογο τόπικ!!!

Προς το παρόν, ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ! ! !  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nive

Παιδιά θα σκίσει...το παλικάρι είναι απίστευτος.
Καλή επιτυχία... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Χτές είδα 2 φωτογραφίες του Μανώλη,είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση,πολύ γραμμωμένος και σκληρός!Εμφανώς πολύ πιο βελτιωμένος από τον τελευταίο του αγώνα στο Dallas!Προσωπικά,θεωρώ ότι θα κάνει καλύτερη εμφάνιση σήμερα στην Ισπανία!
Πάνω τους Μανώλη,πάμε δυνατά!!! :05. Biceps:

----------


## NASSER

Στη Δέκατη θεση ο Mανώλης με μια φοβερή εμφάνιση και λιγο αδικημένος!
Κανονικά δικαιούταν την έβδομη θεση και με δυσκολία την όγδοη!

Μανώλη είμαστε πολυ περήφανοι για σένα!!! Συγχαρητήρια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Φωτο πριν τον αγώνα.

----------


## NASSER

> Στην τελευταια επικοινωνία με τον Μανώλη, ζυγιζει ηδη 120 κιλά, ειναι στη φάση της υδατανθράκωσης και ολα του πάνε πολύ καλά!!!
> Αυριο προκρηματικοι στις 5.00 μμ και τελικοι γυρω στις 8.00
> 
> Υπαρχουν και άλλα καλά νέα απο Ισπανία...!!! Ο Μανώλης ηταν παρόν σαυτά και θα ανακοινωθούν στο ανάλογο τόπικ!!!
> 
> Προς το παρόν, ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ! ! !

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Οι παραπανω κυριοι ποιοι ειναι Νασσερ.. ?? (εκτος απο τον κ.Παπαντωνη..)

----------


## NASSER

> Οι παραπανω κυριοι ποιοι ειναι Νασσερ.. ?? (εκτος απο τον κ.Παπαντωνη..)



Aπο αριστερα William Tierney (IFBB General Secretary), 
Raffael Santoja (IFBB President).

Μπορεις να ενημερωθεις επιπλεον εδω:
*OLYMPUS ELITE PRO* 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=10553 και 
*PhD Hellas Team 2010-2011*
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...585#post238585

----------


## beefmeup

καλα νασσερ,πηγα να βαλω τα κλαματα με τις φοτο του μανωλη,πριν τον αγωνα που ποσταρες πιο πανω..

γρανιτης λεμε..

----------


## NASSER

> καλα νασσερ,πηγα να βαλω τα κλαματα με τις φοτο του μανωλη,πριν τον αγωνα που ποσταρες πιο πανω..
> 
> γρανιτης λεμε..



O Μανώλης εχει πλεον περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση καθως εχει μαθει καλα το σωμα του! 
Εχει ορεξη και δυνατοτητες να βελτιωθει ακομα περισσότερο! 
Ηδη μετα απο ενα χρονο ειναι αρκετα πιο βαρύς, ποιοτικός και με αναλογιες που αρεσουν!

----------


## vAnY

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock: πραγματικα ο Μανωλης ειναι τρομακτικα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  καλος, απορω γιατι βγηκε 10ος..... :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

> πραγματικα ο Μανωλης ειναι τρομακτικα καλος, απορω γιατι βγηκε 10ος.....



Δεν έχει σημασία ο προορισμός αλλά η διαδρομή  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  
Ο ιδιος ειναι ικανοποιημενος με το αποτελεσμα, καθως ειναι ο πιο αυστηρος κριτης του εαυτου του.

----------


## beefmeup

> Ο ιδιος ειναι ικανοποιημενος με το αποτελεσμα, καθως ειναι ο πιο αυστηρος κριτης του εαυτου του.


ετσι.

----------


## vAnY

> *Δεν έχει σημασία ο προορισμός αλλά η διαδρομή*  
> Ο ιδιος ειναι ικανοποιημενος με το αποτελεσμα, καθως ειναι ο πιο αυστηρος κριτης του εαυτου του.


  :03. Clap: ετσι ειναι, γιατι πρωτα απ ολα το κανεις για τον εαυτο σου, κι αν εχεις εκπληρωσει τους προσωπικους στοχους σου οπως εδω ο Μανωλης, τα αλλα ειναι λεπτομεριες.... :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> 


Σε αυτη την φωτο τα σπαει ο Μανωλης !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Εδω θελω να πω μια προσωπικη αποψη,ο Μανωλης ειναι σε πολυ καταλληλη ηλικια για επαγγελματιας,ειναι 34 χρ και εχει αρκετα χρονια μπροστα του ετσι ώστε  να εχει μια ανοδικη πορεια!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Aπο αριστερα William Tierney (IFBB General Secretary), 
> Raffael Santoja (IFBB President).
> 
> Μπορεις να ενημερωθεις επιπλεον εδω:
> *OLYMPUS ELITE PRO* 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=10553 και 
> *PhD Hellas Team 2010-2011*
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...585#post238585


οκ ευχαριστω...

----------


## charchar

> Σε αυτη την φωτο τα σπαει ο Μανωλης !!
> Εδω θελω να πω μια προσωπικη αποψη,ο Μανωλης ειναι σε πολυ καταλληλη ηλικια για επαγγελματιας,ειναι 34 χρ και εχει αρκετα χρονια μπροστα του ετσι ώστε  να εχει μια ανοδικη πορεια!


Απίστευτος , έχει κάνει τρομερή πρόοδο ! Νομίζω ότι σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα μας εκπροσωπήσει σε τοπ επίπεδο (Ολύμπια)! Κι έχει κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό που θέλουν να δουν τα μάτια των ξένων κριτών. Να'χε και την υποστήριξη περισσοτέρων χορηγών.... :08. Toast:

----------


## tokaref45

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ασχετος το αποτελεσμα ειναι αξιος για οτι εχει κανει,αν και επρεπε νατα πιο ψηλα ,μαζι με τον κεφαλιανο!!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> O Μανώλης εχει πλεον περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση καθως εχει μαθει καλα το σωμα του! 
> Εχει ορεξη και δυνατοτητες να βελτιωθει ακομα περισσότερο! 
> Ηδη μετα απο ενα χρονο ειναι αρκετα πιο βαρύς, ποιοτικός και με αναλογιες που αρεσουν!





> Δεν έχει σημασία ο προορισμός αλλά η διαδρομή  
> Ο ιδιος ειναι ικανοποιημενος με το αποτελεσμα, καθως ειναι ο πιο αυστηρος κριτης του εαυτου του.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα ΝΑΣΣΕΡ.Συνεχώς μας αποδεικνύει πως όποιος πιστεύει στον εαυτό του και στις δυνάμεις του πετυχαίνει!!!Αν και κατάγεται από μία μικρή χώρα με ελάχιστες προοπτικές και μένει σε μία μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη,δεν επαναπαύεται και δίνει τις μάχες του σαν πραγματικός ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ που είναι!Άξιος άνθρωπος και αθλητής,παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!
Έτσι θα πρέπει να πορευόμαστε κι εμείς στον χώρο του ΒΒ,ας μήν περιμένουμε να έρθει ο Σούπερ σπόνσορας να μας στηρίξει και να μας προωθήσει,αλλά ας στρωθούμε στη δουλειά και στην σκληρή προπόνηση,ακολουθώντας τον δρόμο του Μανώλη!Αυτοί που αξίζουν θα δικαιωθούν στο μέλλον,έτσι έκανε ο Μανώλης τόσα χρόνια και αυτό ακριβώς συμβουλεύει να κάνουν και οι Έλληνες ΒΒερς που θέλουν να πετύχουν!
Ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον Μανώλη για την εμφάνισή του και τη συνεχόμενη ανοδική πορεία του!!!
Συνέχισε έτσι ΚΤΗΝΟΣ,το μέλλον είναι δικό σου,υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης ακόμη! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Είμαστε υπερήφανοι για σένα!!! :03. Thumb up:  Να το ξέρεις αυτό!

----------


## NASSER

> ασχετος το αποτελεσμα ειναι αξιος για οτι εχει κανει,αν και επρεπε νατα πιο ψηλα ,μαζι με τον κεφαλιανο!!


 :01. Rolling Eyes:  Αυτό ξαναπες το!!  :01. Smile: 




> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα ΝΑΣΣΕΡ.Συνεχώς μας αποδεικνύει πως όποιος πιστεύει στον εαυτό του και στις δυνάμεις του πετυχαίνει!!!Αν και κατάγεται από μία μικρή χώρα με ελάχιστες προοπτικές και μένει σε μία μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη,δεν επαναπαύεται και δίνει τις μάχες του σαν πραγματικός ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ που είναι!Άξιος άνθρωπος και αθλητής,παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!
> Έτσι θα πρέπει να πορευόμαστε κι εμείς στον χώρο του ΒΒ,ας μήν περιμένουμε να έρθει ο Σούπερ σπόνσορας να μας στηρίξει και να μας προωθήσει,αλλά ας στρωθούμε στη δουλειά και στην σκληρή προπόνηση,ακολουθώντας τον δρόμο του Μανώλη!Αυτοί που αξίζουν θα δικαιωθούν στο μέλλον,έτσι έκανε ο Μανώλης τόσα χρόνια και αυτό ακριβώς συμβουλεύει να κάνουν και οι Έλληνες ΒΒερς που θέλουν να πετύχουν!
> Ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον Μανώλη για την εμφάνισή του και τη συνεχόμενη ανοδική πορεία του!!!
> Συνέχισε έτσι ΚΤΗΝΟΣ,το μέλλον είναι δικό σου,υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης ακόμη!
> Είμαστε υπερήφανοι για σένα!!! Να το ξέρεις αυτό!


Ειναι καθοδον ο Μανωλης για Ελλαδα και τυχαινει να διαβαζει αυτα τα καλα σχολια! Ευχαριστει ολους τους φιλους και υποσχετε να ειναι παντα κοντα στο ελληνικο ββ! 

ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ σε ολα τα πόστα!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Ειναι καθοδον ο Μανωλης για Ελλαδα και τυχαινει να διαβαζει αυτα τα καλα σχολια! Ευχαριστει ολους τους φιλους και υποσχετε να ειναι παντα κοντα στο ελληνικο ββ! 
> 
> ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ σε ολα τα πόστα!!!


Καλή επιστροφή του ευχόμαστε!!!ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ ήταν,είναι και θα είναι!Για μένα είναι ο καλύτερος ΒΒερ που έβγαλε αυτή η χώρα και προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι θα περάσουν πολλές δεκαετίες για να ξαναδούμε τέτοιο καλούπι από Έλληνα αθλητή!
Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τον παρομοιάζουν με Έλληνα Θεό!
The Greek God!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Καλή επιστροφή του ευχόμαστε!!!ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΣ ήταν,είναι και θα είναι!Για μένα είναι ο καλύτερος ΒΒερ που έβγαλε αυτή η χώρα και προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι θα περάσουν πολλές δεκαετίες για να ξαναδούμε τέτοιο καλούπι από Έλληνα αθλητή!
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τον παρομοιάζουν με Έλληνα Θεό!
> The Greek God!!!



Οταν πρωτοεμφανιστηκε ο Μανωλης και ρωτουσε καποιος ''πως ειναι αυτος ο Μανώλης'', ''ειναι οτως τεραστιος''. Όλοι όσοι τον είχαν δει τον χαρακτήριζαν ''αρχαίος κούρος''. Τωρα οσο μεγαλωνει φυσιολογικο ειναι να τον χαρακτηριζουν ''Έλληνα Θεό''

----------


## NASSER

Βιντεο απο χωρογραφια του τελευταιου αγώνα του Μανώλη στην Ισπανία:

----------


## NASSER

Δυο καταπληκτικές φωτο απο τα αποδητηρια, που ενημερωθηκα απο προσωπο που ηταν παρον, οτι πραγματικα ο Μανώλης ηταν πολυ χαλαρος και ευδιάθετος!! Αν δεν εβλεπα τις φωτο, δεν θα πιστευα πως όντως εχει βελτιωθεί εναντιον του μεγαλύτερου εχθρού του- το αγχος!  :01. Smile: 
Δώσε Μανώλη!!!

----------


## salpas18

εχει αναπτηχθη και αλλο !!!

----------


## jGod

πολυ ψηλος αθλητης που εχει μαζα αρκετη... και που να παρει κιαλλο..!ειναι 10αδα και μαλιστα ανετα θεωρω..και ειναι κ μικρος σχετικα σε ηλικια!βλεπω μεγαλη πορεια αν παει ετσι!keep going! :03. Clap:

----------


## spirospros

> Φωτο πριν τον αγώνα.


υπεροχος Μανωλη συνεχισε και ετοιμος εισαι για olympia, με ενα μεγαλο ξενο χορηγο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

O Μανώλης έχει μέλλον και το αξίζει να έχει και θα το έχει και με Ελληνα χορηγό.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Πολύ ωραίες φώτο από τα αποδυτήρια!Μπράβο Μανώλη,απίστευτη βελτίωση σε σχέση με τους περσινούς αγώνες!Συνέχισε έτσι ΜΑΧΗΤΗ!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Χθες ο Μανώλης πραγματοποίησε μια τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη στο κανάλι ALTER που προφανώς θα μεταδοθεί το άλλο Σαββατοκύριακο.
Δυστυχως δεν γνωρίζω στο να δώσω περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις καθώς δεν είναι σίγουρος 100% και ο Μανώλης για την μετάδοση της συνέντεξης.
Όσο για το θέμα της συνέντευξης, καλό θα ήταν να αναφερθούμε σ'αύτο εφόσον μεταδοθεί.

Στόχος του Μανώλη και ο λόγος που αποδέχτηκε να κάνει αυτη τη συνέντευξη, είναι η προώθηση του bodybuilding από όλες τις απόψεις. 

Προσωπικά θέλω να συγχαρώ και πάλι τον Μανώλη καθως μαζι με την εταιρεία PhD Hellas Team που είναι συνεχώς στο πλευρό του, προσπαθεί για το ελληνικο ββ! 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  ανυπομονουμε για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το ποτε θα μεταδοθει η συνεντευξη !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Χθες ο Μανώλης πραγματοποίησε μια τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη στο κανάλι ALTER που προφανώς θα μεταδοθεί το άλλο Σαββατοκύριακο.
> Δυστυχως δεν γνωρίζω στο να δώσω περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις καθώς δεν είναι σίγουρος 100% και ο Μανώλης για την μετάδοση της συνέντεξης.
> Όσο για το θέμα της συνέντευξης, καλό θα ήταν να αναφερθούμε σ'αύτο εφόσον μεταδοθεί.
> 
> Στόχος του Μανώλη και ο λόγος που αποδέχτηκε να κάνει αυτη τη συνέντευξη, είναι η προώθηση του bodybuilding από όλες τις απόψεις. 
> 
> Προσωπικά θέλω να συγχαρώ και πάλι τον Μανώλη καθως μαζι με την εταιρεία PhD Hellas Team που είναι συνεχώς στο πλευρό του, προσπαθεί για το ελληνικο ββ!


Τελικά τα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ δεν έχουν τελειωμό όσον αφορά στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη και τα βήματα(μάλλον άλματα) προόδου που κάνει στον χώρο,σε όλους τους τομείς! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
ΝΑΣΣΕΡ ενημέρωσέ μας άμεσα για ο,τι νεότερο έχεις,ευχαριστούμε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nutrition for you!

[YOUTUBE="FARbOVeBYMw"]FARbOVeBYMw[/YOUTUBE]

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## No Cash

γαμω τα χρωματα εχει!το προτιμω απο τα πολυ γυαλιστερα..

και αρκετα ωραιο ποζαρισμα εχει.

----------


## NASSER

Οι πιο προσφατες φωτο του Μανωλη!! Γιατι κρατιεται ακομα σε τοσο καλη φορμα???
Για μας τους φιλους που θα εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να τον απολαυσουμε στην εκθεση Sportshow απο 29 Σεπτεμβριου εως 3 Οκτωβριου.

----------


## docmar

Χε χε χε,....ειμασταν μαζι χτες και μου μετεφερε την τρομερη εκεινη αισθηση που νιωθει ο καθε ενας αγωνιστικος αθλητης bb μερικες μερες μετα απο αγωνα, οταν κανει προπονηση,...και μαλιστα οταν εχει κατεβει σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.

Που αισθανεσαι ο Μαμ ρα ο παντοτινος,...που κουνας απλως τα χερια σου και αισθανεσαι ετοιμος να σκασεις απο τα πρηξηματα, ενω διατηρεις σχεδον στο επακρο, την αγωνιστικη κατασταση σου.

Ειναι πολυ καλος οντως ακομη,...το βλεπετε και εσεις στις fotos, εκτος του οτι θελει να ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση για την εκθεση,...ειναι και απολυτως φυσιολογικο για αυτον να ειναι ετσι ακομη.

Ετοιμος να σκασει.!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Eddie

Εγω τον ειδα σημερα στο μαγαζι του!!Ειναι πρωτη φορα που μιλαμε και πραγματικα μονο τα καλυτερα εχω να πω για τον Μανωλη.

Απο κατασταση,τι να λεμε τωρα..απιστευτος!!

----------


## vAnY

:02. Shock:  απιστευτος !!!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μπράβο Μανώλη,απίστευτη κατάσταση! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Για όσους θέλουν να τον δούνε από κοντά και να τον γνωρίσουνε,θα βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα στην Έκθεση Sportsshow(όπως προανέφερε ο ΝΑΣΣΕΡ),στο περίπτερο της εταιρίας συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής Phd Nutrition!
Εκτός από ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ αθλητής,ο Μανώλης είναι ένας άνθρωπος πολύ ευγενικός και πρόσχαρος και σίγουρα θα είναι στη διάθεση όλων!

----------


## NASSER

Μια νεα αφισα του Μανώλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Πω πω τα σπάει αυτή η αφίσα! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Α ρε Μανωλιό που έχεις φτάσει!!!Μπράβο ρε θηρίο,συνέχισε ακόμη πιο δυνατά,έχεις πολύ μέλλον μπροστά σου!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν τη συνέντευξη του Μανώλη στο κανάλι ALTER,να γνωρίζετε ότι θα προβληθεί αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο στην εκπομπή TV Weekend.
Το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή,από τις 12 το μεσημέρι εως τις 4,ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις ώρες δηλαδή(δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς την ώρα προβολής και την ημέρα)!

----------


## NASSER

> Για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν τη συνέντευξη του Μανώλη στο κανάλι ALTER,να γνωρίζετε ότι θα προβληθεί αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο στην εκπομπή TV Weekend.
> Το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή,από τις 12 το μεσημέρι εως τις 4,ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις ώρες δηλαδή(δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς την ώρα προβολής και την ημέρα)!


Μένιο με προλαβες  :03. Thumb up: 

Όντως αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο στο WEEKEND του ALTER  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στο μανώλη γιατι πραγματικα το αξίζει και σαν αθλητής αλλα και σαν άνθρωπος ,  είναι τιμή για το ελληνικό ββ να προβάλονται τέτοιοι αθλητές  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν  μη τη αλλο αν κρίνουμε απο την συνέντευξη που ειχε δωσει για το φορουμ στον νασσερ ξερει να μιλαει ο άνθρωπος, θα ειναι μεγαλη προβολη του αθλήματος, μπράβο.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> αν  μη τη αλλο αν κρίνουμε απο την συνέντευξη που ειχε δωσει για το φορουμ στον νασσερ ξερει να μιλαει ο άνθρωπος, θα ειναι μεγαλη προβολη του αθλήματος, μπράβο.


Αυτό που επισημαίνεις Φώτη είναι ένα μεγάλο προσόν που έχει ο Μανώλης,χειρίζεται σωστά την Ελληνική γλώσσα,όπως επίσης και την Αγγλική,πράγμα απαραίτητο για τη σωστή προβολή και του ίδιου αλλά και του αθλήματός μας!Εγώ μιλάω μαζί του αρκετά συχνά και πρέπει να πώ ότι κάθε φορά με εντυπωσιάζει ο τρόπος που μιλάει και αναλύει τα δρώμενα,και κάθε φορά φεύγω έχοντας πάρει κάτι θετικό από εκείνον!
Επίσης,θέλω να προσθέσω πως είναι φανατικός οπαδός της σκληρής δουλειάς(το δείχνει άλλωστε)και θεωρεί αυτήν απαραίτητο και πρωτεύον στοιχείο για την επιτυχία!
Θέλει τα πάντα να γίνονται στο 110% και δεν δέχεται τίποτα λιγότερο,αυτό μεταδίδει και σε εμάς!Πάντα,μας τονίζει ότι μετά τον κάθε αγώνα πρέπει να αισθανόμαστε ήσυχοι,ότι έγινε όλη η δουλειά που ήταν δυνατό να γίνει,ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει η αμφιβολία στο μυαλό μας μήπως δεν τα κάναμε όλα όπως έπρεπε,για παράδειγμα αν κάναμε λίγη αεροβική παραπάνω ή αν πεινούσαμε λίγο παραπάνω μπορεί να είμασταν καλύτεροι...
Όλα τα παραπάνω τα αποδεικνύει και η συνεχόμενη ανοδική πορεία που έχει ο ίδιος ο Μανώλης!

----------


## spirospros

οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο οι φωτο μιλανε απο μονες τους 

τ ρ ο μ α κ τ ι κ ο ς  :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

> Χθες ο Μανώλης πραγματοποίησε μια τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη στο κανάλι ALTER που προφανώς θα μεταδοθεί το άλλο Σαββατοκύριακο.
> Δυστυχως δεν γνωρίζω στο να δώσω περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις καθώς δεν είναι σίγουρος 100% και ο Μανώλης για την μετάδοση της συνέντεξης.
> Όσο για το θέμα της συνέντευξης, καλό θα ήταν να αναφερθούμε σ'αύτο εφόσον μεταδοθεί.
> 
> Στόχος του Μανώλη και ο λόγος που αποδέχτηκε να κάνει αυτη τη συνέντευξη, είναι η προώθηση του bodybuilding από όλες τις απόψεις. 
> 
> Προσωπικά θέλω να συγχαρώ και πάλι τον Μανώλη καθως μαζι με την εταιρεία PhD Hellas Team που είναι συνεχώς στο πλευρό του, προσπαθεί για το ελληνικο ββ!



*Σήμερα ειναι η εκπομπη της συνεντευξης του Μανώλη!!! 13.00 με 16.00 ειναι η εκπομπη weekend στο ATLER.*

----------


## No Cash

πως παιζει να το δουμε στο pc...?

----------


## StefPat

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Σε 20' αρχίζει!

Πιο συγκεριμένα ξέρουμε κάτι; Δεν γίνεται να είναι κι τις 3 ώρες :S  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> πως παιζει να το δουμε στο pc...?


Εχω ρωτησει γιαυτο, αλλα ακομα δεν εχω λαβει απαντησει.
Αναγκαστηκα θα πρεπει να εχουμε την τηλεοραση ανοιχτη και τα ματια καρφωμενα για 3 ωρες  :01. Smile: 
Εναν Μανώλη εχουμε, αξιζει να θυσιασουμε λιγο χρονο  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δε γινεται μεσο pc, βαλτε την τηλεόραση καποια στιγμή θα το δείξει.

----------


## No Cash

ειμαι δουλεια... εχω φαει εμπλοκη... οποτε... αν προλαβω οταν φυγω..

----------


## TEFAAtzis

παιδια το εδειξε τελικα???Γιατι πριν λιγο την ανοιξα και δεν ειδα κατι!!!

----------


## stelios025

> παιδια το εδειξε τελικα???Γιατι πριν λιγο την ανοιξα και δεν ειδα κατι!!!


Ακόμα όχι (νομίζω τουλάχιστον, την βλέπω την εκπομπή αρκετη ώρα τώρα γι αυτό το λόγο)

----------


## StefPat

Τελικά.......?

----------


## NASSER

παιδιά ή επαιξε χθες ή την αλλη βδομαδα  :01. Smile: 
Το αλλο ΣΚ καντε τον κόπο....  :08. Turtle:

----------


## StefPat

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

παντως χτες για λιγο που το ειχα δεν επαιξε ειχε την ηλιθια την ξανθια.Μαλλον 8α πρεπει να κρατησουμε την ορεξη μας για το επομενο Σαββατοκυριακο!!!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Εδώ είναι μία πρόσφατη(νομίζω χθεσινή)φωτογραφία του Μανώλη με τον Peter Trenz στην Γερμανία!Ο Μανώλης τον επισκεύτηκε εκεί και υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο συνεργασίας των δύο στο άμεσο μέλλον,μιας και ο Μανώλης πλέον χρειάζεται έναν έμπειρο άνθρωπο στο πλευρό του!

----------


## spirospros

> Εδώ είναι μία πρόσφατη(νομίζω χθεσινή)φωτογραφία του Μανώλη με τον Peter Trenz στην Γερμανία!Ο Μανώλης τον επισκεύτηκε εκεί και υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο συνεργασίας των δύο στο άμεσο μέλλον,μιας και ο Μανώλης πλέον χρειάζεται έναν έμπειρο άνθρωπο στο πλευρό του!


αλλος γιγαντας ο Γερμανος  :02. Shock:

----------


## Eddie

Ο trenz ηταν παλια στην All Stars?Τον ειχε παρει το ματι σε μια εκδηλωση στη γερμανια μαζι με το υπολοιπο team της εταιριας μου φαινεται.

Τι διαολο τους ταιζουν αυτους τους Γερμανους :02. Shock:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> _Ο trenz ηταν παλια στην All Stars?_Τον ειχε παρει το ματι σε μια εκδηλωση στη γερμανια μαζι με το υπολοιπο team της εταιριας μου φαινεται.
> 
> Τι διαολο τους ταιζουν αυτους τους Γερμανους


Ναί ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## Nive

Όντως,ψιλοτεράστιος και ο Γερμανός και η Γερμανίδα.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο Μανόλης γυμνάζεται μόνος του?
Γιατί αν ναι,τότε εκτός του φοβερού αθλητή,πρέπει να του αναγνωρίσουμε και τις απίστευτες γνώσεις. :03. Thumb up: 

Υ.Γ.ξέρουμε το ύψος του Καραμανλάκη?

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Όντως,ψιλοτεράστιος και ο Γερμανός και η Γερμανίδα.
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο Μανόλης γυμνάζεται μόνος του?
> Γιατί αν ναι,τότε εκτός του φοβερού αθλητή,πρέπει να του αναγνωρίσουμε και τις απίστευτες γνώσεις.
> 
> Υ.Γ.ξέρουμε το ύψος του Καραμανλάκη?


Η Γερμανίδα νομίζω είναι η γυναίκα του Trenz!
Μέχρι τώρα ο Μανώλης είναι ο προπονητής του εαυτού του(όπως έχει δηλώσει σε συνέντευξή του)!Γυμνάζεται μόνος του,βγάζει τη διατροφή του μόνος του...Αυτό που λές για τις γνώσεις του ισχύει,αν κάποιος μιλήσει μαζί του θα το καταλάβει στα πρώτα 2 λεπτά!Εκτός από τέρας σωματικά,είναι και τέρας γνώσεων!
Το ύψος του Μανώλη είναι περίπου 1,87!

----------


## Nive

> Η Γερμανίδα νομίζω είναι η γυναίκα του Trenz!
> Μέχρι τώρα ο Μανώλης είναι ο προπονητής του εαυτού του(όπως έχει δηλώσει σε συνέντευξή του)!Γυμνάζεται μόνος του,βγάζει τη διατροφή του μόνος του...Αυτό που λές για τις γνώσεις του ισχύει,αν κάποιος μιλήσει μαζί του θα το καταλάβει στα πρώτα 2 λεπτά!Εκτός από τέρας σωματικά,είναι και τέρας γνώσεων!
> *Το ύψος του Μανώλη είναι περίπου 1,87*!


Ωραία...έχω πιθανότητες να φτάσω στο επίπεδό του...έχουμε το ίδιο ύψος  :01.Ftou:  :01. Razz:  :banana:  χαχαχαχαχα...

Υ.Γ.Αυτό θυμόμουν και`γω από μία του συνέντευξη και ήθελα να το επιβεβαιώσω.Ο άνθρωπος πραγματικά είναι άξιος συγχαρητηρίων...

----------


## Polyneikos

Παραβρεθηκα σήμερα στην εκθεση που γίνεται στο παλιο αεροδρόμιο στο Ελληνικο όπου στο περίπτερο της Phd βρίσκόταν ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης μαζι με τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη καθως και τους υπόλοιπους αθλητες του team.
Ο Mανωλης σε παρα πολυ καλή κατασταση και απολαυστικος όπως παντα,σε μαγνητιζει με τις απόψεις του και την σταση του για το αθλημα μας.Περιττο να σας πω ότι τραβουσε τα βλέμματα όλων των επισκεπτων,πραγματικα εντυπωσιακος.
Όσοι θελουν να τον συναντησουν θα είναι όλο το Σ/Κ εκει,να φωτογραφηθουν μαζί του,να συζητησουν και να ανταλλαξουν αποψεις για το bbing.
Θα προσπαθησουμε να του αποσπασουμε και μια συνεντευξη αποκλειστικη για τα μέλη μας. :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> Παραβρεθηκα σήμερα στην εκθεση που γίνεται στο παλιο αεροδρόμιο στο Ελληνικο όπου στο περίπτερο της Phd βρίσκόταν ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης μαζι με τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη καθως και τους υπόλοιπους αθλητες του team.
> Ο Mανωλης σε παρα πολυ καλή κατασταση και απολαυστικος όπως παντα,σε μαγνητιζει με τις απόψεις του και την σταση του για το αθλημα μας.Περιττο να σας πω ότι τραβουσε τα βλέμματα όλων των επισκεπτων,πραγματικα εντυπωσιακος.
> Όσοι θελουν να τον συναντησουν θα είναι όλο το Σ/Κ εκει,να φωτογραφηθουν μαζί του,να συζητησουν και να ανταλλαξουν αποψεις για το bbing.
> Θα προσπαθησουμε να του αποσπασουμε και μια συνεντευξη αποκλειστικη για τα μέλη μας.


+1  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Μανωλης οπως παντα εντυπωσιακος!!! Σαββατο και Κυριακη 10.00-22.00 στο περιπτερο της PhD hellas team.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> +1 
> Ο Μανωλης οπως παντα εντυπωσιακος!!! Σαββατο και Κυριακη 10.00-22.00 στο περιπτερο της PhD hellas team.


Αύριο Σάββατο και Κυριακή θα είμαστε κι εμείς εκεί με τον Μανώλη στο περίπτερο της Phd,όσοι δεν ήρθατε μέχρι τώρα στην Έκθεση μπορείτε να την επισκεφτείτε το Σαβ/κο,πραγματικά αξίζει τον κόπο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Παραβρεθηκα σήμερα στην εκθεση που γίνεται στο παλιο αεροδρόμιο στο Ελληνικο όπου στο περίπτερο της Phd βρίσκόταν ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης μαζι με τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη καθως και τους υπόλοιπους αθλητες του team.
> Ο Mανωλης σε παρα πολυ καλή κατασταση και απολαυστικος όπως παντα,σε μαγνητιζει με τις απόψεις του και την σταση του για το αθλημα μας.Περιττο να σας πω ότι τραβουσε τα βλέμματα όλων των επισκεπτων,πραγματικα εντυπωσιακος.
> Όσοι θελουν να τον συναντησουν θα είναι όλο το Σ/Κ εκει,να φωτογραφηθουν μαζί του,να συζητησουν και να ανταλλαξουν αποψεις για το bbing.
> _Θα προσπαθησουμε να του αποσπασουμε και μια συνεντευξη αποκλειστικη για τα μέλη μας._


Έτσι μπράβο,αφού πάντα τα λέει στα ίσα ο άνθρωπος! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

παιδια ειναι ανοιχτα ολη μερα μεχρι το βραδυ??μπορω να παω ο,τι ωρα θελω τωρα??

----------


## NASSER

> παιδια ειναι ανοιχτα ολη μερα μεχρι το βραδυ??μπορω να παω ο,τι ωρα θελω τωρα??





> +1 
> Ο Μανωλης οπως παντα εντυπωσιακος!!! Σαββατο και Κυριακη 10.00-22.00 στο περιπτερο της PhD hellas team.



10.00 με 22.00 το Σαββατοκυριακο θα ειναι ανοιχτη η εκθεση. Και ο Μανώλης θα ειναι εκει τις περισσοτερες ωρες στο περιπτερο της PhD Hellas Team. Αν τη στιγμη που περνατε απο το περιπτερο δεν τον δειτε εκει, απλα μπορειτε να ρωτησετε σε ποσο χρονο θα ειναι στο περιπτερο... καθως θα βρισκεται σιγουρα στον εκθεσιακο χωρο... :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> 10.00 με 22.00 το Σαββατοκυριακο θα ειναι ανοιχτη η εκθεση. Και ο Μανώλης θα ειναι εκει τις περισσοτερες ωρες στο περιπτερο της PhD Hellas Team. Αν τη στιγμη που περνατε απο το περιπτερο δεν τον δειτε εκει, απλα μπορειτε να ρωτησετε σε ποσο χρονο θα ειναι στο περιπτερο... καθως θα βρισκεται σιγουρα στον εκθεσιακο χωρο...


 Nasser η εισοδος απο που ειναι??και το εισητιριο ποσο??ευχαριστω :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser η εισοδος απο που ειναι??και το εισητιριο ποσο??ευχαριστω


Απο Λεωφοο ποσειδονως μπαινεις, στο σημειο που ειναι ια πεζογεφυρα και εχει φαναρι διασταυρωσης. 
Το εισητηριο δεν γνωριζω ποσο εχει καθως εχω προσκληση για την εκθεση  :01. Sad:

----------


## noz1989

Εχτες πηγα και εγω, ειχα προσκληση!! Ειδα και τον τεραστιο Μανωλη... Τερας!!!

Παντως αν εχετε προσκληση να πατε, για μενα δεν αξιζει να δωσετε τα 7 ευρω του εισητηριου!!!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μία φωτογραφία του Μανώλη από την Sports Expo που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Αθήνα!


 

Πάντα με το χαμόγελο και την καλή διάθεση! :01. Wink:

----------


## Titanium

^^Ωρεα φοτο... :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι πήχεις του Μανώλη σε αυτήν την φωτό είναι κάτσε καλά  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Eddie

> Οι πήχεις του Μανώλη σε αυτήν την φωτό είναι κάτσε καλά


Toσο καλα που απορεις εαν τα χερια του ειναι μικρα η οι πηχεις υπερβολικοι :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> Οι πήχεις του Μανώλη σε αυτήν την φωτό είναι κάτσε καλά


γιατι αυτη η φλεβα στο δεξι χερακι??

ουτε φλεβα πετρελαιου..

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> φοβερός αθλητής, νομίζω περιμένουμε πολλά ακόμα από αυτόν!
> 
> ευχαριστούμε nasser!!!!!
> 
> MB


πολυ καλος!!!καλες επιτυχιες να εχει!!

----------


## Nive

Βασικά όλος είναι έτοιμος να εκραγεί.
Μπράβο του για άλλη μία φορά.

Υ.Γ...κοίτα φλεβικότητα... :05. Biceps:

----------


## NASSER

Το πρώτο μέρος της συνέντευξης που δημιουργήθηκε στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης sportshow 2010 στο περίπτερο της PhD Hellas Team

----------


## Nutrition for you!

Nasser! Thank you for the interview!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser! Thank you for the interview!!!



Αlso thank you for your help  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

Τι να πεις για το Μανωλη Καραμανλακη.Εκτος απο μεγαλος αθλητης,ανθρωπος με ηθος και γνωσεις.Για τους νεoτερους ας δωσουν προσοχη στα λογια που ειπε υστερα απο τοσα χρονια αθλητικης πορειας:"ΑΡΧΙΖΩ και αντιλαμβανομαι τις δυνατοτητες που εχει το σωμα μου και πως πρεπει να το χειριζομαι!"Συνειδητα και υπευθυνα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

Σ ευχαριστουμε Νασσερ για τη συνεντευξη, αλλα και τον Μανωλη που μας εκανε τη τιμη να μας αφιερωσει λιγο χρονο, αποκλειστικα για τα μελη του  :bodybuilding.gr:  !
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πολυ ωραια συνεντευξη...πραγματικα...ο μανωλης φοβερος ανθρωπος και αθλητης και τ αλεει σωστα τα πραγματα ως συνηθως...μακαρι να παμε γενικως πολυ μπροστα...καιρος ειναι πιστευω..

----------


## GiannhsLar

Καραμανλακης Μανωλης .-

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Μανωλης είναι μεστος στις τοποθετησεις του αναφορικα με το αθλημα και παντα ευστοχος..Παντα λεει τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους!

----------


## NASSER

> Ο Μανωλης είναι μεστος στις τοποθετησεις του αναφορικα με το αθλημα και παντα ευστοχος..Παντα λεει τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους!



Κωστα εσυ ειχες και την τυχη να ακουσεις απο κοντα τα οσα βλεπει και πως κρινει την επικαιροτητα του αθληματος. Εχει τον τροπο να πηθει καθως επισης μιλαει απο αγαπη στο αθλημα!

Το δευτερο μερος το θεωρω επισης πολυ σημαντικο για ολους, καθως επισης υπάρχει συνέχεια για το γυναικειο ββ  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Βντεο ποζαρισματος απο την προσφατη επισκεψη στη Γερμανια ενώπιον του νεου προπονητη.

[YOUTUBE="UIyXCP4xty0&feature=player_embedded"]UIyXCP4xty0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Nive

πφφφ....γίγαντας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Συμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενα του Μανώλη,είναι άξιος αντιπρόσωπος του Ελληνικού ΒΒ και πάντα λέει τα πράγματα όπως έχουν,οδηγούμενος από την βαθειά αγάπη του για το άθλημα του ΒΒ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Επίσης,όσον αφορά στη συνεργασία του με τον Peter Trenz,θεωρώ πως ο Μανώλης θα ανέβει αρκετά επίπεδα πιο πάνω,μιας και όλοι γνωρίζουμε πόσο σημαντικός είναι ένας έμπειρος προπονητής για τους Top αθλητές!

----------


## Muscleboss

Νάσσερ ευχαριστούμε πολύ εσένα και φυσικά τον Μανώλη για τη συνέντευξη. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να δίνουμε τη δυνατότητα σε αυτούς τους αθλητές να μοιραζονται με όλους εμάς τις απόψεις τους και τα σχόλιά τους για την επικαιρότητα στο άθλημά μας. 

Αναμένουμε το 2ο μέρος, και ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε συχνές συντνεντεύξεις/βίντεο του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Νάσσερ ευχαριστούμε πολύ εσένα και φυσικά τον Μανώλη για τη συνέντευξη. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να δίνουμε τη δυνατότητα σε αυτούς τους αθλητές να μοιραζονται με όλους εμάς τις απόψεις τους και τα σχόλιά τους για την επικαιρότητα στο άθλημά μας. 
> 
> Αναμένουμε το 2ο μέρος, και ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε συχνές συντνεντεύξεις/βίντεο του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη. 
> 
> ΜΒ



Θεληση και χρονος να υπαρχει και ολα γινονται.
Ο Μανωλης οσα και να κανει, οσα και να πει, ποτε δεν θεωρει πως ειναι αρκετα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το ότι  ο μανώλης  είναι καλός αθλητής υψηλού επιπέδου , αυτο είναι δεδομένο και φαίνετε,  εκείνο που επίσης φαίνετε σε όποιον γνωρίσει τον μανώλη , είναι ότι είναι βαθεια σκεπτόμενο άτομο με επίπεδο και παιδεία στο ββ και έχει ιδέες και απόψεις που μπορούν αν βρούν ανταπόκριση να βοηθήσουν ώστε να γίνει καλύτερο το ββ , γιατι καλοί αθλητές υπάρχουν αρκετοί σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο , απλα μερικοί είναι άβουλα όντα , ενω ο μανώλης είναι άξιος εκπρόσωπος του αθλήματος σε όλους τούς τομείς και μακάρι να έχει την στήριξη που χρειάζετε ώστε να μας χαρίσει ακόμη μεγαλύτερες διακρίσεις , γιατι έχει τις προδιαγραφές 

στον τελευταίο αγώνα απλα πέτυχε αυτό που δεν είχε την τύχη στο ατλάντικ σιτυ και σε προηγούμενους αγώνες , να βρεί την φόρμα του και να εξαντλήσει τις δυνατότητές του στην δεδομένη στιγμή , γιατι έχει πολύ συνέχεια και μέλλον ο μανώλης  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kazmaier

οι τρικεφαλοι του μανωλη εχουν ενα περιεργο σχημα η ειναι ιδεα μου? οπως και να χει ειναι τεραστιοι, ισως ωφειλεται εν μερει σαυτο, πολλη μαζα overall παντως και σε συνδιασμο με το υψος τον καθιστουν απλα γιγαντα

----------


## NASSER

*2ο μερος συνεντευξης sportshow 2010

*

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα λόγια από τον Μανώλη!Μπράβο!Θέλω να επισημάνω κυρίως τα λεγόμενα του που αφορούν στους νέους αθλητές του χώρου,οι οποίοι σύμφωνα με τον Μανώλη είναι το μέλλον του Ελληνικού ΒΒ(και όχι μόνο),αρκεί να δουλέψουν σκληρά και με αγάπη για αυτό που κάνουν!Οι παλαιότεροι αθλητές έδειξαν ο,τι είχαν να δείξουν,στήριξη πλέον χρειάζονται οι νεότεροι!Και ο Μανώλης είναι ένας άνθρωπος που πιστεύει στους νέους αθλητές αλλά επίσης,είναι διατεθιμένος να τους στηρίξει στην προσπάθειά τους!

----------


## Muscleboss

Επεξηγηματικός ο Μανώλης καθόλη τη διάρκεια της συνέντευξης, διευκρυνίζοντας κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τις επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες της IFBB που εγώ ομολογώ οτι δεν γνώριζα καλά.

Σχετικά με το φαινόμενο των φόρουμς που αναφέρει περί "καλοπροαίρετων" και "κακοπροαίρετων" σχολίων, είναι αλήθεια και ομολογουμένως αποτελεί παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο (καθώς και στα αμερικάνικα φόρουμς συμβαίνει το ίδιο). 

Πάντως πιστεύω οτι σε αυτούς που απευθυνόταν το μήνυμα, το πήραν....

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλα τα είπε ο μανώλης και με πολλες αλήθειες , έτσι έχουν τα πράματα όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αγαπάν το ββ και προσπαθούν βάζοντας σε δεύτερη μοιρα το προσωπικό όφελος , που και αυτό θεμιτό είναι να υπάρχει , όχι όμως σε βάρος αθλητών η του αθλήματος γενικότερα , τότε μόνο καλα νέα θα έχουμε και πρόοδο στο ελληνικό ββ.

οι επαγγελματικοί αγώνες στην χώρα μας , είναι ένα κίνητρο να γνωρίσουν αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν το μεγαλείο αυτού του αθλήματος και αυτοί που ξέρουν η οι αθλητές να έχουν το έναυσμα ώστε να κάνουν την υπερπροσπάθεια να συμμετέχουν σε τέτοιους αγώνες , γι αυτο και σε χώρες όπως η αμερική που συνέχεια γίνονται και βλέπουν τέτοιους αγώνες, το επίπεδο και οι συμμετοχές αθλητών είναι μεγαλύτερο , γιατι καλες οι φωτο στα περιοδικά και διαδύκτιο , αλλα το να δείς λάιβ τέτοιους αγώνες είναι το κάτι άλλο.

και παλιότερα είχαμε παρακολουθήσει στην ελλάδα επαγγελματικούς αγώνες με τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα του ολύμπια το 88 και τότε πάλι υπήρχε μια άνθηση του αθλήματος και πορωθήκαμε πάρα πολύ βλέποντας αυτα τα επίπεδα 

επίσης συμφωνώ με τα κακοπροαίρετα και καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια στα διάφορα φόρουμ , αλλα αυτα υπάρχουν σε όλες τις ομάδες ανθρώπων και αθλημάτων , απλα στο δικό μας άθλημα είναι ίσως λίγο περισσότερο 

δεν είναι κακό να πεί κάποιος γνώμη ακόμη και λιγότερο σχετικός , έτσι κι αλλιώς η γνώμη αυτών που έχουν βαρύτητα μετράει περισσότερο η πονάει , αρκεί αυτός που τα λέει να μην έχει δόλο .

επίσης λογικό είναι να βλέπουμε τούς δικούς μας αθλητές για ψηλότερες θέσεις , υπάρχει και ο παράγων συναίσθημα και τι έγινε με το που θα πεί κανένας και καμια υπερβολή ?, καλύτερα υπερβολές παρα να απαξιώνονται η να αμφισβητούνται αθλητές μας , έτσι κι αλλιώς μετράει όπως είπα η γνώμη αυτών που ξέρουν και έχουν εμπειρία και όχι γι αυτο και μόνο τον λόγο, γιατι κανείς δεν έχει το αλλάθητο του πάπα , αλλα γιατι έχουν τα επιχειρήματα να στηρίξουν και να γίνουν κατανοητά αυτα που λένε .

πλέον ο μανώλης έχει αποδείξει πέρα απο καλός αθλητής (που μετράει πολύ αυτο αλλα δεν είναι το παν στην ανάδειξη του αθλήματός μας) είναι και άνθρωπος καλλιεργημένος και βοηθάει ακόμη περισσότερο στην εικόνα τού αθλήματός μας σαν εκπρόσωπός του, επίσης όταν αθλητές όπως ο μανώλης η ο μιχάλης κεφαλιανός έχουν μια ζωή όπως όλοι μας με την καθημερηνότητα και τον αγώνα για επιβίωση , γιατι τίποτε δεν τούς χαρίστηκε , αυτό ανεβάζει ακόμη περισσότερο την αξία τους  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Στο επομενο μερος διευκρινίζονται ακομα περισσοτερα για τις επαγγελματικες καρτες και για τις κατηγοριες, κατι που αξιζει να παρακολουθήσουν ειδικα οι αθλητες και οι αθλητριες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία το 3ο μέρος Νάσσερ!Αν και είμασταν παρόντες live,αλλά μια επανάληψη πάντα μας κρατάει σε εγρήγορση!!!

----------


## beefmeup

> κρατάει σε εγρήγορση!!!


πανω σε τι ρε μενιο??σε κυνηγαει κανεις?? :01. Razz: 

παντως,περαν του αστειου,απο οτι εχω δει η ακουσει για τον μανωλη,χωρις να τον γνωριζω προσωπικα μου δινει την ενυπωση οτι ειναι ενας πολυ προσγειωμενος κ μετρημενος ανθρωπος,κ μου βγαζει κατι το οικειο,σαν να τον ξερω ενα πραμα.

αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο,να μπορει να το βγαζει ο αλλος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> πανω σε τι ρε μενιο??σε κυνηγαει κανεις??
> 
> παντως,περαν του αστειου,απο οτι εχω δει η ακουσει για τον μανωλη,χωρις να τον γνωριζω προσωπικα μου δινει την ενυπωση οτι ειναι ενας πολυ προσγειωμενος κ μετρημενος ανθρωπος,κ μου βγαζει κατι το οικειο,σαν να τον ξερω ενα πραμα.
> 
> αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο,να μπορει να το βγαζει ο αλλος


Με κυνηγάει ο χρόνος beefmeup!!!Έρχεται ο Ιούνιος για το Olympus Grand Prix και εγώ ακόμα δεν έγινα σαν τον Kai Greene! :01. Razz: Πότε θα προλάβω???????????
Αυτά που λές για τον Μανώλη όντως είναι αλήθεια 100% στο επιβεβαιώνω!

----------


## NASSER

*3ο μερος συνεντευξης sportshow 2010

*

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Σ'ευχαριστούμε Νάσσερ για το 3ο μέρος της συνέντευξης! :03. Thumb up: 
Ακόμη περισσότερο διαφωτιστικός ο Μανώλης στο θέμα περί απόκτησης της IFBB Pro Card,εξηγώντας μας επακριβώς πώς ένας αθλητής μπορεί να το πετύχει αυτό.
Επίσης,πολύ σημαντική είναι και Elite Pro Card,την ύπαρξη της οποίας λίγοι από εμάς γνωρίζαμε μέχρι τώρα,ειδικά για τους φιλόδοξους ερασιτέχνες ΒΒερς!Έχουμε την δυνατότητα όσοι ερασιτέχνες το επιθυμούμε,να ανεβούμε βήμα βήμα προς την κορυφή,αποδεικνύοντας την αξία μας σε κάθε αγώνα!Όπως βλέπουμε,διέξοδοι υπάρχουν,αρκεί να έχουμε όρεξη για δουλειά και για βελτίωση!
Εν αναμονή,λοιπόν,για το 4ο και τελευταίο μέρος της συνέντευξης αυτής!

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πολυ διαφωτιστικο και ενδιαφερον αυτο που ειπωθηκε για την επαγγελματικη καρτα και την ελιτ προ καρντ.....κουραγιο,πιστη,σκληρη δουλεια και ολα γινονται...με τους παραπανω τροπους ....

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μία ακόμη φώτο του Μανώλη,έτσι για να πορωθούμε!!!



Είναι μετά το ESS 2010!
GO CHAMP!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

*4o μέρος συνέντευξης sportshow 2010

*

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μακάρι να υπάρξει σύντομα η κατηγορία bikini και στους δικούς μας αγώνες της IFBB,μιάς και θα αποτελέσει σίγουρα μία σημαντική διέξοδο για όλες τις κοπέλες που θέλουν να λάβουν μέρος σε αγώνες αλλά δεν επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν πολλή μυική μάζα,θεωρώντας ότι ίσως έτσι χάσουν τη θηλυκότητά τους!Ορίστε,λοιπόν,η ευκαιρία να δούμε καλλίγραμμα γυναικεία κορμιά στη σκηνή,αφού κατά καιρούς ακούγονται πολλά αρνητικά σχόλια για την υπερβολική μυική ανάπτυξη των γυναικών ΒΒερς!

Υ.Γ Γειά σου Μίνα,ελπίζω να είσαι εδώ Ελλάδα και να τα ξαναπούμε από κοντά στους ερχόμενους αγώνες της IFBB! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Περιμένουμε πώς και πώς την κατηγορία bikini με τη συμμετοχή της Μίνας και όχι μόνο. 

Νάσσερ ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φόρα.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχαριστούμε νάσερ για την ωραια συνέντευξη , πολύ κατατοπιστική και ενημερωτική και πιστεύω με αυτα που ακούσαμε και απο την Μίνα , το γυναικείο ββ θα κερδίσει περισσότερους ένθερμους οπαδούς και θα είναι πιο προσιτό και αποδεκτό απο το κοινό αλλα και απο τις αθλήτριες που θα συμμετάσχουν , γιατι η γυναίκα δεν θα αλλοιώνει τα χαρακτηριστικα της , όπως στο χαρτ κορ ββ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Επιλογος συνεντευξης!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Οπότε όλοι στο κύπελλο της IFBB στις 27 Νοεμβρίου!Θα είμαστε εκεί! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loufas

τον βλεπω mr olympia σε λιγα χρονια!

----------


## Kazmaier

ρε νασσερ επρεπε να του πεις να βαρεσει και καμια ποζα στο τελος της συνεντευξης να ουμε , εστω να πατησει λιγο τρικεφαλο !
 πολυ καλος παντως ,thanx gia to υλικο

----------


## NASSER

> ρε νασσερ επρεπε να του πεις να βαρεσει και καμια ποζα στο τελος της συνεντευξης να ουμε , εστω να πατησει λιγο τρικεφαλο !
>  πολυ καλος παντως ,thanx gia to υλικο


O Μανωλης πάντα προσπαθεί οτο παρουσιάζει να το κάνει τέλειο. Οι συνεντευξεις αν και πρόχειρα παρουσιάζονται απο μένα (δεν ειμαι ειδικός στο να μοντάρω και να φτιάχνω τίτλους και εισαγωγή σε βίντεο) έχουν ουσιώδη θέματα που απασχολούν το χωρο του αθλήματος. Εκεί εστιάζεται ο Μανώλης που πραγματικά αγαπάει το άθλημα !!

Επειδή κάποιοι ρωτάνε για τα μελλοντικά σχέδια του Μανώλη και καλό είναι τις απαντήσεις να τις πάρουν απο τον ίδιο, σχεδιάζουμε σύντομα σε μια νέα συνέντευξη για να δοθούν απαντήσεις σε ότι επιθυμεί η πλειοψηφία.

Σ' αυτό το τόπικ που παρουσιάζονται οι συνεντεύξεις, καλό θα ήταν να γίνονται και οι ερωτήσεις. Πιστεύω θα καλύψει όλους αυτή η σκέψη.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Επειδή κάποιοι ρωτάνε για τα μελλοντικά σχέδια του Μανώλη και καλό είναι τις απαντήσεις να τις πάρουν απο τον ίδιο, σχεδιάζουμε σύντομα σε μια νέα συνέντευξη για να δοθούν απαντήσεις σε ότι επιθυμεί η πλειοψηφία.


Νασσερ αναμένουμε αυτη τη συνέντευξη που λές, γιατί διαρρέουν διάφορες φήμες σχετικά με τη συνέχεια της αγωνιστικής καριέρας του Μανώλη και καλό είναι να έχουμε μια απάντηση για να ξέρουμε σαν φίλοι του αθλήματος τι συμβαίνει γύρω από το θέμα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Mrfrank

Με τον μανωλη ζουμε στην ιδια πολη κ τον θυμαμαι απο μικρο παιδι καθως πηγαιναμε στο ιδιο δημοτικο και πρεπει να σας πω οτι τοσο αυτος οσο και ο αδερφος του ηταν απιστευτα γεροδεμενοι και ψηλοι απο τοτε,τωρα κατι ακομη ενα μεγαλο παραπονο του μανωλη που το μετεφερε και στη συνεντευξη που εδωσε απο το μαγαζι του και εχει να κανει με τις εταιριες συμπληρωματωνν ειναι πραγματικα κριμα αντι να στηριζουμε ανθρωπους σαν τον μανωλη να στηριζουμε εταιριες που μας βλεπουν καθαρα σαν χαρτονομισματα με ποδια, και ειδικα τα bbc που οποιος εχει δουλεψει ξερει οτι του bbερς δν θελουν ουτε να τους βλεπουν!!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Με τον μανωλη ζουμε στην ιδια πολη κ τον θυμαμαι απο μικρο παιδι καθως πηγαιναμε στο ιδιο δημοτικο και πρεπει να σας πω οτι τοσο αυτος οσο και ο αδερφος του ηταν απιστευτα γεροδεμενοι και ψηλοι απο τοτε,τωρα κατι ακομη ενα μεγαλο παραπονο του μανωλη που το μετεφερε και στη συνεντευξη που εδωσε απο το μαγαζι του και εχει να κανει με τις εταιριες συμπληρωματωνν ειναι πραγματικα κριμα αντι να στηριζουμε ανθρωπους σαν τον μανωλη να στηριζουμε εταιριες που μας βλεπουν καθαρα σαν χαρτονομισματα με ποδια, και ειδικα τα bbc που οποιος εχει δουλεψει ξερει οτι του bbερς δν θελουν ουτε να τους βλεπουν!!


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις φίλε! :03. Thumb up: Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα!
Κι όμως από τους ΒΒερς πλούτισε αυτή η αλυσίδα καταστημάτων και παρ'όλα αυτά αντιπαθούν το ΒΒing!
Θα μου πείς πότε κάθισαν αυτοί οι τύποι κάτω από μιά φορτωμένη μπάρα να κάνουν σκουώτ???ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!Οπότε λογικό είναι(σύμφωνα με τη δική τους λογική) να μας βλέπουν σαν χαρτονομίσματα με πόδια!Το θέμα είναι να αποκλείσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τέτοια άτομα από τον χώρο μας,εκτός αν αλλάξουν νοοτροπία και θέλουν να βοηθήσουν το άθλημα!

----------


## NASSER

Καποιος έχει μπει δυναμικά στις προπονήσεις του 




Δώσε Μάνο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Καποιος έχει μπει δυναμικά στις προπονήσεις του 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δώσε Μάνο


 νασσερ δεν μου εμφανιζει το βιντεο,ουτε εδω ουτε στο youtube!!!εσενα κανονικα φαινεται?(θα μου πεις για να το ανεβασες :01. Razz: )

----------


## NASSER

> νασσερ δεν μου εμφανιζει το βιντεο,ουτε εδω ουτε στο youtube!!!εσενα κανονικα φαινεται?(θα μου πεις για να το ανεβασες)



Όντως κάτι έγινε και δεν το παίζει τωρα. Υπομονή και θα το φτιάξω.  :01. Smile:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δυναμίτης ο καραμανλάκης  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μανώλης έπρεπε να ζούσε αμερικη , εκεί θα μπορούσε να αναδειχτεί το ταλέντο του και να έχει την απαιτούμενη στήριξη οικονομική που χρειάζετε ενας αθλητής σ αυτο το επίπεδο .

και είναι άνθρωπος που έχει γνώμη και άποψη για τα δρώμενα και την καλύτερη ανάπτυξη του ββ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ο μανώλης έπρεπε να ζούσε αμερικη , εκεί θα μπορούσε να αναδειχτεί το ταλέντο του και να έχει την απαιτούμενη στήριξη οικονομική που χρειάζετε ενας αθλητής σ αυτο το επίπεδο .


Καποτε μιλησα (Last Europa Gran Prix) για ενα πιο γρηγορο .....*τρενο* και οτι θα κουρασει η θα κουραστει (σε διαφορους τομεις) στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....Πεσατε ολοι πανω μου τοτε!

Ο Μανος παραμενει ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ (ο μεγαλυτερος θα ελεγα για εμενα εαν εξερεσουμε τον *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟ*) που εχει ανδειξει η χωρα μας και αυτο δεν μπορει να του το παρει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ....μονο ο *χρονος* ! 

Για εμενα εχει "δουλεψει" διπλα γιατι απλα δεν του χαριστηκε τιποτα....

----------


## a.minidis

> Καποτε μιλησα (Last Europa Gran Prix) για ενα πιο γρηγορο .....*τρενο* και οτι θα κουρασει η θα κουραστει (σε διαφορους τομεις) στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ....Πεσατε ολοι πανω μου τοτε!
> 
> Ο Μανος παραμενει ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ (ο μεγαλυτερος θα ελεγα για εμενα εαν εξερεσουμε τον *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟ*) που εχει ανδειξει η χωρα μας και αυτο δεν μπορει να του το παρει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ....μονο ο *χρονος* ! 
> 
> Για εμενα εχει "δουλεψει" διπλα γιατι απλα δεν του χαριστηκε τιποτα....


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nutrition for you!



----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερος ο Μανωλης,ελπίζουμε να συνεχισουμε να τον βλεπουμε επι σκηνης,σταθερα ανοδικη πορεία στις συμμετοχες του στους επαγγελματικους αγωνες.Εχει και αλλα να δωσει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spirospros

πολυ καλος συγχαρητηρια  :02. Shock:

----------


## dionisos

Τρομερός, το καλούπι του είναι για μεγάλα πράγματα! Μακάρι να τον καμαρώσουμε Mr O κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## je666

εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει ποιο πολυ οταν ηταν 23 χρονων εχει απιστευτο σωμα σε εκεινη την ηλικεια ,ασχετο αν ηθελε να ανεβει σε απαιτησεις και αγωνες και εβαλε πολυ ογκο κτλπ

----------


## Muscleboss

Φαίνεται "depleted" ο Μανώλης στο παραπάνω βίντεο, όπως λέει κ ο τίτλος. :05. Weights: 

Από οτι καταλαβαίνω αυτη τη περίοδο ο Καραμανλάκης ξεκουράζεται και ετοιμάζει τις επόμενες κινήσεις του. Χωρίς να γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες νομίζω οτι ειναι σοφή κινηση στο να ανασυγρωτηθεί μετά απο μια γεμάτη χρονιά το 2010 και να σχεδιάσει προσεχτικά τα επόμενα βήματά του.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο μανώλης είναι πάρα πολυ καλός και ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής με τεράστιες δυνατότητες και απ ότι φαίνετε στο βίντεο σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση, απο κεί και πέρα όμως και την εμπειρία έχει και τις προτεραιότητές του εξετάζει , σύμφωνα με τους στόχους του.

γιατι δεν χαρίζετε τίποτε , ειδικα στην ελλάδα που τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολα , φανταστείτε πόσο πιο δύσκολα είναι για εναν αθλητή αυτού του επιπέδου .

οπότε πάντα λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν όλες τις παραμέτρους προγραμματίζει τον επόμενο αγωνιστικό του στόχο χρονικα , γιατι είπαμε κάνουμε σωστο προγραμματισμό ώστε να κάνουμε την ζωή μας πιο εύκολη .

εμείς πάντα θα τον στηρίζουμε σαν φόρουμ γιατι  το αξίζει και  στην τελική περισσότερο η ηθική ικανοποίηση μένει στον αθλητή  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nutrition for you!



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> 



σ αυτο το γυμναστήριο έχω κάνει 2η 3 προπονήσεις με τον ελευθεριάδη πραγματικα σκληροπυρηνικό και με τέλεια λειτουργικα όργανα είναι ισόγειο η είσοδος και κατεβαίνεις απο τις σκάλες για τον χώρο με τα βάρη αν θυμάμε καλα , όπου έχει κάτι όργανα μπλέ σαν τα χάμερ πραγματικα πολυ λειτουργικα και μελετημένα .

ο μανώλης εντυπωσιακός στο βίντεο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## docmar

Ντιιιιιιπ σκισμενος φετες,....ξερος ντιπ.

Τι να λεει ρε παιδια,.....ειναι πραγματικα κριμα ενας τετοιος αθλητης, με Α κεφαλαιο, να εχει την τρέλα, την κατασκευη και το επιπεδο που δεν εχει ξαναπαρουσιασει κανεις στην Ελλαδα (και μιλαω γενικα οταν γραφω "επιπεδο", ολο το πακετο δηλαδη) και να μην χαιρει της απαραίτητης βοηθειας για να κανει και αλλα βηματα μπροστα.

Ειναι απιστευτα απογοητευτικο και λυπηρο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οντως ο Μανωλης εχει όλο το πακετο που  θελει καποιος για να κανει διεθνη επαγγελματικη πορεία.
Περα από αυτο όμως,δυστυχως το αθλημα αυτο απαιτει χιλιαδες ευρω για να εχεις συνεχείς παρουσίες στις σκηνες  και φυσικα μεγαλο μειονεκτημα το ότι βρισκόμαστε στην Ευρωπη και οι μεγαλοι αγωνες πραγματοποιουνται στην Αμερικη,αρα εξτρα εξοδα για αεροπορικα εισητηρια,διαμονες σε ξενοδοχεία κτλ.Οι αγωνες συνηθως απεχουν ενα μηνα μεταξυ τους,αρα ούτε μπορείς να μείνεις ευκολα σερι 2 μηνες Αμερικη για να παίξεις 3 αγωνες αλλα ούτε και μπορείς να κανεις ευκολα το περα δώθε...Ειναι σημαντικη λεπτομερεια αυτο,θαρρω.
Πέραν τουτου,οι χορηγοι με ουσιαστικο ενδιαφερον για την πρωωθηση τετοιων αθλητων στην Ελλάδα είναι λίγοι και με συγκεκριμενες δυνατότητες,καθως και εκεινοι δεν εχουν τεραστιους τζίρους.
Για να μην τα πολυλογω, η αγορα είναι μικρη,η ζητηση και η προσφορα επίσης μικρη και ενας αθλητης πρεπει να βαλει πολλα από την τσεπη του,ή ενας χορηγος,
Κοινως θελει και την υπερβαση στα οικονομικα.

----------


## docmar

Η πιο σοβαρη υπερβαση ειναι αυτη που ηδη εχει κανει ο Μανωλης και που ολοι οι αγωνιζομενοι μπορουν να αντιληφθουν σε αρκετα καλο βαθμο.

Ειναι μια πολυ γενικης φυσεως υπερβαση που εχει να κανει με τον κοινωνικο ρατσισμο (παντοτε μιλαμε για Ελλαδα) και την αδιαφορια που πρεπει να επιδεικνυει ο τρομερος κατα τα αλλα αθλητης, εχει να κανει με την αφιερωση του μεγαλυτερου ποσοστου της ζωης σου σε αυτο το αθλημα που δυστυχως αγαπησες και ο θεος εκανε να εισαι καλος, πολυ καλος για αυτο, εχει να κανει με το να διαθετεις οτι εχεις,...και ακομη οτι δεν εχεις ακομη, προκειμενου να πραγματοποιεις μια αξιοπρεπη προετοιμασια.

Ειναι κριμα, τετοιος αθλητης, να μην μπορει να συνεχισει με την ιδια δυναμη και με την ιδια αφοσιωση, λογω του οτι δεν ειναι πλουσιος και δεν φτανουν για αυτο,.....τα λεφτα.

Τι κριμα, θλίβομαι πολυ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδια πολύ κλάμα έχει πέσει , τι πηγαίνει καλα αυτη την περίοδο να πάει και το ββ που ποτε δεν πήγαινε καλα .

όλα αυτα είναι γνωστα και κάθε αθλητής που ασχολείτε ειδικα σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο τα ξέρει και τα αντιμετωπίζει, το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις ο αθλητής που πατάει και να κάνει τα κουμάντα του και να γνωρίζει ακριβώς το μέγεθος της βοήθειας που μπορεί κάποιος να του προσφέρει και όχι άλλα να ακούει και άλλα να λαμβάνει .

στην αμερικη είναι διαφορετικα γιατι όλοι οι μεγάλοι κολοσοί είναι εκεί και οι καλλοί αθλητές έχουν τις ευκαιρίες τους , για μας εδω και μόνο ενα ταξίδι υπερατλαντικό η και μικρότερο μας καταστρέφει οικονομικά και τα χρήματα ακόμη που λαμβάνει ένας επαγγελματίας απο αγώνες επαγγελματικούς είναι υποτυπώδη , μόνο για τα ξενοδοχεία φτάνουν και τα έξοδα και η πλάκα είναι πως στούς ερασιτέχνες αυτα όλα είναι πληρωμένα 

οπότε μην κάνουμε σαν να μην ξέρουμε τι γίνετε ούτε τωρα έγιναν έτσι τα πράγματα , έτσι ήταν πάντα , απλα όταν ακούμε λόγια μας κάνουν να ελπίζουμε για κάτι καλύτερο , αλλα τελικα μόνο ελπίδα και όνειρα τίποτε δεν άλλαξε , ίδια γεύση και η κατάσταση συνεχίζετε , τωρα ενας ββερ ειδικα στην ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να έχει καθαρό μυαλό να συγκεντρωθεί στον στόχο του γιατι υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα επιβίωσης 

και τωρα που μιλούσα με τον στρατη τον αργυρακη μου έλεγε γιατι ρε ηλία στην αμερική για όλους είναι το ίδιο ? απολαβές έχουν μόνο 10 - 20 άτομα και αν είναι και τόσοι που μπορούν να ζούν αποκλειστικα απο το ββ , το θέμα είναι να κερδίσει φιλάθλους το ββ , να πουλάει δηλαδή , ώστε να πέσει και χρήμα στους αθλητες και όχι να είμαστε σαν γκέτο που κάθε φορα στούς αγωνες να βλέπουμε τα ίδια άτομα θεατες και αθλητες

----------


## docmar

Ολα οσα γραφεις ειναι σωστα φιλε Ηλια.
Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι το οτι, ενω πραγματικα γραφεις σωστα πραγματα και συμφωνω και εγω και φανταζομαι και οι περισοτεροι, αυτο που μου αφηνει μια πικρη γευση και με κανει να αισθανομαι λιγο περιεργα ειναι το οτι διαβαζοντας τα, ειναι σαν να διαφωνεις καπου στα παραπανω γραφομενα.

Αυτα φιλε,.... περαν λοιπον της μικρης μου ενστασης, κατα τα αλλα με βρισκεις και εμενα συμφωνο.

ΥΓ αντιλαμβανεσαι φυσικα οτι,...ακομη και αν τα ξερεις αυτα απο πριν, που φυσικα ετσι ειναι, κανεις δεν τα εμαθε τωρα και ξαφνικα μαλιστα,.....το οτι τα ξερεις λοιπον, δεν σε φερνει σε θεση τετοια που να μπορεις και να τα αντιμετωπισεις.
Και αν υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που θα μπορουσε με πολλους τροπους να φερει κοσμο στο αθλημα,.....ενας σιγουρα ειναι ο Μανωλης.

----------


## loufas

κριμα παντος που στηριζουν οικονομικα το ββινγ. α ναι οχι οσο θα πρεπε...
δηλαδη τι εχει να ζηλεψει απο τον στηβο η αλλα αθληματα?
πως θα βγει στην επιφανεια ενας απο ευρωπη αν η στηριξη γινεται μονο στους αμερικανους

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ολα οσα γραφεις ειναι σωστα φιλε Ηλια.
> Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι το οτι, ενω πραγματικα γραφεις σωστα πραγματα και συμφωνω και εγω και φανταζομαι και οι περισοτεροι, αυτο που μου αφηνει μια πικρη γευση και με κανει να αισθανομαι λιγο περιεργα ειναι το οτι διαβαζοντας τα, ειναι σαν να διαφωνεις καπου στα παραπανω γραφομενα.
> 
> Αυτα φιλε,.... περαν λοιπον της μικρης μου ενστασης, κατα τα αλλα με βρισκεις και εμενα συμφωνο.
> 
> ΥΓ αντιλαμβανεσαι φυσικα οτι,...ακομη και αν τα ξερεις αυτα απο πριν, που φυσικα ετσι ειναι, κανεις δεν τα εμαθε τωρα και ξαφνικα μαλιστα,.....το οτι τα ξερεις λοιπον, δεν σε φερνει σε θεση τετοια που να μπορεις και να τα αντιμετωπισεις.
> Και αν υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που θα μπορουσε με πολλους τροπους να φερει κοσμο στο αθλημα,.....ενας σιγουρα ειναι ο Μανωλης.



δεν υπάρχει  κανένα  θέμα διαφωνίας κάθε άλλο , απλα αυτα τα λέμε και τα ξαναλέμε και γινόμαστε γραφικοι και κλαψομ**νηδες ,το έχω ξαναπεί και θα το ξαναπώ κάθε αθλητής η μάλλον στο επίπεδο του μανώλη βασικό είναι να ξέρει απο που μπορεί να έχει στήριξη και το ύψος της βοήθειάς του , ώστε να κάνει τα κουμάντα του και να απλώνει τα πόδια σύμφωνα με το πάπλωμα , να μην δέχετε δηλαδή μόνο υποσχέσεις , γιατι τα πράγματα είναι τόσο στενάχωρα για όλο τον κόσμο και είναι δύσκολα για κάποιον στο επίπεδο του μανώλη να κάνει την υπέρβαση , γιατι ενας που δεν ασχολείτε με κάτι άλλο και νοιάζετε μόνο για την επιβίωση μπορεί να την βγάλει , δεν έχει όμως περιθώρια για κάτι άλλο , πόσο μάλιστα μια προετοιμασία για επαγγελματικούς αγώνες .

και για να γίνω πιο σαφής και να μην κρύβομαι πίσω απο το δάχτυλο , η γνώμη μου είναι πως αυτοί που οφελούνται απο αθλητές επιπέδου του μανώλη και όταν λέω οφελούνται κυριολεκτω γιατι είναι διαφήμηση όχι μόνο για το ββ αλλα και για τις εταιρίες που σπονσοράρουν τέτοιο αθλητή , να σκύψουν πάνω του και παρ όλους τους δύσκολους καιρούς που διανύουμε , να προσπαθήσουν να δώσουν το κάτι παραπάνω η να βρεθεί λύση ώστε να έχει την απαιτούμενη στήριξη , γιατι ενω θέλουμε να έχουμε έλληνες επαγγελματίες , πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουμε πως χρειάζονται και θυσίες .

δεν λέω γίνονται σοβαρές και φιλότιμες προσπάθειες και απο τον χορηγό του μανώλη , αλλα εγω απ έξω όπως τα βλέπω τα πράγματα λέω μήπως αυτό δεν αρκεί και αν το άθλημά μας είχε ευρεία αποδοχή θα έμπαιναν χορηγοί εκτός του χώρου κολοσοί όπως μπαίνουν σε άλλα αθλήματα , εταιρίες άσχετες με τον χώρο και θα υπήρχε άπλα οικονομική  για προετοιμασίες και θα είχε ακόμη γιατι όχι και μασέρ και μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση στον στόχο και στις προπονήσεις , γιατι έχω ξαναπεί η ψυχολογία είναι βασικός παράγων σε όλα τα αθλήματα , όταν όμως η καθημερηνότητα μας βαραίνει και έχουμε μπροστα μας λογαριασμούς και υποχρεώσεις , αντε μετα κάνε προπόνηση .

γιατι η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο το ββ και όλοι οι μεγάλοι επαγγελματίες που έχουν οικονομική στήριξη παράλληλα δημιουργούν προηποθέσεις και επενδύουν ώστε να έχουν μια πιο άνετη ζωή , αλλα απο κάπου ξεκινάν , πράγμα που εδω στην ελλάδα είναι δύσκολο και όλοι μας έχουμε ευθύνη για την θέση που έχει το άθλημά μας και την αποδοχή του απο το ευρύ κοινό , ο καθένας βάζει το λιθαράκι του .

γιατι κανένας δεν μπαίνει χορηγός επειδή λυπάτε και βλέπει τις δυσκολίες , αυτα σε ενα κόσμο αγγελικά πλασμένο , ο χορηγός θέλει δέλεαρ και να έχει κάποιο όφελος και σε αυτη την περίπτωση ο σωστός θα ξεχωρίσει απο το πόσο εκτιμά τον αθλητή και την προσφορά του

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Στην Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν χορηγοί για να στηρίξουν έναν αθλητή με τέτοιες απαιτήσεις σαν τον Μανώλη,και αμφιβάλλω αν θα υπάρξουν στο άμεσο μέλλον!Είναι πολύ λυπηρό να το συνειδητοποιείς αυτό και κυρίως να το συνειδητοποιεί και ο ίδιος ο αθλητής!Μόνο ο Κεφαλιανός είχε κάπως καλύτερες συνθήκες στην αρχή και πλέον τα τελευταία χρόνια υποστηρίζεται αρκετά,γεγονός του έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να παραμείνει ενεργός στο επαγγελματικό ΒΒing!Αλλιώς χαμένος θα πήγαινε κι ο Μιχάλης να οδηγεί το ταξί στην Κώ!

Τόσα χρόνια το οικοδόμημα του Ελληνικού ΒΒing δεν χτίστηκε πάνω σε γερές βάσεις,με στόχο κάποια στιγμή να υφίστανται και σπόνσορες και χορηγοί,όπως σε άλλα αθλήματα!
Και αυτό επειδή τα τεράστια ποσά που διακινούνται στο χώρο τα έβαζαν στην τσέπη άνθρωποι άσχετοι με το ΒΒ,έμποροι συμπληρωμάτων-ουσιών κλπ. με κανένα ενδιαφέρον για το άθλημα,που ποτέ δεν επέστρεψαν στο ΒΒing μία δραχμή ή ένα ευρώ από τα κέρδη τους!Μάλιστα,να μην αναφέρω αλυσίδες και ονόματα,ένας εξ'αυτών λέει πως απεχθάνεται τους ΒΒers και το άθλημα!Από το οποίο άθλημα πλέον σκουπίζεται με 100ευρα!!!Αντε από 'κεί!!!

Αν δεν αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία,δεν θα ξαναβγάλουμε επαγγελματία αθλητή!

Δεν χαίρεστε να καμαρώνετε Έλληνες αθλητές στις επαγγελματικές σκηνές???Ας αλλάξουμε μυαλά τότε!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους σας!

----------


## papantonisd

H PHD-HELLASTEAM ήταν στο πλευρό του Μανώλη από την πρώτη στιγμή της δημιουργίας της, στηρίζοντας τον με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο και συνεχίζει να είναι δίπλα του. 
Θεωρώ ότι τέτοιες δηλώσεις θα πρέπει να γίνονται από τους ίδιους τους Αθλητές χωρίς να υπάρχει κάτι το προσωπικό μαζί σου Μένιο.
Απλά τοποθετούμε διότι με την δήλωση σου αυτή μηδενίζεις μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια και αφήνεις λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.
Η PHD-HELLASTEAM και εγώ ο ίδιος προσωπικά έκανα και θα συνεχίσω να κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου ώστε οι Αθλητές της εταιρείας να έχουν την δυνατότητα να δείχνουν πάντα την προσπάθεια τους και να έχουν τις ευκαιρίες που τους αξίζουν.
Επίσης οφείλω να πω ότι οι γερές βάσεις πρέπει να στηρίζονται σε σωστές κινήσεις απ' όλες τις πλευρές και όχι μόνο από τις εταιρείες.Από τον καταναλωτή συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής, τις εταιρείες, τους Αθλητές,όλους και όχι μόνο από μεμονωμένους ανθρώπους.
Πιστεύω πως εάν τα προσωπικά συμφέροντα σ' όλες τις βαθμίδες περάσουν δεύτερα και γίνει κοινός στόχος η προώθηση του Αθλήματος, τότε θα υπάρξει μεγάλο όφελος στο Ελληνικό ΒΒ.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη!Κατ'αρχάς να σου ευχηθώ και από εδώ καλή συνέχεια στη διοργάνωση των αγώνων που με τόση αγωνία περιμένουμε όλοι μας!Θεωρώ πως αυτό το διήμερο στις 4-5 Ιουνίου στη Θεσ/κη θα είναι κάτι πρωτοποριακό και μεγαλειώδες για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα του BBing!

Θέλω να κάνω μια διευκρίνηση όσον αφορά στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου,διότι μάλλον ήταν ελλιπές ως προς κάποια πράγματα και παρερμηνεύτηκε από μέρους σου.
Μιλάω για συμβόλαια με εταιρίες και χορηγούς που αναλαμβάνουν την κάλυψη όλων των αναγκών ενός τέτοιου αθλητή,όπως μηνιαίο εισόδημα έτσι ώστε ο αθλητής να είναι full-time BBer και να του εξασφαλίζουν τις βιοποριστικές του ανάγκες,συμβόλαια με περιοδικά του χώρου και διάφορα site σχετικά με το άθλημα,λεπτομέρειες όπως να του πληρώνουν την συνδρομή του στο γυμναστήριο,τα εισητήρια και τη διαμονή του στις χώρες του εξωτερικού όπου γίνονται αγώνες κλπ.Με λίγα λόγια οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουμε τα παραπάνω και πώς γίνονται αυτές οι δουλειές!
Πράγματα που μάλλον φαντάζουν σαν ένα όνειρο εδώ στην μικρή μας χώρα!

Επίσης,όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το όνομά του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη είναι εδώ και κάποιο αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα άμεσα συνδεδεμένο με την PhD-Hellas Team,καθ'ότι χωρίς την δική σου υποστήριξη Δημήτρη,τα περισσότερα από όσα κατάφερε να πετύχει ο Μανώλης(4 αγώνες στο εξωτερικό κλπ)θα ήταν μάλλον κάποιο μακρινό όνειρο!

Τέλος,με συγχωρείς που μπαίνουμε σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα αλλά ήταν ελλιπές το προηγούμενο πόστ μου και άθελά μου άφησα λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις όσον αφορά στο πρόσωπό σου και την υποστήριξή σου στον Μανώλη!

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα με αυτό το πόστ!Και πάλι καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη σε αυτή την μεγάλη προσπάθεια!Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! :02. Welcome:

----------


## docmar

Το γεγονος παντως ειναι οτι, απο το τελευταιο grand Prix στο οποιο και πηρε μερος ο Μανωλης, που ηταν αυτο της Ισπανιας (2010), στο οποιο για πρωτη φορα εφτασε σε αισθητα καλυτερο σημειο απο πριν το μεγαλο κενο που εκανε για 5 χρονια,........ειναι εκτος και παλι,.... και μαλιστα αυτη την φορα οχι γιατι το αποφασισε ο ιδιος,....αλλα γιατι δεν μπορουσε να κανει αλλιως.

Το γεγονος ειναι οτι τα χρονια περνανε και οτι δεν ειναι πια παιδακι,....οποτε και ειναι πολυτιμος γιαυτον πια ο χρονος που χανεται,...πιο πολυτιμος απο παλια.

Δεν ριχνω σε καποιον το φταιξιμο, προς θεου,.....ομως τα παραπανω ειναι γεγονοτα και δεν ειναι γνωμες η αποψεις καποιου, οποτε και δεν επιδεχονται συζητησης.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Το γεγονος παντως ειναι οτι, απο το τελευταιο grand Prix στο οποιο και πηρε μερος ο Μανωλης, που ηταν αυτο της Ισπανιας (2010), στο οποιο για πρωτη φορα εφτασε σε αισθητα καλυτερο σημειο απο πριν το μεγαλο κενο που εκανε για 5 χρονια,........ειναι εκτος και παλι,.... και μαλιστα αυτη την φορα οχι γιατι το αποφασισε ο ιδιος,....αλλα γιατι δεν μπορουσε να κανει αλλιως.
> 
> Το γεγονος ειναι οτι τα χρονια περνανε και οτι δεν ειναι πια παιδακι,....οποτε και ειναι πολυτιμος γιαυτον πια ο χρονος που χανεται,...πιο πολυτιμος απο παλια.
> 
> Δεν ριχνω σε καποιον το φταιξιμο, προς θεου,.....ομως τα παραπανω ειναι γεγονοτα και δεν ειναι γνωμες η αποψεις καποιου, οποτε και δεν επιδεχονται συζητησης.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Γιώργο σε όλα!Επίσης θα ήθελα να σου πώ ότι σε εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ,παρ'όλο που συναντηθήκαμε μόνο 1-2 φορές στο μαγαζί του Μανώλη,αλλά ο ίδιος ο Μανώλης μου έχει πεί τα καλύτερα για σένα οπότε είναι σαν να σε γνωρίζω καλά!

Για έναν τέτοιο αθλητή ο οποίος έχει μεγαλύτερες βλέψεις για το ΒΒ,θα έπρεπε να είχε συνεχίσει με αμείωτη προσπάθεια ως τώρα και να είναι έτοιμος να πάρει μέρος και φέτος σε αγώνες του εξωτερικού και μεγάλα Grand Prix.Είναι πολύ άδικο αυτό που συμβαίνει με τον Μανώλη,δηλαδή να κάνει μία σύντομη πορεία και βελτίωση και μετά λόγω των γνωστών οικονομικών δυσχερειών να κάθεται για αρκετό διάστημα στην άκρη!

Ο Δημήτρης ο Παπαντώνης του παρείχε όση υποστήριξη ήταν δυνατή όλον αυτόν τον καιρό μέσω της PhD-Hellas Team,αλλά μήν ξεχνάμε ότι έχτισε μια εταιρία που μετράει λίγο χρόνο λειτουργίας και συνεπώς απαιτείται ένα χρονικό διάστημα για να τεθούν γερές βάσεις και να έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα που γνωρίζουμε!Βλέπουμε όμως τεράστια δραστηριοποίηση στον χώρο από μέρους του και αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό!

Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι άν ο Μανώλης είχε αποφασίσει εδώ και χρόνια να μετοικίσει σε μία χώρα όπως η Γερμανία κλπ. θα είχε κάνει τεράστια καριέρα αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφουμε αυτά τα πόστ!Εκείνο που με θλίβει ιδιαίτερα είναι ότι επειδή αγαπάει την Ελλάδα υπερβολικά και δεν θέλησε να φύγει μακρυά,καταδικάστηκε να αντιμετωπίζει τα προβλήματα που τώρα αναφέρουμε,τη στιγμή που ΒΒερς με σώματα-λάσπη κάνουν καριέρα και έχουν τεράστια συμβόλαια,και ο Μανώλης με θανατηφόρο καλούπι παλεύει ακόμη και για την καθημερινότητά του!

Κάθε φορά που βρισκόμαστε με τον Μανώλη και συζητάμε,σκάω από τη στενοχώρια μου!Σκεφτείτε κιόλας ότι ο Μανώλης βοηθάει εμένα και τον Αχιλλέα τον φίλο μου να κατεβούμε στους αγώνες κάνοντάς δικά του έξοδα τώρα που δεν κάνει προετοιμασία,έστω κάποια πραγματάκια που εμάς μας βοηθούν αρκετά να συνεχίσουμε!
Όλη η προετοιμασία μου φέτος είναι αφιερωμένη σε εκείνον και μόνο,γιατί μας πιστεύει και μας στηρίζει και αυτό είναι το πάν για μένα!Έχω αποκτήσει έναν αδερφό ακόμη,τον Μανώλη και αυτό με κάνει να χαίρομαι όσο δεν λέγεται!Πού να φανταζόμουν όταν τον έβλεπα στα περιοδικά ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθουν έτσι θετικά τα πράγματα!Είμαι υπερήφανος για εκείνον άσχετα με την μελλοντική πορεία του στο ΒΒ,γιατί έχει τα κότσια του Ταύρου(να μην τα πώ αλλιώς)και αν είχε πιό ευνοικές συνθήκες θα έκανε τεράστια πράγματα!!!

Είναι τιμή μου να γνωρίζω έναν άνθρωπο σαν τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!

----------


## TheWorst

> Δεν χαίρεστε να καμαρώνετε Έλληνες αθλητές στις επαγγελματικές σκηνές???Ας αλλάξουμε μυαλά τότε!
> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους σας!


Βεβαια και χαιρομαστε , αλλα πως να τους αλλαξουμε μυαλα στους εμπορους που μονο να πουλησουν θελουν και δε τους ενδιαφερει καθολου το αθλημα ? 
Μακαρι καποτε Ελληνας να βγει Mr.Olympia

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απλα θα αναφερω 2-3 καταστασεις με ονοματα κατι που εχω επαναλαβει για τον Μανο:

*1ον:* Οπως εχω προαναφερει μιλαμε για τον *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ* Ελληνα εαν εξαιρεσουμε τον *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟ* κατι που σημαινει οτι το ονομα του εχει γραφτει με *ΧΡΥΣΑ* γραμματα στην Ιστορια.  :03. Clap: 

*2ον:* To να εχεις παρει την pro card  δεν σημαινει οτι ελυσες ολα τα προβληματα σου αντιθετως εγιναν πιο πολλα με την διαφορα οτι τωρα η ορεξη σου εχει ανοιξει για τα καλα.Οι αμερικανοι το ξερουν καλα και αυτες τις καρτες τις ονομαζουν "CHEESE"  :01. Unsure: 

*3ον:* O Sammi Al Haddad δεν την αποδεχτηκε γιατι λεει βγαζει πιο πολλα σαν ερασιτεχνης! Αυτος και οι ανθρωποι διπλα του οχι μονο ειδαν το "cheese" αλλα και την φακα ! :03. Clap: 

*4ον:* O* Hamdullah Aykutlu* τους την γυρησε πισω για να συνεχησει αυτο που *ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ* με τεραστιες επιτυχιες (Τιτλους) ενω ο ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ το γυρησε στο fitness για να γευτει και αλλα πραγματα στη ζωη του χωρις αγχος ανετα πλεον ΜΕΣΑ απο τον χωρο.  :01. Wink: 

Μανο εισαι πολυ καλος σε αυτο που διαλεξες να κανεις μεχρι τωρα και τα καταφερες *ΑΡΙΣΤΑ* με τα οπλα που σου εδωσαν για να πολεμησεις :03. Clap:  
Απο εμενα θα δεις το καπελο να βγαινει απο τα ψαρα μαλλια μου  :01. Wink: 

Σας εδωσα καποια αληθινα παραδειγματα παραπανω για σκεψη και αναθεωρηση καταστασεων....

Ελληνα Mr OLYMPIA δεν θα δειτε ποτε !

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Απλα θα αναφερω 2-3 καταστασεις με ονοματα κατι που εχω επαναλαβει για τον Μανο:
> 
> *1ον:* Οπως εχω προαναφερει μιλαμε για τον *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ* Ελληνα εαν εξαιρεσουμε τον *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟ* κατι που σημαινει οτι το ονομα του εχει γραφτει με *ΧΡΥΣΑ* γραμματα στην Ιστορια. 
> 
> *2ον:* To να εχεις παρει την pro card  δεν σημαινει οτι ελυσες ολα τα προβληματα σου αντιθετως εγιναν πιο πολλα με την διαφορα οτι τωρα η ορεξη σου εχει ανοιξει για τα καλα.Οι αμερικανοι το ξερουν καλα και αυτες τις καρτες τις ονομαζουν "CHEESE" 
> 
> *3ον:* O Sammi Al Haddad δεν την αποδεχτηκε γιατι λεει βγαζει πιο πολλα σαν ερασιτεχνης! Αυτος και οι ανθρωποι διπλα του οχι μονο ειδαν το "cheese" αλλα και την φακα !
> 
> *4ον:* O* Hamdullah Aykutlu* τους την γυρησε πισω για να συνεχησει αυτο που *ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ* με τεραστιες επιτυχιες (Τιτλους) ενω ο ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ το γυρησε στο fitness για να γευτει και αλλα πραγματα στη ζωη του χωρις αγχος ανετα πλεον ΜΕΣΑ απο τον χωρο. 
> ...


Στέλιο(ελπίζω να μήν σε ενοχλεί ο ενικός)θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα όσα γράφεις παραπάνω!Κυρίως στο ότι παίρνοντας κάποιος αθλητής την IFBB Pro Card,τα πράγματα πλέον γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα και οι απαιτήσεις για να υποστηρίξει κανείς έναν τέτοιο τίτλο αυξάνονται δραματικά!Καλά θα πάρει την κάρτα κάποιος,το θέμα είναι πώς θα καταφέρει να σταθεί αξιοπρεπώς δίπλα στα μεγαθήρια του επαγγελματικού ΒΒing!
Πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο για τα δεδομένα της χώρας μας!

Επίσης,οι επιλογές του καθενός είναι απόλυτα σεβαστές,θεωρώ από τον καθένα μας,μιάς και δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι όπως και δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ανάγκες,γούστα,τρόπο ικανοποίησης,προσωπικής ευχαρίστησης κλπ.Οπότε εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αρνητικά καμία επιλογή,καθένας έχει τους λόγους του και είναι υπεύθυνος για το πώς θα πορευθεί και ποιό δρόμο θα ακολουθήσει!

Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα σοβαρής και εντατικής ενασχόλησης με το άθλημα(μιλάω για αγώνες κυρίως),είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουν αναρωτηθεί:"Μήπως βαδίζω προς την καταστροφή?"...Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει,έστω και για λίγο να κυνηγήσουμε το όνειρό μας!Τώρα,το μέχρι πού θα φτάσουμε είναι σχετικό για τον καθένα και εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες!

Πάντως,θέλω να πώ κάτι τελευταίο,σε ελάχιστους από τους επαγγελματίες ΒΒερς κάποιος είπε:συνέχισε και θα πετύχεις στο BBing.Οι περισσότεροι πάλεψαν κόντρα στο κύμα,στα λεγόμενα γνωστών και φίλων,κόντρα στους πάντες,το μόνο που είχαν ήταν η εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό τους και στο όνειρό τους,και τα κατάφεραν!

Το ΒΒing είναι από τα πιό απαιτητικά και δύσκολα αθλήματα σε όλους τους τομείς που αυτό εμπεριέχει,αλλά αυτή η ευχαρίστηση της βαριάς προπόνησης και το να ξεπερνάς τα όρια του εαυτού σου κάθε φορά,δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα στον κόσμο!Και όταν βλέπεις ότι η προσπάθειά σου απέφερε καρπούς και βελτιώθηκες,αυτό δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα χειροπιαστό!

Με συγχωρείτε που ξέφυγα λίγο και έγραψα πιό γενικά,αλλά θεώρησα καλό να τα αναφέρω,και για να τα διαβάσουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται αλλά και για να τα επαναπροσδιορίσω κι εγώ μέσα μου!

Καλή συνέχεια και καλές προπονήσεις,κουράγιο σε όσους παλεύουν σκληρά αυτή την περίοδο για τους διάφορους αγώνες που θα λάβουν μέρος!ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο(ελπίζω να μήν σε ενοχλεί ο ενικός)θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα όσα γράφεις παραπάνω!Κυρίως στο ότι παίρνοντας κάποιος αθλητής την IFBB Pro Card,τα πράγματα πλέον γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα και οι απαιτήσεις για να υποστηρίξει κανείς έναν τέτοιο τίτλο αυξάνονται δραματικά!Καλά θα πάρει την κάρτα κάποιος,το θέμα είναι πώς θα καταφέρει να σταθεί αξιοπρεπώς δίπλα στα μεγαθήρια του επαγγελματικού ΒΒing!
> Πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο για τα δεδομένα της χώρας μας!
> 
> Επίσης,οι επιλογές του καθενός είναι απόλυτα σεβαστές,θεωρώ από τον καθένα μας,μιάς και δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι όπως και δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ανάγκες,γούστα,τρόπο ικανοποίησης,προσωπικής ευχαρίστησης κλπ.Οπότε εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αρνητικά καμία επιλογή,καθένας έχει τους λόγους του και είναι υπεύθυνος για το πώς θα πορευθεί και ποιό δρόμο θα ακολουθήσει!
> 
> Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα σοβαρής και εντατικής ενασχόλησης με το άθλημα(μιλάω για αγώνες κυρίως),είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουν αναρωτηθεί:"Μήπως βαδίζω προς την καταστροφή?"...Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει,έστω και για λίγο να κυνηγήσουμε το όνειρό μας!Τώρα,το μέχρι πού θα φτάσουμε είναι σχετικό για τον καθένα και εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες!
> 
> Πάντως,θέλω να πώ κάτι τελευταίο,σε ελάχιστους από τους επαγγελματίες ΒΒερς κάποιος είπε:συνέχισε και θα πετύχεις στο BBing.Οι περισσότεροι πάλεψαν κόντρα στο κύμα,στα λεγόμενα γνωστών και φίλων,κόντρα στους πάντες,το μόνο που είχαν ήταν η εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό τους και στο όνειρό τους,και τα κατάφεραν!
> 
> ...


Το ΒΒ Μενιο για εμενα  ειναι η ζωη μου οπως και για τον Μανωλη για εσενα και οποιον αλλο στερειται χρονο χρημα ζωη.... :03. Thumb up: 

Το θεμα ειναι οπως ειπα και στην ΚΑΒΒΑ να πινουμε τοσο νερο οσο χρειαζεται για να ξεδιψασουμε !  :01. Wink: 

Ολοι οι αλλοι του χωρου οσο και να πιουν δεν ξεδιψανε γιατι και χρονο και χρημα και ζωη κερδιζουν.... :01. Cool: 

Ο Μανος ειναι *ΗΡΩΑΣ* γιατι εκανε πολλα περισσοτερα απο οσα και ο ιδιος μπορουσε ! :03. Clap: 

Δεν εχει τελειωσει για εμενα *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* εαν  αναθεωρησει καποια πραγματα (ειναι πολυυυυ μικρος σε ηλικια) και ουτε χρειαζετε να απογοητευεται εχει να δωσει πολλα σαν αθλητης ακομα ! :01. Mr. Green: 

Περυσι Μενιο με εβλεπες σαν "εχθρο" σαν "fitnessa" και οτι δεν εχω ιδεα....φετος συμφωνεις ενω λεω τα ιδια.... :01. Wink: 

ΒΒ στην Ελλαδα *"ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ"* δεν υφισταται.....Καποια στιγμη θα μιλησω για τον* ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟ* να καταλαβεις τις διαφορες :02. Welcome:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Το ΒΒ Μενιο για εμενα  ειναι η ζωη μου οπως και για τον Μανωλη για εσενα και οποιον αλλο στερειται χρονο χρημα ζωη....
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οπως ειπα και στην ΚΑΒΒΑ να πινουμε τοσο νερο οσο χρειαζεται για να ξεδιψασουμε ! 
> 
> Ολοι οι αλλοι του χωρου οσο και να πιουν δεν ξεδιψανε γιατι και χρονο και χρημα και ζωη κερδιζουν....
> 
> Ο Μανος ειναι *ΗΡΩΑΣ* γιατι εκανε πολλα περισσοτερα απο οσα και ο ιδιος μπορουσε !
> 
> Δεν εχει τελειωσει για εμενα *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* εαν  αναθεωρησει καποια πραγματα (ειναι πολυυυυ μικρος σε ηλικια) και ουτε χρειαζετε να απογοητευεται εχει να δωσει πολλα σαν αθλητης ακομα !
> ...


Στέλιο και σε αυτό το πόστ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου,συγχώρεσέ τον απότομο τρόπο με τον οποίο σου έγραψα στην αρχή,αλλά είχα βαρεθεί να βλέπω όλα αυτά τα στραβά που γίνονται!Θα μου πείς,εσύ τα βλέπεις πολύ περισσότερο καιρό από μένα...Απλά τότε δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι ο καθένας μας κάνει τις επιλογές του ανάλογα με το τί κρίνει ο ίδιος ως πιό σωστό και δεν είναι αναγκαίο να είναι ο άλλος επαγγελματίας ΒΒερ για να κερδίσει το σεβασμό μου!Νομίζω ότι σου έχω ξαναπεί πως από τον τρόπο που γράφεις φαίνεσαι έξυπνος άνθρωπος και ορθά σκεπτόμενος,και γνωρίζω ότι κι εσύ κάνεις ο,τι μπορείς για να συμβάλλεις και να βελτιώσεις την εικόνα του αθλήματος!

Για τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις παραπάνω συμφωνώ χωρίς να έχω κάτι να προσθέσω,τόσο για τον Μανώλη για τον οποίο γνωρίζω τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετώπισε και αντιμετωπίζει,όσο και για το επαγγελματικό ΒΒing που δεν υφίσταται στη χώρα μας!

Επίσης,θα ήθελα πολύ να διαβάσω τη γνώμη σου και για τον Κεφαλιανό...

Τέλος,νομίζω Στέλιο πως ήρθε η ώρα κάτι να γίνει,συζητήσεις,αποφάσεις,κάτι ουσιαστικό πάντως,μόνο μεταξύ ανθρώπων που αγαπάνε από καρδιάς το άθλημα και θέλουν να το δούνε να ανθίζει περισσότερο στην Ελλάδα!Εννοείται ότι δεν ζούμε σε έναν κόσμο αγγελικά πλασμένο,βεβαίως θα είναι μέσα και σπόνσορες-χορηγοί που σαν κύριο στόχο τους θα έχουν το κέρδος(απολύτως λογικό),αλλά με λίγα λόγια να διαχειρίζονται το ΒΒing άτομα που θέλουν να προσφέρουν με βάση τη γνήσια αγάπη τους για αυτό το άθλημα!

Πρέπει να δούμε καλύτερες μέρες γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα,όλοι οι αθλητές που παίρνουμε μέρος σε αγώνες θυσιάζουμε πάρα πολλά σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής μας!Είναι κρίμα για όλους μας!

Αυτά τα ολίγα και θα επανέλθουμε ξανά!Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## giannis64

4 ακομα καταπληκτηκες φωτο απο αυτον τον τεραστιο ελληνα αθλητη..

----------


## Αντωνης

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock: Πραγματικα απιστευτος :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Nutrition for you!

Thanks for the nice pictures!! I love them  :01. Smile:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Να φανταστω σε αυτες ειναι αρκετα νεος αλλα φαινοταν οτι τηα γινει καλος αθλητης. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτες είναι απο την αρχή της ανόδου του μανώλη αγωνιστικα και είχε ακόμη και τότε καταπληκτικη φόρμα , εγω προσωπικα ήμουν κριτής σε ενα αγώνα του μανώλη στο βόλο και δεν θυμάμε αν ήταν ο πρώτος του , αλλα μας είχε εντυπωσιάσει όλους με την σκηνική του παρουσία , φαινόταν ότι αν το ήθελε και συνέχιζε θα έφτανε πολύ ψηλά και δεν τον έχω δεί ποτε σε μη καλή κατάσταση , ακόμη και σε αγώνες που δεν τού ήρθαν τα πράγματα όπως ήθελε και δεν πέτυχε το 100% των δυνατοτήτων του όπως πχ στο ατλάντικ σιτυ , πάλι ήταν πάρα πολυ καλός .

αλλα πάνω απ όλα μετράει σαν άνθρωπος και χαρακτήρας για όσους τον γνωρίζουν προσωπικα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

αλλα πάνω απ όλα μετράει σαν άνθρωπος και χαρακτήρας για όσους τον γνωρίζουν προσωπικα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: [/QUOTE]

Aυτοι που τον γνωριζουν ειναι τυχεροι,εμεις που τον βλεπουμε μονο απο φωτο και βιντεο χαιρομαστε για την προσπαθεια που κανει και δινει κινητρο σε εμας να κυνηγισουμε τους στοχους μας ασχετα με το αν μας βοηθαει η χωρα μας οσο αφορα το bodybuilding. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## docmar

ειναι παιδακι σε αυτες τις fotos,.....ειναι απο ενα grandprix που ειχε γινει στο βελγιο, ισως και 12 χρονια πριν.!!!

Και βεβαια φαινεται τι προκειται να γινει στη συνεχεια........

----------


## spirospros

:03. Thumb up:  πολυ καλος συγχαρητηρια

----------


## barbell

Εγω παντως δε προκειται να ξαναπατησω το ποδι μου σε καμια απο τις 2 μεγαλες αλυσιδες συμπληρωματων.Τους εχω αφησει χιλιαδες ευρω(πεταμενα λεφτα)και σε οσους αγωνες εχω παει δεν ειναι εκει καν χορηγοι..απο μας εχουν πλουτισει..ουτε απο τους κικ μποξερς ουτε απο τους ποδοσφαιριστες..και εναν αθλητη του bbing οπως ο Καραμανλακης δεν βοηθανε..Να μη μιλησω και για καποιους αλλους ''εμπορους συμπληρωματων''που δινουνε και συνεντευξεις πως αγαπουν το αθλημα και οταν βρουν κανα παιδακι που ενδιαφερεται του πινουν το αιμα...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

παιδες εχουμε κανα νεο για τη μετεπειτα πορεια του Μανωλη?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολλοι φίλοι του αθλήματος θα αναρωτιούνται και θα έχουν αυτη την απορία , πώς ενας αθλητής με το ταλέντο κατ αρχήν του μανώλη , την παιδεία του σαν άνθρωπος και αθλητής , το επίπεδο που έχει φτάσει που με ένα κλίκ θα κατάφερνε να καταξιωθεί στο πάνθεον των επαγγελματιών , αναγκαστικά κάνει μια αποχή αγωνιστικά , σίγουρα έχει τούς λόγους του , αλλα και αυτό δείχνει ποσο πίσω είναι το ββ στην ελλάδα όχι απο άποψη αθλητών και ταλέντων , αλλα απο θέμα στήριξης σε ενα άθλημα που μπορεί να μην είναι ολυμπιακό , παρ όλα αυτα εκπροσωπεί την χώρα μας με καλούς αθλητές αλλα οι δυσκολίες να ανταπεξέλθουν στα έξοδα που απαιτούνται ,τούς κάνει μέχρι και να χάσουν τον ενθουσιασμό τους αγωνιστικά .

γιατι δεν είναι μόνο τα έξοδα προετοιμασίας , αλλα σ αυτα τα επίπεδα προστίθεντε και άλλα που έχουν να κάνουν και με μετακινήσεις και υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια , όποιος θέλει να λέγετε επαγγελματίας και να μπορεί να τα βγάζει πέρα καθαρά απο το ββ , όπως όλοι οι κορυφαίοι επαγγελματίες θα πρέπει να βρίσκετε και κοντα στούς μεγάλους χορηγούς που αυτοί βρίσκονται στην αμερική και εξωτερικό γενικότερα , γιατι με τα χαιρετίσματα δουλεια δεν γίνετε και εδω στήν ελλάδα τα πράγματα δεν είναι καλα γενικότερα .

ελπίζουμε κάποια μέρα να έχει ο μανώλης όρεξη και χρόνο να μας πεί κάποια πράγματα  απο την εμπειρία του,  τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζει ενας αθλητής αυτού του επιπέδου , αλλα και τούς λόγους που δεν συμμετέχει φέτος σε αγώνες , απλά εγω γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα απο συζητήσεις που είχαμε και πόσο ζορίστηκε την προηγούμενη χρονια με τις συμμετοχές του , μάλιστα σε 1-2 περιπτώσεις δεν είχε βγάλει και το 100% των δυνατοτήτων του

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Εγω παντως δε προκειται να ξαναπατησω το ποδι μου σε καμια απο τις 2 μεγαλες αλυσιδες συμπληρωματων.Τους εχω αφησει χιλιαδες ευρω(πεταμενα λεφτα)και σε οσους αγωνες εχω παει δεν ειναι εκει καν χορηγοι..απο μας εχουν πλουτισει..ουτε απο τους κικ μποξερς ουτε απο τους ποδοσφαιριστες..και εναν αθλητη του bbing οπως ο Καραμανλακης δεν βοηθανε..Να μη μιλησω και για καποιους αλλους ''εμπορους συμπληρωματων''που δινουνε και συνεντευξεις πως αγαπουν το αθλημα και οταν βρουν κανα παιδακι που ενδιαφερεται του πινουν το αιμα...


Τα έλεγα κι εγώ φίλε μου στην αρχή που γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ και σχεδόν όλοι έπεσαν να με φάνε,ίσως τα έλεγα αρκετά ωμά αλλά έτσι πρέπει να λέγονται αυτά τα πράγματα μήπως και ξυπνήσει κανείς!Που δεν το νομίζω,αλλά δεν πειράζει,τουλάχιστον τα είπα και ηρέμησα...

Μιλάμε για τον Καραμανλάκη,έναν αθλητή με γενετικά που όμοιά τους θα δούμε σε 100 χρόνια ξανά!Αλλά τί το θές!!!???Βγάζουν λεφτά αυτοί που είναι καθαρά έμποροι και μας εκμεταλλεύονται???Τότε μπράβο σε μας τους αθλητές,πετύχαμε τον σκοπό τους  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κανείς τους δεν ήταν ΒΒερ και δεν θα γίνει όσο κι αν κοροιδεύουν τον κόσμο ότι παλιά αυτοί έκαναν ο,τι κι εμείς και νοιάζονται για το άθλημα.ΤΡΙΧΕΣ!!!Όταν δεν θα έχουν να φάνε και να πληρώνουν τα έξοδα μιάς προετοιμασίας για ένα 6μηνο μετά,ας έρθουν να μας το πούνε,αλλά αυτοί βλέπετε και Πόρσε αυτοκίνητα έχουν και εξοχικά!

Τελοσπάντων,δεν αντέχω άλλο να κράζω ρε παιδιά,εγώ που είμαι νέος στον χώρο.Φανταστείτε πόσο έχει απογοητευτεί ο Μανώλης από όλα αυτά τόσα χρόνια!Μαγκιά του θα είναι να καθίσει στην ησυχία του και όχι μόνο να μην ξανακατέβει σε αγώνα αλλά ούτε να πάει σε Ελληνικό αγώνα σαν θεατής!

Τιμή μου που τον γνωρίζω και με συμβουλεύει σε ο,τι κι αν κάνω!Και ξέρω οτι αν είχε τις συνθήκες θα τους είχε θερίσει όλους στα Γκράν Πρί,το πιστεύω πραγματικά!

----------


## 8avos

Φοβερός αθλητής ο Μάνος!Το 2009 που έπαιζε προκριματικά για Ολύμπια τον παρακολουθούσαμε με ένα φίλο που δεν του αρέσει το ΒΒ.Όταν τον άκουσε σε μια συνέντευξή του σε τοπικό κανάλι tv,έγινε απο τους fun του και αναθεώρησε για το ΒΒ και τους ανθρώπους που το περικλύουν.

----------


## ελμερ

εχουμε νεα απ τον Μανωλη?συνεχιζει να προπονειται ,σχεδιαζει να κατεβει σε αγωνα?  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτές οι ερωτήσεις σου ελμερ απασχολούν αρκετούς, αναμένουμε σύντομα νέα του Μανώλη 

ΜΒ

----------


## ελμερ

> Αυτές οι ερωτήσεις σου ελμερ απασχολούν αρκετούς, αναμένουμε σύντομα νέα του Μανώλη 
> 
> ΜΒ


Thanks !     :02. Welcome:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Πρίν από λίγο καιρό βρεθήκαμε με τον Μανώλη στον Βόλο και είχαμε την ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε για κάποια θέματα που μας απασχολούν σχετικά με την πορεία του αθλήματος.
Ο Μανώλης είναι τεράστιος στα 130 κιλά και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση!Έπαθα ΣΟΚ όταν τον είδα  :02. Shock: 
Κάτι έχει στο μυαλό του για συμμετοχή σε αγώνες αλλά ακόμη είναι απλά μια σκέψη.Σκοπεύει να δώσει μία συνέντευξη αρκετά αναλυτική και θα καλύψει πολλά θέματα...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mακαρι μακαρι να ξανακατεβει αν και ειναι δυσκολο το καταλαβαινω,δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολες οι συνθηκες.Περιμενουμε και τη συνεντευξη :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Μανωλης ως γνωστον,μιλαει επιλεκτικα και ουσιαστικα,όταν υπάρχουν νεα ή εξελίξεις που αφορουν το ευρύ κοινο  που παρακολουθει το αγωνιστικο bbing.
Ο κοσμος ενδιαφερεται και ρωταει για την πορεία του Μανωλη,οπότε πιστευω πως αυτη η συνεντευξη θα μας καλύψει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Απο τους αθλητες που συμπαθω ιδιαιτερα , μπραβο του πολυ καλος!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Επιτρεψτε μου να διαφωνησω εν μερη στο θεμα "στηριξη" στα καταστηματα που διατηρουνε αθλητες.. συγγνωμη και δεν θελω να τους παρει ολους η μπαλα αλλα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια , ειδα προιον με 85 ευρω ενω ο χορηγος το εχει 55.. και στο ιντερνετ μπορεις να το βρεις απο 30 μπορει και λιγοτερο.. ηξερα οτι θα δω υψηλοτερες τιμες και ηξερα τι να περιμενω αλλα τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα συγγνωμη.......δεν με ενοχλησε να δωσω 10-15 παραπανω.. μονο και μονο γιατι ηθελα να στηριξω τον αθλητη που ειναι απο την πολη μου(καρδιτσα) , θα συζητουσα πολλα πραγματα , θα ρωτουσα και γενικα θα επαιρνα ανεκτιμητες πληροφοριες .. αλλα με ενα καλοκαιρι χριστουγεννα και πασχα δουλεια για να βγαλω ολο τον χρονο μιας και ειμαι φοιτητης δεν εχω να τα δωσω..

----------


## NASSER

Το τελευταίο διαστημα - μετα από ενα συμβαν με εμπλεκόμενο τον Μανώλη  Καραμανλάκη  στο 2ημερο των αγώνων της ΕΟΣΔ τον Ιούνιο του 2011- υπήρχε  μια αμηχανία και εσωστρέφεια στους κύκλους του Ελληνικού bodybuilding  αναφορικά με την επαγγελματική κάρτα του Μανώλη Καραμανλακη και την  μελλοντική  του αγωνιστική πορεία.Πολλά ακούστηκαν,ακόμα και για το τέλος της  καριέρας του Μανώλη ως επαγγελματία.
 To  :bodybuilding.gr:  ως μέσο ενημέρωσης θέλησε να δώσει το βήμα στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη να μας παρουσιάσει την δικιά του οπτική από από τα γεγονότα.
 Σας παρουσιάζουμε λοιπόν την συνέντευξη με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!                         



*BB.gr:Σε Καλωσορίζουμε στο bodybuilding.gr μετά από ένα χρόνο περίπου και εφόσον έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί αρκετά γεγονότα στο χώρο του ελληνικού bodybuilding.*

 MK: Γεια σας και από μένα και ευχαριστώ για την ευκαιρία που μου δίνετε να συζητήσουμε.


*BB.gr:Έχουν ακουστεί πολλά σχετικά με κάποιο περιστατικό το οποίο   εξελίχθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του Πανελληνίου της ΕΟΣΔ τον περασμένο   Ιούνιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το οποίο ήταν η αφορμή να ξεκινήσει  μια  περιπέτεια μεταξύ εσένα και της IFBB. Θες να μιλήσεις για αυτό;   Νομίζεις ότι έκανες κάποιο λάθος από την πλευρά σου ή όχι;*

  ΜΚ: Η αλήθεια είναι πως αισθάνομαι ευθύνη και βάρος για τα γεγονότα   που διαδραματίστηκαν τον Ιούνιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μόνο απέναντι στην   ομοσπονδία, τους φίλους και υποστηρικτές του αθλήματος.Δεν θα έκανα   καμία ενέργεια η οποία θα μπορούσε να γκρεμίσει κάτι για το οποίο έδωσα   όλες μου τις δυνάμεις να οικοδομηθεί και αναφέρομαι στο  OLYMRUS PRO.
 Τα πράγματα οδηγήθηκαν στα άκρα μετά από αθέτηση προφορικής υπόσχεσης   που αφορούσε σε καταβολή χρηματικού ποσού, το οποίο είχε να κάνει με τη   συμμετοχή μου στον αγώνα της Ισπανίας και επανειλημμένως  προκλητική -  προσβλητική συμπεριφορά συνεργάτη της PHD απέναντι μου η  οποία με έθιξε  σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Η PHD από την άλλη πλευρά αντί να προβεί στις  απαιτούμενες ενέργειες ώστε να αποτραπεί ή  τουλάχιστον να αμβλυνθεί  οποιαδήποτε σύγκρουση υποδαύλισε την  κατάσταση.Γενικότερα, όσον αφορά  στη συνεργασία μου με την PHD σε  επίπεδο υποσχέσεων και λόγων ήταν  εξαιρετική, σε επίπεδο πράξεων ήταν  ανεπαρκέστατη.Η παρουσία μου στο  χώρο του body building είναι πολύχρονη και δεν επιτρέπω να θίγεται η  αξιοπρέπεια μου από παντελώς άγνωστους στο χώρο ανθρώπους και  αμφιλεγόμενους.


*BB.gr:Όλη  αυτή η φασαρία γύρω από τη διαμάχη εξέθεσε την  επαγγελματική σου κάρτα  και το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σου σε  επαγγελματικούς αγώνες; Τι γίνεται με  αυτό το θέμα;*

  ΜΚ: Μέχρι ώρας δεν υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση για οποιαδήποτε   κύρωση σε σχέση με την επαγγελματική μου κάρτα. Λαμβάνω κανονικά το   πρόγραμμα αγώνων της IFBΒ και τις αιτήσεις συμμετοχής επομένως  δεν έχω  καμία ένδειξη για το αντίθετο. Ευελπιστώ να πρυτανεύσει η  λογική.  Επιπρόσθετα στο πλαίσιο των ενεργειών που όφειλα να κάνω σε σχέση με την  ελληνική ομοσπονδία και τον πρόεδρο της έσπευσα να  αποστείλω  απολογητικό υπόμνημα για το ατυχές ομολογουμένως περιστατικό,  εξηγώντας  τους λόγους που με οδήγησαν σε μία συμπεριφορά που δε με χαρακτηρίζει.    
*

BB.gr: Όταν λες στον πρόεδρο, εννοείς τον πρόεδρο της ΕΟΣΔ;*

 ΜΚ: Ναι εννοώ τον κ. Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη.
*

ΒΒ.gr: Επομένως δεν τίθεται θέμα αφαίρεσης της επαγγελματικής κάρτας από τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη;*

  ΜΚ: Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα που άπτεται της αρμοδιότητας του προέδρου και της ομοσπονδίας. 


*ΒΒ.gr: Δηλαδή Μανώλη να ευελπιστούμε πως θα σε ξαναδούμε να αγωνίζεσαι σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες;*

 ΜΚ:  Φίλε Νάσερ ξέρεις πως είμαι πολλά χρόνια αθλητής και είναι στο αίμα  μου  να θέλω να αγωνίζομαι συνέχεια. Ελπίζω αυτό το γεγονός να μην   επισκιάσει τα χρόνια παρουσίας και προσφοράς μου στο χώρο και μάλιστα σε  τέτοιο βαθμό που  θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει την αιτία για ένα άδικο και  πρόωρο τέλος της  πορείας αυτής. 


*BB.gr: Όλοι αναγνωρίζουμε την τεράστια  προσπάθεια τα τελευταία  χρόνια να ανεβάσεις το επίπεδό σου και να  διακριθείς σε επαγγελματικούς  αγώνες. Για έναν αθλητή που αγωνίζεται για κάτι τέτοιο από την Ελλάδα  και μάλιστα από την επαρχία  αυτή η προσπάθεια είναι άξια θαυμασμού.  Είχες την υποστήριξη που  χρειαζόσουν ή που είχες υπολογίσει;* 

 ΜΚ: Θα ήταν ψέμα να πω  πως την είχα στο βαθμό που θα μπορούσε να  βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά την  προσπάθεια μου ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου αθλητή του  χώρου που αγωνίζεται σε  αυτό το επίπεδο. Όλοι γνωρίζουν πως οι  απαιτήσεις είναι τεράστιες και  πολύπλευρες. Λαμβάνω υπόψη μου τα όρια  και τις δυνατότητες των Ελλήνων  χορηγών - ειδικά σήμερα, παρ' όλα αυτά  δεν μπορείς να  ευαγγελίζεσαι τον τίτλο του μεσσία του αθλήματος και να  χρησιμοποιείς  προς όφελος σου τον κόπο και την εικόνα οποιουδήποτε  αθλητή δίχως να  μπορείς να αρθείς στο ύψος της περίστασης 


*ΒΒ.gr: Πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορούσες να είχες καλύτερες θέσεις αν ήσουν για παράδειγμα στο εξωτερικό με έναν μεγάλο χορηγό;* 

 ΜΚ:  Ποτέ δεν ονειρεύτηκα πως θα αγωνίζομαι και θα ζω εκτός Ελλάδος. Δεν  με  ενδιαφέρει! Ακόμα και στα πιο δύσκολα είχα ως στόχο, αφετηρία μου  να  αποτελεί η Ελλάδα και να αγωνίζομαι με τα ελληνικά χρώματα. Για μένα  σημαντικότερος σκοπός  είναι να μπορείς να εμπνεύσεις νεότερους αθλητές  να προσπαθήσουν να  αγωνισθούν και να διακριθούν στο εξωτερικό από  οποιαδήποτε  προσωπική επιδίωξη για κατάταξη σε κάποιον επαγγελματικό  αγώνα.Όχι ότι  δε με ενδιαφέρει αλλά δεν θα θυσίαζα τις αξίες μου για  αυτό.


*ΒΒ.gr: Ποια τα πλάνα σου από εδώ και πέρα; Είτε επαγγελματικά είτε σε κάποιο άλλο τομέα.*

 ΜΚ:  Όπως ίσως γνωρίζετε σε λίγους μήνες θα γίνω πατέρας και είναι το  πρώτο  πράγμα που με απασχολεί. Το γεγονός αυτό όπως είναι φυσικό έχει   επαναπροσδιορίσει τις προτεραιότητες μου. Πάντα όμως είναι παρούσα η  επιθυμία και ανάγκη  μου για ενεργή συμμετοχή στα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα και  το προσωπικό μου  στοίχημα για αυτοβελτίωση.


*
ΒΒ.gr: Έχεις ακολουθήσει μια μεγάλη  πορεία τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο  εξωτερικό. Μετά από όλα αυτά τα  χρόνια και όλους αυτούς τους αγώνες,  και παρακολουθώντας τις εξελίξεις στο ελληνικό bodybuilding, πρόσφατα  έγινε και το Οδύσσεια 2011, τι γνώμη έχεις για αυτό; 
**Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει πρόοδος; Θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο τα επόμενα χρόνια;*

 ΜΚ:  Πάντα παρακολουθώ στενά τις εξελίξεις στο άθλημα και το μόνο που με   ενδιαφέρει είναι να βλέπω πρόοδο σε όλους τους τομείς, τόσο σε  αθλητικό  όσο και σε οργανωτικό επίπεδο.Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δε  μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το γεγονός  πως η έλλειψη σοβαρής χρηματοδότησης  είναι ο κυριότερος ανασταλτικός  παράγοντας προς την κατεύθυνση της  προόδου. 


*ΒΒ.gr:  Δεν ξέρουμε αν παρακολουθείς τελευταία τα φόρουμ αλλά οι  τελευταίες  ενημερώσεις, καθώς πλέον όλες οι ενημερώσεις γύρω από το  άθλημα γίνονται  μέσα από τα φόρουμ,πρόκειται να έχουμε διοργανώσεις με  τίτλο natural bodybuilding. τι γνώμη έχεις γι' αυτό;*

 ΜΚ:  Κάθε άποψη είναι σεβαστή και μάλιστα όταν γίνεται καλοπροαίρετα. Ο   αθλητισμός αποτελεί ένα ευρύ πεδίο έκφρασης και υπάρχει χώρος για   όλους.Από την άλλη οι προσωπικές μου επιλογές δείχνουν και την  προσέγγιση μου στο θέμα.    


*ΒΒ.gr:  Η εμφάνιση μιας τέτοιας ομοσπονδίας στην Ελλάδα δεν  στιγματίζει την  ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB στο χώρο του αθλητισμού, καθώς αναγνωρισμένη  και αυτή τηρεί  κάποιο πρωτόκολλο;*

  ΜΚ: Αυτή τη στιγμή η μόνη αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία στην Ελλάδα είναι η   ΕΟΣΔ και έχει τον μηχανισμό και το καταστατικό να υποστηρίξει το άθλημα   από όλες τις πλευρές.Επομένως είναι και η καθ' 'υλην αρμόδια να   αντιδράσει όπως ορίζει το καταστατικό της σε περίπτωση που θίγεται. Αυτό   είναι το μόνο δεδομένο που υπάρχει. 


*ΒΒ.gr: Δηλαδή θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί περιττή η παρουσία άλλης μιας ομοσπονδίας στην Ελλάδα στο άθλημα του bodybuilding;*

 ΜΚ:  Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί. Υπάρχουν πολλά και σοβαρά   προβλήματα που περιορίζουν και δυσχεραίνουν την ευδοκίμηση του  ελληνικού  bodybuilding όπως ήδη προανέφερα. Για παράδειγμα τα  προβλήματα χρηματοδότησης των αγώνων  και των αθλητών,η τήρηση  καταστατικών κανόνων γνωστών σε όλους εξ αρχής  είναι θέματα κεφαλαιώδη  τα οποία πρέπει να μας απασχολούν στην  παρούσα φάση και χρήζουν άμεσης  επίλυσης και τέλος πάντων ο  κατακερματισμός του αθλητικού δυναμικού σε  μια τόσο μικρή χώρα σε ομοσπονδίες και παραομοσπονδίες δε συμβάλει στην  ενδυνάμωση του αθλήματος.


*BB.gr:  Μανώλη σε ευχαριστούμε για αυτή τη συνέντευξη καθώς εδώ και  αρκετό  καιρό οι αναγνώστες του φόρουμ ήθελαν να μάθουν νέα σου, να  ακούσουν τις  απόψεις σου και* *περίμεναν με ενδιαφέρον για περισσότερα.* 
*Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε  πολλά ακόμα, αλλά καλό θα ήταν όλοι να  εστιάσουμε τη προσοχή μας σε αυτά  πρώτα γιατί σίγουρα θα έχουμε και  συνέχεια!*

 ΜΚ:Είναι ευχάριστο να  γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν αρκετοί άνθρωποι που αγαπάνε  το άθλημα και οι  οποίοι ενδιαφέρονται για την πορεία μου και τις  απόψεις μου. Τους  σέβομαι και τους ευχαριστώ όπως και εσάς για την  ευκαιρία που μου δώσατε να  επικοινωνήσω με το ευρύ κοινό. 
Τέλος θέλω να  συγχαρώ  την Άντρεα  Κατσέλου για τη δεύτερη θέση που κατέλαβε στο  Παγκόσμιο εφήβων στη κατηγορία bikini που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Ισπανία  και εύχομαι να έχει λαμπρό μέλλον.

----------


## tomaxok

και ο κοσ μπουρναζος και ο κοσ καραμανλακης λενε για την υπαρξη πολλων ομοσπονδιων(mr ellas). το νοβα πως θα γινει να δειξει bb; (ασχετο)

----------


## gym

ξεκαθαρος και ειλικρινης ο μανωλης στις απαντησεις του...χαιρεσαι να τον ακους/διαβαζεις αυτον τον ανθρωπο πραγματικα..
και παλι μπραβο στο φορουμ και ειδικα στον νασσερ για την συνεντευξη... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

συγκροτημενος ο λογος του,ειλικρινης...χαιρεσαι να τον ακους η να τον διαβαζεις......(αν και δεν καταλαβα τι εγινε σ εκεινον τον αγωνα,ποια ηταν η αντιδραση του Μανωλη) καλη συνεχεια Μανωλη!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## nicolaos_m

> και ο κοσ μπουρναζος και ο κοσ καραμανλακης λενε για την υπαρξη πολλων ομοσπονδιων(mr ellas). το νοβα πως θα γινει να δειξει bb; (ασχετο)


Όταν θα πληρωσει καποιος σπονσορας για να γινει η μεταδοση.Ειχε κανει ο συνεταιρος μου ο Αλεξης Γερολυματος μια προσπαθεια και ειχαν διξει καποιους αγωνες.
Χρονια το προσπαθουσα αυτο και μαλιστα ειχα φερει μεχρι και καποιον σκηνοθετη και πηρε πλανα απο ενα σηριαλ και το κολλησε στην υποθεση του εργου ωστε να δουν λιγο αγωνες μεσα απο αυτο.Δεν δινουν λεφτα οι εταιριες για κατι τετοιο και οσο για τις αθλητικες εταιριες που ειναι στον χωρο... δεν εχουν τοσα χρηματα (εκτος και αν καποιοι κανουν μαζι καποια "γενικοι" διαφημιση (π.χ. γενικα για τα συμπληρωματα ωστε να μαθει ο κοσμος την αληθεια απο την παραπληροφορηση,αλλα αυτο ειναι απλα ονειρο θερινης νυχτος).

-ο κατακερματισμός του αθλητικού δυναμικού σε μια τόσο μικρή χώρα σε ομοσπονδίες και παραομοσπονδίες δε συμβάλει στην ενδυνάμωση του αθλήματος.- 
Μπραβο Μανωλη!!! Για αλλη μια φορα τα ειπες οπως πρεπει (τα ακουν αυτοι που πρεπει αραγε; )

----------


## Dreiko

συγχαρητηρια για αυτη την ακρως αποκαλυπτικη συνεντευξη..... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Αντε να δουμε και παλι τον Μανωλη καποια μερα πανω στη σκηνη!!!
Να του ζησει το τεκνο!!!!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Διαβασα με πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον ,τη συνεντευξη,για το φλεγον ζητημα, του διεθνους πρωταθλητη μας ,Μανωλη Καραμανλακη.Ευχομαι ,αλλα και ευελπιστω,οτι η σταδιοδρομια ενος αθλητη μας, που σε λιγο θα γινει ο δευτερος Ελληνας που θα συμμετασχει στο Ολυμπια ,να μη σταματησει απο ενα γεγονος, το οποιο σαφως, δεν χαρακτηριζει  τον ευγενεστατο αυτο αθλητη,για τον οποιο ολοι εχουν να πουν ,μονο θετικα αχολια.Ενας ανθρωπος με καλλιεργεια πνευματικη(την οποια μαλιστα, εμμεσα και διπλωματικα ,αν ηθελε,μπορουσε να επικαλεσθει ως ελαφρυντικο),ειναι κριμα ,να μη λαβει μια δευτερη ευκαιρια.Βεβαια δεν γνωριζω με ακριβεια τις λεπτομερειες των γεγονοτων,αλλα για ενα ανθρωπο,που κανενας δεν τον εχει κατηγορησει ουτε για το παραμικρο,φυσικο ειναι να ευχομαι την ταχυτατη, θετικη και οριστικη λυση του προβληματος ,το οποιο μαλιστα ακομα δεν εχουμε τη ξεκαθαρη πληροφοριση, ουτε για το αν υφισταται.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ενα Λακωνικο σχολιο:Οι ερωτησεις του Νασερ ειναι πολυ ευστοχες και καλοδιατυπωμενες.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ το Μανώλη για τις απαντήσεις που μας έδωσε και ευχόμαστε όλα να πάνε καλά και στα οικογενειακά του, αλλά και σύντομα να τον δούμε ξανά στη σκηνή γιατί μας έλλειψε  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κατ  αρχήν να ευχηθώ στον μανώλη απο εδω με το καλό την γέννηση του πρώτου παιδιού του που είναι το πιο ευχάριστο γεγονός 
και κατα δεύτερον με αυτη την συνέντευξη έβαλε ενα τέρμα στα σχόλια και στίς υποθέσεις που γινόταν σχετικά με το τι συμβαίνει και τούς λόγους αποχής του , καθώς και για το περιστατικό που έγινε ,  εγω γνώριζα πολύ καλά αλλα το καλύτερο ήταν να τοποθετηθεί ο ίδιος και να πεί τα πράγματα όπως αυτός θέλει , μιας και τον αφορούν , είναι το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε σαν φόρουμ , σε εναν άνθρωπο και αθλητή σαν τον μανώλη 
και μπράβο στο νασερ που επιμελήθηκε αυτη την συνέντευξη 

στο θέμα τωρα της κάρτας ας επικρατήσει η λογική γιατι δεν έχουμε και πολλούς στο ββ που να θέλουν και να έχουν δυνατότητα συμμετοχής σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , ώστε να φανούμε και σαν έλληνες δυνατοί στο ββ σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο .

στο θέμα των ομοσπονδιών ελεύθερη αγορά είναι ας κάνει ο καθένας ότι θέλει , αρκεί να είναι καλοπροαίρετος και να λειτουργεί και για το συμφέρον και προώθηση του αθλήματος , απλα οι αθλητές θεωρώ δεν είναι άβουλα όντα, ο καθένας γνωρίζει το συμφέρον και τούς στόχους του  και θα συμμετέχει εκεί που τον συμφέρει, έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι δεν θέλουν να  γίνουν επαγγελματίες , αρκεί να αντιμετωπίζονται σωστα , αλλα και οι ίδιοι να μην ξεχνάν τις υποχρεώσεις τους και να μάθουν να συμπεριφέρονται σαν αθλητές και όχι σαν σελέμπριτις .

το θέμα είναι ότι ο μανώλης έχει προσφέρει και συνεχίζει στον χώρο και δεν θα πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να νοιώθει παραγκωνισμένος και όποιοι λένε λόγια μεγάλα να τα κάνουν πράξεις γιατι απο λόγια έχουμε χορτάσει , ειδικα στο χώρο μας

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε τον Μανώλη για την συνεντευξη του καθως και τον Νασσερ για την επίτευξή της.
Θεωρω ότι το ελληνικό bodybuilding δεν εχει την πολυτελεια να παροπλίζει αθλητες όπως τον Καραμανλάκη,οπότε καλο ειναι να βρεθεί η φόρμουλα και να ξεπεραστεί ότι έχει προκύψει.
Τον Καραμανλάκη τον θέλουμε ON STAGE!
υ.γ. Με το καλο ο ερχομός του παιδιου τους :08. Toast:

----------


## No Fear

Σκεφτομουν εδω και αρκετο καιρο,τι γινεται ο Μανωλης...
Η συνεντευξη ηρθε και μου ελυσε την απορια!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την συνεντευξη,ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα και να τον δουμε παλι συντομα σε αγωνες!

----------


## velinos

Πολυ ωραιος ο Μανωλης καθαρες απαντησεις και λυνει καθε απορια για το που ειχε χαθει τοσο καιρο ελπιζω  και πιστευω στην κουβεντα που ειπε ο κ.Γιαννης Διακογιαννης  να ειναι ο 2ος ελληνας συμμετεχον στο  Μρ Ολυμπια του αξιζει και θα ειναι καλο και για την παραπανω  διαδοση του 
αθληματος στην Ελλαδα αλλα και σιγα σιγα να αλλαξει αυτη η παρεξηγημενη κατα την Ελλαδα παντα αποψη που υπαρχη για το αθλημα  του 
bodybuilding εγω αυτο πιστευω δημιουργει και την μειωμενη  χρηματοδοτηση της καθε διοργανωσης...

----------


## Andrikos

Ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη, ελπίζω να ξαναδούμε τον Καραμανλάκη on stage.

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

απο τους πολυ μεγαλους αθλητες,να σας ζησει μανο το μικρο,και εννοειται πρωτα απο ολα ειναι προτεραιωτητα το παιδι και μετα ολα τα αλλα,να εισαι παντα καλα φιλε

----------


## Zounis

Sxetika me to sivan sti Tessaloniki, exo na po kapia pragmata. Imuna paron kai o monadikos pou bike stin mesi ,parolo pou o Manolis K..edikse,megali ipomoni .Otan exis omos kapious pou se prokaloun kai i ipomoni exei ta oria tis. Mazi sou Manolara,giati ta eida me ta matia mou kai den efteges kai alli prepi na poun to signomi! Kali dinami file mou!!!

***Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτήρες,είναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Μods Team****

----------


## NASSER

> Sxetika me to sivan sti Tessaloniki, exo na po kapia pragmata. Imuna paron kai o monadikos pou bike stin mesi ,parolo pou o Manolis K..edikse,megali ipomoni .Otan exis omos kapious pou se prokaloun kai i ipomoni exei ta oria tis. Mazi sou Manolara,giati ta eida me ta matia mou kai den efteges kai alli prepi na poun to signomi! Kali dinami file mou!!!


Φίλε εκτιμώ πως μιλάς τώρα έπειτα από κάποιο καιρό, καθώς τώρα δίνεται η ευκαιρία σε όλους όσους είδαν το συμβάν και μίλησε και ο Μανώλης ανοιχτά. Καλό θα ήταν όποιος έχει είδε το συμβάν να λέει την άποψη του και ίσως αναλυθεί περισσότερο το θέμα. Μικρή παράκληση να γράφεις με ελληνικούς μικρούς χαρακτήρες καθώς είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ  :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

παιδες επειδη δεν καταλαβα το συμβαν,ο Μανωλης πηγε να πιαστει στα χερια με τον αλλο?αυτο εννοειτε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

και εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ακριβως εχει συμβεί, παρολο που επανω τα παιδια λενε οτι ο Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης μιλησε ξεκαθαρα, εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι εγινε.
Εφοσον εγινε η αρχη και τα λέει που τα λεει, ας πει καποιος ξεκαθαρα τι εγινε.

----------


## NASSER

> και εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ακριβως εχει συμβεί, παρολο που επανω τα παιδια λενε οτι ο Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης μιλησε ξεκαθαρα, εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι εγινε.
> Εφοσον εγινε η αρχη και τα λέει που τα λεει, ας πει καποιος ξεκαθαρα τι εγινε.


Αυτο που έγινε είναι πως ο Μανώλης είχε διαφωνία με κάποιον ο οποίος τον πρόσβαλε λεκτικά και παράλληλα τον προκαλούσε, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρξει διατάραξη τη ηρεμίας στον αγωνιστικό χώρο.περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες του τύπου τι είπαν και γιατί το είπαν δεν είναι θέμα που πρέπει να μας απασχολεί. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν λόγο της παρουσίας διεθνών κριτών της ομοσπονδίας που έκριναν απαράδεχτη τη στάση του Μανώλη, να γίνουν παράπονα εις βάρος και αυτό σημαίνει και κίνδυνος αφαίρεσης της επαγγελματικής κάρτας. Ο Μανώλης έδωσε τις εξηγήσεις του πλέον σε όλους μας.

----------


## Zounis

ΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ Ο ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΠΙΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ. Ο ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΒΓΑ.Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΤΑΝΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ. Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ......ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΙΣΟΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ,ΜΙΣΟΣ ΕΓΓΛΕΖΟΣ......ΕΙΧΕ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΘΡΑΣΟΣ ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ,   ΣΕ ΠΙΟΝ - ΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΝΟΛΗ ,ΚΑΙ Η ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΙΑ ΩΡΙΑ !!! ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ,ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΑ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

οκ καταλαβα, παντως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι επειδη ο Μανωλης ειναι σοβαρο ατομο, οτι εκανε το εκανε για καποιο λογο.. ολοι εχουμε τις στιγμες μας.. και απο μια φορα και μονο δεν μπορεις να κρινεις καποιον ανθρωπο.. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα..

----------


## Zounis

Να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο. Αυτο που λεω ,δεν ειναι η αποψη μου,απλα ημουν ο μοναδικος που μπικε στη μεση και παρολα αυτα δεν σταματουσε να προκαλει!!! Αυτα εχω να πω.....

----------


## agisilaos

χωρις να θελω να πω κατι εξυπνο...ειστε σιγουροι ρε παιδια τι ειχε προηγηθει πριν τους φραστικους χαρακτηρισμους εκεινη τη μερα?
γιατι το θεμα εχει να κανει πολυ ποιο πριν απο εκεινη τη μερα..ΑΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΖΥΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΗΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ! :04. Box:

----------


## Dreiko

δε νομιζω οτι αξιζει να αναλωθουμε σε ενα περιστατικο που ανηκει στο παρελθον.....τα ειπαμε κι εμεις,εγιναν και οι απαραιτητες κινησεις απο αυτους που επρεπε...ας μη γινουμε γραφικοι....
ο γεγονε γεγονε... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Κατ'αρχάς μπράβο στον φίλο Zounis,έτσι είναι τα πράγματα όπως τα αναφέρεις,γιατί ήμουν κι εγώ παρών και εκτός αυτού γνωρίζω τα πράγματα από μέσα με κάθε λεπτομέρεια.
Ο τύπος με τον οποίο έγινε το περιστατικό είναι συνεργάτης της εταιρίας PhD στην Αγγλία.Είχαν προηγηθεί κάποιες τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες μεταξύ του Μανώλη και εκείνου για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα πρίν τον αγώνα του Ιουνίου στη Θεσ/κη,σχετικά με την χορηγία του Μανώλη από την εταιρία αυτή και από τον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο(δεν μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες περί χορηγίας),πράγμα που όμως δεν συνέβη ποτέ,με αποτέλεσμα να μην τηρείται η συμφωνία από πλευράς του ανθρώπου της εταιρίας.
Από ένα σημείο και έπειτα,πάντα σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία,ο εν λόγω κύριος έγινε ερειστικός και απευθυνόταν στον Μανώλη με προκλητικό και απειλητικό ύφος.
Όσον αφορά στο περιστατικό που έλαβε χώρα στο Βελλίδιο,ο κύριος αυτός κάθισε δίπλα στον Μανώλη και την κοπέλα του και όταν ο Μανώλης του ζήτησε εξηγήσεις για την συμπεριφορά του και για ο,τι είχε σχέση με τη χορηγία,εκείνος του απάντησε με υβριστικά σχόλια προκαλώντας τον Μανώλη.Υπήρξε μια στιγμή έντασης και καθώς ο Μανώλης σηκώθηκε με την κοπέλα του να φύγουν για να μην δοθεί συνέχεια και να αποφορτιστεί το κλίμα,τότε δέχθηκε επίθεση από τον κύριο της εταιρίας και από έναν φίλο του,με άνανδρο τρόπο(δεν θα αναφερθώ με λεπτομέρειες)και στη συνέχεια ο Μανώλης αμύνθηκε.
Τότε μπήκε στη μέση ο Zounis για να απομακρύνει τον Μανώλη και να ηρεμήσει το κλίμα.Να σημειώσω ότι ο Zounis ήταν ο μόνος που υπερασπίστηκε τον Μανώλη και μπράβο του που επενέβη!
Έτσι έγινε το περιστατικό για το οποίο αναρωτιούνται οι αναγνώστες του φόρουμ.

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι ενώ ο κύριος Παπαντώνης ήταν ενήμερος για την προκλητική συμπεριφορά του συνεργάτη του προς τον Μανώλη,δεν έκανε καμία ενέργεια για να κατευνάσει τα πνεύματα και να τηρηθούν οι ισορροπίες,ως υποτιθέμενος "χορηγός"(αυτό είναι ένα άλλο κεφάλαιο) αλλά και φίλος του Μανώλη,εκτός αυτού στράφηκε εναντίον του θέτοντας ζήτημα αφαίρεσης της επαγγελματικής κάρτας του Μανώλη!

Αυτά είναι τα γεγονότα όσον αφορά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα,για το οποίο ο Μανώλης λυπήθηκε βαθύτατα μιας και τέτοια περιστατικά δεν τον εκφράζουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο!Όλοι γνωρίζουμε το ήθος του και τον προσεγμένο τρόπο με τον οποίο πάντα εκφράζεται!

----------


## Zounis

μπραβω φιλε μου τα ειδες με τα ματια σου..δεν μιλουσα τοσο καιρω αλλα μολις εμαθα οτι θα χασει τι καρτα τρελαθηκα ε' οχι να ξερουν την αληθεια.              κ μπραβω menio. κ ενας συνεταιρος ηταν με τον αλλον κ η δυο του κανανε επιθεση..κ να μην λενε οτι θα χασει την καρτα του.αλλα μαλλον τον πολεμανε     ετσι εχω καταλαβει..

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά φίλε zounis,ο Μανώλης είναι ένας Έλληνας αθλητής διαμάντι και δεν τον έχουμε αξιοποιήσει όσο θα μπορούσαμε,οι φωτογραφίες του και η μέχρι τώρα πορεία του επιβεβαιώνουν τα όσα λέω,είμαι πεπεισμένος πως αν ήταν στο εξωτερικό θα έκανε τεράστια καριέρα στο παγκόσμιο ΒΒ,αλλά τρέφει τόση αγάπη για τη χώρα που γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε και ως γνήσιος Έλληνας θέλησε να μας εκπροσωπεί σε αγώνες με Ελληνική στήριξη και σηκώνοντας ψηλά την Ελληνική σημαία,χωρίς να μεταναστεύσει για να κάνει αυτό που λατρεύει,να κάνει ΒΒing.

Άλλωστε πολλοί παράγοντες του διεθνούς ΒΒ τον προέτρεψαν να ζήσει στο εξωτερικό για να κάνει μεγαλύτερα βήματα στον χώρο έχοντας περισσότερες ευκαιρίες και κάνοντας ΒΒ υπό καλύτερες συνθήκες,αλλά ο ίδιος προτιμά να γράφει την δική του ιστορία παραμένοντας στην χώρα του!

Το κακό,όμως,με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα είναι το εξής:όπως σε κάθε τομέα(π.χ στην πολιτική)έτσι και ο χώρος του ΒΒ είναι γεμάτος λαμόγια και αρπακτικά που έχουν ως αποκλειστικό στόχο να γεμίσουν τους τραπεζικούς τους λογαριασμούς,πατώντας επί πτωμάτων και εκμεταλλευόμενοι τις θυσίες των αθλητών ΒΒερς(αγωνιστικών και μή),που τόσα χρόνια τους ακουμπάμε τους κόπους και τα λεφτάκια μας ελπίζοντας πως θα κάνουν βήματα και κινήσεις να βελτιωθεί ο τρόπος που λειτουργούν τα πράγματα,αλλά μάταια ελπίζουμε!!!

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα κερδίσουμε και πολλά με το να καταγράφουμε τα παράπονά μας,ούτε ότι θα αλλάξουνε τα πράγματα έστω στο ελάχιστο,αλλά τουλάχιστον να μην νομίζουν αυτοί οι τύποι ότι τρώμε κουτόχορτο και δεν έχουμε γνώση του τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει,καθώς και του τρόπου που αυτοί λειτουργούν!

----------


## Zounis

Δυστιχως ετσι ειναι ,φιλε μου Μenios !Αλλα, τις περισσοτερες φορες οταν μιλαμε γινομαστε και κακοι!! Παντως αν δεν υπηρχαν τα λαμογια η χωρα μας και το αθλημα αυτο θα ηταν πολυ μπροστα!!! Για μενα ο Μανολης Καραμανλακης ειναι ενας Ελληνας Σπαρτιατης, που δινει τις μαχες μονος του και γιαυτο ειμαστε       παντα μαζι του !!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω και μια φωτο του μανώλη τελείως διαφορετική απο ότι μας έχει συνηθίσει αλλα η πιο όμορφη και ας μην ποζάρει , με το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας εν ώρα πατρικών καθηκόντων .
πιστεύω επειδη το έχω νιώσει το ομορφότερο συναίσθημα , όλα τα άλλα μπροστά σ αυτο έρχονται δεύτερα και τρίτα , εύχομαι να το χαίρονται το αγγελούδι τους και να το καμαρώσουν όπως φαντάζονται  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

αυτα ειναι!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 
να του ζησει να το χαιρεται το παιδακι του!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

Καμια προσφατη φωτο εχουμε ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

πραγματικα ομορφη φωτο να του ζησει το παιδακι του!

----------


## gym

αυτα ειναι τα ωραια στην ζωη!να τους ζησει! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Η τελευταία φώτο για τον Μανώλη σκιάζει όλες τις υπόλοιπες  :01. Smile:  
Ευχόμαστε να είναι πάντα καλότυχο και ευτυχισμένο το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας!

----------


## Galthazar

Μεγαλυτερη χαρα για καθε ανθρωπο. :01. Smile:  Να του ζησει και να χαρει το παιδακι του οπως επιθυμει!

----------


## spirospros

κουκλι ο μικρος να το χαιρεται..

----------


## Zounis

Να το χερεστε και να σας ζησει !!!

----------


## sifounas1

πολυ καλος αθλητης και εχω δει πολλες συνεντευξεις του.....μαζι με τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο ειναι top 2 για εμενα .......εχει ακομα πολλα να δωσει και στο αθλημα και στην καριερα του και περιμενουμε και αλλες επιτυχιες

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## RAMBO

Υπαρχει κανενα νεο για τον Μανολη?

----------


## NASSER

Κάποιες προ αγωνιστικές φώτο του Μανώλη πριν το Mr Europa Pro.
Πραγματικά πολύ καλός!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Θα κατεβει τωρα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες ,διασταυρωμενες, είναι ότι ο Μανωλης δεν είναι κατοχος πλεον της IFBB Pro Card,καθως του αφαιρεθηκε.
Δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι κατι μόνιμο,ή καποια ποινή συγκεκριμένης διαρκειας.Παντως προς το παρόν,δεν μπορεί να αγωνιστεί ως επαγγελματίας.

----------


## NASSER

Η αφαίρεση την επαγγελματικής κάρτας είναι κάτι που μου έχει επιβεβαιώσει ο ίδιος ο Μανώλης και εγώ σας επιβεβαιώνω πως οι καλοθελητές πίεζαν όσο μπορούσα να αφαιρεθεί η κάρτα. Δυστυχώς έχουμε και αυτή την πάστα ανθρώπων που άλλο προφίλ δείχνουν και άλλο πρόσωπο έχουν.
Την επαγγελματική κάρτα ο Μανώλης την κέρδισε μετά από πολύ κόπο και χωρίς υποστήριξη κανενός. Αυτό τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να το εκτιμάμε όλοι μας, όποια συμπάθεια ή εμπάθεια έχουμε στο πρόσωπο του Μανώλη.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Κριμα κριμα κριμα!!!!Αξιολυπητοι οσοι συνεβαλαν σε αυτο.
Ξερουμε αν ειναι μονιμη η αφαιρεση ή οχι?

Νασσερ,αυτες οι photos απο πανω ειναι πριν τον αγωνα στη Μαδριτη που ειχε παιξει?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες ,διασταυρωμενες, είναι ότι ο Μανωλης δεν είναι κατοχος πλεον της IFBB Pro Card,καθως του αφαιρεθηκε.
> Δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι κατι μόνιμο,ή καποια ποινή συγκεκριμένης διαρκειας.Παντως προς το παρόν,δεν μπορεί να αγωνιστεί ως επαγγελματίας.



O λόγος;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> O λόγος;



Εχει αναφερθεί από τον ίδιο τον Μανωλη,στην συνεντευξη του 




> *BB.gr:Έχουν ακουστεί πολλά σχετικά με κάποιο περιστατικό το οποίο   εξελίχθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του Πανελληνίου της ΕΟΣΔ τον περασμένο   Ιούνιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το οποίο ήταν η αφορμή να ξεκινήσει  μια  περιπέτεια μεταξύ εσένα και της IFBB. Θες να μιλήσεις για αυτό;   Νομίζεις ότι έκανες κάποιο λάθος από την πλευρά σου ή όχι;*
> 
>   ΜΚ: Η αλήθεια είναι πως αισθάνομαι ευθύνη και βάρος για τα γεγονότα   που διαδραματίστηκαν τον Ιούνιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μόνο απέναντι στην   ομοσπονδία, τους φίλους και υποστηρικτές του αθλήματος.Δεν θα έκανα   καμία ενέργεια η οποία θα μπορούσε να γκρεμίσει κάτι για το οποίο έδωσα   όλες μου τις δυνάμεις να οικοδομηθεί και αναφέρομαι στο  OLYMRUS PRO.
>  Τα πράγματα οδηγήθηκαν στα άκρα μετά από αθέτηση προφορικής υπόσχεσης   που αφορούσε σε καταβολή χρηματικού ποσού, το οποίο είχε να κάνει με τη   συμμετοχή μου στον αγώνα της Ισπανίας και επανειλημμένως  προκλητική -  προσβλητική συμπεριφορά συνεργάτη της PHD απέναντι μου η  οποία με έθιξε  σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Η PHD από την άλλη πλευρά αντί να προβεί στις  απαιτούμενες ενέργειες ώστε να αποτραπεί ή  τουλάχιστον να αμβλυνθεί  οποιαδήποτε σύγκρουση υποδαύλισε την  κατάσταση.Γενικότερα, όσον αφορά  στη συνεργασία μου με την PHD σε  επίπεδο υποσχέσεων και λόγων ήταν  εξαιρετική, σε επίπεδο πράξεων ήταν  ανεπαρκέστατη.Η παρουσία μου στο  χώρο του body building είναι πολύχρονη και δεν επιτρέπω να θίγεται η  αξιοπρέπεια μου από παντελώς άγνωστους στο χώρο ανθρώπους και  αμφιλεγόμενους.
> 
> 
> *BB.gr:Όλη  αυτή η φασαρία γύρω από τη διαμάχη εξέθεσε την  επαγγελματική σου κάρτα  και το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σου σε  επαγγελματικούς αγώνες; Τι γίνεται με  αυτό το θέμα;*
> 
>   ΜΚ: Μέχρι ώρας δεν υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση για οποιαδήποτε   κύρωση σε σχέση με την επαγγελματική μου κάρτα. Λαμβάνω κανονικά το   πρόγραμμα αγώνων της IFBΒ και τις αιτήσεις συμμετοχής επομένως  δεν έχω  καμία ένδειξη για το αντίθετο. Ευελπιστώ να πρυτανεύσει η  λογική.  Επιπρόσθετα στο πλαίσιο των ενεργειών που όφειλα να κάνω σε σχέση με την  ελληνική ομοσπονδία και τον πρόεδρο της έσπευσα να  αποστείλω  απολογητικό υπόμνημα για το ατυχές ομολογουμένως περιστατικό,  εξηγώντας  τους λόγους που με οδήγησαν σε μία συμπεριφορά που δε με χαρακτηρίζει.

----------


## NASSER

> Κριμα κριμα κριμα!!!!Αξιολυπητοι οσοι συνεβαλαν σε αυτο.
> Ξερουμε αν ειναι μονιμη η αφαιρεση ή οχι?
> 
> Νασσερ,αυτες οι photos απο πανω ειναι πριν τον αγωνα στη Μαδριτη που ειχε παιξει?


Ναι πριν τον αγώνα της Μαδρίτης είναι!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ολοι οι Ελληνες εχουμε καταλαβει οτι ο Μανωλης ειναι γνησιος Ανδρας και πραγματικος Κυριος.Ευχομαι να βρεθει μια σωστη λυση-σε αυτο το ασυμβατο με τον χαρακτηρα του συμβαν -και ο γιγαντας μας, να παρει το φυσικο του δρομο.Αν αυτο δεν γινει ,κανενας Ελληνας δεν θα ειναι ικανοποιημενος διοτι απλα ο Μανωλης με την συμπεριφορα του και την προσωπικοτητα του εχει δημιουργησει μονο ενθερμους φιλους, και κανενα εχθρο.Το γεγονος λοιπον που δημιουργησε την τιμωρια του, ερχεται σε πληρη αντιθεση με τα οσα το κοινο γνωριζει για τον Μανωλη ,και κατα συνεπεια κανεις δεν μπορει να συμβιβαστει με την ιδεα οτι η παρουσα κατασταση θα μεινει ετσι για παντα.

----------


## NASSER

Το όνομα του Μανώλη έχει γραφτεί στην ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding και θα τραβάει τα βλέμματα για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και χωρίς την ανάγκη ύπαρξης Pro κάρτας.
Δεν είναι μόνο αθλητής που είχε επαγγελματική κάρτα για συμμετοχή σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες. Όπως έλεγε και ο ίδιος η κάρτα σου δίνει περισσότερες υποχρεώσεις παρά εφόδια όταν είσαι ευσυνείδητος. Και αυτό επειδή ο Μανώλης είναι και προπονητής και πρότυπο για πολλούς.

----------


## NASSER

Κάποιες φώτο από αρχές δεκαετίας 2000. Μερικές από αυτές ήταν και στο περιοδικό Διάπλαση και ίσως μερικοί τις έχουν ξαναδεί. Βλέποντας τις φώτο, αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως το ελληνικό ββ ανεβαίνει και πάει μπροστά...
Αυτές για αρχή... :01. Smile: 


























\

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ,αυτο θα πει γνησιο ταλεντο...-

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτές με τον Αργυρακη ειναι στο Βαλκανικό της NABBA το 2002 στην Kαβάλα,όπου νικητής ήταν ο Καραμανλακης στην βαριά κατηγορία αλλα και στον Γενικό . Φοβερός  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

δεν υπαρχει κατι νεοτερο σχετικα με τις εξελιξεις οσον αφορα την καρτα του ε?

----------


## Polyneikos

Οχι,τα δεδομένα παραμένουν ως εχουν.
Εχουμε πολλους επαγγελματίες βλέπεις με τα προσόντα του Μανώλη και για εναν λιγότερο μαλλον δεν (τους) καίγεται καρφί  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

κριμα..μου αρεσει πολυ σαν αθλητης..θα ηθελα να τον δω "παραπανω"..

----------


## NASSER

Ο ελληνικός χαρακτηρισμός ''κούρος'' είναι το πρώτο που ερχόταν στο μυαλό αυτών που έβλεπαν τον Μανώλη επί σκηνή ειδικά στις πρώτες συμμετοχές που δεν τον γνώριζαν. Μετά δεν μπορούσε να ξεχάσει κανείς...  :01. Smile:

----------


## argyrakis

Από τον αγαπημένο μου αγώνα να αγωνίζεσαι, να χάνεις, και να το ευχαριστιέσαι κιόλας 
  Τιμή μου που στάθηκα αντάξιος δίπλα σε έναν τέτοιο αθλητή

----------


## Dreiko

Γενετικα προικισμενος οσο λιγοι!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Οχι,τα δεδομένα παραμένουν ως εχουν.
> Εχουμε πολλους επαγγελματίες βλέπεις με τα προσόντα του Μανώλη και για εναν λιγότερο μαλλον δεν (τους) καίγεται καρφί


 Με την ελπιδα οτι το μηνυμα μου θα διαβαστει και απο αυτους που κρατουν τη συγκεκριμενη υποθεση στα χερια τους,θελω να υπενθυμισω για αλλη μια φορα ,οτι ειναι πολυ κριμα ,ενας αθλητης με τετοια προσοντα να παει χαμενος.Επισης οποιος διαβασει τις συνεντευξεις του, θα διαπιστωσει οτι διαθετει και μυαλο και ηθος,γι'αυτο και ολοι λενε μονο καλα λογια για αυτον,και αγωνιουν για την εξελιξη του.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

πρεπει να γινει κατι αμεσα,γιατι μεγαλωνει κι o Μανωλης και μετα δυσκολευουν περαιτερω τα πραγματα.

----------


## NASSER

Από το μεσογειακό το 2004 στην Αίγυπτο, αφιερωμένη στον προπονητή και φίλο του Γιώργο, το μέλος docmar. Μακάρι να ήταν όλοι όπως το Γιώργο, καθώς το δίδυμο αθλητή-προπονητή ήταν αχτύπητο!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Και 2 πιο πρόσφατες ,σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες,φωτογραφίες του Μανώλη..

----------


## grtech

Ειδικά η δεύτερη φώτο ''comparison χέρια'' είναι όλα τα λεφτά.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

αυτοι οι ωμοι του ρε παιδια κοβουν απιστευτα τρελο σχημα λες και ειναι προσθετοι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## al1975

Τον έχω δει απο κοντά και είναι πράγματι ταιράστιος!!!

----------


## docmar

Χρονια πολλα, καλα χριστουγεννα σε ολους οτι καλυτερο κατ αρχας.

Νασσερ,..σε ευχαριστω που με μνημονευεις με θετικο και αληθινο τροπο.

Ο Μανωλης ειναι φιλος πανω απο ολα,....και τον ευχαριστω θερμα, γιατι μεσα απο τους αγωνες του και τις προετοιμασιες μας, εζησα απιστευτες στιγμες, ωραιες, γεματες, δυσκολες, δυνατες, εντυπωσιακες, και θετικες, γεματες με τοσο εντονα συναισθηματα...στιγμες που δεν θα μπορουσα να εχω ζησει με αλλον αθλητη, με αλλο φιλο.

Να σας μεταφερω οτι ναι,...τα χρονια περνουν για ολους μας αλλωστε,...ο Μανωλης ομως, ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση αυτη την εποχη, αυτη την στιγμη,...σε αντιθεση με τις καταστασεις που ζουμε ολοι, με τα γελοία θεματα της καρτας του και με τον σοβαρο τραυματισμο που τον ταλαιπώρησε.

Ειναι περιπου 130 κιλα σε καλη κατασταση και καθαρα σε ανοδικη πορεια.

Ποιος ξερει,...ισως πριν τελειωσει το 2013 που σε λιγες μερες ερχεται,...ισως τον δουμε ξανα σε αγωνιστικο χωρο, ....ως αγωνιζομενο .!!!

Και παλι καλες γιορτες σε ολους και τις οικογενειες σας.

----------


## ΤΥΠΟΣ65

> Ειδικά η δεύτερη φώτο ''comparison χέρια'' είναι όλα τα λεφτά.


   Εντάξει δεν υπάρχει comparison. Ο Warren είναι τελείως χαλαρός. Οχι οτι μπορούσε να γίνει και comparison δηλαδή.

----------


## NASSER

Μια σειρά σεμιναρίων και εμφανίσεων ξεκινάει με τη νέα χρονιά ο Μανώλης!!
Συγκεκριμένα:

*Κυριακή, 27 Ιανουαρίου 2013*
*Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, Παγκρήτιο Στάδιο, θύρα 1*
Σεμινάριο προπονητικής, διατροφής και συμπληρωμάτων, από τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!!!
Ώρα έναρξης 5.00 μμ
Είσοδος 10€

Θα κληρωθούν πλούσια δώρα για όσους παρευρεθούν με την είσοδο τους στο σεμινάριο!
Διοργανωτής Γιάννης Πιλάτος, τηλ. πληροφοριών 6970379459

Χορηγός ενημέρωσης  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## alexandros.r

ανυπομονουμαι για αθηνα !

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Θελω να υπενθυμισω οτι  ο Μανωλης,εκτος απο διεθνους κλασεως αθλητης,ειναι και παρα πολυ καλα καταρτισμενος απο επιστημονικης αποψεως,και μορφωμενος.Αρα θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο για τον καθε αθλητη,να παρακολουθησει το σεμιναριο του.
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιάννη γιατι καλή η πρακτική εφαρμογή αλλα η θεωρία βοηθάει στην μετάδοση των γνώσεων και ο Μανώλης έχει την μόρφωση και το επίπεδο να περάσει αυτες τις γνώσεις με ευκολία και να γίνει χρήσιμος προς τους ακροατες .
θα είναι επικοδομητικά αυτα τα σεμινάρια και αξίζει όσοι μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 8avos

είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω τον Μανώλη και δη κατά την προετοιμασία του για το Ολύμπια το 2009.
η έννοια του Ανθρώπου κατά την γνώμη μου,που κάνει όλους να αγαπήσουν το BB με το ύφος και το μεστό του λόγο


του εύχομαι να ναι πάντα καλά σε ότι και να κάνει

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Όποιος βρίσκεται κοντά στα σημεία διεξαγωγής των σεμιναρίων καλό θα ήταν να παρακολουθήσει ένα από αυτά,ο Μανώλης είναι γνώστης του αντικειμένου και εξαιρετικός ομιλητής,γεγονός που θα ωφελήσει τους παρευρισκόμενους!
Πάντα λέει τα πράγματα όπως έχουν γιατί σέβεται τους αθλητές μιας και ο ίδιος είναι ενεργός αθλητής και έχει τεράστιες γνώσεις επί του θέματος!

----------


## NASSER

Δεύτερη προγραμματισμένη εμφάνιση του Μανώλη είναι η guest εμφάνιση στην εκδήλωση 2nd IronMan διαγωνισμό δύναμης που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη Κέρκυρα υπό τον διοργανωτή A.O SPORT CENTRE CORFU/ ΕΥ ΖΗΝ

*Σάββατο, 2 Φεβρουαρίου 2013
Εγκαταστάσεις Ομίλου, Κορφού Κέρκυρας
Ώρα έναρξης 7.00 μμ*

----------


## NASSER

Και η αφίσα του πρώτου σεμιναρίου για το 2013  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Και με τους χορηγούς το  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## koukoutsaki

παρα πολυ ωραια πολυ ενδιαφερον  :03. Clap: 
αθηνα θα γινει τιποτα τετοιο?

----------


## sobral

χρειάζεται να επικοινωνήσουμε για να κλείσουμε την θέση στο σεμινάριο ή πάμε εκεί την ημέρα της διεξαγωγής, δηλώνουμε τη συμμετοχή μας, πληρώνουμε και το παρακολουθούμε? κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα δηλώσω παρών. :01. Wink:

----------


## fitnessboy

προβλέπεται τέλειο event να δούμε και στην Κρήτη  επιτέλους μεγάλα ονόματα του χώρου του bb.Μανώλη θα είμαστε εκεί.

----------


## Polyneikos

> χρειάζεται να επικοινωνήσουμε για να κλείσουμε την θέση στο σεμινάριο ή πάμε εκεί την ημέρα της διεξαγωγής, δηλώνουμε τη συμμετοχή μας, πληρώνουμε και το παρακολουθούμε? κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα δηλώσω παρών.


Πας εκεί απευθείας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

τι έγινε ρε παιδιά μόνο εγώ ήμουν από το φόρουμ μας? άμα το ήξερα θα κρατούσα φωτογραφικό υλικό να μας το ανεβάσω...Λοιπόν, με λίγα λόγια...Ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης ανέλυσε πολύ ωραία θέματα διατροφής, γευμάτων, συμπληρωμάτων στο πρώτο μέρος και κατά κύριο λόγο προπονητικής στο δεύτερο μέρος. Απάντησε σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις άλλοτε προσθέτοντας μία καυστική νότα και άλλοτε χιούμορ. Είχατε δίκιο σε αυτό που λέγατε ότι ο Μανώλης είναι διαβασμένος. Μου άρεσε κυρίως ότι κάποια στιγμή μιλήσαμε για το ορμονικό και τι συμβαίνει σε διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας. Αλλά και κάποιος αρχάριος να υπήρχε μες στην αίθουσα, θα καταλάβαινε πάνω κάτω τι συμβαίνει γιατί σωστά ξεκίνησε από τα βασικά (μάκρο-μίκρο) και προχώρησε στα πιο εξειδικευμένα. Εξάλλου πολλές φορές επανέλαβε κάποια πράγματα για να ξανακουστούν ή να τα σημειώσουμε. Από εκεί και πέρα η συνάντηση έβγαλε λαβράκι δημοσιογραφικά. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρέπον να αναφερθώ, αλλά θα πω μερικά πράγματα (για να τα είπε εξάλλου δημοσίως λογικά θα θέλει κ ο ίδιος να ακουστούν). Μίλησε για αναξιόπιστους ανθρώπους πίσω από το ζήτημα του με το χάσιμο της pro card. Είπε ότι δεν έχει προπονητή και ανθρώπους από πίσω του που να τον κινούν σαν μαριονέτα όπως κάνουν άλλοι :01. Wink: . Και επίσης πως θα γυρίσει στους αγώνες το Μάϊο ή το Νοέμβρη για να *τιμωρήσει* όπως χαρακτηριστικά είπε. Μίλησε (και εδώ συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω) για ανθρώπους στο bb που δεν έχουν καμία προσωπικότητα και δεν μπορούν να σε εμπνεύσουν. Που μπορεί να έχουν τη σωματική διάπλαση αλλά όταν είναι να μιλήσουν ή να κάνουν κάτι για το άθλημα χάνονται ή κατεβάζουν τα σώβρακα. Ουσιαστικά το ζουμί είναι πως δεν έπαιξε το παιχνίδι ορισμένων για να ανέβει ψηλότερα, αυτό το συμπέρασμα έβγαλα εγώ και δείχνει να κρύβει αρκετό θυμό αυτός ο άνθρωπος. Δεν είμαι μέσα στις ομοσπονδίες για να ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλά είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να μην έχει pro κάρτα, λες και έχουμε πολλούς με τέτοιο καλούπι και γενετική.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση sobral. Δυστυχώς ήθελα να παρευρεθώ αλλά μου ήταν αδύνατο λόγο υποχρεώσεων. Κρίμα για όσους είχαν την δυνατότητα να παρευρεθούν και δεν μπόρεσαν.

Κι μια φώτο από το σεμινάριο (δίπλα στον Μανώλη ο διοργανωτής Γιάννης Πιλάτος):

----------


## goldenera

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στην τελευταία φωτό το βιβλίο που είναι στο τραπέζι (δίπλα στον Κο Καραμανλάκη) πρέπει να είναι το blood and guts του Dorian Yates. Το επιβεβαιώνει κανείς?

----------


## sobral

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στην τελευταία φωτό το βιβλίο που είναι στο τραπέζι (δίπλα στον Κο Καραμανλάκη) πρέπει να είναι το blood and guts του Dorian Yates. Το επιβεβαιώνει κανείς?


σωστός! :03. Thumb up:  δήλωσε μέγας θαυμαστής του Ντόριαν και της φιλοσοφίας του.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

πωωω τι λες τωρα...τεραστιος ειναι.Αντε να τον δουμε προσεχως :03. Thumb up: Ανυπομονουμε

----------


## ελμερ

Μεγαλη μοναδα του Ελληνικου Bodybuilding....περιμενουμε το come back του..... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

> σωστός! δήλωσε μέγας θαυμαστής του Ντόριαν και της φιλοσοφίας του.


Δηλ. sorbal σας ανέφερε ότι και ο ίδιος χρησιμοποιεί στην προπόνηση του τη φιλοσοφία του Dorian?

----------


## sobral

> Δηλ. sorbal σας ανέφερε ότι και ο ίδιος χρησιμοποιεί στην προπόνηση του τη φιλοσοφία του Dorian?


καθαρά οπαδός του high intensity και του old school. Όπως χαρακτηριστικά είπε μπαίνει πάντα στο gym για να δουλέψει στο 110%, τον νοιάζει να σηκώσει όσο περισσότερα μπορεί. Μάλιστα κατέκρινε τους τωρινούς Ολύμπια τύπου Κάτλερ κτλ που δουλεύουν άπειρα σετ και επαναλήψεις. Αναφερθήκαμε βέβαια και στην εξωτερική υποστήριξη που έχουν αφού δεν γίνεται να δουλεύεις και πολλά κιλά και πολλές ασκήσεις και πολλά σετ...Αυτά είναι γνωστά τα μαθαίναμε και στη σχολή (προσωπικά) για τις δύο σχολές...η τωρινή -για να βαλω και τη γνώμη μου- δεν είναι σχολή (και πολλά κιλά και σετ και απ όλα, αυτό είναι κάτι τρελό γι αυτό και δεν συμβουλεύω ποτέ κανέναν να κάνει ό,τι κάνει ο Ρόνι και οι λοιποί. Σε αυτή την παγίδα ρίχνουν πολλούς αρχάριους τα περιοδικά). Για να μην βγω οφφ πάντως, ο Καραμανλάκης δήλωσε ξεκάθαρα οπαδός του intensity με λίγη ώρα προπόνησης και πολλάαα κιλά.

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ χρήσιμες και ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες που μας δίνεις, νομίζω οτιδήποτε άλλο που θυμάσαι και θα μπορούσες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας θα ήταν καλό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Δεύτερη προγραμματισμένη εμφάνιση του Μανώλη είναι η guest εμφάνιση στην εκδήλωση 2nd IronMan διαγωνισμό δύναμης που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη Κέρκυρα υπό τον διοργανωτή A.O SPORT CENTRE CORFU/ ΕΥ ΖΗΝ
> 
> *Σάββατο, 2 Φεβρουαρίου 2013
> Εγκαταστάσεις Ομίλου, Κορφού Κέρκυρας
> Ώρα έναρξης 7.00 μμ*



Δυστυχώς  λόγο δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης δεν μπορεί να  μεταβεί στη Κέρκυρα το Σάββατο για guest posing στο event...
  Ελπίζουμε πως θα δοθεί άλλη ευκαιρία οι διοργανωτές να έχουν  προσκαλεσμένο τον Μανώλη και να τον απολαύσει το κοινό της Κέρκυρας.
 Ο ίδιος εκφράζει την λύπη του που δεν θα μπορέσει να παρευρεθεί καθώς είχε προετοιμαστεί ιδιαίτερα για το event!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Μανώλης  έχει γνώσεις και άποψη σε πολλα θέματα και δεν εξαρτατε απο κανέναν γι αυτο και μπορει να μιλάει έξω απ τα δόντια , ότι και ναναι είναι άδικο και κατακρητέο η απώλεια της επαγγελματικής κάρτας (εγω έχω άποψη επι του θέματος) και ανα πάσα στιγμή όχι για εγωισμό και να αποδείξει κατι σε κάποιους , (γιατι δεν χρειάζετε να αποδείξει τίποτε ο Μανώλης) αλλα καθαρα για προσωπικούς στόχους και όσο τον πεισμώνουν τόσο λειτουργει θετικα στο στοχο του , απλα είναι κρίμα με τόσες δυσκολίες και αγώνα που θέλει κάποιος προκειμένου να φτάσει ψηλά στο άθλημά μας ,να δημιουργούν ακόμη περισσότερα εμπόδια και αντι να έχει χέρι βοήθειας να προσπαθούν να τον γκρεμήσουν 

και δεν είναι μόνο οι γνώσεις που σίγουρα τις έχει κάποιος για να φτάσει ψηλά , αλλα και ο τρόπος να τις μεταδώσεις χρειάζετε και κάποια μόρφωση και καλλιέργεια και ο Μανώλης τα διαθέτει 

στο θέμα των διαφορετικών προσεγγίσεων στις προπονήσεις μεταξύ επαγγελματιών στο ολύμπια δεν υπάρχει σωστο και λάθος αλλα τι ταιριάζει και εκφράζει στον καθένα , άλλωστε έχω ξαναπεί υπάρχουν πολλοί δρόμοι να φτάσει κανείς στον προορισμό και ο καθενας ακολουθεί αυτόν που του ταιριάζει και αν έκανε καλα η όχι κρίνετε εκ του αποτελέσματος 

είναι γνωστο ότι ο μανώλης είναι φαν της προπονητικής φιλοσοφίας του Ντόριαν , δεν είναι άλλωστε και κανένας τυχαίος ο Ντόριαν και φημίζετε για την μεθοδικότητα και τις σκληρές προπονήσεις του με ενα ιδιαίτερο και αποτελεσματικό τρόπο που τον ανέδειξε στο κορυφαίο σκαλοπάτι του αθλήματός μας 
και ο Μανώλης δεν ακολουθει απλα αυτες τις μεθόδους αλλα έχει γυμναστει και υπο την καθοδήγηση αυτου του σπουδαίου θρύλου του αθλήματος που άφησε την δική του σφραγιδα , του Ντόριαν Γέιτς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

προσωπική καθαρά άποψη, ο Μανώλης έκανε λάθος που δεν πήγε εξωτερικό. Δυστυχώς και εδώ ισχύει το "η Ελλάδα τρώει τα παιδιά της"... Έξω θα έβρισκε την αναγνώριση και κυρίως την βοήθεια σε όλους τομείς που θα του επέτρεπαν το παραπάνω βήμα. Τώρα απ ότι ξέρω έχει και παιδί δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο. Απλά το καλούπι του και η δύναμη του είναι το κάτι άλλο, είναι κρίμα το ότι το έχουν καταντήσει πια ερασιτέχνη (μόνο στα χαρτιά είναι). Και τώρα που τον άκουσα και τον γνώρισα από κοντά ενισχύθηκε η άποψη μου. Χαραμίζεται εδώ αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι λύση να κλαίμε πάνω από το χυμένο γάλα, απλά με λόγια σταράτα πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση από ομοσπονδίες, φορείς κτλ όπως κι αν ονομάζονται.

----------


## NASSER

Όπως και να έχει η κατάσταση σήμερα, ο Μανώλης συνεχίζει να προσφέρει στο χώρο του bodybuilding και έχει πολύ όρεξη να συνεχίσει να το κάνει. Αυτό πιστεύω θα ικανοποιούσε τον καθένα που πραγματικά αγαπάει το άθλημα, από όποιο πόστο μπορεί. Η συμμετοχή αγωνιστικά είναι μια ικανοποίηση και ευχαρίστηση σε όποιον το έχει δοκιμάσει και όταν έχεις αγωνιστεί σε ψηλότερα επίπεδα σίγουρα έχεις κίνητρο να προσπαθείς να αγωνίζεσαι!
Προς το παρόν θα πρέπει όσοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα, να μαθαίνουν και να ενημερώνονται από αθλητές-προπονητές όπως τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη και προσωπικά νιώθω πολύ τυχερός που με έχει καθοδηγήσει αγωνιστικά και τον ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα γιαυτό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι αλλα πάνω απ όλα ας είμαστε ρεαλιστες , τι πάει καλα στην Ελλάδα και θα πάει στο ββ , σιγα να μην πρέπει να ξενιτευτεί κανείς να κάνει καριέρα στο ββ , γιατι εδω που τα λέμε αν δεν το κάνει κάποιος όσο καλός και να είναι εδω χαίρι δεν έχει .
δεν είναι τυχαίο πως όσλοι οι επαγγελματίες απο όλα τα μέρη του κόσμου έχουν κανει την αμερική δεύτερη πατρίδα τους είτε με μόνιμη διαμονή , είτε με μακρόχρονες επισκέψεις ανα διαστήματα , επειδη όλες οι διασυνδέσεις είναι εκεί .

απλα ο Μανώλης δεν ζητούσε λαγούς με πετραχείλια αλλα το αυτονόητο , όταν λένε τον στηρίζουν να το εφαρμόσουν στον βαθμό που το υπόσχονται και να ξέρει μεχρι που είναι το πάπλωμα να απλώσει τα πόδια , γιατι όταν άλλα υπόσχονται και περιμένεις και άλλα λαμβάνεις εκεί βρίσκεσαι προ εκπλήξεων και απογοητεύεσαι !

πάντως τετοια άτομα  σαν τον Μανώλη  μπορούν να προσφέρουν πολλα στο χώρο με τις γνώσεις τους αλλα και την ποιότητά τους σαν άνθρωποι καλοπροαίρετοι

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Διαβάζω όλα τα πόστ παραπάνω και δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω σε όλα!
Τα έχω ξαναπεί επειδή γνωρίζω τον Μανώλη και είναι ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ,όχι μόνο φίλος!
Με έχει βοηθήσει και εμένα και αρκετά παιδιά σε προετοιμασίες ενώ δεν είχε καμία απολύτως υποχρέωση,γεγονός που δείχνει έναν άνθρωπο που ενδιαφέρεται για το μέλλον του ΒΒ στην Ελλάδα και θέλει να βγούνε αθλητές αντάξιοι των Αμερικάνων,πάντα λέει αυτό που είπε και στο σεμινάριο,μήν παρασύρεστε από τα φώτα και τη δημοσιότητα που έχουν εκείνοι,απλά οι περισσότεροι βρίσκονται εκεί που είναι λόγω καλύτερων συνθηκών!Δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνουν και πιό σκληρή δουλειά!

Σαν αθλητής είναι από τους πλέον καλλιεργημένους και καταρτισμένους πάνω στο άθλημα και με την ιδαίτερη μεταδοτικότητα που έχει μπορεί να αποτελέσει μία πραγματική εγκυκλοπαίδεια,γι'αυτό άλλωστε και τον έχω ονομάσει "κινητή εγκυκλοπαίδεια". :01. Wink: 

Να πώ ένα μεγάλο ΚΡΙΜΑ για ο,τι συνέβη με την κάρτα και σε αυτούς που συνέβαλλαν σε αυτό.
Είναι αθλητής ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ,σωματικά,αλλά και πνευματικά και έχει όλο το πακέτο,γνώσεις,ομιλία,εμφάνιση,άξιος εκφραστής του ΒΒ.Αποτελεί παράδειγμα για όλους μας!
Καλή συνέχεια Μάνο και καλή προετοιμασία και τιμώρησε αυτούς που λές,πάντα με τον τρόπο που ξέρεις! :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera



----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ο Κτιστακης ειναι στ'αριστερα?

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο Κτιστακης ειναι στ'αριστερα?


Ναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kolorizos

καλησπερα ξερει κανεις αν ασχολειται ακομα αγωνιστικα η αν θα ξανακατευει σε τπτ αγωνες???

----------


## NASSER

> καλησπερα ξερει κανεις αν ασχολειται ακομα αγωνιστικα η αν θα ξανακατευει σε τπτ αγωνες???


Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις τουλαχιστον τις δυο τελευταίες σελίδες να ενημερωθείς καλύτερα.

----------


## chliaou11

Ο Μανωλης ειπε θα κατεβει το Μαιο σε αγωνα (ισως να ειναι  2-6 στη Γλυφαδα) η εαν δεν προλαβει τοτε το Νοεμβριο. Ειπε οτι το κανει για να <<<τιμωρησει>>> καποιους.

----------


## NASSER

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟ ΟΜΙΛΗΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ (IFBB PRO)*

 Η Εταιρία Regenesis – Stores και ο ιδιοκτήτη της Σταμάτη Κώστα διοργανώνουν την Κυριακή 24 Μαρτίου και ώρα 17:30 στο Αιγάλεω, στο πολιτιστικό κέντρο Γιάννης Ρίτσος, σεμινάριο διατροφής και προπονητικής με κύριο ομιλητή τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη (IFBB PRO). Ο Μανώλης ως καταξιωμένος αθλητής που εκπροσωπεί την χώρα μας στο εξωτερικό θα  παρουσιάσει την καλύτερη προσέγγιση του αθλήματος σωματικής διάπλασης μέσω της προπόνησης και της διατροφής που είναι οι κύριοι μοχλοί της σωματοδόμησης (bodybuilding). Οι παρευρισκόμενοι θα μπορούν να θέτουν ερωτήματα και απορίες όσο αφορά τα δύο σκέλη προπόνησης και διατροφής και θα λαμβάνουν τις πιο κατατοπισμένες απαντήσεις. Στόχος του σεμιναρίου είναι η ορθολογική προσέγγιση του αθλήματος bodybuilding από τους νεότερους, είτε ως τρόπος ζωής, είτε ως ενασχόληση σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

θα εχει εισοδο ή ειναι free?

----------


## vaggan

ε ρε φιλε βρηκαν μερα να το κανουν :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

> θα εχει εισοδο ή ειναι free?


Θα έχει είσοδο και λογικό είναι από τη στιγμή που υπάρχου και έξοδα. Θα δίνεται και απόδειξη εισόδου. Την τιμή θα την μάθετε σύντομα.

----------


## koukoutsaki

φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερον !!!!  :01. Smile: αναμενουμε λεπτομερειες, αν δε λειπω εκτος Αθηνων δε θα ηθελα να το χασω

----------


## goldenera

Ευχάριστο νέο! Δίπλα μου είναι, χρόνου επιτρέποντος, και εφόσον η τιμή του εισιτηρίου είναι προσιτή (για τα δικά μου δεδομένα) θα δώσω το παρόν :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

Αν καταφερω ν αλλαξω βαρδια γιατι ειμαι απογευματινος θα παω :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61534


πω πω παντως αν ο φαρσαρης συνεχιζε θα ηταν και αυτος σε φοβερο επιπεδο καταπληκτικο σωμα θα εφτανε παρα πολυ ψηλα

----------


## Muscleboss

> πω πω παντως αν ο φαρσαρης συνεχιζε θα ηταν και αυτος σε φοβερο επιπεδο καταπληκτικο σωμα θα εφτανε παρα πολυ ψηλα


Κτιστάκης εννοείς...

----------


## vaggan

οντως κτιστακης εχει μεγαλη ομοιοτητα με φαρσαρη σε αυτη την φωτο

----------


## NASSER

Ένα βιντεάκι για την παρουσίαση του σεμιναρίου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Θα ειμαστε κει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Και φθηνο εισιτηριο... :03. Thumb up:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ μεγάλη ευκαιρία αυτό το σεμινάριο για όσους αγαπούν το άθλημα, ωστόσο η ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής του (παραμονή 25ης Μαρτίου), ίσως να είναι η αιτία που πολλοί που θα ήθελαν, δε θα μπορέσουν τελικά να παραβρεθούν :01. Sad:

----------


## vaggan

> Πολύ μεγάλη ευκαιρία αυτό το σεμινάριο για όσους αγαπούν το άθλημα, ωστόσο η ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής του (παραμονή 25ης Μαρτίου), ίσως να είναι η αιτία που πολλοί που θα ήθελαν, δε θα μπορέσουν τελικά να παραβρεθούν


ε ναι ρε φιλε συγνωμη κιολας ημερομηνια ειναι αυτη τωρα τριημερο μεσολαβει :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## kostas_m

πολύ καλός ! :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

> ε ναι ρε φιλε συγνωμη κιολας ημερομηνια ειναι αυτη τωρα τριημερο μεσολαβει


Σήμερα θυμήθηκες να σε ξινίσει η ημερομηνία?  :01. Smile: 
Πρέπει να κατανοήσετε πως και για αυτούς που κάνουν το σεμινάριο μεσολαβεί τριήμερο και το αφιερώνουν για το καλό του αθλήματος. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά θα παρευρεθεί, όποιος έχει πιο σημαντικές υποχρεώσεις δεν θα παρευρεθεί. Όσοι γκρινιάζουν καλό είναι να το κάνουν εκτός τοπικ και φόρουμ γιατί δεν αρμόζει... :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

> Σήμερα θυμήθηκες να σε ξινίσει η ημερομηνία? 
> Πρέπει να κατανοήσετε πως και για αυτούς που κάνουν το σεμινάριο μεσολαβεί τριήμερο και το αφιερώνουν για το καλό του αθλήματος. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά θα παρευρεθεί, όποιος έχει πιο σημαντικές υποχρεώσεις δεν θα παρευρεθεί. Όσοι γκρινιάζουν καλό είναι να το κάνουν εκτός τοπικ και φόρουμ γιατί δεν αρμόζει...


σιγα ρε νασσερ ολα στη μυτη τα παιρνεις :01. Razz: το σεμιναριο θα ειχε πολυ μεγαλυτερο κοινο αν γινοταν οποιαδηποτε αλλη κυριακη αυτο πρεπει να κατανοησουν και σιγα την γκρινια δεν θα πεθανω κιολας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

Θα παρακαλεσω να μη ξεφυγουμε αλλο.

----------


## goldenera

> Σήμερα θυμήθηκες να σε ξινίσει η ημερομηνία? 
> Πρέπει να κατανοήσετε πως και για αυτούς που κάνουν το σεμινάριο μεσολαβεί τριήμερο και το αφιερώνουν για το καλό του αθλήματος. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά θα παρευρεθεί, όποιος έχει πιο σημαντικές υποχρεώσεις δεν θα παρευρεθεί. Όσοι γκρινιάζουν καλό είναι να το κάνουν εκτός τοπικ και φόρουμ γιατί δεν αρμόζει...


Φίλε NASSER, δεν είχα καμία πρόθεση ούτε να 'γκρινιάξω', ούτε να κάνω κάποια παρατήρηση. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι υπεύθυνοι της διοργάνωσης, έλαβαν υπόψη όλες τις παραμέτρους και μάλλον δε θα γινόταν κάποια άλλη ημερομηνία. Απλά διαπίστωσα ότι ίσως δε μπορέσω τελικά να παραυρεθώ (λόγω οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων, που προκύπτουν λόγω 3ημέρου), και αυτό με στεναχωρεί. 
Τέλος πάντων, το bodybuilding.gr είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα καλύψει άρτια το γεγονός, οπότε όσοι δεν μπορέσουμε να έρθουμε θα λάβουμε πλήρη ενημέρωση.

----------


## docmar

Παντως.....
Τις τελευταιες 3 φορες που συναντηθήκαμε και τον ειδα,...ηταν παντα διαφορετικος απο την προηγουμενη.
μπορω να σας μεταφερω περιγραφοντας την πραγματικοτητα οτι εχει μπει σε τροχια.!!!
Ειναι πεντακαθαρος απο περιττα κιλα και η εμφανιση του αρχιζει και γινεται πολυ σκληρη.
Η μεση του ειναι ακομη συγκλονιστικά μικρη και ο ιδιος παραμενει πανω απο 120κιλα.

Ακομη και εγω που τον εζησα σε ολες του τις προετοιμασιες πριν την pro card,....και που τα ματια μου ειναι συνηθισμενα σε τετοιου ειδους και επιπεδου θεαματα,...εντυπωσιάζομαι καθε φορα που τον βλεπω να ποζαρει οπως τις τελευταιες 3 φορες τις τελευταιες 3 βδομαδες.

Ευχομαι να ειναι χωρις κανενα τραυματισμο σε αυτη του την προετοιμασια, και επειδη αντιλαμβανομαι και αισθανομαι οτι θα χαιροταν αν αυτο συνεβαινε οπως παλια,...θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι παρών στα πλαισια των δυνατοτητων μου,..σε αυτη την ετοιμασια που κανει για αγωνιστικη επανεμφανιση.

Καλη επιτυχια,...ειναι παντα τρομερο το συναισθημα να το βλεπεις επανω στην σκηνη, με αλλους καλους αθλητες διπλα του.

----------


## NASSER

Οι περιγραφές σου docmar είναι μοναδικές  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Μανώλης είχε πλέον τη δυνατότητα να δει πιο αντικειμενικά σαν προπονητής του εαυτού του τι πρέπει να προσέξει και που να δώσει βάση. Όντως χωρίς εμπόδια και τραυματισμούς θα βγάλει ίσως το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα σωματικής κατάστασης επί σκηνής!

----------


## docmar

Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει,......το ξερω οτι ετσι θα αισθανεται πολυ καλυτερα.
Και την ωρα του αγωνα,....και πιο πριν.


ΥΓ Ο Μανωλης δεν χρειαζεται κανεναν να του προσφερει γνωσεις γιατι τις εχει και με το παραπανω.
Χρειαζεται τον δικο του ανθρωπο, για να αισθανεται οτι δεν εχει να σκεφτει τιποτε τις τελευταιες μερες και ωρες του αγωνα,... οτι εχει αλλον να τα κανει αυτα,...και οτι αυτος που θα του μιλησει και θα του πει μια κουβεντα προσανατολιζοντας τον απο την γωνια του θεατη (που ειναι ιδια και με του κριτη),  τα πραγματα,... θα ειναι,.... ακριβως,... ετσι.-

----------


## NASSER

Η αφίσα του σεμιναρίου. Και όπως πάντα το bodybuilding.gr πρωτοπορεί ως χορηγός διαδικτυακής ενημέρωσης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φρεσκες-φρέσκες, προετοιμασία 2013.....

----------


## tomaxok

wabba θα καταιβει? η απλα θα κανει επειδηξη.μακαρι να τον δουμε σε τοπ φορμα.φαινεται να αγαπαει πραγματικα το αθλημα.(οχι μπραβος)

----------


## NASSER

Το μόνο που μπορώ να αναφέρω είναι πως οι φώτο αδικούν την πραγματική εικόνα και φόρμα του Μανώλη. Κάθε μέρα και καλύτερος!  :05. Weights:

----------


## AlexakisKon

αμα τον αδικουν αυτες οι φωτο τοτε φανταζομαι τι θηριο ειναι απο κοντα  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> wabba θα καταιβει? η απλα θα κανει επειδηξη.μακαρι να τον δουμε σε τοπ φορμα.φαινεται να αγαπαει πραγματικα το αθλημα.(οχι μπραβος)


To σίγουρο είναι ότι θα διαγωνιστεί στους αγώνες.Σε ποιους, θα μάθουμε προσεχως.
Την Κυριακή,24/3, στο σεμινάριο που θα γίνει, θα ειναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να τον ρωτήσουμε :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Παιδια μηπως ξερουμε ποση ωρα θα κρατησει το σεμιναριο και αν οντως θα ξεκινησει στις 17:30 ή αργοτερα?Ρωταω γιατι εχω να προλαβω λεωφορειο απο τον Κηφισσο στις 20:15!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτο εχει να κανει με την ανταπόκριση του κόσμου και τις ερωτησεις,φωτογραφήσεις κτλ,,
Θεωρω δύσκολο να το προλάβεις όλο,αλλά μεχρι τις 19:30 σε παίρνει να κατσεις,ο Κηφισός ειναι κοντα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως  όποιος μπορει να πάει μόνο κερδισμένος θα βγεί , δεν γίνονται και τακτικα τέτοιου είδους σεμινάρια , όπου θα μπορεί ο ενδιαφερόμενος να πάρει απλες κατανοητές και πραγματοποιήσιμες απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά του , γιατι ο Μανώλης είναι άτομο με αίσθημα ευθύνης και με γνώσεις πρακτικές και θεωρητικές ώστε να μεταδώσει σωστα  τις σκέψεις του , αξίζει να το παρακολουθήσουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Μαλλον θα καταφερω να μεινω και να το δω ολο.Ο κυριος λογος που θα παω στην Αθηνα ειναι αυτος!

----------


## Polyneikos

> *ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟ ΟΜΙΛΗΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ (IFBB PRO)*
> 
>  Η Εταιρία Regenesis – Stores και ο ιδιοκτήτη της Σταμάτη Κώστα διοργανώνουν την Κυριακή 24 Μαρτίου και ώρα 17:30 στο Αιγάλεω, στο πολιτιστικό κέντρο Γιάννης Ρίτσος, σεμινάριο διατροφής και προπονητικής με κύριο ομιλητή τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη (IFBB PRO).
>  Ο Μανώλης ως καταξιωμένος αθλητής που εκπροσωπεί την χώρα μας στο εξωτερικό θα  παρουσιάσει την καλύτερη προσέγγιση του αθλήματος σωματικής διάπλασης μέσω της προπόνησης και της διατροφής που είναι οι κύριοι μοχλοί της σωματοδόμησης (bodybuilding). 
> Οι παρευρισκόμενοι θα μπορούν να θέτουν ερωτήματα και απορίες όσο αφορά τα δύο σκέλη προπόνησης και διατροφής και θα λαμβάνουν τις πιο κατατοπισμένες απαντήσεις. Στόχος του σεμιναρίου είναι η ορθολογική προσέγγιση του αθλήματος bodybuilding από τους νεότερους, είτε ως τρόπος ζωής, είτε ως ενασχόληση σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού.



Όποιο παιδί του φόρουμ παρευρευθεί σήμερα, να μην διστασει να έρθει να μας μιλησει,να γνωριτούμε κιόλας.
Από το φόρουμ θα ειμαστε σίγουρα εγω και ο Νασσερ, θα υπάρχει και καμερα & φωτογραφική για την κάλυψη του σεμιναρίου του Μανώλη.
Θεωρώ ότι ειναι μιας πρώτης ταξεως ευκαιρία για ατομα που γυμναζονται,σε όποιο επίπεδο και αν βρίσκονται, να ακουσουν τις απόψεις ενός αθλητη - από τα πλεον καταρτισμένα άτομα του χωρου - όπως ειναι ο Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης.
Τα λέμε εκεί  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Κωστας Σταματης ειναι συνωνυμο του ανιδιοτελους και αγνου ανθρωπου,και ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης ειναι συνωνυμο του γνησιου πρωταθλητη που ειναι γεννημενος για να νικαει.

----------


## No Fear

Εγω θα ερθω παρεα με 2 φιλους.
Μηπως θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε αν το παρκαρισμα δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερο προβλημα εκει γυρω?
Επισης,μηπως εχετε σκοπο με την καμερα να βιντεοσκοπησετε μεγαλο μερος του σεμιναριου?

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπόλυτα πετυχημένο το σεμινάριο του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη, το οποίο έλαβε χώρα σήμερα,στο Πολιτιστικο Κεντρο Γ. Ρίτσος, στο Αιγάλεω.
Ο κόσμος ανταποκρίθηκε στην προσπάθεια του Κωστα Σταμάτη (Regenesis Stores) και στις γνωσεις του Μανώλη και γεμισε την αίθουσα.
Το σεμιναριο κρατησε για  για περίπου 4,5 ωρες , με θέματα την Προπόνηση και την Διατροφη κυρίως και οι ερωτησεις που τεθηκαν στον Μανώλη ήταν αρκετες.
Ο Μανώλης αναλυτικός και εύστοχος ,απάντησε σε όλες τις απορίες του κόσμου καλύπτωντας ενα ευρύ φάσμα γενικών και εξειδικευμένων ερωτήσεων.

Ενα μίνι φωτορεπορτάζ από το φακό του  :bodybuilding.gr: 









Μετά από παρακληση του κόσμου, αφού ολοκληρώθηκε το σεμινάριο, ο κόσμος προέτρεψε τον Μανώλη να ποζάρει και να φωτογραφηθεί με όλους.

----------


## tasos2

Στις φωτο φαινεται τεραστιος σε σχεση με τα βιντεο προπονησης που εχω δει  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eννοείται ότι δεν θα αφήναμε τον Μανώλη να φύγει χωρίς να ποζάρει  :01. Mr. Green: 
Μάλιστα,επιβεβεβαιωσε την αγωνιστική του συμμετοχή στους αγωνες του Μαιου/Ιουνίου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό :03. Thumb up:  Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παραβρεθώ, αλλά αναμένω με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον την παρουσίαση από το bodybuilding.gr και των παιδιών του forum που ήταν εκεί.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τον επαγγελματία φωτογράφο, *Νίκο Αλεξίου*, που καλύπτει χρόνια τωρα bodybuilding events

----------


## barbell

Περιπατο θα κανει στους αγωνες... :02. Shock:

----------


## docmar

Κανενας αγωνας δεν ειναι περιπατος,...ποτε δεν αντιμετωπισαμε τον οποιοδηποτε αγωνα ειτε μεσα στη χωρα μας, ευτε εξω απο αυτη, σαν εναν περιπατο.

Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι αυτο που γραφεις συφορουμιστα barbell,...ειναι σιγουρα ακρως κολακευτικο και πως με αυτο θελεις να μας μεταφερεις ποσο υψηλο επιπεδο εχεις την αισθηση οτι εχει ο Μανωλης (και δεν εχεις αδικο), σε σχεση με αλλους αγωνιστικους αθλητες του bb στην Ελλαδα.

Με αφορμη τα πραπανω σου λογια, θα ηθελα να μεταφερω σε ολους οτι, η προετοιμασια για τον οποιονδηποτε αγωνα,...ειναι παντα το ιδιο εξαντλητικη και δυσκολη, για εναν αγωνιστικο αθλητη επιπεδου,....και ΠΟΤΕ,...ΠΟΤΕ δεν πρεπει κανεις να την παιρνει ως δεδομένη.

Ο συνολικος κοπος ειναι απιστευτος και οι θυσιες μεγαλες και δυσαναλογες σε σχεση με την ανταποδοτικότητα τους (δικη μου αποψη αυτο φυσικα)

Ο Μανωλης κανει τρομερη προσπαθια να επανελθει σε αγωνιστικη φορμα διατηροντας ταυτοχρονα επιπεδο πολυ ψηλο.
Ειναι διπλη η προσπαθια του οταν γνωριζει οτι,...δεν εχει υποστηριξη της ομοσπονδιας την οποια και τιμησε με την παρουσια του, σε αγωνες εσωτερικου και εξωτερικου, δινοντας την δυνατοτητα σε γυφτικα σκεπαρνια, να στεκονται διπλα του με καμαρι μετα απο επιτυχιες του,.....αδειάζοντας τον χωρις κανενα προβληματισμο, με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.

Σαν παλιος αγωνιστικος αθλητης μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι,......το υστέρημα των δυναμεων που χρειαζεται για να συνεχισει το αντλει μονο, απο την αναγνωριση και τον θαυμασμο των συναθλητων του και του κοσμου που αγαπα το αγωνιστικο bb,...σε οποια ομοσπονδία και αν ανήκουν αυτοι.

Ειναι σιγουρο πως αν δεν τραυματιστει,..θα παρουσιασει φορμα τετοια που θα ειναι πολυ κοντα, αν οχι καλυτερη,....απο την καλυτερη που εχει επιτυχει μεχρι σημερα.

Οποτε, σε οποιον αγωνα και αν παιξει, θα εχει καταβαλει την τρομερη, απαραίτητη προσπαθια που χρειαζεται για να ειναι ετοιμος.
Και για τον αγωνα θα πολεμήσει με ολες του τις δυναμεις, οπως κανει παντα,...και θα χαρει παρα πολυ με την οποιαδηποτε επιτυχια του, οσο και σιγουρη η περιπατος, φαινεται (και οχι αδικα βεβαια) η συμμετοχη του και το αποτελεσμα.

Τωρα,....οσο αντικειμενικα και αν ειναι τα παραπανω που γραφω, να διασαφηνίσω οτι, προκειται για το πως βλεπω εγω τα πραγματα (ασχετα με το οτι με τον Μανωλη, δεν ενθυμούμαι να εχουμε διαφωνήσει ποτε),...και αυτο προς αποφυγή της οποιασδήποτε παρεξήγησης.......

----------


## NASSER

> Κανενας αγωνας δεν ειναι περιπατος,...ποτε δεν  αντιμετωπισαμε τον οποιοδηποτε αγωνα ειτε μεσα στη χωρα μας, ευτε εξω  απο αυτη, σαν εναν περιπατο.
> 
> Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι αυτο που γραφεις συφορουμιστα barbell,...ειναι  σιγουρα ακρως κολακευτικο και πως με αυτο θελεις να μας μεταφερεις ποσο  υψηλο επιπεδο εχεις την αισθηση οτι εχει ο Μανωλης (και δεν εχεις  αδικο), σε σχεση με αλλους αγωνιστικους αθλητες του bb στην Ελλαδα.
> 
> Με αφορμη τα πραπανω σου λογια, θα ηθελα να μεταφερω σε ολους οτι, η  προετοιμασια για τον οποιονδηποτε αγωνα,...ειναι παντα το ιδιο  εξαντλητικη και δυσκολη, για εναν αγωνιστικο αθλητη επιπεδου,....και  ΠΟΤΕ,...ΠΟΤΕ δεν πρεπει κανεις να την παιρνει ως δεδομένη.
> 
> Ο συνολικος κοπος ειναι απιστευτος και οι θυσιες μεγαλες και δυσαναλογες  σε σχεση με την ανταποδοτικότητα τους (δικη μου αποψη αυτο φυσικα)
> 
> Ο Μανωλης κανει τρομερη προσπαθια να επανελθει σε αγωνιστικη φορμα διατηροντας ταυτοχρονα επιπεδο πολυ ψηλο.
> ...


Πολύ σωστά τα λες Γιώργο και ελπίζω όλοι να τα κατανοήσουν και όχι να τα αναπαράγουν ή μεταφράσουν όπως επιθυμούν για να κακολογήσουν τον Μανώλη. Από την περασμένη Κυριακή που έγινε το πετυχημένο σεμινάριο στο Αιγάλεω Αθηνών έχω ακούσει ο ίδιος πολλά από αρκετούς. Ελπίζω πως κάποια στιγμή θα μάθουμε όλοι να σεβόμαστε τον κόπο ενός ανθρώπου που προσφέρει σε σχέση με αυτόν που θέλει να προβάλλεται.

----------


## vaggan

> Στις φωτο φαινεται τεραστιος σε σχεση με τα βιντεο προπονησης που εχω δει


εγω παλι πιστευω πως για το υψος του δεν εχει μεγαλο ογκο ειδικα ποδια και χερια θελουν πολυ γεμισμα ακομα σε σχεση παντα με τους προ δεν ειναι ακομα για επαγγελματικη σκηνη θελει δουλεια :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dreiko

^^^Δε νομιζω οτι τον ενδιαφερει το επαγγελματικο... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> ^^^Δε νομιζω οτι τον ενδιαφερει το επαγγελματικο...


δεν τον ενδιαφερει?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## docmar

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι αποψεις ολων πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστες και τουλαχιστο εγω παντα τις σεβομαι,.....με την διαφορα οτι...

Πρεπει  παντα να υπαρχει και καποιο υποβαθρο τετοιο, που να δινει σοβαροτητα και ειδηκο βαρος στην οποια αποψη, ετσι ωστε να ειναι χρησιμη η παραθεση της και οχι μια απλη παρλαπιπα.

Δεν θελω να γραψω περισσότερα επι του θεματος γνωμες και αποψεις,...να πω για ακομη μια φορα ομως οτι,..φυσικα και δεν εχουν νοημα οι επαγγελματικες συμμετοχες για τον Μανωλη,..απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει η απαραίτητη οικονομικη υποστηριξη που χρειαζεται ετσι ωστε, μια τετοια να γινεται, χωρις να σημαινει οικονομικό μαρασμό και υποδούλωση,.. για τον χωρις υποστηριξη συμμετεχοντα.

----------


## docmar

Αγαπητε Νασσερ

Αν αναπαραγουν με τον τροπο τους, δικα μου λογια, τοτε δεν μπορουν να κακολογήσουν κανεναν αλλο εκτος απο εμενα.!!!

Εγω απο την αλλη δεν εχω το παραμικρο συμφερον, η χασιμο μεσα στον χωρο, οποτε και παντα να υπολογιζετε οτι μιλαω ανοιχτα και χωρις κανενα φοβο η υστεροβουλία .

Αρα χαλαρα και χωρις προσπαθια, συνδεω τους παντες με Καιρο και δεν εχω προβλημα, οτι και αν πει η σκεφτει, κακο καποιος,...για μενα.-

----------


## vaggan

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι αποψεις ολων πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστες και τουλαχιστο εγω παντα τις σεβομαι,.....με την διαφορα οτι...
> 
> Πρεπει  παντα να υπαρχει και καποιο υποβαθρο τετοιο, που να δινει σοβαροτητα και ειδηκο βαρος στην οποια αποψη, ετσι ωστε να ειναι χρησιμη η παραθεση της και οχι μια απλη παρλαπιπα.
> 
> Δεν θελω να γραψω περισσότερα επι του θεματος γνωμες και αποψεις,...να πω για ακομη μια φορα ομως οτι,..φυσικα και δεν εχουν νοημα οι επαγγελματικες συμμετοχες για τον Μανωλη,..απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει η απαραίτητη οικονομικη υποστηριξη που χρειαζεται ετσι ωστε, μια τετοια να γινεται, χωρις να σημαινει οικονομικό μαρασμό και υποδούλωση,.. για τον χωρις υποστηριξη συμμετεχοντα.


παρλαπιπα επειδη δεν σας αρεσει η γνωμη μου? :01. Smile: μαλιστα.... τι ειδους υποβαθρο θελετε για να ασκησω κριτικη?να γινω επαγγελματιας της IFBB?ματια εχω και βλεπω αλλα απο την στιγμη που οπως λετε ο μανωλης δεν εχει βλεψεις για προσεχεις αγωνες ολα οκ

----------


## docmar

Ολα οκ λοιπον.-

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ από τη μεριά μου πως σίγουρα η γνώμη του καθενός είναι αποδεκτή και σεβαστή και οσον αφορα στον  Μανώλη και σε κάθε αθλητή!Αποτελει ενα κίνητρο για παραπανω βελτιωση!

Επίσης,ο Μανώλης ξέρει ποιές είναι οι αδυναμίες του αλλά και ποια ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα του σε σχεση με τους υπολοιπους αθλητες και γενικα σαν κατασκευη σωματος!Η τελευταία του εμφάνιση στην Ισπανία έδειξε τη μεγαλη βελτιωση που μπορει να κανει αν εχει τη δεουσα υποστηριξη(ααααααν την ειχε και τοτε)...

Τελος οι περισσοτεροι μπορουμε να αντιληφθούμε ποσο μεγαλυτερα βηματα θα ειχε κανει στο επαγγελματικο ΒΒ αν ειχε μια χορηγια αντιστοιχη με αυτη που εχουν καποιοι επαγγελματιες οι οποιοι σαφως,ειναι υποδεέστεροι του!!!

Ειναι ενας αθλητης που στηριζεται μονο σε ενα καταστημα πωλησης συμπληρωματων διατροφης στο Βολο,και παλι ευχαριστω να λεμε μερικοι που εκανε ο,τι εκανε και ειναι αυτος που ειναι!!!Γιατι μερικοι "αγωνιστικοι" ερασιτεχνες στην Αθηνα ξοδευουν τα 5λάσια ποσα για μια προετοιμασια απ'όσο ο Μανωλης για να παίξει σε επαγγελματικους αγωνες και πάλι δεν κερδιζουν ουτε καν ενα Πανελληνιο!

Γιατι και το ΒΒ θελει και ταλεντο,οπως σε ολα τα αθληματα,δεν ειναι ολοι για ολα!Ηδη με τη νεα συνεργασια που εχει κανει με τον Κωστα Σταματη τα πραγματα πηγαινουν απο το καλο στο καλυτερο και μακαρι να ειναι ετσι και η συνεχεια!

Καλη συνεχεια Μάνο και καλη δυναμη να εχεις αδερφε! :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλα αυτα που ακούμε περι επαγγελματικών καρτων απο την ελληνικη ομοσπονδία ωραία ακούγονται αλλα είναι δώρο άδωρο , άχρηστα πράματα να χαμε να λέγαμε και να ικανοποιείτε η ματαιοδοξία του καθένα 
το θεμα δεν είναι να πάρει κανείς την επαγγελματική κάρτα , αλλα το θέμα είναι να έχει το επίπεδο να την στηρίξει , ποιός εδω στην ελλάδα εκτος τον κεφαλιανό και τον μανώλη έφτασε τοσο κοντα με τα σημερινα επίπεδα πάντα μιλάμε γιατι παλιότερα ήταν πιο ανθρώπινο και ρεαλιστικό το επίπεδο 

άρα με δεδομενα τα οικονομικα που χρειάζετε στήριξη πραγματικη ενας αθλητης αυτου του επιπέδου προκειμένου να ανταπεξέλθει όπως ο μανώλης κάνει την προετοιμασία του όπως αυτός ξέρει κατεβαίνει σε σπουδαίους αγώνες όπου γουστάρει ακόμα και στο ιστορικο γιούνιβερς μπορει να κατεβεί
και επειδη λέμε το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη έχει δυνατότητα να το κερδίσει και να ανεβει ακόμη πιο πάνω και όταν φτάσει σε τετοιο σημαντικο επίπεδο σωματικα μπορει να κατεβει σε ενα αγώνα πρόκρισης για επαγγελματιας και κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αποτρέψει και αν εκεί κερδίσει καθαρα με το σπαθί του μετα τι θα του πούν δεν σου δίνουμε την κάρτα? θα ειναι για μπάτσες 

μαθαμε τωρα μοιράζουν κάρτες και κατι τρέχει στα γύφτικα και γω πρίν καιρο αν ήθελα μπορουσα να πάρω καρτα η ο αργυράκης πράγμα βέβαια που δεν μας ενδιέφερε , το θεμα είναι το επίπεδο και όχι η κάρτα το να μπορείς να σταθεις και όχι απλα για την συμμετοχή , αλλα και πάλι γούστα είναι αυτα , άλλος μπορει να του αρέσει να λέει πήγα και συμμετείχα , αλλα όταν σκεύτετε κανείς πραγματικα να κάνει καριέρα επαγγελματία 2 δρόμοι υπάρχουν , η γίνεσαι τέρας  η κάνεις βαρη για την πάρτυ και χαίρεσαι την χαρα της συμμετοχής σε κάποιον αγώνα που κι αυτο έχει τα οφελη του γιατι δίνει αναγνωρισημότητα και βοηθάει και σε επαγγελματικα 
απλα πράματα και κατανοητα και είναι η αλήθεια και όχι απλα να χαιδεύουμε αυτιά

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Ετσι εχουν τα πράγματα Ηλία!
Το είχε αναφέρει κι ο Μανώλης σε μια συνέντευξή του,όλοι σκέφτονται πως θα αποκτησουν την επαγγελματική κάρτα αλλά το ζητούμενο είναι να μπορεί ο αθλητής να την υποστηρίξει,πράγμα που σημαίνει να είναι σε θέση να βελτιώνεται,να παίρνει μέρος σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες και γενικά να έχει εξασφαλίσει τις απαραίτητες συνθήκες και προυποθέσεις και όχι να τρέχει στην Ισπανία ο ίδιος κουβαλώντας 4 βαλίτσες στα χέρια εξαντλημένος από τη δίαιτα και οι υπόλοιποι συνοδοί κλπ να μακακίζονται στην πλατεία βγάζοντας φωτογραφίες και σέρνοντάς τον απο δω κι απο κει!
Τελοσπάντων,απλά το θυμηθηκα αυτο τωρα και δεν κρατηθηκα!
Παιδιά κάποια πράγματα μας αξίζουν,με αυτούς που έχουμε να κινούν τα νήματα ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ!!!Κι αμα ξαναδειτε επαγγελματια αθλητη μετα τον Μάνο και τον Μιχάλη να με χ.....!!!Σόρρυ κιόλας!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλως η κακώς , κακώς βέβαια στο ββ δεν υπάρχουν τα πλεονεκτήματα που έχουν τα ολυμπιακα αθλήματα , αλλα γίνονται τα πράματα πιο δύσκολα ακόμη με διάφορες συμπεριφορες απο την άλλη ενω είμαστε αθλητες εφόσον επι σειρα ετων υιοθετουμε αυτον τον τρόπο ζωής με προπόνηση διατροφη και τα σχετικα και μερικοι νομίζουν ότι είμαστε σελέμπριτις η κατεβήκαν σε κανα αγωνα και πιάσαν μια καλη φόρμα και νομίσαν πιάσαν τον παπα απ τα αμελέτητα 

τον αθλητη πρέπει να τον χαρακτηρίζει η σταθερότητα η διάρκεια και τον καλο αθλητη πρότυπο,  ο σωστος χαρακτηρας η ισοροπία μυαλου και σώματος και η μεταδοτικότητα και έμπνευση 
και όταν άτομα σαν τον Μανώλη έχουν θέληση και έχουν κάποια στηριξη μπορούν όσο και να προσπαθήσουν να τούς κόψουν τα φτερα να βρούν τον δρόμο πρός την κορυφη και τον στόχο , απλα για κάποιον που θέλει να κανει πραγματικη καριέρα στο ββ η χώρα μας δεν ενδείκνυτε αλλα η αμερικη και αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ζει μόνιμα εκεί τουλάχιστον πρέπει να βρίσκετε για μεγάλα διαστήματα εκει και να έχει την δυνατότητα να το κάνει

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά δέχομαι να πει κάποιος τη γνώμη του αλλά να είναι σε λογικά πλαίσια και να σέβεται αυτόν στον οποίο αναφέρεται, πόσο μάλλον όταν βλέπεις μόνο μια φώτο και τίποτα παραπάνω και ούτε καν επί σκηνής δίπλα σε άλλους αθλητές. Και αυτό το αναφέρω με ευκαιρία το σχόλιο του μέλους vaggan.
vaggan δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερες να έρθεις να τον δεις από κοντά αλλά ασκείς κριτική... Προσωπικά επειδή τον ξέρω και τον είδα περισσότερο από πολλούς και ξεκούραστο και κουρασμένο, πρησμένο και ταλαιπωρημένο, σας πληροφορώ πως και τα πόδια του είναι πολύ μπροστά σε σχέση με πολλούς επαγγελματίες παρόλο που είναι ψηλός, και τα χέρια του γεμάτα. Μεγάλη βελτίωση έχει στο εύρος της πλάτης, με περισσότερα μυικά κιλά συνολικά χωρίς να χάνει την αρμονία του με τις πολύ καλές αναλογίες του και τη στενή μέση...! Τελευταία είχαν όλοι το κόλλημα να σχολιάζουν φουσκωμένες κοιλιές... είδε κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο και εδώ?  :01. Smile: 
Λίγο προσοχή στην διατύπωση των απόψεων γιατί εύκολα παρεξηγούνται, ειδικά από τους φίλους.

Όσο για την ''επαγγελματική'' κάρτα, εν όψη 2013 και ότι συν επάγει αυτό (όλοι αντιλαμβανόμαστε την κρίση) επαγγελματίας είναι αυτός που θα καταφέρει να κερδίζει από την ιδιότητα του και όχι απλά να φέρει έναν τίτλο που θα του προσάπτει ευθύνες. Ο Ηλίας έγραψε αλήθειες και καλό είναι να τις αντιληφθούν όλοι και ειδικότερα οι φιλόδοξοι. Του Μανώλη το 2013 του ξεκίνησε καλά και απέδειξε πως είναι επαγγελματίας σε ότι κάνει και εύχομαι να του πηγαίνουν όλα καλά από εδώ και στο εξής.

----------


## vaggan

και βεβαια τον σεβομαι και πιστευω οτι εχει μελλον ΑΝ ασχοληθει σοβαρα για αγωνες.. οντως δεν μπορεσα να ερθω αν και θα το ηθελα πολυ αλλα δεν εχω δει ποτε κανεναν προ απο κοντα παντα απο φωτο κρινω οποτε σιγουρα μπορει να κανω και λαθος :01. Smile:

----------


## barbell

Αυτο ο γραπτος λογος μερικες φορες..Παιδια ειναι ξεκαθαρο τι εννοουσα με την λεξη περιπατος,το ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για εναν αθλητη το ξερω πολυ καλα,μαλιστα αυτην την περιοδο και γω προετοιμαζομαι κατω απο πολυ δυσκολες(οικονομικα)συνθηκες και φυσικα κατανοω και σεβομαι την επιθυμια του Μανωλη να διαγωνιστει,μαλιστα χαρηκα γιατι δεν υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο απο το να βλεπεις τετοια ατομα στην πιστα η διπλα σου.Απλα οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι σε αλλο επιπεδο απο την αλλη βεβαια σιγουρα υπαρχει η πιεση να ξεπερασει τον εαυτο του και να εμφανιστει καλυτερος απο ποτε,στην ουσια οτι ζηταει ενας αθλητης απο εναν αγωνα.Σε ποιον αγωνα θα διαγωνιστει γνωριζουμε?

----------


## barbell

Και να θυμισω πως εχω γραψει πολλες φορες για τις σφαγες κατα καιρους και τη μη προωθηση των αθλητων απο τις ομοσπονδιες..Αν μη τι αλλο αθλητης ειμαι δεν εχω παιξει ποτε το παιχνιδι κανενος και πανω απο ολα με ενδιαφερει η προωθηση του αθληματος μεσο του πυρηνα΄του ιδιου του διαγωνιζομενου...Οσο αναφορα τα γυφτικα (χοντρα)σκερπανια ποιος τους βαζει εκει που ειναι???Γιατι τα ''σκηπτρα'' δεν τα κρατουν ανθρωποι που εχουν ματωσει,πραγματικοι ββερ οπως ο Μπουρναζος..Φανταστειτε που θα ηταν ο Καραμανλακης τωρα αν ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος φροντιζε μεσο μιας ομοσπονδιας για το μελλον του..Τεσπα..

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Φίλε barbell,αυτο που έκανε ο docmar οσον αφορα στην εκφρασή σου "περίπατος..." ηταν απλά να μας δώσει να καταλαβουμε την δυσκολια μιας προετοιμασιας και γενικα της πορειας ενος αθλητη,λίγο πολύ όποιος κάνει αγωνιστικό ΒΒ ξέρει τι παιζει.Οποτε δεν τιθεται θέμα κάποιας παρεξηγησης της εκφρασής σου,ολα οκ!

Από την άλλη,συμφωνω με οσα γραφεις κι εσυ και κατα καιρους ,γίνεται έντονη συζήτηση γύρω από το όνομα του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου πάνω στο θέμα της προεδρίας μιας ομοσπονδίας κλπ.Προσωπικά με βρίσκει σύμφωνο μια τετοια κίνηση και εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων!

Ο Μανώλης στο σεμινάριο που έκανε στις 24 του μηνός ανέφερε,καυστικά αλλά εύστοχα κάποια παραδείγματα σχετικά με το τι επικρατεί στο χώρο μας και γενικά ποια ειναι η σημερινή κατάσταση,που κάποιοι έχουν κάνει "μαγαζάκια" ομοσπονδίες και συλλόγους και τρώνε καλά,πατώντας πάνω στους αθλητές!

----------


## ArgoSixna

Μένιο γνωρίζεις αν θα γίνει κανενα σεμιναριο κοντά στην καρδίτσα?

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Μένιο γνωρίζεις αν θα γίνει κανενα σεμιναριο κοντά στην καρδίτσα?


Δεν γνωρίζω φίλε,αν και κάτι τέτοιο είναι δύσκολο καθ'ότι η προσέλευση του ενδιαφερόμενου κοινού θα είναι μικρή,οπότε θεωρείται αυτονόητο να γίνονται τέτοιου είδους σεμινάρια απευθυνόμενα σε μεγαλύτερο κοινό για να έχει επιτυχία η όλη διοργάνωση.

Αν είσαι κοντά(μιας και βλέπω Καρδίτσα στο προφίλ σου),κανόνισε να πεταχτείς κάποια βόλτα στο Βόλο(απέχει μόλις 1 ώρα από Καρδίτσα)για να γνωρίσεις τον Μανώλη στο μαγαζί του και να συζητήσετε διαφορες απορίες που έχεις!

Ετσι έκανα κι εγώ πριν απο μερικά χρόνια και απο τότε ο Μάνος είναι όχι απλά προπονητής η φίλος αλλά ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ!

----------


## mens sana

Εχει μαγαζι συμπληρωματων στο Βολο ο Καραμανλακης? Εγω γιατι νομιζα οτι ειναι απο Κρητη?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες και βίντεο απ' το ποζάρισμα του Μανώλη.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Εχει μαγαζι συμπληρωματων στο Βολο ο Καραμανλακης? Εγω γιατι νομιζα οτι ειναι απο Κρητη?


Ναι φίλε,μένει στο Βόλο όπου και διατηρεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια κατάστημα πώλησης συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής,όπως και οργάνων γυμναστικής κλπ.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Παντα σας ελεγα εδω μεσα πως μεγαλυτερη "επαγγελματικη καρτα" απο την *ΑΓΑΠΗ* του κοσμου *ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ* !

Καποιες φορες για να ανεβεις στον ουρανο (αγαπη του κοσμου) πρεπει να κατεβεις στη κολαση (ομοσπονδιες) και να παρεις φορα *ΑΔΕΛΦΕ* Μανωλη !

----------


## mens sana

> Ναι φίλε,μένει στο Βόλο όπου και διατηρεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια κατάστημα πώλησης συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής,όπως και οργάνων γυμναστικής κλπ.


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! Μηπως γνωριζεις αν σκοπευει να κανει καποιο σεμιναριο τον Αυγουστο/Σεπτεμβριο?

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! Μηπως γνωριζεις αν σκοπευει να κανει καποιο σεμιναριο τον Αυγουστο/Σεπτεμβριο?


Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι σίγουρο φίλε μου,αν κανονιστεί κάτι θα το μάθεις από εδώ!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές ωραίες φωτογραφίες του Μανωλη

----------


## NASSER

Μονίμως Polyneikos βρίσκεις ξεχωριστές φώτο  :03. Thumb up: 
Στο Βαλκανικό το 2004 ήταν πραγματικά φοβερός ο Μανώλης. Η τελευταία φώτο δεν γνωρίζω από ποιόν αγώνα είναι, σίγουρα είναι στο ξεκίνημα του.

----------


## argyrakis

> Μονίμως Polyneikos βρίσκεις ξεχωριστές φώτο 
> Στο Βαλκανικό το 2004 ήταν πραγματικά φοβερός ο Μανώλης. Η τελευταία φώτο δεν γνωρίζω από ποιόν αγώνα είναι, σίγουρα είναι στο ξεκίνημα του.


  Από το πανελλήνιο στο Βόλο NABBA το 2000

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακριβως όπως λέει ο Στρατης είναι , δίπλα είναι ο Λεωνίδας Κατσαφλιάκας και ο Σταύρος μου διαφεύγει το επίθετό του , ήταν η πρώτη φορα που είχα δει τον μανωλη απο την θεση του κριτη και με είχε εντυπωσιάσει , έλεγα έχει μεγάλο μέλον αυτός ο αθλητής και το απέδειξε στην πορεία  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

2 λόγια από τον Μανώλη και ένα μικρό ποζάρισμα την περασμένη Κυριακή σχετικά με τον πρόσφατο αγώνα πρωταθλήματος της IFBB και τα σχέδιά του για συνέχεια.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Mανώλης ,όπως πάντα συγκροτημένος και μεστός στον λόγο του, έθεσε τα άμεσα του πλάνα.Καλη του επιτυχία !!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η συνεντευξη του του ευχομαστε καλη συνεχεια, που θα την εχει.

----------


## goldenera

Όντως όμορφη η συνέντευξη, και είναι πολύ ενθαρυντικό για τη γενικότερη διάδοση και φήμη του αθλήματος να βλέπεις αθλητές οι οποίοι εκτός από την ανάπτυξη των μυών τους, φαίνεται ότι έχουν και πνευματική καλιέργεια, με ορθό και εμπεριστατωμένο λόγο όπως ο Κος Καραμανλάκης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Mπραβο Κωστα για την συνεντευξη,σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## barbell

Ειναι κριμα αυτος ο αθλητης να μην εχει την υποστηριξη που του αναλογει...Μπραβο Μανωλη παντος για το υπεροχο θεαμα που μας πρσφερες πριν 2εβδομαδες.Τα καλυτερα ερχονται!

----------


## docmar

Ο Μανωλης ειναι σε πολυ καλη φορμα απο οτι φαινεται στις φωτο,...και απο εδω και περα, μετα απο εναν μινι προγραμματισμο που καναμε σημερα με τελικο σημειο το Arnold Classic Europe Madrid, Spain τον προσεχη οκτωβριο, προχωραμε με προσοχη και συγκρατηση.

Οντως ολα πηγαν συμφωνα με το προγραμμα στο πανελληνιο, η εμφανιση ηταν περαν του δεοντος αξιοπρεπεστατη και απο εδω και περα το μυαλο μας και οι κινησεις μας θα γινουν με σκοπο αυτο τον πραγματικα υψηλοτερου σε επιπεδο και απο παγκοσμιο της ifbb, αγωνα.

Η προετοιμασια απο Δευτερα ξεκινα.-

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή δύναμη Γιώργο και προσύλωση στο στόχο και άν όλα πάνε καλα είναι δεδομένη η επιτυχία του Μανώλη , γιατι μετα απο μια αναγκαστική αποχή ξανα μπήκε στη μάχη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Πριν λίγο εμαθα οτι ο Μανωλης δεχθηκε δολοφονική επίθεση μεσα στο καταστημα του στο Βολο,δυστηχως τα νεα δεν ειναι καλά αν και παραμενει εν ζωή- σε κρισιμότατη κατασταση....Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα,δεν εχω λογια

----------


## Mikekan

Τρεις σφαίρες από καραμπίνα στο κεφάλι και στο στήθος.

----------


## ironjimis

λεει εδω παιδια μακαρι να γινει καλα ο ανθρωπος.

http://www.sport7.gr/index.php/paras...o-tou-volouddd

----------


## Eddie

Μανωλο κρατα γερα..  :01. Neutral:

----------


## No Fear

To διαβασα και εγω τυχαια σε μια αναρτηση στο fb.
Ευχομαι ολοψυχα να πανε ολα καλα και να κερδισει ο πρωταθλητης μας στον μεγαλυτερο αγωνα της ζωης του!
Billy,αν εχεις κατι νεοτερο απο εκει,ενημερωσε μας σε παρακαλω φιλε μου!

----------


## Dimitrios

http://www.star.gr/Pages/Ellada_Kosm...a_tis_trapezas

----------


## billy89

Δεν είμαστε με τα καλά μας... Κομπλεξικοί μ****κες...

Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## herculas

Οι προσευχές μας να τα καταφέρει ο Μανώλης.
Που ζούμε ρε γαμώτο ?

----------


## sofos

και γω μολις τωρα το διαβασα και μπηκα στο φορουμ να δω ποιος αθλητης ειναι δε το περιμενα να ειναι ο μανωλης....απιστευτα πραγματα συμβαινουν τελευταια,δεν εχω λογια...μακαρι να τα καταφερει ο ανθρωπος :/

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

...Εχω μεινει αναυδος.....Δεν ξερω τι να γραψω....Να προσευχηθουμε  με ολη μας τη καρδια.

----------


## ironjimis

> http://www.star.gr/Pages/Ellada_Kosm...a_tis_trapezas



καλα τωρα για μια θεση δεν το πιστευω με τιποτα. ποσο τρελος πρεπει να ειναι ο αλλος για να παει με καραμπινα στο μαγαζι του και να τον πυροβολισει για μια θεση? θα παρω τηλεφωνο μια φιλη μου που παει στο γυμναστηριο του να μαθω νεοτερα

----------


## ironjimis



----------


## warrior s

Καλά τώρα τι να λέμε εδώ πέρα. Τόσο άδικα ρε παιδιά από το πουθενά, για το τίποτα πραγματικά. Μακάρι ο μανώλης να τα καταφέρει.

----------


## Dreiko

αν ειναι δυνατον...κουραγιο Μανωλη.... :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

Μιλησα με το φιλο μου τωρα που δουλευει στο νοσοκομειο και ειπε οτι οι γιατροι ειναι αισιοδοξοι..εγινε το χειρουργειο,αξονικες κλπ και τωρα μεταφερθηκε στη λαρισα στο πανεπιστημιακο για καλυτερη παρακολουθηση.

Ας ελπισουμε να πανε ολα καλα απο δω και μπρος  :01. Smile:

----------


## ironjimis

Στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Λάρισας διακομίσθηκε λίγο μετά τις 5.15 τα απόγευμα, ο 37χρονoς άνδρας, που σήμερα τα μεσημέρι πυροβολήθηκε από δύο αδέλφια, έξω από τα κατάστημα ειδών γυμναστικής και συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής, στο Βόλο, για άγνωστη αιτία.

Ο άτυχος άνδρας, που δέχτηκε τέσσερις σφαίρες από καραμπίνα, από δύο αδέλφια, που συνελήφθησαν από την Αστυνομία, δέχτηκε σφαίρες στο συκώτι, στον πνεύμονα και στην πλάτη, ενώ η τέταρτη σφαίρα, που προοριζόταν για το κεφάλι του, ευτυχώς δεν βρήκε στόχο και απλά τον έξυσε.

Ο 37χρονος υποβλήθηκε σε μια πρώτη χειρουργική επέμβαση στο Νοσοκομείο Βόλου και κρίθηκε απαραίτητη η μεταφορά του στο γενικό Νοσοκομείο Λάρισας, όπου και θα παραμείνει για νοσηλεία.

Η απόπειρα ανθρωποκτονίας έγινε στις 12.30 σήμερα το μεσημέρι, έξω από το κατάστημα επί των οδών Αναλήψεως - Αντωνοπούλου και η αντίδραση της Αστυνομίας ήταν άμεση, καθώς συνέλαβε τους δύο δράστες (οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι πρόκειται για αδέλφια που διαμένουν στα Άνω Λεχώνια), ενώ η κατάστασή του επιχειρηματία είναι ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμη.

Το θύμα της επίθεσης, που ήταν και αθλητής του body building, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες, βρισκόταν στο κατάστημά του και, κάποια στιγμή, ένα αυτοκίνητο μάρκας Citroen Xsara, χρώματος ασημί σταμάτησε πάνω στην Αναλήψεως, από μέσα βγήκαν δύο άντρες οι οποίοι είχαν καλυμμένα τα χαρακτηριστικά τους και μπήκαν στο κατάστημα όπου και τον αναζήτησαν.

Ο 37χρονος φέρεται ότι επέστρεφε εκείνη την ώρα από διπλανό κατάστημα στο οποίο βρίσκονταν, ακολούθησε λογομαχία του επιχειρηματία με τους δράστες και την ώρα που κατευθύνονταν προς το κατάστημά του τον πυροβόλησαν τέσσερις φορές. Στη συνέχεια μπήκαν στο αυτοκίνητο και εξαφανίστηκαν.

Σύμφωνα με άλλη μαρτυρία, ο ένας εκ των δύο δραστών είχε επισκεφτεί νωρίτερα το κατάστημα του 37χρονου και, αφότου έφυγε, επέστρεψε στη συνέχεια με τον συνεργό του για ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών. 
http://www.magnesianews.gr/News/?Ent...7-67bf27f8d736

----------


## goodfella

μολις το διαβασα... καποια sites γραφουν οτι διαφωνησαν για το ποιος εχει προτεραιοτητα στην ουρα στην τραπεζα............

ενταξει τι να πεις, για ψιλου πηδημα σε πυροβολουν με καραμπινα. δεν παμε καθολου καλα

----------


## panakos

τωρα το διαβασα...κουραγιο και συντομα περαστικα ευχομαι ολοψυχα..που εχουμε φτασει σαν κοινωνια ρε γαμωτο?

----------


## goldenera

Μόλις έμαθα το νέο.....ευχές για ταχεία ανάρρωση στον Έλληνα πρωταθλητή.

----------


## fazer

εχω μεινει αναυδος..πριν λιγο καιρο τον επισκευτηκα στο μαγαζι του για καποια προιοντα.ευγενεστατος και προθυμος να εξυπηρετησει.κριμα δεν του αξιζε κατι τετοιο.
να ευχηθω και εγω με την σειρα μου περαστικα στον Μανωλη και γρηγορη αναρωση!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Μακαρι να γινει καλα ο ανθρωπος.Οσον αφορα την αιτια περι ουρας στη τραπεζα που ακουστηκε παντως δεν το πιστευω,κατι αλλο θα παιχτηκε...

----------


## Eddie

> Οσον αφορα την αιτια περι ουρας στη τραπεζα που ακουστηκε παντως δεν το πιστευω,κατι αλλο θα παιχτηκε...


Μη σου φαινεται απιθανο..καπου γραφτηκε στο νετ οτι πλακωθηκαν με αυτον που ηταν στην τραπεζα,προφανως θα τις εφαγε κι επειδη ειναι θηριο ο μανωλης γυρισαν με καραμπινα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γραφτηκε οτι ξυλοκοπησε τον εναν που τσακωθηκανε για την ουρα στην τραπεζα και γυρισε μετα ο αλλος με τον αδερφο του με την καραμπινα...

----------


## pavlito10

αν ειναι αληθεια αυτο δηλαδη ΕΛΕΟΣ!
οι αλλοι πηγαν να τον σκοτωσουν γι αυτο...πως σκεφτονται μερικοι..
περαστικα στον μανωλη!ειναι δυνατος και θα τα καταφερει

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

περαστικα στο Μανώλη να περάσει τον κίνδυνο και γρήγορα να γίνει καλα και αν χρειαστει αιμα να βοηθήσουμε , αυτο έχει σημασία τώρα 
και όσο για τους λόγους έμαθα πως ήταν γύφτοι αυτοι που το έκαναν και όλοι ξέρουμε όπως είπε και ο Αινστάιν οτι ακόμη και το σύμπαν έχει κάποια όρια , η ανθρώπινη βλακεία όμως είναι άπειρη 
δεν υπάρχει καμιά λογική σ αυτο τον παραλογισμό ακόμη και προκαλώντας τον να τις έφαγαν , δεν πάς με καραμπίνα να σκοτώσεις ένα ΄'ανθρωπο , αυτο ούτε μαγκιά είναι ούτε ανθρώπινο να αφαιρείς μια ζωη , η να σακατέψεις κάποιον 
αν υπήρχε αυστηρη παραδειγματική τιμωρία ίσως κάποιοι ακόμα και πάνω στην τρέλα τους να απέφευγαν κάτι τέτοιο !

σημασία έχει να περάσει κατ αρχην τον κίνδυνο και να μην μείνει κάποιο κουσούρι απο όλη αυτη την δοκιμασία , ο θεός να είναι μαζί του

----------


## Polyneikos

Περαστικά στον Μανώλη, εύχομαι ταχεία ανάρρωση ..Ελπίζω να του πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## giannaras13

Κριμα τι να πουμε..αλλα γι αυτο το λογο να παρει καραμπινα μαλλον θα επεσε σε οτι χειροτερο κυκλοφορουσε στη πολη... ποσες φορες εχω τσακωθει εκει..

----------


## Ανδρεας

Περαστικα στον Μανωλη, μακαρι να γινει καλα γρηγορα  :01. Sad:

----------


## morbit_killer

> Μιλησα με το φιλο μου τωρα που δουλευει στο νοσοκομειο και ειπε οτι οι γιατροι ειναι αισιοδοξοι..εγινε το χειρουργειο,αξονικες κλπ και τωρα μεταφερθηκε στη λαρισα στο πανεπιστημιακο για καλυτερη παρακολουθηση.
> 
> Ας ελπισουμε να πανε ολα καλα απο δω και μπρος


φίλε Eddie αν θες πές μας για το νεφρό του το γλίτωσε άκουσα άσχημα νέα , ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει είναι γερός οργανισμός !
να καθαρίσει τώρα ο χώρος του bodybuilding !!  του αξίζει καλύτερη τύχη!

----------


## Billys51

Πραγματικα συγκλονιστηκο! Περαστικα του και ευχομαι οι δραστες να το βρουν απο τον θεο

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ άσχημα νέα...Ευχές για ταχεία ανάρρωση στον Μανώλη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο θεος να τον βοηθησει και τα πραγματα να πανε οσο γινεται καλυτερα.

----------


## Fataoulas

Ευχομαι ταχεια αναρρωση και σιδερενιος

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Μολις μου ειπε ατομο το οποιο δουλευει στο νοσοκομειο του Βολου και το οποιο μιλησε με τον γιατρο που τον χειρουργησε χτες οτι ο Καραμανλακης εχασε ματι και ενα νεφρο αλλα θα ζησει!!!

----------


## tasos2

Στα καλα καθουμενα ρε γαμωτο  :01. Sad:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Οι δράστες ήταν Ρομά. Πολλές φορές η καταγωγή κάποιου καταδεικνύει και την την παιδεία που έχει αποκομίσει &όλοι ξέρουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη φυλετική ομάδα έχει επιδείξει πολλές φορές ανάλογη συμπεριφορά. Είμαι πολύ θυμωμένος. Κρίμα για έναν άνθρωπο που μας έκανε υπερήφανους για την ύπαρξη του. Μας έδειχνε το δρόμο για το άθλημα που αγαπάμε. Ελπίζω να ξεπεράσει κάθε πρόβλημα και να γίνει πάλι δυνατός σαν ατσάλι,όπως ήταν. Ο ένας νεφρός δεν είναι τίποτα. Θα ζήσει και θα βασιλέψει,απλά δεν θα επιδέχεται πολλών διατροφικών "υπερβολών". Το ένα μάτι που ακούστηκε ότι έχασε,θα τον πληγώσει πολύ ψυχικά. Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βγει κερδισμένος από τη νέα μάχη που καλείται να δώσει. Ελπίζω οι "αρχές" (εάν υπάρχουν) να τιμωρήσουν παραδειγματικά τους ενόχους.

----------


## billy89

Από 10 έως 20 χρόνια είναι η προβλεπόμενη ποινή. Την ακριβή ποινή θα καθορίσει το δικαστήριο μέσα σε αυτό το πλαίσιο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Οι δράστες ήταν Ρομά. Πολλές φορές η καταγωγή κάποιου καταδεικνύει και την την παιδεία που έχει αποκομίσει &όλοι ξέρουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη φυλετική ομάδα έχει επιδείξει πολλές φορές ανάλογη συμπεριφορά. Είμαι πολύ θυμωμένος.  .


Δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν κ να συνειδητοποιησουν ποσο κακο κανουν σε ολη την φυλη τους η στους ομοεθνεις τους ,γενικα ολες οι μειονοτητες.
 Θα μου πειτε τωρα σιγα μην τους νοιαξει , ετσι ειναι δεν ειναι μονο η παιδεια τους που λεει ο φιλος επανω αλλα και η κουλτουρα τους.    Και ρατσιστης να μην ειναι κανεις τον κανουν με το ζορι.

----------


## tasos2

http://www.taxydromos.gr/article.php?id=89549&cat=1

----------


## ironjimis

αμα μπλεξεις με γυφτους δεν την γλυτωνεις. πρεπει να τους τεζαρεις. πωπω κριμα εχω στεναχωριθει παρα πολυ :01. Sad:

----------


## ironjimis

> Μολις μου ειπε ατομο το οποιο δουλευει στο νοσοκομειο του Βολου και το οποιο μιλησε με τον γιατρο που τον χειρουργησε χτες οτι ο Καραμανλακης εχασε ματι και ενα νεφρο αλλα θα ζησει!!!



ποιο νοσοκομειο του βολου ρε φιλε?? στο νοσοκομειο της λαρισας ειναι ο ανθρωπος

----------


## loufas

Ρε παιδιά φήμες λένε για ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών. Ξέρει κανεις κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## grtech

Πολλά θα ειπωθούν και θα γραφτούν αλλά τίποτα απο αυτά δεν είναι σημαντικότερο ετούτες τις δύσκολες ώρες για τον Εμμανουήλ Καραμανλάκη να ξεπεράσει τον κίνδυνο και με την χάρη του Θεού να επανέλθει δυνατότερος και φωτισμένος.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Eυχομαι ολοψυχα καλη αναρρωση στο γιγαντα Μανωλη!

----------


## DIMITROS

*Νικητης να βγει στη ποιο σπουδαια μαχη της ζωης του!!!!*

----------


## vaggan

καλη αναρωση στον μανωλη καραμανλακη και ευχομαι να ειναι φημες για το ματι και το νεφρο του

----------


## morbit_killer

> Δεν ειναι σωστο κριτηριο να κατακρινουμε τη χρηση αας οταν μιλαμε για πρωταθλητισμο, επιδοσεις και ορια. Δεν στεκει σε κανενα αθλημα ή επιδειξη. 
> Το θεμα αναλυεται στην ενοτητα δημοψηφισμα.





αυτό προς απάντηση στο ότι πρίν απο 15 χρόνια οι αθλητές κατέβαιναν με το γάλα της μαμας μην τρελαθούμε , είπαμεείμαστε κατα των στεροιειδών , αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα λέμε ψέματα !! :01. Smile:

----------


## morbit_killer

> αυτό προς απάντηση στο ότι πρίν απο 15 χρόνια οι αθλητές κατέβαιναν με το γάλα της μαμας μην τρελαθούμε , είπαμεείμαστε κατα των στεροιειδών , αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα λέμε ψέματα !!


το 1977 παραδέχεται την χρήση στεροειδών !! , όχι μόνο απο τον ίδιο , αλλά και απο όλουσ τους αλλους αθλητές της κλάσης του !!!!!

----------


## ironjimis

> το 1977 παραδέχεται την χρήση στεροειδών !! , όχι μόνο απο τον ίδιο , αλλά και απο όλουσ τους αλλους αθλητές της κλάσης του !!!!!


πω ρε μεγαλε μπηκες για να γραψεις για τα αας ειναι δυνατον?

----------


## κοτινος

πρωφανος και θα μπερδευτηκε ο μορταλ και  εστειλε εδω το θεμα για τα αας ενω θα ηθελε σε αλλο ποστ να το στειλει , δεν κολαει διαφορετικα..

τι κανει ο γιγαντας μας ?   

κανενα νεο του παιδιου?

διαβασα σε κατι αλλα σαιτ οτι ξεφυγε οριστικα τον κινδυνο για την ζωη του ,  αλλα μηπως ξερει κανενας απο εδω πιο κοντινος του πως παει η υγεια του να μας ενημερωσει?

πολυ ατυχο αυτο το παιδι ,  μια με την επαγγεματικη του καρτα... , μια με το να πεσει σε υποκοσμο με ληστες-φονιαδες τι να πω..

----------


## panakos

διαβασα οτι ολη η φασαρια εγινε για ενα συμπληρωμα διατροφης...δηλαδη αν ισχυει τι να πω? :02. Bang Head: 
δυστυχως εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση πλεον...και παλι περαστικα στον ανθρωπο και να βγει δυνατος απο ολο το βασσανο αυτο

----------


## giannaras13

http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ite...edium=facebook

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν εχει ουσία να αναλύσουμε τον λόγο, γιατι κανεις δεν γνωρίζει και ακουγονται διάφορα.Κανεις δεν ξερει ,παρα μόνο ο στενός του κύκλος.
Το θέμα ειναι ότι οποιαδήποτε αφορμή ειναι ασήμαντη για να διαπραγματευεται καποιος ανθρωπος την ζωή του και την υγεία του.
Ας ευχηθουμε να πάνε όλα καλά και ο Μανώλης να ξεπεράσει και αυτή την δυσκολία.
Επισης θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω, για την έκβαση της υγείας του να μας ενημερώνουν μονο άτομα του κύκλου του και όχι τι ακούσαμε γιατι υπάρχουν αντιφάσεις και μια γενική σύγχυση. Ας ειμαστε φειδωλοί σε τοσο λεπτά ζητήματα.

----------


## tolis93

διαβασα ενα ποστ προηγουμενος και δν καταλαβα ποιος και τι.και μπηκα εδω σκεπτομενος "θα εχει ανεβει καμια νεα φωτο να δουμε τη προοδο του" κ διαβαζω αυτα.ακου εκει τωρα...καταντια η κοινωνια μας σημερα.σαπιλα τελειως.εκει που ο ανθρωπος ειναι καλα και ενω ζει το ονειρο του παρολο που του αφαιρεσαν την επαγγελματικη του καρτα.ερχεται αυτο....μην ηρεμησει αυτος ο ανθρωπος....περαστικα και μακαρι να ναι φημες και να μην εχει χασει ματια νεφρα κτλπ.κ να επανελθει οπως ηταν

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Polyneikos +1 

Δεν ειναι ωρα για τετοιες συζητησεις-αν και ο Μανώλης δεν εκμεταλευτηκε το ονομα και την εικόνα του για ''γρηγορα'' ή ''ευκολα'' χρήματα.

Προς το παρον εξακολουθει να δινει τη μαχη του στην εντατική,σε καταστολή ακόμα-χωρίς καποιο σημαδι ανακαμψης ή υποτροπιασμου...Σε σχεση με την αρχική κλινικη του εικόνα οταν εφτασε στο νοσοκομειο του Βόλου(απο μία κλωστή στην κυριολεξία) εχει βελτιωθεί αλλά ακομα ειναι πολύ νωρίς για το οτιδήποτε.Οστόσο υπαρχουν ελπίδες κυριως λογω οργανισμου και απιστευτης θελησης του ίδιου να κρατηθεί.Φυσικά δεν τιθεται θεμα περι ματιού κτλ. που ακουστηκαν.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ας εχει την θετικη ενεργεια κ την αγαπη ολων μας ,για να πανε ολα καλα για τον Μανωλη.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Χαίρομαι αν ήταν φήμη τα περί ματιού. Καλή ανάρρωση και πάλι.

----------


## mens sana

Εχουμε καποιο νεο σχετικα με τη κατασταση του; Μια εβδομαδα ειχα να μπω λογω διακοπων και δεν μπορω να πιστεψω αυτα που διαβαζω. Απο εγκυρη πηγη παντως εμαθα οτι δεν νοσηλευεται στο παν/μιακο νοσοκομειο της Λαρισας (δεν αναφερεται πουθενα το ονομα του. Ισως για λογους ασφαλειας...?). Ας προσευχηθουμε ολοι μας για τον Μανωλη Καραμανλακη... :01. Sad:

----------


## RAMBO

Περαστηκα στον τεραστιο Μανωλη ..

----------


## tolis93

εχουμε κανενα νεο για την υγεια του?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Δυστηχως καμία αλλαγη....Ειναι ακομη στην εντατική-διασωληνωμένος-αλλά το παλευει όσο μπορεί.

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μανώλης ξύπνησε και πλέον ευελπιστούμε πως θα γυρίσει το συντομότερο σπίτι του και κοντά στα αγαπημένα του πρόσωπα.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μπραβο ρε!!!Αυτο ειναι πολύ ευχάριστο!  :03. Clap:   Ποτε εγινε Νασσερ?Χθες το βραδυ που μιλησα δεν υπηρχε καποια αλλαγή,τωρα εγινε?

----------


## ironjimis

Aυτές είναι οι εξελίξεις από την απόπειρα δολοφονίας του Bodybuilder Mανώλη Καραμανλάκη (Από 1:13:10)





πηγη :http://ifitnessbook.com/index.php/ne...lh-karamanlakh

----------


## Orc

Χαίρομαι που πάει καλύτερα ο Μανώλης.Απο Έλληνες αθλητές μ'αύτον και το Φύτρο μεγάλωσα.Και εκτός απο καλή ανάρρωση να ευχηθώ να υπάρξει και δικαιοσύνη για τους αλήτες που τον έμπλεξαν σ'αυτή την περιπέτεια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είχα ακούσει ευχάριστα νέα για την πορεία της υγείας του Μανώλη , τα οποια μου τα επιβεβαίωσε φίλος γιατρός απο το ΑΧΕΠΑ Θεσσαλονίκης ο οποίος ήταν για χρόνια στο νοσοκομείο του βόλου και είχε πολλούς φίλους γιατρούς 
με πήρε τηλέφωνο και με ενημέρωσε ότι πέρασε κάθε κίνδυνο και σε 3 μήνες θα έχει ανακάμψει πλήρως και βοήθησε πάρα πολύ το γεγονός ότι ο Μανώλης είχε φίλους γιατρούς που τον πρόσεξαν ιδιαίτερα λόγω του ότι τον γνώριζαν απο τον βόλο και έκαναν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν και δώσαν ψυχή ώστε να τον κρατήσουν και να μην συμβεί κατι μοιραίο, ήταν μια μεγάλη δοκιμασία αλλα έπαιξε ρόλο και το γεγονός ότι ο οργανισμός του ήταν δυνατός , το πρόβλημα λένε ήταν ότι δεν χωρούσε στα φορεία και στα μηχανήματα λόγω της μάζας του

----------


## just chris

ολους τους ασθενεις πρεπει να τους προσεχουν καλα κ οχι μονο 
τους γνωστους τους.σημασια εχει οτι θα γινει καλα ο μανωλης κ 
χαιρομαι γι'αυτο χωρις να τον ξερω :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ετσι πρέπει να είναι αλλα πάντα όταν κάποιος είναι γνωστός η φίλος υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον και έξτρα κίνητρο , ανθρώπινο είναι κι αυτο εγω έξω απ το χορό που είμαι θα έλεγα δεν θα πρεπε , αλλα θα έπρεπε να είναι το ίδιο , αλλα λόγω του ότι έχω φίλους χρόνια γιατρούς σε έκτακτα περιστατικά και χειρούργους - αναισθησιολόγους απο αυτούς τα μαθαίνω αυτα , γιατι σε ορισμένους όλα αυτα είναι υποθέσεις ρουτίνας και καθημερινότητας

----------


## mazas

περαστικα του και σιδερενιος!!!!!

----------


## kendal

Οτι και να πεις ειναι ελαχιστο σε αυτο που βλεπουμε.αλλα αυτοι οι ωμοι ειναι απο αλλο πλανιτη εχω παθει σοκ

----------


## GEOP13

*Ο γίγαντας που νίκησε τις σφαίρες*
Ο «γίγαντας» Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης επέστρεφε επί σκηνής, πριν περίπου μία εβδομάδα, για το 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB, στη Λιβαδειά. 

Υπό τους ήχους του «Alexander the Great» οι θεατές σηκώνονται για να επικροτήσουν τον νικητή της ζωής. Η απονομή του κυπέλλου από τον πρόεδρο της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη χαρακτηρίζεται ως η πιο ξεχωριστή και συγκινητική στιγμή του αγώνα. 

Ο Μανώλης είναι ο άνθρωπος που τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο έπεσε θύμα ένοπλης ληστείας και κατέληξε στο νοσοκομείο Βόλου. Τελικά, τα κατάφερε και στάθηκε εκ νέου στα πόδια του. Κατά τη διάρκεια συνέντευξης στην εφ. Ταχυδρόμος περιέγραψε τις στιγμές των διαδοχικών πυροβολισμών σε βάρος του μέχρι τη στιγμή που έχασε τις αισθήσεις του. (cpr zougla, αυτούσιο κείμενο).

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαζω όλη την συνέντευξη απο Πανθεσσαλική Εφημερίδα Ταχυδρόμος*


*Τους λυπάμαι, λέει για τους δράστες της δολοφονικής επίθεσης και περιγράφει τι ακριβώς συνέβη εκείνο το αιματηρό πρωινό της 9ης Σεπτεμβρίου * «Πάμε ρε γίγαντα, πάμε λιοντάρι...». Η βροντερή φωνή ξεπήδησε μέσα από το δυνατό και παρατεταμμένο χειροκρότημα των θεατών, οι οποίοι σηκώθηκαν όρθιοι για να τον υποδεχθούν, δείχνοντας τον θαυμασμό και την εκτίμησή τους για τον μεγάλο αγώνα, από τον οποίο είχε βγει νικητής. Είχε κερδίσει τον αγώνας της ζωής του... *ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ: Βάσω Σαμακοβλή 
*
Ο «γίγαντας» του Βόλου, ο *Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης*, επέστρεφε επί σκηνής, πριν περίπου μία εβδομάδα, στις 9 Νοεμβρίου, στο 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB, στη Λιβαδειά. Το χειροκρότημα ακατάπαυστο, όταν πριν τις απονομές, από μικροφώνου καλείται να προσέλθει στον αγωνιστικό χώρο.Υπό τους ήχους του «Alexander the Great» οι θεατές σηκώνονται για να επικροτήσουν το νικητή της ζωής. Η απονομή του κυπέλλου από τον πρόεδρο της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη χαρακτηρίζεται ως η πιο ξεχωριστή και συγκινητική στιγμή του αγώνα. *«Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν σ’ ακολουθούν μόνο στην αθλητική επιτυχία, αλλά στέκονται δίπλα σου σε δύσκολες στιγμές»,* μας είπε ο 37χρονος πρωταθλητής σωματικής διάπλασης πριν πατήσει το «play» πάνω στο βιντεάκι που είχε αναζητήσει μέσω του υπολογιστή.

Και με αυτές τις συγκινητικές στιγμές από την πρόσφατη απονομή έκλεισε η εκτενής αποκλειστική συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στον* «ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΟ»,* έχοντας επιστρέψει νικητής στο κατάστημά του, στην οδό Αναλήψεως 151, δύο μήνες μετά τη μαφιόζικη επίθεση που δέχθηκε, σοκάροντας το Βόλο και το πανελλήνιο. Ο λόγος του έρεε στη διάρκεια της συνέντευξης. Καθήλωναν τα λόγια του περιγράφοντας τις στιγμές των διαδοχικών πυροβολισμών σε βάρος του μέχρι τη στιγμή που έχασε τις αισθήσεις του, λίγα λεπτά μετά την είσοδό του στο ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ. Το ίδιο και οι περιγραφές του για όσα του έδωσαν δύναμη να ορθοποδήσει, για όσα τον πίκραναν, για το πώς άλλαξε η φιλοσοφία του γύρω από την ίδια τη ζωή. 

Μίλησε από το γραφείο του καταστήματος που διαθέτει τα τελευταία 13 χρόνια με είδη sports και fitness. Εκεί, όπου το πρωινό ρουτίνας -όπως έμοιαζε- της Δευτέρας 9 Σεπτεμβρίου έπινε τον καφέ του, κοιτώντας τον υπολογιστή μαζί με τον κουμπάρο του και δύο ακόμη φίλους του.
*
Όταν...
*
«Αυτός ο υπάνθρωπος μπήκε μέσα στο μαγαζί μου με σκοπό να με ρωτήσει κάτι που άπτεται στον δικό μου γνωστικό τομέα. Ούτε χειροδίκησα εναντίον του, ούτε μεσολάβησε καμία διαμάχη. 
Επειδή ο τύπος αυτός, τον οποίο είχα δει άλλες δύο ή τρεις φορές τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια στο μαγαζί μου, δεν έχει το επίπεδο, ώστε να του μιλήσω με ένα τρόπο που μπορεί να καταλάβει, του αρνήθηκα να του παράσχω πληροφορίες. 

Εκείνη τη Δευτέρα πέρασε στο μαγαζί με έναν ανάρμοστο τρόπο. «Πες μου ρε μ... Μανώλη, τι είναι αυτό γιατί θα με τρελάνουν», μου είπε κρατώντας κάτι στο χέρι του. Προφανώς επρόκειτο για κάτι ανδρογόνο. Ηταν ένα σκεύασμα που του είχαν δώσει από αλλού. Εγώ δεν έδωσα σημασία. Δεν ήθελα να του δώσω, ίσως γιατί δεν ήταν πελάτης, γιατί δεν έχει το επίπεδο του μυαλού για να συνεννοηθώ. Ούτε είναι η δουλειά μου να λύνω απορίες για σκευάσματα άλλων. 
*Απέναντι στην παράλογη απαίτησή του τού απάντησα:* «Φίλε μου, έχω καλά συμπληρώματα αν θέλεις να σε εξυπηρετήσω. Για το άλλο που με ρωτάς δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω.
*Ο ίδιος επέμεινε, του αρνήθηκα για δεύτερη και τρίτη φορά και για να τον αποτρέψω του λέω:* «Ασε μου αν θες απάντηση 50 ευρώ στο τραπέζι και θα σου απαντήσω». «Ετσι;», μου λέει, «έτσι», του λέω.
 Ημουνα ήρεμος, εκείνος έφυγε και συνέχισα να πίνω τον καφέ μου. Κάποια στιγμή, περίπου μία ώρα μετά ακούω «ήρθανε». Κοιτάω τον έναν αδερφό απ’ έξω να γραδάρει τι κόσμο έχει μέσα στο μαγαζί.
 Ολο αυτό έγινε στιγμιαία. Πέρασε, είδε, έφυγε. Τότε, κατευθύνθηκα στην πόρτα για να δω τι συμβαίνει. Κινήθηκα αριστερά προς την Αντωνοπούλου. Στη γωνία ακριβώς, εκεί που είναι το φωτογραφείο, μπαίνοντας στην είσοδο από την Αντωνοπούλου διαπιστώνω τα εξής. 
Εχει μπει ένα μεγάλο νοβοπάν για να χωρίσει το δρόμο στα δύο, ώστε να μην υπάρχει εύκολη διαφυγή. Φτάνοντας στη γωνία βλέπω τον έναν από τους υπανθρώπους, ο οποίος έχει σταματήσει σε μικρή απόσταση διπλοπαρκαρισμένος. Μόλις φτάνω στη γωνία και τον βλέπω, με βλέπει σηκώνει την καραμπίνα που κρατούσε, με σημαδεύει και μου ρίχνει την πρώτη. Χωρίς λόγια, χωρίς καθυστέρηση, χωρίς τίποτα. «Εντάξει τώρα;» μου λέει με ειρωνεία μετά την πρώτη βολή. 
Ούτε που θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν θα πήγαινε ποτέ το μυαλό μου». 

*Τελευταίες σκηνές
*
Ο 37χρονος πρωταθλητής γυρίζει την πλάτη του. Ο δράστης εξακολουθεί να πυροβολεί. Μετά τον τέταρτο πυροβολισμό πέφτει αιμόφυρτος. Φωνάζει τους φίλους του και ειδικά στο Γιώργο, ο οποίος βλέπει την τελευταία βολή. «Φωνάξτε τη Σένια. Πεθαίνω...», είναι οι κουβέντες που προλαβαίνει να πει. Ο κόσμος συγκεντρώνεται με κομμένη την ανάσα από το μακελειό που έχουν προκαλέσει μέρα - μεσημέρι οι δύο δράστες. 
Το ασθενοφόρο καταφθάνει σε ελάχιστο χρόνο. Ο Μανώλης θυμάται μέχρι το σημείο που προσπάθησε να σηκωθεί και να μπει στο ασθενοφόρο, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνει. Κάθεται στο φορείο με τη βοήθεια ενός τραυματιοφορέα, ακούει τις λέξεις «κάνε κουράγιο» και μετά όλα σβήνουν, με την τελευταία σκέψη στο προσωπάκι του μονάκριβου 2χρονου γιου του... Σε ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμη κατάσταση γίνεται η διακομιδή του στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Λάρισας και νοσηλεύεται στη Μονάδα Εντατικής Θεραπείας. Περίπου ένα μήνα μετά ο «γίγαντας» τα καταφέρνει και επανακτά τις αισθήσεις του. 
*
«Τους λυπάμαι»
*
«Πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα το αναλύω και το επεξεργάζομαι στο μυαλό μου. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς κάποιος μπορεί να μετρά την ανθρώπινη ζωή τόσο λίγο και ενδεχομένως επειδή στο μικρό μυαλό του θεωρεί ότι θίχτηκε να πάρει μια καραμπίνα με σκοπό όχι τον εκφοβισμό, όχι να εκμαιεύσει πληροφορίες, αλλά να σκοτώσει άνθρωπο», μας λέει.
*Τι θα τους έλεγε, όμως, σε αυτούς που προσπάθησαν να σπείρουν το θάνατο αν τους είχε τώρα μπροστά του; 
*
«Τους λυπάμαι, τους λυπάμαι, τι να σας πω... Λυπάμαι αυτούς και κυρίως εκείνους που τους μεγάλωσαν με αυτό τον τρόπο να γίνουν τέτοια άχρηστα σκουλήκια για την κοινωνία, επικίνδυνοι για τον κόσμο. Διότι σ’ αυτό τον άνθρωπο δεν βλέπω έναν αθλητή, δεν έβλεπα ποτέ. Βλέπω έναν αλητήριο. Και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος της αντιπάθειας που έτρεφα σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, σεβόμενος τον εαυτό μου, την αθλητική μου προσπάθεια και τον κόπο που κάνω.
 Είναι αντεργκράουντ όσοι θέλουν τα αποτελέσματα της αθλητικής προσπάθειας, χωρίς την προσπάθεια. Αυτό δυστυχώς -και σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο δικό μου άθλημα-  το αντιμετωπίζω συνεχώς. Ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί να κάνει σύνδεση της αιτίας με το αιτιατό. Το αποτέλεσμα έρχεται μετά από κάποια διαδικασία. Ολοι αυτοί θεωρούν ότι μπορούν να παρακάμψουν τη διαδικασία και με ένα μαγικό τρόπο να μετατραπεί το σκουλήκι σε πεταλούδα. Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Και εγώ είμαι αρνητικός σε εκείνους τους ανθρώπους που έχουν αυτή τη θεώρηση. Από αυτοσεβασμό και σεβασμό προς άλλους ανθρώπους και το ίδιο το άθλημα.

Δεν μπορώ να μπω σε αυτή τη λογική. Και δεν μπορούσα να μπω στη λογική ενός αυθάδη ανθρώπου που μπαίνει και με απαίτηση -λες και είμαι υπάλληλός του ή λες και του έχω υποχρέωση- μου ζητά να του επιλύσω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Οταν είναι άεργος και η μόνη του δουλειά είναι να περιφέρεται στα γυμναστήρια, νομίζοντας ότι με μια εξαιρετική εμφάνιση -στο μυαλό του γιατί δεν είχε τη δυνατότητα να την κάνει, θα κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις- ε νομίζω ότι δεν έχει τη συνείδηση. Και η απόλυτη απόδειξη είναι αυτό που έκανε σε μένα.

Εάν τυχόν θεωρούσε ότι με την άρνησή μου τον πρόσβαλα, υπήρχαν άλλοι τρόποι να κινηθεί, πιο ήπιοι και διαφορετικοί, να περάσει το μήνυμά του, το όποιο μήνυμα θεωρούσε ή το μικρό μυαλό του έβλεπε ότι έπρεπε να περάσει. Το να πάρεις το όπλο ώρα μεσημέρι και να πυροβολήσεις έναν άνθρωπο επαναλαμβανόμενα χωρίς να σε νοιάζει αν έχει παιδί, οικογένεια, ανθρώπους πίσω του, αν του σταματάς την καριέρα του και τον καταστρέφεις, αυτό εμένα μου δείχνει ξεκάθαρα πως πρόκειται για ανθρώπους χωρίς συνείδηση και χωρίς ελπίδα συνετισμού. Νομίζω ότι είναι επικίνδυνοι για την κοινωνία και δεν είναι όφελος για κανέναν να κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας».
*
«Είμαι όμηρος της εικόνας μου»

Σε αυτή την ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη περιπέτεια της ζωής του ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης λέει ότι εισέπραξε συμπάθεια και αγάπη. Από τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του κόσμου τουλάχιστον.*«Βέβαια ξέρω ότι στους πολλούς που έδειξαν συμπαράσταση, που προσευχήθηκαν και ευχήθηκαν για τη ζωή μου, υπήρξαν και ορισμένοι χαιρέκακοι, οι οποίοι ευχόντουσαν το αντίθετο. Δεν με εκπλήσσει. Τραβάει επάνω του τέτοιου είδους αντιδράσεις οποιοσδήποτε θεωρείται πετυχημένος στο χώρο του. Λόγω ανταγωνισμού, λόγω ζήλιας. Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό της πόλης μας. Ολοι πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο, κανείς δεν πρέπει να ξεχωρίζει. 

Γνωρίζω, δεν υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι στο χώρο, οι οποίοι με εχθρεύονται για τους δικούς τους λόγους. Δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο και δυσνόητο, οι λόγοι είναι απλοί και σαφείς. Επαγγελματικός ανταγωνισμός και ενδεχομένως ότι στο συγκεκριμένο αθλητικό τομέα στην πόλη κυριαρχώ για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Αυτό ενδεχομένως είναι το «αμάρτημά» μου, που καλούμαι να πληρώσω αρκετές φορές». Υπάρχει και κάτι ακόμα, όπως μας εξηγεί, το οποίο τον λυπεί ιδιαίτερα: ότι είναι όμηρος της εικόνας του*. 

«Για την Ελλάδα και για την επαρχιακή πόλη του Βόλου η εικόνα ενός ανθρώπου, ο οποίος έχει μεγαλύτερους μυς παραπέμπει -δυστυχώς τονίζω και πάλι- σε κάποιον που ενδεχομένως συνδέεται με τη νύχτα ή χρησιμοποιεί τη σωματική του μάζα κατά το δοκούν. Η αθλητική μου δραστηριότητα και η διαδικασία του πρωταθλητισμού, μου επέβαλε να έχω αυτή τη σωματική διάπλαση. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα παραπάνω. Και όμως υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που μέσα στον κίνδυνο της ζωής μου, είχαν την κακεντρέχεια να προσπαθήσουν να με συνδέσουν με καταστάσεις και περιστατικά που δεν με αφορούν. Δεν θα μπορούσαν, όμως, αυτά να κυριαρχήσουν. Και νομίζω ότι θα φανεί αυτό στο μέλλον».
*

Επιστρέφοντας στις εικόνες εκείνης της ημέρας, ο 37χρονος πρωταθλητής αναρωτιέται τι θα μπορούσε να είχε συμβεί, αν δεν είχε βγει από το μαγαζί και οι δύο δράστες, οι οποίοι έδειχναν ότι κινούνταν με συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, μετά τη «ματιά» που έριξαν στο εσωτερικό του καταστήματός του, εισέβαλαν μέσα. 
*«Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε θρηνήσει θύματα σε έναν κλειστό χώρο χωρίς δυνατότητα διαφυγής, με έναν αποφασισμένο, ο οποίος κουβαλά ένα όπλο γεμάτο. Και δεν το γεμίζει για να επιστρέψει πίσω.Θεωρώ ότι θα κινούνταν για να εκτελέσει αυτό που είχε σκοπό να κάνει προς την κατεύθυνσή μου. Ηταν προφανές αυτό, από τη στιγμή που πέρασαν μπροστά από το μαγαζί για να ελέγξουν. Θα είχαν βληθεί και ο κουμπάρος μου και οι φίλοι μου αν δεν είχα βγει από το μαγαζί. Γι’ αυτό δεν ξέρω παρότι με πονά, νομίζω ότι αυτό έσωσε κάποιους άλλους ανθρώπους». 
*
Κάνει μια παύση, δείχνοντας ότι ούτε που θέλει να σκεφτεί τις ακόμη χειρότερες εικόνες αν δεν έβγαινε από το μαγαζί.Και συνεχίζει: 
*
«Δεν χωρά στη λογική οποιουδήποτε ανθρώπου έχει συνείδηση αυτό το περιστατικό. Καταλαβαίνω και την πόλη που δέχθηκε ένα σοκ, είτε με γνώριζε, είτε όχι, από το ίδιο το περιστατικό. Όπως με θλίβει αφάνταστα το γεγονός ότι ένα μικρό κοριτσάκι που βρίσκονταν τη στιγμή των πυροβολισμών στη γωνία υπέστη τραυματισμό από τη διασπορά». 

Επαναλαμβανόμενος εφιάλτης

Ο γίγαντας του Βόλου μπορεί να νίκησε τη μάχη της ζωής, μπορεί να σηκώθηκε και πάλι στα πόδια του, έχει όμως να αντιμετωπίσει έναν ακόμη πολύ δύσκολο αγώνα: το μετατραυματικό σοκ.
*
«Δεν μπορώ», μας περιέγραψε, «να κάνω προσπάθεια να κοιμηθώ χωρίς να δω επαναλαμβανόμενες φορές το ίδιο περιστατικό μπροστά μου, ξανά και ξανά και ξανά. Ελπίζω και φαντάζομαι ότι με το χρόνο αυτό θα αμβλυνθεί. Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το αφήσω πίσω μου παντελώς, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα αμβλυνθεί. Το ελπίζω τουλάχιστον. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν βγήκα από την εντατική φιλοσόφησα αλλιώς τα πράγματα. Κατάλαβα ότι τίποτα δεν μπορούμε να θεωρούμε δεδομένο. Ότι στο καθέναν μας μπορεί να συμβεί οτιδήποτε ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή. Είδα με μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία κάποια πράγματα σε σχέση με τον ανθρώπινο πόνο και ανάγκη, μέσα στο Κέντρο Αποκατάστασης. 

Εβλεπα τον εαυτό μου, όπως και τους υπόλοιπους, ανήμπορους να εξαρτώνται από άλλους για την επιβίωσή τους και την καθημερινότητά τους. Αυτό με ευαισθητοποίησε.
*
Κάθε μέρα ένα δώρο
*
Το πρώτο διάστημα, μετά τη νοσηλεία του στην εντατική, οι σκέψεις του ήταν ότι πρέπει να κάνει ολόκληρη στροφή στη ζωή μου. Το τελευταίο διάστημα, όμως, σκέφτεται ότι πρέπει να πάρει τη ζωή του πίσω.*«Πρέπει να σηκωθώ από αυτή την κατάσταση και να συνεχίσω από εκεί που βρισκόμουν. Βέβαια έχοντας σαν πυξίδα και αυτό το περιστατικό, θεωρώντας ότι κάθε μέρα που ζω είναι ένα δώρο πλέον. Και πρέπει να την εκμεταλλεύομαι στο μέγιστο βαθμό. Από την άλλη όταν βλέπεις ότι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε αλληλένδετοι στην ανάγκη σε τέτοιο βαθμό, οι σκέψεις μου είναι να κάνω ότι μπορώ για ανθρώπους που έχουν ανάγκη. Αυτό πήρα ως δίδαγμα από αυτή την οδυνηρή εμπειρία»*.
*
Αγγελοι - φύλακες

«Στάθηκα ιδιαίτερα τυχερός που βρέθηκα στη ΜΕΘ του Γενικού της Λάρισας»,* λέει ο *Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης*, ο οποίος ήθελε να ευχαριστεί ιδιαίτερα γιατρούς και νοσηλευτές, οι οποίοι στάθηκαν δίπλα του ως οι «άγγελοί» του.*«Την ιατρική παρακολούθησή μου ανέλαβε ένας σπουδαίος άνθρωπος και επιστήμονας, ο Αποστόλης Κομνός, ο οποίος έκανε πράγματα πέραν του δέοντος για τη γρήγορη ανάρρωσή μου και την όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη αποκατάστασή μου. Θα του οφείλω πάντα ευγνωμοσύνη, όπως και στις νοσηλεύτριες της Μονάδας και κυρίως τη Στέλλα Ανδρεάδου, που με βοήθησαν ουσιαστικά.

Το ίδιο και στους γιατρούς, φυσιοθεραπευτές και νοσηλευτές του Κέντρου Αποκατάστασης Animus. Η προσπάθειά τους, η οικογένειά μου, η σύντροφός μου και το δικό μου πείσμα δώσανε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα και μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή, με απώλειες βέβαια, να βρίσκομαι εδώ πέρα. Αυτούς τους ανθρώπους τους ευχαριστώ από την καρδιά μου».

Ηθελα να αποχαιρετήσω όχι με βία, το άθλημα που αγάπησα» 
* 
«Μου κόστισε η τελεία ή το κόμμα στην αθλητική μου πορεία» Ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης ασχολείται με τον αθλητισμό από τότε που θυμάται τον εαυτό του. Στο Αθλητισμό Σχολείο να αθλείται στο στίβο και στο άλμα εις μήκος. Νωρίτερα σε γήπεδα του ποδοσφαίρου και σε μικρές ομάδες του Μαγνησιακού και του Ολυμπιακού Βόλου. 

Φεύγοντας στη Βουλγαρία για τις σπουδές του ως Οδοντοτεχνίτης, σε ένα γυμναστήριο της Φιλλιπούπολης, συνάντησε από κοντά το άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης. Το άθλημα τον γοήτευσε και ξεκίνησε ερασιτεχνικά. *«Ουσιαστικά το άθλημα, το οποίο το έβλεπα στην αρχή ως εκτόνωση, ως χόμπι, ως κάτι για να με συνδέει με τον αθλητισμό, δεν το διάλεξα. Το άθλημα με διάλεξε, διότι πολύ γρήγορα έβλεπα το σώμα μου να αλλάζει. Γρήγορα κατάλαβα και άλλοι με συνέστησαν ότι θα έπρεπε να το δω πιο σοβαρά και ενδεχομένως αγωνιστικά. Κάτι που έκανα επιστρέφοντας στο Βόλο»,* περιγράφει στον *«ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΟ»* ο 37χρονος πρωταθλητής. 

Από την πρώτη στιγμή μέχρι και την τελευταία συμμετοχή του σε πανελλήνιους και διεθνείς αγώνες, η παρουσία του σημαδεύτηκε από νίκες και η καριέρα από την έναρξή της έδειχνε λαμπρή. Μέχρι τις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου, όταν η απόπειρα ανθρωποκτονίας σε βάρος του, *«έβαλε τελεία ή ίσως κόμμα στην αθλητική μου πορεία. Αυτό μου κόστισε πάρα πολύ. Δεν κρύβω ότι σκεφτόμουν ίσως να αραιώσω, ίσως και να σταματήσω την καριέρα μου, την πορεία μου. Δεν θα ήθελα επουδενί, όμως, να γίνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο».* 

Λίγους μήνες πριν την επίθεση που δέχθηκε προέρχονταν από μία ακόμη νίκη. Οι σκέψεις του είχαν στραφεί να αγωνιστεί σε διεθνή αγώνα της ΕΟΣΔ, τον ερχόμενο Δεκέμβριο, που θα έδινε τη δυνατότητα στο νικητή να πάρει επαγγελματική κάρτα, το ανώτατο στάτους για έναν αθλητή σωματικής διάπλασης. Ο ίδιος βέβαια είχε την τύχη να υλοποιήσει τον κρυφό πόθο κάθε αθλητή: να αγωνιστεί κατά το παρελθόν σε αυτό το επίπεδο, στην Αμερική και την Ευρώπη.
*
«Ο βίαιος τρόπος που διακόπηκε η πορεία μου, μου αφήνει πολύ άσχημη αίσθηση. Το άθλημα αυτό το αγάπησα και μου έδωσε ταυτότητα. Δεν είναι άλλωστε και κρυφό ότι όλοι στο Βόλο και στο πανελλήνιο με γνωρίζουν μέσω αυτής της ταυτότητας, μέσω του αθλήματος που έκανα. 
Λόγω των διακρίσεων και της γενικότερης παρουσίας μου. Επομένως εν ευθέτω χρόνο και εφόσον οι συνθήκες το επιτρέψουν, θα ήθελα να εκπροσωπήσω την Ελλάδα για μία τελευταία φορά, ως αποχαιρετιστήριο σε ένα άθλημα που το αγάπησα και μου έδωσε πράγματα. 
Να χρησιμοποιήσω την εμπειρία και τη γνώση μου για μια καλή εμφάνιση και μετά να αφοσιωθώ αποκλειστικά στην οικογένειά μου, τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους και τη δουλειά μου»,* είπε ο *Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης*.


http://www.taxydromos.gr/article.php?id=98730&cat=88#.Uoj0QI1mbIo.facebook

----------


## Levrone

Mαγκας και ωραιος!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι μεγάλο κρίμα και αγανάκτηση πραγματικα εξ αιτίας ασήμαντου γεγονότος και την αποτρόπαια πράξη αυτού του καθάρματος που θέλει να λέγετε άνθρωπος να κινδυνέψει η ζωή του Μανώλη και να περάσει όλη αυτη την ταλαιπωρία με πληγές όχι μόνο σωματικές αλλα και ψυχικές 

και όταν τον είδα πάνω στην σκηνή σκεφτόμουν ότι θα τον βλέπαμε αν δεν ήταν αυτο το περιστατικό σαν αγωνιστικό η σαν γκέστ και να μην είχε περάσει αυτη την περιπέτεια , αλλα μεγάλη χαρα και ικανοποίηση όσων ανησυχούσαμε για την εξέλιξη της υγείας του

----------


## LION

Μανώλη η σωματική δύναμη που διαθέτεις θεωρείται δεδομένη.

 Η ψυχική δύναμη φάνηκε,φαίνεται και μπορεί να την καταλάβει κάποιος.

Το δυσκολότερο πράγμα τώρα είναι να νιώσεις εξ' ολοκλήρου κι εσύ αυτή τη δύναμη,πρώτα μόνος σου και κατόπιν με τη συμπαράσταση των ανθρώπων που σε αγαπάνε και σε εκτιμάνε πραγματικά.

Αλλωστε σύμφωνα με τη φιλοσοφική ρήση του Νίτσε,"ότι δεν σε σκοτώνει ,σε κάνει πιο δυνατό",μπορείς να αποτελέσεις την καλύτερη επιστημονική απόδειξη!



                                                                                                    Με εκτίμηση

----------


## Polyneikos

Σώμα Λιονταριού + Καρδιά & Ψυχή Λιονταριού = *ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ ! 
*
*RESPECT!* :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ελμερ

Ετσι ειναι Κωστα.....παντα συγκροτημενος στον λογο του ο Μανωλης και γιγαντας που ξεπερασε αυτη τη δυσκολη στιγμη.....ειχε και εχει την αγαπη ολων μας..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εκτος απο την σωματικη δυναμη ,τωρα ο Μανωλης μας διδασκει και την ψυχικη που ειναι απειρως μεγαλυτερη.
Τωρα που περασανε τα δυσκολοτερα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με την ψυχικη του δυναμη την αγαπη των δικων του αλλα κ ολων που τον γνωριζουν τον εκτιμουν κ τον αγπανε ,ολα σιγα σιγα θα βρουν τον δρομο τους.
Τωρα γιαυτους που κανανε αυτο το κακο ,οχι ανθρωποι ειναι ,ουτε υπανθρωποι ουτε ζωα ειναι .Δεν ξερω τι λεξη να χρησιμοποιησω ,αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι δεν πρεπει ζουν κ να κυκλοφορουν αναμεσα μας.

----------


## Gaspari

Να σαι καλα παλικαρι..  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## goldenera

Σπουδαίος αθλητής, γενναία ψυχή, παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για όλους μας. Να έχει μια καλή νέα αρχή, και να πραγματοποιήσει τους στόχους και τα όνειρα του!

----------


## NASSER

Το μη ευχάριστο γεγονός που έγινε στη ζωή του Μανώλη, έδωσε σε πολλούς, όσοι ήταν καλοπροαίρετοι αλλά και όσοι ήταν κακοπροαίρετοι, να μάθουν και άλλες πτυχές της προσωπικότητας του Μανώλη, του πρωταθλητή, του πατριώτη, του ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ. 
Προσωπικά γνωρίζω την πολύπλευρη προσωπικότητα του Μανώλη και επαναλαμβάνω για άλλη μια φορά, πως αν είχαμε κι άλλες προσωπικότητες όπως το Μανώλη, το άθλημα θα ανθούσε πιο γρήγορα στην Ελλάδα. Και για άλλη μια φορά αναφέρω πως ο Μανώλης από όποιο πόστο και να βρίσκεται, έχει να προσφέρει πολλά στο άθλημα, αρκεί και οι άνθρωποι του χώρου να μην είναι αντιδραστικοί με κάθε τρόπο.
Για όσους πιστεύουν πως είναι σκληροπυρηνικοί αθλητές σωματικής διάπλασης και πραγματικά τρόμαξαν με το περιστατικό του Μανώλη, σαν διαβεβαιώνω πως αν δεν ήταν ο σκληροπυρηνικός Μανώλης, αυτό το περιστατικό θα ήταν μοιραίο. Και αυτό το διαβεβαιώνω από προσωπική εμπειρία και γνωρίζοντας τον Μανώλη.
Για όσους απορούν ποια είναι η συνέχεια και ποιο το τέλος... το μόνο που μπορώ να πω πως ήταν ένα περιστατικό που στιγμάτισε όλους και όχι μόνο τον Μανώλη. Και η παραγωγικότητα του Μανώλη στο άθλημα συνεχίζεται γιατί μόνο αυτό του επιτρέπει ο χαρακτήρας του  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

ΝΑΙ........... ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης είναι και πάλι επίσημα IFBB PRO...!!! Mε την αξία του παρακαλώ...!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Πολυ ευχαριστο νεο! Καποια στιγμη θα ηθελα να μιλησω μαζι του ειτε σε καποιο σεμιναριο ειτε να παω στο μαγαζι του!

----------


## Levrone

Πραγματικος ΓΙΓΑΝΤΑΣ!!!!

Ευγε!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Πολυ ευχαριστο νεο! Καποια στιγμη θα ηθελα να μιλησω μαζι του ειτε σε καποιο σεμιναριο ειτε να παω στο μαγαζι του!


Αξίζει να πάς μέχρι το Βόλο στο κατάστημα του και να τον γνωρίσεις από κοντά. Έπειτα είναι προγραμματισμένο με τη νεα χρονιά να γίνουν σεμηνάρια διατροφής και προπόνησης όπως έγιναν τον περασμένο χρόνο και να δωθεί η ευκαιρία στους παρευρισκόμενους να τους ληθούν απορίες και να πάθουν πολλά όσο αφορά την επασχόληση με τα βάρη και τη διατροφή, και ακόμα περισσότερα για αγωνιστικούς στόχους.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Όσοι μένετε πέριξ αυτού του Γίγαντα,αξίζει να τον στηρίξετε με όποιον τρόπο μπορείτε. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι συνΈλληνες που μένουμε μακρυά,ευχόμαστε στον Μανώλη να είναι πάντα ατσάλινος και να μακροημερεύσει με πλήρη αποκατάσταση των πληγών του.
Αυτή η απάνθρωπη πράξη των γύφτων που αποπειράθηκαν να τον δολοφονήσουν,του εύχομαι να είναι ένα απλό κόμμα στην καριέρα του και σε καμία περίπτωση τελεία. Ήταν άλλος ένας αγώνας,άλλη μια μάχη που πάλι την κέρδισε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε από τον Κώστα Σταμάτη στο Facebook:




> Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά! 
> Σας προσκαλούμε όλους στο ΒΟΛΟ στο κατάστημα (Αναλήψεως 151) του IFBB PRO ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ, την Παρασκευή 10 Ιανουαρίου στις 18:00 το απόγευμα , να γιορτάσουμε μαζί την επιστροφή της επαγγελματικής του κάρτας και να σας ευχηθούμε για την νέα χρονιά. Θα δωθούν δωρεάν μπλουζάκια και δείγματα συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής της εταιρείας USN . 
> Μετά το τέλος της γιορτής θα ακολουθήσει προπόνηση και όλο το STAMATIS _ TEAM θα δώσει το παρόν!! Σας περιμένουμε ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## NASSER

Με πρόλαβες Κώστα!
Όντως την Παρασκευή στο κατάστημα του Μανώλη στο Βόλο γίνεται μαι εκδήλωση- εορτασμός στο πρόσωπο του Μανώλη για το ποδαρικό της νέας χρονιάς με υγεία, αξίωση και ευτυχία. Συνδιοργανωτής ο Κώστας Σταμάτης με το Stamatis_Team που αρκετά έχει προσφέρει την περασμένη χρονιά με τη συνεργασία του Μανώλη και ευχόμαστε τη νέα χρονιά, μαζί και πάλι, να καταφέρουν περισσότερα! 
Είναι ευκαιρία να παρευρεθεί όποιος μπορεί για να ενημερωθεί και να μάθει νέα και εξελίξεις στο άθλημα.

----------


## fazer

θα περασω μια βολτα απο εκει .ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να γνωρισω το μανωλη απο κοντα.

----------


## NASSER

Για όσους παρευρέθηκαν σήμερα στο κατάστημα του Μανώλη, σίγουρα ήταν μια ευχάριστη μέρα γεμάτη καλή διάθεση και χαμόγελα.
Δεν θέλω να ανεβάσω ακόμα πολλές φώτο, αλλά μια με πολλά μηνύματα.



Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης και Κώστας Σταμάτης. Μαζί ξεκίνησαν μια συνεργασία που έδρευε η φιλία τους και μαζί συνεχίζουν στο να προσφέρουν στο χώρο του αθλήματος μας που αγαπάνε, αλλά παράλληλα ενθαρρύνουν τον αθλητισμό και τους αθλητές σε άλλα αθλήματα να συνεχίζουν. Γιόρτασαν και ευχήθηκαν για τη νέα χρονιά σε όλους και εμείς τους ευχόμαστε να είναι πάντα καλά και να συνεχίσουν δυναμικά!

----------


## Levrone

Mπραβο ρε Μανωλη Καραμανλακη αντρα δυνατε!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ειληκρινά χαίρομαι που τον βλεπω γερό και δυνατό μετα απο την περιπέτεια που πέρασε !!να ναι πάντα καλά ο Μανώλης ο γίγαντας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ηλία ακόμα δεν είδες τίποτα... ξεκίνησε τις προπονήσεις και όπως πολύ καλά ξέρεις, το σώμα δεν ξεχνάει...



Βλέποντας το Μανώλη ξανά στο γυμναστήριο με τη νέα χρονιά, ανεβάζει όλων το ηθικό να δουλέψουν σκληρά ασκώντας το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπράβο στον *Κώστα Σταμάτη* που στηρίζει συνεχώς τον χώρο αλλά και τον φιλο του Μανώλη ...
Αυτό το δίδυμο έχει πετύχει πολλά και έχει ακόμα δρόμο  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης έχει περάσει από πολλά δύσκολα , βεβαια το τελευταιο παραήταν δύσκολο, αλλά εφόσον το χαμόγελό του εχει επανέλθει , οπότε τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα χρόνου ... :05. Weights:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να πώ αυτο που είδα τώρα ήταν το καλύτερο , το πίστευα βέβαια αλλα τώρα το βλέπω και με τα μάτια μου , πέρασε μια μεγάλη μπόρα την αφήνει πίσω ο Μανώλης τον έκανε πιο δυνατό και συνεχίζει  :03. Thumb up: 
και ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Κώστα Σταμάτη που στηρίζει έμπρακτα φίλους και συνεργάτες και όλα να του πάνε όπως επιθυμεί  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## No Fear

Δωσε Μανωλη τεραστιε,ενα μικρο διαλειμμα εκανες,δωστα ολα!!!

----------


## a.minidis

> Ηλία ακόμα δεν είδες τίποτα... ξεκίνησε τις προπονήσεις και όπως πολύ καλά ξέρεις, το σώμα δεν ξεχνάει...
> 
> 
> 
> Βλέποντας το Μανώλη ξανά στο γυμναστήριο με τη νέα χρονιά, ανεβάζει όλων το ηθικό να δουλέψουν σκληρά ασκώντας το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα!


  ΤΑ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ..ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ..!!! Η χαρα μου ειναι ιδιαιτερα μεγαλη ,καθως και οι τρεις ειναι κατι παραπανω απο φιλοι,αλλα ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ,με λογο τιμης,και ειλικρινειας!!ειναι τιμη μου  που ΑΝΗΚΩ σε αυτη την ΟΜΑΔΑ ""STAMATIS TEAM"", kαι που εχω τετοιους φιλους διπλα μου,αλλα και διπλα σε αυτους που το εχουν αναγκη!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Τιμή σε όλους όσους σε έχουν φίλο Τάσο γιατί και η δική σου συνεισφορά είναι ανεκτίμητη τόσο στους φίλους όσο και στο άθλημα! Και σίγουρα τα αδέλφια σου νιώθουν περήφανοι για σένα όσο μακρυά και αν είσαι  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Ωραία φώτο. 
Καλή δύναμη στον Μανώλη για τo μεγάλο come back  :03. Clap:

----------


## κοτινος

Μπραβο ρε γιγαντα , πολυ χαρηκα που εγινες οχι απλα μονο καλα αλλα ξαναξεκινησες το τουμπανιασμα..

ευχομαι να τον δουμε κ στο ολυμπια..


δεν αντεχω ομως να μην του κολλησω ενα παρατσουκλι ρε παιδια!     :01. Smile: 



μανωλης ο..   ..αλεξισφαιρος!

----------


## Fataoulas

> μανωλης ο..   ..αλεξισφαιρος!


μου αρεσει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι... Βαλκανικό Μάη 2004 στη Φιλιππούπολη Βουλγαρίας!  :01. Smile:

----------


## evr30

το τελευταιο διαστημα παρακολουθησα παλιες συνεντευξεις του Καραμανλακη ,ο ανθρωπος εχει πολυ συγκροτημενη σκεψη και ευθυ χαρακτηρα ,νομιζω οτι ειναι απ του καλυτερους εκπροσωπους του χωρου καταρριπτοντας τα αρνητικα στερεοτυπα που επικρατουν για τους ββερς στην Ελλαδα,μακαρι στο μελλον να γινει προπονητης και να βγαλει σπουδαιους αθλητες

----------


## NASSER

Την Παρασκευή 24/10/2014 ,στις 18:00 ,ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος είναι προσκαλεσμένος του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στο κατάστημα του, Sport & Fitness Lab, Αναλήψεως 151 στο Βόλο, για να μας αναλύσει θέματα διατροφής και προπόνησης, να απαντήσει στις ερωτήσεις μας και να μας παρουσιάσει το έργο του!
Προσκαλεσμένοι είναι όλοι οι φίλοι του αθλήματος και όλοι όσοι δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον στο να ενημερώνονται γύρω από τη σωματοδόμηση. 
Αξίζει να αναφερθεί πως τη βραδιά στηρίζει και χορηγεί η εταιρεία ''FITWAY'' των κυρίων Πέτρο Πολίτη και Τάσο Πολίτη.



Μεγάλη χαρά είναι να παρευρεθούν όσο γίνεται, περισσότεροι φίλοι της σελίδας  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο ιβέντ και τυχεροί όσοι λάτρεις της σωματοδόμησης παρεβρεθούν σ  αυτο το σεμινάριο γιατί θα έχουν να αποκομίσοιυν πολλα και χρήσιμα πράγματα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Στόχος του σεμιναρίου εκ μέρους του Μανώλη είναι να προσφέρει γνώσεις σε όσους τους ενδιαφέρει να έχουν μια σωματική διάπλαση με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες υπερβολές και λάθη, εις βάρος της υγείας. Εδώ έρχεται και να συνεισφέρει και ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος που πραγματικά κάνει αξιόλογες προσπάθειες στο να προβάλλει την ορθή μέθοδο επίτευξης στόχων, δίχως το ρίσκο της υγείας.
Ο τρόπος προσέγγισης του αθλήματος, πρέπει να έχει στοιχειώδη επίπεδο παιδείας και έπειτα μόρφωσης. Είναι και το κομμάτι που υστερεί ο χώρος του αθλήματος και μέχρι στιγμής εκφράζεται λάθος η εικόνα του. Το σεμινάριο αυτό ευελπιστούμε πως θα βάλει ένα λιθαράκι προς το καλύτερο!

----------


## kazos_GR

να ρωτήσω κατι και εγω που δεν μπορω να παω γιατι δεν ειμαι κοντα.
θα υπαρχει καποιο βιντεο? για τους φιλους του αθληματος που δεν μπορουν να βρισκονται κοντα? ή υπαρχει και απλα δεν το ξερω εγω ή απαγορεύεται να τραβηχτή βιντεο γιατι δεν εχω δει και απο αλλα σεμινάρια που ειχαν γινει καποιο βιντεο.

----------


## NASSER

kazos_GR στο παρελθόν έχουν τραβηχτεί βίντεο, απλά υπάρχει δυσκολία στο να αναρτηθούν στο διαδίκτυο. Το φόρουμ μάλιστα στο παρελθόν έχει αναλάβει αρκετές φορές την κάλυψη με βίντεο, υπάρχει αρχείο, το οποίο είχε χρονοβόρα διαδικασία να αναρτηθεί. 
Στόχος όμως είναι η προσέλευση και η συμμετοχή των φίλων με ερωτήσεις, στο να προκύψει ανάλυση θεματικών ενοτήτων.

----------


## NASSER

Το σεμινάριο σε βίντεο, το οποίο ανάρτησε ο ίδιος ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος στο διαδίκτυο για όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να παρευρεθούν.

----------


## NASSER

Πιέρια 2004 με τον διοργανωτή Γιώργο Κωνσταντινίδη

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 2004 και 2005 ήταν οι κορυφαίες χρονιές του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στο ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο, με αποκορύφωμα το Γενικό Τίτλο στο Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα του 2005, τον τελευταίο του αγώνα ως ερασιτέχνης.
Καπου εκεί διαφαινοταν ότι πρέπει να πάει παραπέρα.


Αυτή την φωτογραφία όμως, πραγματικά την έχω ως σήμα-κατατεθέν του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και όχι άδικα Κώστα γιατι έχει όλο το πακέτο και γρανιτένιος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

....φοβερό βίντεο...  :03. Clap:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ένας χρόνος πέρασε από εκείνο το μοναδικό απόγευμα...σε δύο μήνες θα συνεργαστούμε ξανά στην Κύπρο,για χάρη ιδιωτικής σχολής WWW.ALSACADEMY.ORG

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αχιλλεας και μανωλης δυναμη  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Nive

Κανει βαρη ξαμα ο Μανωλης ξερουμε? Μακαρι ο ανθρωπος να'χει επιστρεψει στους καθημερινους του ρυθμους.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

φυσικά και κάνει,αλλά όχι στους αγωνιστικούς του ρυθμούς,πλέον είναι και πατέρας δύο παιδιών.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το προηγουμενο σεμιναριο παντως ειναι ενας θησαυρος γνωσεων κ πληροφοριων με κατανοητο τροπο ,ειναι κριμα να μην το δει κανεις.

----------


## Nive

> φυσικά και κάνει,αλλά όχι στους αγωνιστικούς του ρυθμούς,πλέον είναι και πατέρας δύο παιδιών.


Χαιρομαι. Φοβερο σουλουπι,δυνατος αθλητης καο το σημαντικοτερο ψηλος με μαζες!!! 

Χρησταρα το πρωτο σεμιναριο το εχω δει δυο φορες χωρια καποια κομματια που'χω δει καμποσες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

K εγω το εχω στα αγαπημενα  :03. Thumb up: . :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Υπάρχει και δεύτερο σεμινάριο που ακολούθησε στο Λαύριο υπό την αιγίδα του Κώστα Κιαχόπουλου.
Όπου ελέχθησαν εξίσου ουσιαστικά πράγματα,αλλά η παρουσία του κόσμου δεν ήταν η αναμενόμενη...ίσως περίμεναν το youtube(!)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ισως να έπαιξε ρόλο και το διαδίκτυο , αλλα εμείς παλια τετοια δεν τα χάναμε με τίποτε όχι επειδη δεν υπήρχε διαδύκτιο αλλα όταν μπορείς και βρίσκεσαι να ακούσεις λάιβ πράγματα που σε ενδιαφέρουν , έχεις την δυνατότητα και να μπείς στο πάνελ τον ερωτήσεων και να θέσεις κάποιες απορίες και να πάρεις σωστες απαντήσεις 
γι αυτο πάντα έλεγα καλή η πρακτική και η εφαρμογή αλλα χρειάζεται και η θεωρία για την μεταλαμπάδευση των γνώσεων και σ αυτη την περιπτωση και ο Μανώλης σαν πρωταθλητής υψηλού επιπέδου αλλα και ο Γιώργος συν την ιδιότητα του ιατρού βιοπαθολόγου θα κάλυπταν με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τα θέματα και τις απορίες

----------


## NASSER

> Ένας χρόνος πέρασε από εκείνο το μοναδικό απόγευμα...σε δύο μήνες θα συνεργαστούμε ξανά στην Κύπρο,για χάρη ιδιωτικής σχολής WWW.ALSACADEMY.ORG


Ενημερώθηκα προσωπικά γιαυτο το σεμινάριο από τον Μανώλη και ευελπιστώ πως θα δώσω το παρόν μου καθώς είμαι κάτοικος Κύπρου αυτή τη περίοδο.  Ο Μανώλης από μόνος του είναι θησαυρός για το ελληνικό bodybuilding. Προσωπικά έχω μάθει πάρα πολλά από τον ίδιο και όσο έχω πειραματιστεί, καταλήγω στις συμβουλές του!!
Πατέρας δυο παιδιών πλέον και πλέει σε πελάγη ευτυχίας. Εύχομαι να είναι πάντα ευτυχισμένος!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

19 & 20 Δεκεμβρίου (Σ/Κ) θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα τρία σεμινάρια στην Λευκωσία,όπου  το καθένα θα έχει διάρκεια δύο ωρών.
Θα γίνει προβολή διαφανειών και το κάθε σεμινάριο θα έχει και μισή ώρα για ερωτήσεις του κοινού,με τη μορφή συζήτησης.
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον πρωταθλητή Κύπρου,Αβράμη Κυριακού για τις συστάσεις του και τη μεσολάβηση του,καθώς επίσης και τον υπεύθυνο της ακαδημίας www.alsacademy.org,Αλέξανδρο Καρελιάδη.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

http://alsacademy.org/fitness-expo-2015/

----------


## NASSER

Γιώργο το έγραψα ήδη στο ημερολόγιο μου. Αν είμαι Κύπρο, θα σας δω σίγουρα από κοντά!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το εξάωρο σεμινάριο είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία,ο Νάσερ ήταν εκεί.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ευχαριστούμε τον πρωταθλητή Αβράμη Κυριακού για τη μεσολάβηση του και του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα ASC 2016 AUS

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Υπάρχει video απο το σεμινάριο ?

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Δε θα κοινοποιηθεί,ήταν αυστηρά ιδιωτικό για τα μέλη της ακαδημίας.

----------


## NASSER

Τελικά ήμουν και εγώ εκεί  :01. Smile: 



Ότι και να πω ίσως ακουστεί σαν διαφήμιση... 6 ώρες το Σάββατο και άλλες 6 ώρες την Κυρικακή, με συνεχής αναλύσεις και απαντήσεις σε θέματα που ανελυσαν ο Γιώργος και ο Μανώλης. Φυσικά βίντεο δεν θα κυκλοφορήσει στο διαδίκτυο, μόνο μετά πληρωμής από την ακαδημία που έχει τα δικαιώματα. 
Για άλλη μια φορά το δίδυμο Μανώλης και Γιώργος έδειξε πως συνεργάζεται τέλεια και η διαφορά τοποθέτησης σε ορισμένα θέματα μόνο θετικά λειτουργεί και όχι αρνητικά!
Θα υπάρξει κι άλλο φωτογραφικό υλικό  :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Xρόνια σου πολλά φίλε μου,πολύχρονος με υγεία και ευτυχία στην οικογένεια σου.

----------


## NASSER



----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει μπει αυτή η φωτογραφία του Μανώλη Καρμανλάκη, πρέπει να είναι το 2000.

----------


## NASSER

Δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε μπει Κώστα, πάντως έψαχνα να την δω ξανά  :01. Razz: 
Είχα κάποιες περιγραφές αυτού του αγώνα από τον Μανώλη που ήταν στο ξεκίνημα του.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στα πρώτα βήματα της καριέρας του στο Κύπελο ΠΕΣΔ 1999 ήταν η αποκάλυψη του αγώνα. Από τότε φαινόταν η μεγάλη εξέλιξη που θα είχε.

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness, τεύχος Νο 4- Φεβρουάριος 2000, στις σελίδες 44-45 υπάρχει ένα αφιέρωμα εκείνης της εποχής για τον Μανώλη. Επίσης στις σελίδες 12-18 δείτε το ρεπορτάζ από τον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

O Mανώλης Καραμανλάκης , γνωστός στο ευρύ κοινό για τον μεστό του λόγο καθώς και τις σωστές τοποθετήσεις του  για ότι αφορά την σωματική διάπλαση, ήταν προσκεκλημένος στο Θεσσαλικό Κανάλι Astra TV, όπου έδωσε μια συνέντευξη (απο το 17 λεπτό και μετά )

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

πάντα έγκυρος και σωστά τοποθετημένος

----------


## NASSER

*Σεμινάριο bodybulding στα Τρίκαλα
*
Ξενοδοχειο Πανελληνιο
ΤΙΜΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ 10€
ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΙΑ - ΑΣΚΗΣΕΟΛΟΓΙΑ - ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΣΤΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΔΙΕΓΕΡΣΗ
Με τον IFBB PRO ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ
guest posing εκπληξη!


O Χρήστος Τσίρος σε συνεργασία με τον Διεθνή Επαγγελματία Πρωταθλητή IFBB PRO ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ, διοργανώνουν σεμινάριο bodybuilding ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΙΑ – ΑΣΚΗΣΕΟΛΟΓΙΑ – ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΣΤΗ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΔΙΕΓΕΡΣΗ.
Ο IFBB PRO ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ, μοιράζεται τις γνώσεις του, δίνοντάς σας την ευκαιρία να ενημερωθείτε από τον ίδιο ,για όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν την διατροφή και την προπόνηση στο BODYBUILDING & ευρύτερα. Το πρώτο σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στο ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΡΗΓΑ ΦΕΡΡΑΙΟΥ, ημέρα Σάββατο (05-11-2016) 16:00 -21:00. 

Κρατήστε έγκαιρα θέση

- σύγχρονοι & κλασικοί τρόποι προπόνησης
- επίδειξη νέων πρωτοποριακών ασκήσεων
- προτάσεις αθλητικής διατροφής ανάλογα με τις, ανάγκες του αθλουμένου ανάλογα με το επίπεδο του αποτέλεσμα που επιδιώκεται
- οδηγίες για την ορθή χρήση συμπληρωμάτων
- εξατομικευμένες συμβουλές (μετά το πέρας του σεμιναρίου) 
στο τέλος κάθε ενότητας οι παρευρισκόμενοι μπορούν να απευθύνουν προσωπικές ερωτήσεις.
Δηλώσεις- συμμετοχές :
- Κατευθείαν τη μέρα του σεμιναρίου στο ξενοδοχείο
- στο facebook: (στο inbox όνομα/τηλέφωνο)
-στο Τηλ 6943410793

ΘΑ ΛΥΘΟΥΝ ΜΥΘΟΙ ΤΟΥ BODYBUILDING όπως

1. Χρειάζομαι 33 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνη ανά 3 ωρες.
2. Πολλές επαναλήψεις λίγα κιλά για γράμμωση
3. Θέλω να χάσω κιλά και δεν τρώω το βραδύ
4. Πρέπει να κάνω κάθε μέρα προπόνηση πάνω από 2 ώρες
5. Κάνει να παίρνω συμπληρώματα
6. Για να φάνουν οι κοιλιακοί μου κάνω κάθε μέρα 3000δες επαναλήψεις
7. Βάρη- συμπληρώματα & γυναίκες
8. Κρεατινή & καφές 
Και πολλά άλλα

Ο Μανώλης αυτή τη φορά, θα μας μεταφέρει ένα επίπεδο ακόμα πιο ψηλά στις γνώσεις για όσα αφορούν τη σωματική διάπλαση.
 Πτυχές σε προπόνηση και διατροφή που οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν επίγνωση. Είναι καλό να παρακολουθήσουμε και να μάθουμε περισσότερα για να φτάσουμε πιο γρήγορα στους στόχους μας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ ευχαριστούμε.
Εχω κάνει ιδιαίτερη ανάρτηση για το σεμινάριο:

*Σεμινάριο Βodybulding στα Τρίκαλα με τον IFBB Pro ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ (5 Νοεμβρίου, Ξενοδοχείο Πανελληνιον)*

----------


## NASSER

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΓΙΑ  ΜΥΙΚΗ ΥΠΕΡΤΡΟΦΙΑ – ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ – ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΑ με εισηγητή τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη.
*

Μετά το επιτυχημένο διήμερο σεμινάριο πάνω στο τρίπτυχο της Σωματικής Διάπλασης (Προπονητική – Διατροφή – Φαρμακοδιέγερση ), που πραγματοποιήθηκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2015, στην Λευκωσία (πρωτεύουσα της Κύπρου) με εισηγητές τον IFBB PRO Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη και τον Ιατρό – Βιοπαθολόγο Γιώργο Τουλιάτο, εκφράστηκε η ανάγκη και η αυξημένη ζήτηση, που έχουν τόσο οι επαγγελματίες, όσο και αθλητές και ασκούμενοι στο χώρο της άσκησης και του Bodybuilding. Γι'αυτό διοργανώνεται ένα ακόμη διήμερο σεμινάριο με εισηγητή τον *IFBB PRO Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη,* πάνω στα θέματα  *Προπονητικής και Διατροφής για  Μυϊκή Υπερτροφία – απώλεια λίπους – Αγωνιστική προετοιμασία ΒΒ.


**


*_Ημερομηνία:        18-19 Μαρτίου 2017
Τοποθεσία:           ΛΕΜΕΣΟΣ ( Θα ανακοινωθεί σύντομα ο χώρος)_
_Κόστος Συμμετοχής:   €50  και για τις 2 μέρες_

----------


## Polyneikos

Nασσερ ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Αυτό που θέλω να επισημάνω όσο αφορά τα σεμινάρια του Μανώλη, είναι η προοδευτική επιμόρφωση που προσφέρει. Δηλαδή, ναι μεν έγινε πριν ένα χρόνο το πρώτο σεμινάριο στη Κύπρο, στο επόμενο δεν θα επαναληφθούν όλα όσα ανέφερε καθώς ήδη έχουν αναλυθεί, αλλά θα συμπληρωθούν με περισσότερα στοιχεία τόσο στη προπόνηση όσο και στη διατροφή, ώστε όλοι να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να διαχειρίζονται την προπόνηση και τη διατροφή με περισσότερη επίγνωση.
Για τους αγωνιστικούς το σεμινάριο θα είναι ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον καθώς πλέον θα αναλυθούν οι διάφορες τακτικές που χρισημοποιούν για επίτευξη των στόχων τους, ειδικά τις τελευταίες ημέρες πριν μια αναμέτρηση.
Η φαρμακοδιέγερση δεν θα έχει θέση σαυτο το σεμινάριο καθώς δεν αποτελεί βασικό εφόδιο για επίτευξη των στόχων, πέραν ότι είναι παράνομη επιλογή.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η αφίσσα του σεμιναρίου του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη* 








> *Οι δύο κορυφαίοι Έλληνες IFBB Pro ενώνουν τις δυνάμεις τους!
> 
> *Ο Μανώλης και ο Μιχάλης κάνανε το ντεπούτο τους το 2009 ως επαγγελματίες της ΙFBB.
> Ο πρώτος αγώνας του Μιχάλη ήταν το *Australian Grand Prix* ενώ του Μανώλη το *Atlantic City Pro*.
> Συνέπεσαν αγωνιστικά σε αγώνες το 2010, το *Europa Show of Champions* στο Dallas και το *Mr Europe Pro* στην Ισπανία!
> 
> Στις *3 Φεβρουαρίου 2018*, ημέρα Σάββατο, ο IFBB Pro *Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης* , θα πραγματοποιήσει για άλλη μια φορά εκπαιδευτικό σεμινάριο Προπονητικής-Διατροφής, στο κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής που είναι ιδιοκτήτης στον Βόλο* (Karamanlakis Sports & Fitness Lab - Αναλήψεως 151).*
> *Guest Poser θα ειναι ο IFBB Pro Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός!*
> Θα ειναι μια πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία για όλους τους λάτρεις του bodybuilding, να ενημερωθούν απο τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη για τις βασικές δομές Προπονητικής-Διατροφής αλλά και τα νέα δεδομένα που προστίθονται στο πολυσύνθετο σιδερένιο άθλημα. 
> ...

----------


## Polyneikos

*H συνέντευξη του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στον φακό του www.Bodybuilding.gr
*

----------


## NASSER

Μπράβο Κώστα για τη συνέντευξη. Χρειαζόταν να ακουστεί η φωνή του Μανώλη αυτή τη περίοδο που οι δηλώσεις και ασυναρτησίες στο χώρο του αθλήματος δίνουν και παίρνουν. Όπως είπε και ο Μανώλης οι νέες γενιές του αθλήματος θα πρέπει να είναι πιο ώριμες και πιο σοβαρές για να έχει συνέχεια και σεβασμό το άθλημα και ο αθλητές που το συντελούν. 
Σεμνότητα, γνώση και δουλειά.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα πρώτα 2 μέρη του σεμιναρίου του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη.
*
Το 2ο μερος ανέβηκε σήμερα, θα υπάρξει και το τρίτο μέρος, σύντομα.




> *Σεμινάριο Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη - Hulk Gym - 5 Μαϊου 2018 - Μέρος 1ο*





> *Το 2ο μέρος του σεμιναρίου* του Manolis Karamanlakis το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 5 Μαϊου στο γυμναστήριο HULK GYM στο Μενίδι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βίντεο προπόνησης με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη , Θάνο Αλυμπάκη , τον βετεράνο αθλητή και προπονητή Περικλή Νετέλτσο, Σωκράτη Κουκούλη , Γιώργο Τζάγκα , στο γυμναστήριο GYM Way Fitness Club II στον Βόλο!

----------


## NASSER

Και όμως αυτό το βιντεάκι είναι από το Βόλο Θεσσαλίας και όχι από Αμερική...  :01. Razz: 
Εϊναι πραγματικά όμορφο να βλέπουμε παλιούς και νέους αθλητές που γράφουν ιστορία στο άθλημα να συνεργάζονται και να πορεύονται για την καλή εικόνα του αθλήμαος. Αυτ'ο το γεγονός της συνάντησης και προπόνησης για μένα έχει την ίδια χαρά με την διεξαγωγή ενός αγώνα. Έυγε σε όλους και καλή συνέχεια να έχουν  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Βίντεο προπόνησης με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη , Θάνο Αλυμπάκη , τον βετεράνο αθλητή και προπονητή Περικλή Νετέλτσο, Σωκράτη Κουκούλη , Γιώργο Τζάγκα , στο γυμναστήριο GYM Way Fitness Club II στον Βόλο!


Ωραία παραγωγή, και δυνατή παρέα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Δημήτρης Μαρινόπουλος ανακοίνωσε την προσθήκη του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στην NAC Hellas!





> Το τέλος του έτους μας βρίσκει με μια μεγάλη προσθήκη στην οικογένεια της NAC HELLAS.
> Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσω τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη  ως νέο μέλος του συμβουλίου μας.
> Γνωστός σε όλους μας,μοναδικος με βαρύ και τεκμηριωμένο λόγο.
> Προσωπικά τον θαυμάζω για την ποιότητα του ως αθλητή μα περισσότερο ως ανθρωπο.Πρωτοπόρος από έφηβος στο χώρο του παγκόσμιου bodybuilding με σπουδαίες νίκες,πρωταγωνίστησε σαν επαγγελματίας αθλητής.Τιμη που είναι μαζί μας.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χρόνια πολλά στο πιο μεγάλο ταλέντο,όπως συνήθιζα να αποκαλώ το Μανώλη.
Να τον χαίρεται η οικογένεια του

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλα τα μέρη (4 στο σύνολο) του σεμιναρίου του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη*


*Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης - Σεμινάριο Ορθολογικής Προσέγγισης Προπόνησης Με Αντίσταση (5 Μαϊου 2018 - Ηulk Gym)*

*
1ο μέρος

*


*
2ο μέρος

*

*

3ο μέρος

*


*
4ο μέρος

*

----------


## NASSER

Στο δεύτερο μέρος του σεμιναρίου ο Μανώλης αναφέρεται σε έναν ξεχωριστό στόχο, διαφορετικό από αυτόν πουείχε γράψει μέχρι η ιστορία. Είναι ένας από τους πιο κορυφαίους αθλητές του έχουν περάσει από το ελληνικό bodybuilding. Στόχος του είναι να είναι ο πιο επιδραστικός!!! Για μένα ήδη είναι, καθώς θεωρώ προσφέρει την πιο υψηλή επιμόρφωση σε σχέση με το άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης !!! Συνεχίζει να είναι ακόμα πιο δραστήριο ρόλο στο χώρο του αγωνιστικού bodybuilding και στη διοργάνωση αγώνων!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το δεύτερο μέρος!

*






> Βίντεο προπόνησης με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη , Θάνο Αλυμπάκη , τον βετεράνο αθλητή και προπονητή Περικλή Νετέλτσο, Σωκράτη Κουκούλη , Γιώργο Τζάγκα , στο γυμναστήριο GYM Way Fitness Club II στον Βόλο!

----------


## NASSER

Τρεις φώτο από το φίλο μου το Μανώλη, που είναι από το προσωπικό του αρχείο και δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει!!! Είναι από Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθμηλα της ΝΑΒΒΑ στο Βόλο!! Στο ξεκίνημα της αγωνιστικής καριέρας του!!







Η ανάλυση των φώτο είναι ανάλογη της εποχής που τραβήχτηκαν οι φωτογραφίες αλλά το πόσο σκληρός και γραμμωμένος ήταν είναι ξεκάθαρο!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσουμε τόσο εσένα Νάσσερ που τροφοδοτείς με υλικό το forum , όσο και τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη, που μου διεθεσε αυτές τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες, όντως δνε τις έχω δει κάπου! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

---

Τώρα που το συνδυάζω ως εποχή και το χρώμα του μαγιό, 2 σελίδες πίσω υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία του Μανώλη, πρέπει να είναι από τον ίδιο αγώνα, πιθανόν το 2000;
Oι φωτογραφίες αποκαλύπτουν το μεγάλο ταλέντο του Καραμανλάκη και του τι θα ακολουθούσε τα επόμενα χρόνια!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτο μπορω να το επιβεβαιώσω και γω γιατι έτυχε ήμουν κριτής σ αυτο ον αγώνα και δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο είχα εντυπωσιαστεί όταν τον πρωτοείδα πάνω στην σκηνή , δεν μιλάω καθόλου υπερβολικα να ευλογήσω τα γένια αλλα είναι η αλήθεια και ήμουν 100% σίγουρος ότι θα έφτανε πολύ ψηλά 
Και για να μιλήσω με επεξήγηση , εκτός των σκελετικών προδιαγραφών και ο ύψος που τον καθιστούσε εντυπωσιακό , έδειχνε και σκαρί που έχει προδιαγραφές να χτίσει πολύ μάζα και να φτάσει ψηλά , άσχετα αν οι καταστάσεις και η ατυχία ον φρέναρε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Τρεις φώτο από το φίλο μου το Μανώλη, που είναι από το προσωπικό του αρχείο και δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει!!! Είναι από Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθμηλα της ΝΑΒΒΑ στο Βόλο!! Στο ξεκίνημα της αγωνιστικής καριέρας του!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η ανάλυση των φώτο είναι ανάλογη της εποχής που τραβήχτηκαν οι φωτογραφίες αλλά το πόσο σκληρός και γραμμωμένος ήταν είναι ξεκάθαρο!!


*Σχολιασμός του Μανώλη στην ίδια ανάρτηση του bodybuilding.gr στο facebook

*https://www.facebook.com/Bodybuildin...69382916448677

*

*


> Manolis Karamanlakis
> Ο αγουρος εαυτός μου.. ήμουν τόσο σίγουρος τοτε όσο ποτέ δεν ήμουν στη συνέχεια• και καθώς προχωρουσα στη σκάλα του αθλήματος συνειδητοποιούσα ότι μακραίνει η Ιθάκη αντί βρίσκεται εγγύτερα συν τω χρόνω.. ίσως αυτό να είναι κάπως ωφέλιμο να το γνωρίζουν νεότεροι αθλητές και να εύχονται να είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο,το χώρο και τα λόγια.. εγώ το ερμηνεύω θετικά, ίσως να μην ήταν και όλα μάταια, κάποιοι από αυτούς που είδαν ίσως και να κατάλαβαν.. δεν ήταν στόχος μου να κάνω αγώνες,ο στόχος ήταν να κάνω μια τομή σε ένα άθλημα βαλτωμενο στη μετριότητα.. τώρα αν αυτό συνέβη,αν μπορούσε να συμβεί,θα κριθεί από άλλους.. εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι για όσο περπάτησα μέσα στο "χώρο"πονουσα να εκφράσω την αλλαγή κυρίως στην πολύ κακή αισθητική που επικρατούσε και ακόμη και σήμερα είναι μάλλον κυρίαρχη..
> Τώρα όσον αφορά στα αμιγώς αγωνιστικά, έκανα ό,τι μπορούσα με ό, τι είχα διαθέσιμο.. ποτέ δεν είδα το peak της δυνατότητας μου με μαγιό πάνω στη σκηνή αλλά και αυτό που είδα μέσα από το κυνήγι,στην πόλη μου και ευρύτερα πάλι κάτι ήταν..
> η τελική μου πληρωμή ήταν τέσσερις πυροβολισμοί και τα χαμόγελα οσων απαλλάχτηκαν από την αγωνιστική μου παρουσία που αν θυμάμαι καλά στην ακμή της έκανε φτασμένους αθλητές να αποφεύγουν τη σκηνή στην πιθανότητα της συμμετοχής μου.
> Πολλά είπα όμως.
> Τώρα το βάρος πέφτει σε άλλους ώμους ας αποδειχτούν ισχυρότεροι και φορείς ανανέωσης αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν το βλέπω.


*

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες και από το ντεπούτο του Καραμανλάκη, το 1999 ατο Κύπελλο της ΠΕΣΔ




















Όντως ένας αθλητής που έχει αφήσει το στίγμα του,  με την παρουσία του επι σκηνής, που όπως αναφέρει και ο ίδιος δεν έφτασε στο peak του.
Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικά ένα βίντεο που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα ξανά, από το 2010, που ο Μανώλης έλεγε ότι είναι 116 κιλά, αλλά είναι σωματικό βάρος που δεν αντιπροσωπεύει, δείγμα της σοβαρότητας που είχε και των υψηλών απαιτήσεων από τον ίδιο του ευατό.

----------


## NASSER

> Όντως ένας αθλητής που έχει αφήσει το στίγμα του,  με την παρουσία του επι σκηνής, που όπως αναφέρει και ο ίδιος δεν έφτασε στο peak του.
> Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικά ένα βίντεο που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα ξανά, από το 2010, που ο Μανώλης έλεγε ότι είναι 116 κιλά, αλλά είναι σωματικό βάρος που δεν αντιπροσωπεύει, δείγμα της σοβαρότητας που είχε και των υψηλών απαιτήσεων από τον ίδιο του ευατό.



Μέρα που είναι σήμερα, και έχει τα γενέθλια του ο Μανώλης, να του ευχηθώ και από εδώ Χρόνια πολλά, δημιουργικά και ευτυχισμένα!
Αυτό που αναφέρει ο φίλος Polyneikos δείχνει και την ωριμότητα και το επίπεδο του Μανώλη ως αθλητή! Πολλές φορές απομονώνουμε την ιδιότητα του αθλητή με τις επιδόσεις του. Αυτό είναι μια λανθασμένη νοοτροπία. Ο αθλητής πρέπει να έχει ένα σύνολο επιδόσεων και ήθους! Το ήθος είναι κάτι που προκύπτει από την οικογένεια, είτε αυτή η οικογένεια είναι συγγενική είτε αθλητική! Οι προπονητές και ο χώρος προπόνησης είναι το δεύτερο σπίτι, το δεύτερο σχολείο και μια ακόμα οικογένεια, όπου ο αθλητής καλλιεργεί το ήθος του και τις σκέψεις του. Δεύτερη πρόκληση ενός αθλητή είναι να παρακινήσει άλλους αθλητές εκφράζοντας τις σκέψεις του και τις απόψεις του. Και αυτό απαιτεί ο αθλητής να έχει ακέραιο χαρακτήρα.
Γιαυτό και για μένα ο Μανώλης θα είναι πάντα το πρότυπο του Έλληνα αθλητή, το πρότυπο του προπονητή και το πρότυπο διοικητικού παράγοντα του αθλήματος! 
Όποιος έχει αφουγκραστεί τις απόψεις του και την προπονητική του μόνο κερδισμένος είναι.

----------


## Muscleboss

Το επαναφέρω το παραπάνω μήνυμα του Μανώλη, μακάρι να το διαβάσουν περισσότεροι και ειδικά οι νεότεροι αθλητές τις πρώτες γραμμές.





> *Σχολιασμός του Μανώλη στην ίδια ανάρτηση του bodybuilding.gr στο facebook
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/Bodybuildin...69382916448677
> 
> Manolis Karamanlakis
> _Ο αγουρος εαυτός μου.. ήμουν τόσο σίγουρος τοτε όσο ποτέ δεν ήμουν στη συνέχεια• και καθώς προχωρουσα στη σκάλα του αθλήματος συνειδητοποιούσα ότι μακραίνει η Ιθάκη αντί βρίσκεται εγγύτερα συν τω χρόνω.. ίσως αυτό να είναι κάπως ωφέλιμο να το γνωρίζουν νεότεροι αθλητές και να εύχονται να είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο,το χώρο και τα λόγια.. εγώ το ερμηνεύω θετικά, ίσως να μην ήταν και όλα μάταια, κάποιοι από αυτούς που είδαν ίσως και να κατάλαβαν.. δεν ήταν στόχος μου να κάνω αγώνες,ο στόχος ήταν να κάνω μια τομή σε ένα άθλημα βαλτωμενο στη μετριότητα.. τώρα αν αυτό συνέβη,αν μπορούσε να συμβεί,θα κριθεί από άλλους.. εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι για όσο περπάτησα μέσα στο "χώρο"πονουσα να εκφράσω την αλλαγή κυρίως στην πολύ κακή αισθητική που επικρατούσε και ακόμη και σήμερα είναι μάλλον κυρίαρχη..
> Τώρα όσον αφορά στα αμιγώς αγωνιστικά, έκανα ό,τι μπορούσα με ό, τι είχα διαθέσιμο.. ποτέ δεν είδα το peak της δυνατότητας μου με μαγιό πάνω στη σκηνή αλλά και αυτό που είδα μέσα από το κυνήγι,στην πόλη μου και ευρύτερα πάλι κάτι ήταν..
> η τελική μου πληρωμή ήταν τέσσερις πυροβολισμοί και τα χαμόγελα οσων απαλλάχτηκαν από την αγωνιστική μου παρουσία που αν θυμάμαι καλά στην ακμή της έκανε φτασμένους αθλητές να αποφεύγουν τη σκηνή στην πιθανότητα της συμμετοχής μου.
> ...

----------


## NASSER

Aπονομη Καραμανλακης Μανώλη από τον δήμαρχο Λάρισας κ. Τζανακουλη.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης θα παρευρίσκεται σήμερα στην Λάρισα, στις 18:00 στο Body Store. 
Question & Answer από τον IFBB Pro!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αποχώρηση του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη από την ΝΑC Hellas*


Ανακοίνωση.
Αγαπητοί φίλοι της σωματικής διάπλασης,
θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω για την αποχώρηση από τη θέση μου στη διοίκηση της NAC International Hellas,για προσωπικούς λόγους.
Ευχαριστώ το διοικητικό συμβούλιο και ειδικά τον πρόεδρο κ.Μαρινοπουλο για τη συνεργασία και τη δυνατότητα που μου έδωσε να συνδράμω με τις ελάχιστες δυνάμεις μου το χώρο από τη θέση που μου ανατέθηκε.
Με εκτίμηση,
Καραμανλακης Μανώλης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση 15-09-2020: O Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης  προσχωρεί στην Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. !*

Ανακοίνωση.
Προς τους φίλους του αθλήματος και κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.
Θα ήθελα να ανακοινώσω την προσχώρηση μου ,από σήμερα 15/9/2020, στο δυναμικό της ΠΟΣΔ και τη σύνταξη μου με τις προσπάθειες του προέδρου κ.Κολιγκιωνη και όλων των μελών και να θέσω τον εαυτό μου στη διάθεσή της ομοσπονδίας και την υπηρεσία των στόχων της για την εδραίωση και αναβάθμιση του αθλήματος στη χώρα μας.
Έχοντας υπόψη μου ότι η επίτευξη  του σκοπού και των στόχων της ομοσπονδίας είναι το ίδιο σημαντική με τις διαδικασίες που προωθούν την επίτευξη τους.
Με βάσιμη αισιοδοξία και αυτοπεποίθηση προσχωρω  στο ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο της ΠΟΣΔ με σκοπό την ενίσχυση του με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις.
Μετά τιμής,
Μανώλης Καραμανλακης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Φυσιολογική εξέλιξη θα έλεγα , γιατι ο Μανώλης έχει γράψει μεγάλη πορεία με την ιφββ και σαν επαγγελματίας και τώρα με τις αλλαγές που έγιναν με την ΠΟΣΔ και την εξυγίανση της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας ΒΒ , η παρουσία του θα είναι ότι καλύτερο και θα μπορεί να προσφέρει περισσότερα και πιο ουσιαστικά στο χώρο μας  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους! Η προσχώρηση του Μανώλη με τα καθήκοντα τεχνικού διευθυντή του τμήματος Εκπαίδευσης και Επιμόρφωσης της Ομοσπονδίας.είναι ότι πιο τιμητικό στο πρόσωπο του Μανώλη. Ο Μανώλης τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει έντονη δράση με σεμινάρια σε σχέση με την διατροφή και την προπονητική της σωματικής διάπλασης. Αυτό τον ευχαριστεί και σε αυτό ενδίδει περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη δραστηριότητα γύρω από το άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης. Η αποχώρηση από την ΝAC δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την εισχώρηση του στην ΠΟΣΔ. Διατηρεί φιλικές σχέσεις και ειρηνικό περιβάλλον με όλους τους φίλους από το χώρο του ελληνικού bodybuilding. Ο χρόνος έχει δείξει πως με τη στάση που διατηρεί, καθημερινά αναγνωρίζεται ως ο πιο άξιος πρεσβευτής του αθλήματος. 
Σήμερα βρίσκεται στη Ρόδο και ελπίζω οι φίλοι στη Ρόδο να έχουν το χρόνο να τον γνωρίσουν και να συνομιλήσουν μαζί του από κοντά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια ωραία φωτο του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα, δεν την είχα ξαναδεί..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Οι πολυ ανεπτυγμενοι Δελτοηδεις του, δεν επισκιαζουν τους θωρακικους οπως συμβαινει συνηθως. Το αντιθετο θα ελεγα ...δενουν πολυ αρμονιμα μεταξυ τους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Με τον Μανώλη εντυπωσιάστηκα απο την πρώτη φορά που τον είδα στη σκηνή και ήμουν σίγουρος ότι είχε δυνατότητα για πολύ ψηλά σαν επαγγελματία , απλα ήταν θέμα χρόνου και όσο μάθαινε το σώμα του και πως ανταποκρινόταν γινόταν όλο και καλύτερος , αλλα δυστυχώς σταμάτησε απότομα και άδοξα με αυτο που του συνέβη 
Είχε όλο το πακέτο αναμφισβήτητα και υπάρχουν ενα σωρό φωτο που το αποδεικνύουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης με μπλουζάκι Bodybuilding.gr! Τhanx for the support  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλοφόρετο στο Μανώλη , τα μπλουζάκια μας που έγιναν παράδοση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα , 2004,  στην Φιλιππούπολη στην Βουλγαρία  ο Mανώλης Καραμανλάκης  κατακτά την 1η θέση στην SuperHeavyweight!

----------


## billys15

Ο αγαπημένος μου Έλληνας bodybuilder. Τον είχα δει κι από κοντά και ήταν πραγματικά ψηλός με πολύ κρέας πάνω του,πολλή μάζα. Παρόλα αυτά,πέρσι που του ζήτησα να με αναλάβει για αγώνες online,δεν το έκανε. Δεν του άρεσε πιθανότατα η απάντηση του ότι "θέλω να κατέβω σε αγώνες γιατί σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω μαγαζί με συμπληρωματα και θέλω να εκμεταλλευτω την κατάσταση",άρα και δεν το προχώρησε μαζί μου,εκεί ρίχνω τον λόγο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ο αγαπημένος μου Έλληνας bodybuilder. Τον είχα δει κι από κοντά και ήταν πραγματικά ψηλός με πολύ κρέας πάνω του,πολλή μάζα. Παρόλα αυτά,πέρσι που του ζήτησα να με αναλάβει για αγώνες online,δεν το έκανε. Δεν του άρεσε πιθανότατα η απάντηση του ότι "θέλω να κατέβω σε αγώνες γιατί σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω μαγαζί με συμπληρωματα και θέλω να εκμεταλλευτω την κατάσταση",άρα και δεν το προχώρησε μαζί μου,εκεί ρίχνω τον λόγο.


Πολλοι λόγοι μπορεί να συντρέχουν στο να μην μπορεί να δεχτεί κάποιος να αναλάβει εναν αθλητή αγωνιστικά , ειδικα αυτη την περίοδο που ούτε καν αγώνες δεν γινόταν 
όπως επίσης και μενα απο αθλητή που ήδη κατέβασα 2-3 φορές σε αγώνες σε κατηγορίες τζούνιορ και είχε κερδίσει κιόλας , με είχε πεί θέλω να κατεβω στο μρ Ολύμπια και να ξεκινήσουμε απο τωρα να βάλουμε βάσεις και ενοείτε ούτε καν στα σοβαρα δεν τον πήρα και μάλιστα σε 1-2 χρόνια ούτε καν γυμναζόταν , δεν ήμουν σνόμπ απλα κατάλαβα ότι ήταν ένας ενθουσιασμός και εφυγε , αυτα δεν είναι σοβαρα πράματα και μάλιστα αν κάποιος ήταν κακοπροαίρετος μπορούσε να εκμεταλευτεί το ψώνιο του αθλητή
Δεν είναι ειδικα εδω στη Ελλάδα ενα άθλημα που μπορει να σε προσφέρει κατι σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού εκτός κάποια αναγνωρισιμότητα 

όσο για το μαγαζι που λές με συμπληρώματα αν δεν είναι στην ιδια πόλη δεν μπορείς να το πείς ούτε καν ανταγωνιστικό και άνετα ίσως μπορούσε και συνεργασία να υπάρχει 
Ο λόγος μπορεί να ήταν πιο ουσιαστικός γιατι η κουβέντα να κατεβω σε αγώνες ειδικα στο παραδοσιακό ΒΒ όπως έχει γίνει δεν είναι κάτι απλό και πολλοι πρώην αθλητες και νυν προπονητές δεν αναλαμβάνουν εύκολα 
Απλα ξεκινά κάποιος προπονείται για εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και αν έχει τις προδιαγραφες και φτάσει σε ενα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο σωματικα αλλα και μπορέσει να υιοθετήσει την πειθαρχία σε προπόνηση και διατροφη , τότε κάνει και το βήμα παραπάνω 
Και κυρίως το άθλημα αυτο στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να το κάνει κάποιος επαγγελματικα και για βιοποριστικούς λόγους

----------


## Polyneikos

Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης , Γενικός Νικητής στο Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB το 2005.
Ο τελευταίος του αγώνας ως ερασιτέχνης, μέχρι το 2009 όπου ενεργοποίησε την IFBB Pro Card!

----------


## Polyneikos

*O Mανώλης Καραμανλάκης εγκαινιάζει το κανάλι του στο Youte με μια δυνατή συνέντευξη που θα προκαλέσει!*

"Έφτασε η ώρα να πούμε κάποια πράγματα.....κάποιες αλήθειες.
Αποφάσισα το πρώτο μας βίντεο να είναι μία συνέντευξη με με έναν άνθρωπο που εκτιμώ βαθύτατα. 
Έτσι λοιπόν μαζί με τον* Τάσο Μισαηλίδη* ο οποίος είναι πολλά χρόνια στον χώρο αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε μια συζήτηση γύρω από τον χώρο του Bodybuilding, τους αγώνες που πέρασαν, το Mr Οδύσσεια, τους αθλητές που αγωνίζονται και πολλά ακόμα θέματα που θα δείτε στο βίντεο.
Αν και μεγάλο ελπίζω να το παρακολουθείσετε όλο και να το ευχαριστηθείτε όπως εμείς"

*Η προβολή της θα είναι διαθέσιμη από την Δευτέρα, 5/9, στις 21:30 .* 
Stay Tuned!

----------


## Muscleboss

> O Mανώλης Καραμανλάκης εγκαινιάζει το κανάλι του στο Youte με μια δυνατή συνέντευξη που θα προκαλέσει!
> 
> "Έφτασε η ώρα να πούμε κάποια πράγματα.....κάποιες αλήθειες.
> Αποφάσισα το πρώτο μας βίντεο να είναι μία συνέντευξη με με έναν άνθρωπο που εκτιμώ βαθύτατα.
> Έτσι λοιπόν μαζί με τον* Τάσο Μισαηλίδη* ο οποίος είναι πολλά χρόνια στον χώρο αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε μια συζήτηση γύρω από τον χώρο του Bodybuilding, τους αγώνες που πέρασαν, το Mr Οδύσσεια, τους αθλητές που αγωνίζονται και πολλά ακόμα θέματα που θα δείτε στο βίντεο.
> Αν και μεγάλο ελπίζω να το παρακολουθείσετε όλο και να το ευχαριστηθείτε όπως εμείς"
> 
> *Η προβολή της θα είναι διαθέσιμη από την Δευτέρα, 5/9, στις 21:30 .*
> Stay Tuned!



Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση και προσεγμένη δουλειά το βίντεο  :03. Thumb up: 

Καλό ξεκίνημα στην προσπάθεια αυτη του Μανώλη

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλή αρχή στο κανάλι του κυρίου Καραμανλάκη.
Πολύ ωραία συζήτηση ειπώθηκαν πολλά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα για το άθλημα.
Εν αναμονή για την επόμενη εκπομπή .

----------


## NASSER

Η συνέντευξη είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον από όλες τις απόψεις. Ήταν μια αρχή. Κάθε ερώτηση του Μανώλη θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει μια μίνι συνέντευξη από μόνη της. Και αυτό το λέω κυρίως επειδή ο Μανώλης θέλει να επεξηγεί και να αναλύει με αποδείξεις σε ότι τοποθετείται. 
Καλώς ή κακώς η εικόνα του bodybuilding εγχώρια και διεθνώς έχει παραλαχθεί. Το ίδιο και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ταντιμετωπίζουν το bodybuilding τόσο οι νεότεροι αθλητές όσο και οι φίλαθλοι του. Και στην Ελλάδα ακόμα δεν βγήκε δεύτερος Καραμανλάκης... ούτε καν τον πλησίασαν  :01. Wink:

----------

